# knitting tea party 13 february '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 13 Friday 15

I can remember when the last Friday the 13th was but it must not have been too unlucky since I am still around  and I assume the rest of you are also. I suspect this one will pass as quietly as the last one.

This has been an overcast and cold Monday  25° at 1600 hrs. That is too cold for me  I did jaunt over to Heidis for breakfast but that is all I have been out. Spent part of the morning on the telephone which is not my favorite thing to do. Called the pharmacy (mail order) to reorder one of my meds and they inform me they no longer handle it. Really! Theophylline is an old drug but it helps keep my lungs working  and they dont handle it anymore? So I called the doctor and had him send a script to Meijers here in town  I get a number of my meds from them. We will see what happens when I call the mail order pharmacy early next week for another of my meds.

Whenever I am sick enough to go to the hospital I am eligible for Medicaid  just for the month I was in the hospital since that is the only month I have met my spenddown. Its all very confusing to me but I have a great case manager that keeps me in the straight and narrow  as far as getting my medical bills paid. Received a letter from pro medica that said a few of the bills had not been paid  oops on my part  off to my case manager with bills in hand. Always something.

Started the ball rolling toward getting a new bottom plate. These wheels move slowly but I am planning on eating celery and the august gathering. It will be fun eating something besides mashed potatoes. Lol

I would like to start this week out with soup  again  I know  I have done this several times. But I keep finding these wonderful soup recipes and they all sound so good. Before I begin I want to give you a website where you can go and download a small recipe book of eight soup recipes. You should go to  
www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/Soup/Winter-Soup-Recipes-8-Simple-Soup-Recipes-for-the-Copycat-Free-eCookbook

also  if you go to this website and scroll down  look on the left and it will be giving you a list of free ebook recipe books for you to down load  you might find something there that you want. So go here  
http://www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/Soup/Panera-Copycat-Vegetarian-Autumn-Squash-Soup

Kale Minestrone

Makes about 2 quarts

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 sweet onion, diced 
2 carrots, peeled and diced 
3 celery stalks, peeled and diced 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
One 28-ounce can diced tomatoes 
One 15-ounce can crushed tomatoes
4 cups chicken or vegetable broth 
1 bay leaf
2 sprigs oregano 
2 sprigs thyme
2 sprigs rosemary 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1¼ cups small dried pasta (such as orecchiette, elbows or mini farfalle)
1 bunch kale, roughly torn 
One 15-ounce can kidney beans
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided 
1 cup pesto, for garnish

Directions

In a large pot, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the onion, carrots and celery, and sauté until tender, 5 to 6 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, 1 minute more.

Add the tomatoes and broth, and bring the mixture to a simmer. Reduce the heat to low and add the bay leaf, oregano, thyme and rosemary. Simmer until the soup is flavorful, 20 to 30 minutes.

Season the soup with salt and pepper. Bring the soup back to a simmer over medium heat and add the pasta. Cook according to package instructions, 6 to 8 minutes.

Stir in the kale, beans and ½ cup Parmesan.

To serve, ladle the soup into bowls and top each portion with a heaping tablespoon of pesto and a few teaspoons of Parmesan. The soup will keep, refrigerated in an airtight container, for up to five days. (You may need to thin it out with water when you reheat it, as the pasta can absorb some of the moisture as it sits.)

www.purewow.com/recipes/Kale-Minestrone

Delicious Ham and Potato Soup Recipe by ELLIE11

Serves 8

Ingredients

3 1/2 cups peeled and diced potatoes 
1/3 cup diced celery 
1/3 cup finely chopped onion 
3/4 cup diced cooked ham 
3 1/4 cups water 
2 tablespoons chicken bouillon granules 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1 teaspoon ground white or black pepper, or to taste 
5 tablespoons butter 
5 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 cups milk

Directions

Combine the potatoes, celery, onion, ham and water in a stockpot. Bring to a boil, then cook over medium heat until potatoes are tender, about 10 to 15 minutes. Stir in the chicken bouillon, salt and pepper.

In a separate saucepan, melt butter over medium-low heat. Whisk in flour with a fork, and cook, stirring constantly until thick, about 1 minute. Slowly stir in milk as not to allow lumps to form until all of the milk has been added. Continue stirring over medium-low heat until thick, 4 to 5 minutes.

Stir the milk mixture into the stockpot, and cook soup until heated through. Serve immediately.

www.allrecipes.com/recipe/delicious-ham-and-potato-soup/

Cheesiest Potato Soup

Servings  8

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup diced onion 
2 1/2 cups peeled and diced potatoes 
3 cups chicken broth 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 3/4 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1/4 teaspoon dried dill weed 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper

Directions
In a large saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Cook onion in butter until softened. Stir in potatoes and broth, bring to a boil, then cover, reduce heat and simmer 15 to 20 minutes, until potatoes are tender.

Puree potato mixture in a blender or food processor or using an immersion blender; return to pot over medium heat. Stir in cream, cheese, dill, pepper, salt and cayenne. Bring to a low boil and cook, stirring, until thickened, 5 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cheesiest-Potato-Soup

Absolutely Ultimate Potato Soup

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients:

1 pound bacon, chopped 
2 stalks celery, diced 
1 onion, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
8 potatoes, peeled and cubed 
4 cups chicken stock or enough to cover potatoes 
3 tablespoons butter 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 teaspoon dried tarragon 
3 teaspoons chopped fresh cilantro 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

In a Dutch oven, cook the bacon over medium heat until done. Remove bacon from pan, and set aside. Drain off all but 1/4 cup of the bacon grease.

Cook celery and onion in reserved bacon drippings until onion is translucent, about 5 minutes.

Stir in garlic, and continue cooking for 1 to 2 minutes.

Add cubed potatoes, and toss to coat. Saute for 3 to 4 minutes.

Return bacon to the pan, and add enough chicken stock to just cover the potatoes. Cover, and simmer until potatoes are tender.

In a separate pan, melt butter over medium heat. Whisk in flour.

Cook, stirring constantly, for 1 to 2 minutes.

Whisk in the heavy cream, tarragon, and cilantro. Bring the cream mixture to a boil, and cook, stirring constantly, until thickened.

Stir the cream mixture into the potato mixture.

Puree about 1/2 the soup, and return to the pan. Adjust seasonings to taste.

Nutrition: Calories 594 kcal - Carbohydrates 44 g - Cholesterol 91 mg - Fat 41.5 g - Fiber 5.2 g - Protein .6 g

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/absolutely-ultimate-potato-soup

butternut squash plus sweet potato soup by shannon

And a note about the pumpkin seeds over top: I always have raw ones in my pantry, because I use them for crunch on many things. Feel free to use the roasted and salted sort, or try making your own spiced-up roasted version from my dear Amy over at Elephant Eats: the heat from them would add a nice little kick to the finished dish. And try not to be too distracted by the incredibly awesome pumpkin she made, which is also in the zesty pumpkin seeds post; as far as Im concerned, she won the internet with that gorgeous thing. Shes an artist, friends, and in so many ways.

My own recipe, but one inspired by the Fall 2013 Vegetarian Autumn Squash soup at Panera Bread right now. If you want to test-drive this before you make it, head over there and grab a bowl. Mine has a bit more spice to it, but they are very similar.

Serves 6 (bowls) to 8 (cups)

2-3 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium-large butternut squash (about 2 1/2 pounds)
1 1/2 pounds sweet potatoes (the redder the better, 3-4, depending on size)
1 cup apple juice
4 cups good-quality vegetable stock**
2/3 cup honey
2 teaspoons garam masala
1 teaspoon cinnamon
sea salt and fresh ground black pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup heavy cream
pumpkin seeds (around 1 cup on hand) for garnish

*butternut squash sizes and quality depends largely on where you are in the world, and what season it is. Autumn in the Midwest means I have butternut squash the size of small infants, but other times, theyre barely 1 pound. Weigh it out, and if you cant find one small enough, go for broke and buy a 5-pounder, roast both halves, and save the other half for another use. Obviously a 3-pound squash wont hurt you here, either.

**because youre not doing the whole mirepoix thing with this, its important to choose a vegetable stock of high quality. I like Kitchen Basics unsalted vegetable stock because its dark and hearty, and of course unsalted, because I like control of salt content. Please use your favorite, but if you dont have a favorite, thats a solid one.

Roast your vegetables:

Preheat the oven to 400˚F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil (or not, but I prefer that to a big mess directly on the pan.)

Using a large, sharp knife, cut the very top and bottom off the butternut squash. Stand it on its base, and slice it in half lengthwise. Scoop out the seeds and stringy things with a spoon, the drizzle the whole thing with a little olive oil. Place skin-sides up on the baking sheet.

Poke each sweet potato with a fork about 10-12 times or so, all over each one.

Place the squash in the oven on a middle rack, and place the potatoes, unwrapped, alongside the squash pan, directly on the rack. Position a rack underneath and lay a sheet of aluminum foil directly under the potatoes to catch any sugar drips.

Is that dumb to do? I dont even know if anyone does that, but I do it, because I got tired of cleaning burnt sweet potato sugar out of the bottom of my oven. also, I like to roast them directly on the rack because I feel like they roast evenly. All of that could be superstition: if you have a better way to roast sweet potatoes, use it.

Roast vegetables for 1 hour, or thereabouts, until tender. The potatoes should take the entire hour: the squash, depending on size, may take less. Check it at the 30 and 45-minute marks to see how its doing, and remove it if need be.

Once everything is done, remove from the oven and allow to cool slightly so youre able to handle it without burning yourself, 15 minutes. Once cooled enough to handle, use a large spoon to scoop out the flesh of both the butternut squash and sweet potatoes (discarding the skins, obviously.)

Make your soup:

In a large dutch oven (or large soup pot), add the apple juice, vegetable stock, and honey. Whisk together over low heat until combined, then add the roasted squash and sweet potatoes. Using an immersion blender, whip the entire thing together until everything is lump-free and silky smooth.

Alternate plan: you obviously dont need an immersion blender for this, but I love mine and its a sound investment if you make soups frequently. If its easier for you, throw the roasted squash and sweet potatoes into the bowl of a food processor and pulse until everything is smooth, then add the puree to the liquid. Off you go.

Turn the heat up to medium-high and bring to a simmer. Add the garam masala and cinnamon and season with salt and pepper to taste; remember, this is your first round of seasoning, so dont go crazy. Adjust the heat to keep the soup simmering, and let it go for about 30 minutes. Check your soup at that point for thickness and flavor: if you think it needs more time, keep simmering in 15-minute increments until its the way you like it. Once the soup has reached the desired consistency, check the seasonings; add more as you see fit.

Remove from the heat and stir in the vanilla and cream. Once everything is evenly incorporated, check the seasonings again, and season according to taste.

Serve immediately, scattering some pumpkin seeds over top of each bowl.

http://aperiodictableblog.com

smoky sweet potato + apple soup by shannon

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 small leek, white and pale-green parts only, thinly sliced and rinsed well
2 tart Granny Smith apples, cored, peeled, and cut into 1-inch cubes
1 celery stalk, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
2 1/2 pounds (or thereabouts) sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
6 cups good-quality vegetable stock (or chicken stock, if you wish. I use Kitchen Basics.)
1 medium canned chipotle chili in adobo sauce
coarse salt and freshly ground pepper

Directions:

Heat oil in large pot over medium heat. Cook garlic and leek until soft and translucent, about 4 minutes.

Add apples, celery, and ginger and cook for 3 minutes.

Add sweet potatoes and stock and simmer until sweet potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.

Add chipotle chili (and remember what I said about this: add half if youre at all concerned about the heat factor. after you blend it, taste it and add the other half if you feel like you want to.)

If you have an immersion blender, use it to blend your soup, being careful not to splatter all over the place. if you dont have an immersion blender, working in batches, transfer mixture to a blender and puree until smooth, transferring soup to a large bowl as you work. (For safety, remove cap from hole in lid, and cover with a dish towel to prevent splattering.) Season with salt and pepper.

Serve with hot crusty bread, grilled sandwiches, or anything that warms your heart.

http://aperiodictableblog.com

Chicken Pot Pie Soup 
Chicken Pot Pie Soup Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 9  Serving Size: 1 cup  Old Points: 3 pt  Points+: 4 pts 
Calories: 169.2  Fat: 1.2 g  Protein: 18.5 g  Carb: 21.2 g  Fiber: 2.3 g

Servings: 6  Serving Size: 1 bowl (1-1/2 cups)  Old Points: 5 pt  Points+: 6 pts 
Calories: 253.8  Fat: 1.8 g  Protein: 27.7 g  Carb: 31.9 g  Fiber: 3.4 g

Ingredients:

1/4 cup flour (to make gluten-free use 2 tbsp cornstarch instead) 
2 cups water 
4 cups fat free milk 
1 large celery stalk, chopped 
1/2 medium chopped onion 
8 oz sliced baby portabella mushrooms 
2 chicken bouillons 
fresh ground pepper
pinch of thyme 
10 oz frozen classic mixed vegetables (peas, carrots, green beans, corn) 
2 potatoes, peeled and cubed small 
16 oz cooked chicken breast, diced small 
salt

Directions:

Create a slurry by combining 1/2 cup of the cold water with flour in a medium bowl and whisk until well blended. Set aside.

Pour remaining water and milk into a large pot and slowly bring to a boil.

Add celery, onion, mushrooms, chicken bouillon, thyme, fresh pepper, frozen vegetables and return to a boil. Partially cover and simmer on low until vegetables are soft, about 20 minutes.

Remove lid, add potatoes and cook until soft, about 5 minutes.

Add chicken, and slowly whisk in slurry, stirring well as you add. Cook another 2-3 minutes, until soup thickens, adjust salt and pepper to taste and serve

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/01/chicken-pot-pie-soup.html

Fluffy Gluten-Free Cornbread

makes 12 servings

Ingredients:

2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 1/2 cups fine cornmeal 
1 cup millet flour 
1 cup rice flour 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt

Directions

Preheat an oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease a 9x9 inch baking pan.

Whisk together the eggs, water, and vegetable oil in a bowl until evenly blended; set aside. Stir together the cornmeal, millet flour, rice flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a separate large bowl, and make a well in the center. Pour the liquid mixture into the well and stir just until combined.

Pour the batter into the prepared baking pan and bake in the preheated oven until golden and the top springs back when lightly pressed, about 20 minutes.

Nutrition: Calories 224 kcal - Carbohydrates 37.3 g - Cholesterol 35 mg - Fat 6.4 g - Fiber 2 g - Protein 4.4 g
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fluffy-gluten-free-cornbread

Classic Whole Wheat Bread

makes 2 - 8x4 inch loaves

Ingredients

2 tablespoons white sugar 
1 tablespoon active dry yeast 
3/4 cup warm water 
1/4 cup milk 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 cup whole wheat flour 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg, beaten

Directions

In a small mixing bowl, dissolve the sugar and yeast in warm water. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes.

In a large mixing bowl, combine the yeast mixture with the milk, vegetable oil, whole wheat flour, 1 cup of the all-purpose flour and the salt; beat well.

Add the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, stirring well after each addition.

When the dough has pulled together, turn it out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Oil a large bowl, place the dough in the bowl and turn to coat with oil. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour.

Grease two 8x4 inch bread pans.

Deflate the dough and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Divide the dough into two equal pieces and form into loaves. Place the loaves into the pans. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise until doubled in volume, about 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

Brush the risen loafs with lightly beaten egg.

Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 30 minutes, or until the bottom of the loaf sounds hollow when tapped.

Nutrition: Calories 112 kcal - Carbohydrates 20.7 g - Cholesterol 14 mg - Fat 1.7 g - Fiber 1.6 g - Protein 3.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Classic-Whole-Wheat-Bread

Honey Whole Wheat Bread
(Bread machine recipe)

makes 1 -1 pound loaf

Ingredients:

1 1/8 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
3 tablespoons honey 
1/3 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour 
1 1/2 cups bread flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Directions

Add ingredients according to the manufacturer's directions to your bread machine. Use the wheat bread cycle and light color setting.

Nutrition: Calories 180 kcal  Carbohydrates 33.4 g  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 3.5 g  Fiber 2.8 g  Protein 5.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Honey-Whole-Wheat-Bread

Flax and Sunflower Seed Bread
(bread machine recipe)

makes 1 - 1 1/2 pound loaf Change Servings

Ingredients:

1 1/3 cups water 
2 tablespoons butter, softened 
3 tablespoons honey 
1 1/2 cups bread flour 
1 1/3 cups whole wheat bread flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon active dry yeast 
1/2 cup flax seeds 
1/2 cup sunflower seeds

Directions

Place all ingredients (except sunflower seeds) in the pan of the bread machine in the order recommended by the manufacturer. Select basic white cycle; press start. Add the sunflower seeds when the alert sounds during the knead cycle.

Nutrition: Calories 140 kcal  Carbohydrates 22.7 g  Cholesterol 4 mg  Fat 4.2 g  Fiber 3.1 g  Protein 4.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Flax-and-Sunflower-Seed-Bread

16° at noon with a windchill of 2° - tis to be a very cold weekend with subzero weather  guess where I am going to be. Lol At least the sun is out today  bright enough that it hurts my eyes when I look outside  I almost need to wear sunglasses indoors. The reflection off the snow really intensifies the glare.

Alexis finally has her car back - $3500 later  thank goodness for insurance. I just hope she has learned a lesson on driving in inclement weather. I was actually wishing it would take until spring to get it fixed.

Jake  Alexiss boyfriend  surprised her by coming home from college yesterday  of course she was late getting to school. Actually he came Wednesday night  spent the night and saw Alexis off to school. He is a nice young man  however  we will see what happens when Alexis goes to college next year. He will no doubt be around most of the weekend being tomorrow is Valentine s Day.

I think survivor kitty has an upset stomach  wonder what she has been in. She is under the bed right now where I heard her throw up a few minutes ago. She also threw up beside the bed  thank goodness I didnt step in it when I got up  also another little mess in the bathroom. Thank goodness for Lysol wipes. I will worry about under the bed later.

Heidi is cleaning at Katys  Bentley is with Phyllis  Alex is at school  the place is very quiet with only me around. Thats just fine - I cant think of anything that would drag me outside right now  Im staying in where it is warm.

Ive run across some nice (calorie free of course) dessert recipes so think I will list them here. The first recipe I cant remember if I used before - so I am going to use it again  I think it sounds soooo good.

Southern Pecan Praline Cake with Butter Sauce

Ingredients:

FOR THE CAKE

1 (15 0z) box Butter Pecan Cake Mix
1 (16 0z) tub Coconut Pecan Frosting
4 eggs
3/4 cup oil
1 cup water
1/2 cup chopped pecans

FOR THE SAUCE:

1 (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk
2 tbsp. butter
1/2 cup chopped pecans (optional)
Butter

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees.

Spray a 9x13 baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.
In a medium bowl (or your stand mixer bowl), combine all the cake ingredients except for the chopped pecans.

Don't forget to add the tub of coconut pecan frosting. That goes into the cake batter too!

I just dump it all in there then let the mixer do the work.

Once it's all combined, stir in 1/2 cup chopped pecans.

Pour batter into greased baking dish.

Bake for about 40 minutes.

As with most baked goods, oven times vary but cake should spring back to the touch and be golden brown. And if you insert a toothpick into the middle it should come out clean.

This cake is perfectly good just like this.
But we're gonna take it up a notch with some butter sauce.

In a small pot over medium heat, melt 2 tbsp. butter.

Pour in can of sweetened condensed milk with the melted butter and stir.

Continue to stir until heated thoroughly, then add 1/2 cup chopped pecans.

Stir again then take off heat.

Then spoon this deliciously yummy sauce over individual slices of cake.

I pour the sauce over the individual slices instead of just pouring it over the whole cake because I love to be able to scoop up some of the sauce off my plate as I eat it and I don't want the sauce to just become part of the cake.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2012/11/southern-pecan-praline-cake-with-butter.html

this next recipe you really need to see the pictures so do copy out the url into your address bar and take a look  would this be a great presentation or what. Caren could make this for the next punkin chunkin contest.

TAILGATING COOLER CAKE
Recipe by Hungry Happenings

A four-layer cake decorated to look like a real cooler and filled with modeling chocolate beer bottles and candy ice.

Servings 16

Ingredients:

2 Betty Crocker pound cake mix 
Eggs, butter and water/milk according to package instructions (alternately, use coconut milk in place of water/milk and add 1/2 cup finely chopped coconut) 
4 tubs Betty Crocker Whipped white frosting 
24 ounces red fondant 
4 ounces white fondant 
12 ounces modeling chocolate made from milk chocolate 
1 teaspoon vodka plus 1/2 teaspoons 
1 teaspoon corn syrup 
1/2 teaspoon silver luster dust 
10 ounces Isomalt nibs

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Line two 9x13-inch baking pans with nonstick foil or grease and flour the pans.

Make cake mixes according to package instructions.

Pour one cake mix into each pan.

Bake for 32 to 36 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Cool cakes completely, then level cakes by cutting off the domed tops.

Cut each cake in half and cut the ends so they're nice and straight and you have 4 pieces that are about 9-inch by 6-inch.

Stack three cakes with frosting in between each layer.

Cut a rectangle out of the fourth piece of cake, leaving a 1 1/2 to 2 inch border.

Remove the inner rectangle.

Stack the final cake on top of the three cakes.

Frost the outside of the cake.

Freeze the cake for several hours until firm.

Dust counter top lightly with cornstarch.

Roll red fondant out and cut to a 30-inch by 5-1/4 inch strip (or the dimensions needed to wrap around the cake).

Flip the fondant over and set the frozen cake on one end.

Wrap the fondant around the cake.

Set cake upright and cut a piece of white fondant to go on the inside of the cut out rectangle.

Cut white strips of fondant to cover the top edges of the cake, draping over the red fondant by a little bit and into the rectangle well.You'll need to bevel the edges to fit the strips together.

Sculpt beer bottle tops out of modeling chocolate.

Mix 1 teaspoon vodka with 1 teaspoon corn syrup and brush over beer bottles.

Create bottle caps out of modeling chocolate.

Mix 1/2 teaspoon vodka with silver luster dust.

Brush the luster dust over the bottle caps. Allow to dry completely.

Add one bottle cap to each beer bottle.

Pipe some frosting into two mounds in the inside of rectangle cake well. Place one beer bottle top on each.

Sprinkle Isomalt nib "ice cubes" around the bottles and serve.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/tailgating-cooler-cake

Caramel Layer Cake Contributed by Lisa Donovan

SERVINGS: 16 to 20

This impressive cake is encased in a fudge-like caramel frosting. Pastry chef Lisa Donovan adapted it from a recipe by Southern-cooking doyenne Edna Lewis.

Cake

2 sticks unsalted butter, softened, plus more for greasing 
4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting 
2 tablespoons baking powder 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
2 1/2 cups sugar 
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise and seeds scraped 
4 large eggs 
3 cups buttermilk

Caramel Frosting

3 sticks unsalted butter 
3 cups sugar 
1 1/2 cups buttermilk 
1 tablespoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions:

MAKE THE CAKE

Preheat the oven to 350°.

Butter and flour two 10-inch round cake pans and line the bottoms with parchment paper.

In a bowl, whisk the 4 cups of flour, the baking powder, salt and baking soda.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle, beat the 2 sticks of butter with the sugar and vanilla seeds at medium speed until light and fluffy, 3 minutes.

Beat in the eggs 1 at a time until incorporated, then beat until very pale and billowy, 3 minutes. At low speed, alternately beat in the dry ingredients and buttermilk until just combined.

Divide the batter between the prepared pans and bake for 35 minutes, until the cakes are golden and a toothpick inserted in the centers comes out clean. Transfer to a rack; let cool in the pans for 30 minutes. Unmold the cakes, peel off the parchment and let cool. Place 1 cake layer on a cake stand or serving platter.

MAKE THE FROSTING I

N a large, heavy-bottomed saucepan, melt the butter over moderately high heat.

Stir in the sugar, buttermilk, and baking soda. Cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture foams up and then subsides, 5 to 7 minutes. Continue cooking, stirring steadily, until the caramel mixture is very dark brown and reaches 240° on a candy thermometer, about 10 minutes. Carefully pour the mixture into the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle, add the vanilla and beat at low speed for 3 minutes, until thickened but still pourable.

Using a rubber spatula and working quickly, scrape about 1 cup of the frosting onto the cake layer on the stand and spread it to the edge. Top with the second cake layer. Pour the remaining frosting on top. Using an offset spatula, quickly spread the frosting over and around the cake to cover completely. Let the frosting cool for at least 2 hours before serving.

Make Ahead The unfrosted cakes can be stored in plastic wrap at room temperature for up to 2 days. Once frosted, the cake can be refrigerated, covered, for up to 5 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/caramel-layer-cake?xid=DAILY011715ViewRecipe

Pineapple Right Side Up Cake

What You'll Need:

1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup (½ stick) butter, softened 
1 1/4 cups sugar 
2 eggs 
1/4 cup milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 (12-ounce) jar pineapple preserves 
1 (10-ounce) jar maraschino cherries, drained and chopped

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degree F.

Coat a 9" x 13" baking dish with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, blend cream cheese, butter, and sugar together with an electric mixer on high speed.

Reduce speed to low and add eggs, milk, and vanilla; blend until smooth. Mix in flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Do not over-mix.

Pour half the batter into prepared baking dish. Spread preserves evenly over batter then pour remaining batter over preserves.

Sprinkle chopped cherries evenly over the top and bake for 40 minutes.

Remove from the oven and let cool for 1 hour before cutting.

mrfood.com/Cakes/Pineapple-Right-Side-Up-Cake

MINI FRENCH SILK COOKIE PIES Recipe by Law Students Wife

Servings  24

Ingredients:

1 (16.5 ounce) roll Pillsbury refrigerated chocolate chip cookie dough 
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
3 ounces semi-sweet baking chocolate, melted and cooled 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
2 large pasteurized eggs, at room temperature 
Whipped cream, for serving 
Chocolate shavings, for serving

DIRECTIONS

Prepare the Crust:

Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat oven to 350ºF. Grease a 24-cup mini muffin tin. Divide chocolate chip cookie dough into 24 pieces and roll each piece into a ball. Place dough in prepared muffin tin cups.

Bake dough until deep golden brown and set, about 15 minutes. Remove from oven and use the bottom of a shot glass to make an impression in each cup. Let cool in pan for 10 minutes. With a butter knife, gently remove each cookie cup from the tin and transfer to a rack to cool completely.

Prepare the Filling:

In the bowl of a standing mixer fitted with the paddle attachment or a large mixing bowl, cream the butter until smooth.

Gradually beat in the granulated sugar, continuing to combine until the mixture is light-colored and very well blended. Beat in the salt.

Once the melted chocolate is completely cooled, beat in the chocolate and vanilla extract. If using a standing mixer, switch to the whisk attachment. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating for a full five minutes on high speed after each addition. (Dont cheat!)

Spoon the French silk pie filling into each of the cooled cookie cups. Refrigerate until set, about 30 minutes. Serve topped with whipped cream and chocolate shavings.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/mini-french-silk-cookie-pies

The King's Cake

This salute to Elvis Presley's favorite food combo, peanut butter and bananas, truly takes the cake! Bake it up any time you want to enjoy a rich-tasting cake that'll make your gang feel like royalty!

SERVES 12

What You'll Need:

1 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup vegetable shortening 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup mashed banana (about 3 ripe bananas) 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract, divided 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter 
6 tablespoons butter, softened 
3 cups confectioners' sugar 
1/4 cup chopped peanuts

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat two 8-inch cake pans with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, cream the granulated sugar and shortening until light and fluffy.

Add eggs and beat thoroughly.

Gradually blend in baking soda, flour, and salt.

Beat in mashed banana and 1 teaspoon vanilla until thoroughly combined. Pour mixture into prepared cake pans.

Bake 25 to 30 minutes, or until a wooden toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Let sit 5 minutes, then remove cakes from pans and place on a wire rack to cool.

In another bowl, combine cream cheese, peanut butter, and butter; beat until fluffy. Add confectioners' sugar and remaining vanilla. Beat until thoroughly combined. Frost cake and sprinkle with peanuts.

www.mrfood.com/Cakes/The-Kings-Cake

Apple Kuchen Bars Recipe Elizabeth Monfort, Celina, Ohio

MAKES:24 servings

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 cups cold butter, divided
4 to 5 tablespoons ice water
8 cups thinly sliced peeled tart apples (about 8 medium)
2 cups sugar, divided
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°.

Place 2 cups flour and salt in a food processor; pulse until blended.

Add 1 cup butter; pulse until butter is the size of peas. While pulsing, add just enough ice water to form moist crumbs. Press mixture onto bottom a greased 13x9-in. baking pan. Bake 20-25 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack.

In a large bowl, combine apples, 1 cup sugar and cinnamon; toss to coat. Spoon over crust.

Place remaining flour, butter and sugar in food processor; pulse until coarse crumbs form. Sprinkle over apples.

Bake 60-70 minutes or until golden brown and apples are tender. Cool completely on a wire rack. Cut into bars. Yield: 2 dozen.

Originally published as Apple Kuchen Bars in Simple & Delicious August/September 2013, p40

Nutritional Facts: 1 bar equals 240 calories, 12 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 30 mg cholesterol, 106 mg sodium, 33 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 2 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apple-kuchen-bars#ixzz3ReEs6AL2

Cherry Swirl Coffee Cake
Servings 18

Ingredients

Coffee Cake

4 cups Original Bisquick mix 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted 
1/2 cup milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 teaspoon almond extract 
3 eggs 
1 can (21 oz) cherry pie filling

Glaze

1 cup powdered sugar 
1 to 2 tablespoons milk

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. Grease bottom and sides of 1 (15x10x1-inch) pan or 2 (9-inch) square pans with shortening or cooking spray. In large bowl, stir all coffee cake ingredients except pie filling; beat vigorously with spoon 30 seconds.

Spread two-thirds of the batter (about 2 1/2 cups) in 15x10-inch pan or one-third of the batter (about 1 1/4 cups) in each square pan. Spread pie filling over batter (filling may not cover batter completely). Drop remaining batter by tablespoonfuls onto pie filling.

Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until light brown. Meanwhile, in small bowl, stir glaze ingredients until smooth and thin enough to drizzle. Drizzle glaze over warm coffee cake. Serve warm or cool.

Expert Tips: Use 1 can of your favorite flavor of pie filling instead of the cherry.

This recipe is easy to cut in half. Use one 9-inch square pan. Use 2 eggs, and substitute a 10-ounce jar of fruit preserves for the pie filling. Divide remaining ingredient amounts in half.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 240 - Calories from Fat 70) - Total Fat 8g - Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 1g - Cholesterol 45mg - Sodium 360mg - Total Carbohydrate 39g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 23g - Protein 4g

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2 1/2

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/cherry-swirl-coffee-cake

for some reason my computer has rebooted itself the last two nights. The first time was to accept upgrades from Microsoft. Last night it did it on its own since I was unable to reopen the last session. So everything I had open was lost which also included my document file. Most of the files I could get back including this document  however  this document has lost about half of what it had. I have no idea why it is doing this.

Ron always chastises me for the number of windows I have open and the number of open documents I have open. He doesnt realize how many I open to work on my opening. As I run across a recipe  if I want it I open a window with it  that way I dont forget it. I can have fifteen or so windows open as the same time. Then I go back and start copying onto documents what I opened  and then they are transferred her after all the formatting is done. I do hope he hasnt done anything to cause this to reboot every night. I will wait to see if it happens again before I ask.

I have no idea what the following recipe is but it sounded good.

Mujaddara with Spiced Lemon Yogurt
A Middle Eastern-inspired supper

Makes six servings

Ingredients

Caramelized Onions
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 large sweet onions, thinly sliced 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Lentils and Rice 
½ cup French green lentils
Pinch of salt 
½ cup jasmine rice 
1 bay leaf 
½ teaspoon cumin seeds
½ teaspoon coriander seeds 
Spiced Lemon Yogurt 
1 cup Greek yogurt
1 lemon, zested and juiced 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground coriander
Pinch of red-pepper flakes

To Finish

Pita bread, for serving
¼ cup chopped cilantro, for garnish
¼ cup chopped mint, for garnish

Directions
Make the caramelized onions: In a large sauté pan, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onions and cook until they begin to wilt, 2 to 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper, reduce the heat to low and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until very golden brown and caramelized, 35 to 45 minutes.

While the onions cook, make the lentils and rice: In a small pot, bring the lentils and 3 cups of water to a boil over medium-high heat. Add the salt and continue to simmer until the lentils are tender, 15 to 20 minutes. Drain the lentils and reserve. Rinse out the pot and use it to cook the rice.

Bring the rice, bay leaf, cumin seeds, coriander seeds and 1 cup of water to a simmer over medium-low heat. Cover the pot and simmer until the rice absorbs all the liquid, 15 to 20 minutes. Toss the rice with the reserved lentils and three-quarters of the caramelized onions. Set aside the remaining onions to use as garnish.

Make the yogurt mixture: In a small bowl, whisk the ingredients to combine.

To serve, place a piece of pita bread on a plate and scoop the rice-and-lentil mixture onto the pita. Top with 2 tablespoons of the yogurt mixture, and garnish with 1 teaspoon mint, 1 teaspoon cilantro and a scoop of the reserved caramelized onions.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Mujaddara-with-Spiced-Lemon-Yogurt

Mixed Greens Lasagna

Makes eight servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
1 small sweet onion, diced
4 garlic cloves, minced
8 cups mixed greens (4 cups torn kale, 2 cups spinach, 2 cups arugula)
One 15-ounce container part-skim ricotta cheese 
½ cup milk 
1 tablespoon chopped parsley 
1 tablespoon chopped thyme
1 tablespoon chopped rosemary
1½ teaspoons red-pepper flakes 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 package no-boil lasagna noodles
½ cup grated part-skim mozzarella cheese

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a large casserole dish with nonstick spray.

Prepare the filling: Heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in a large sauté pan. Add the onion and cook until translucent, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, 1 minute more. Add the greens in batches, allowing it to cook down before adding more. Cook until all the greens have wilted, 6 to 7 minutes.

In a medium bowl, mix the ricotta with the milk, parsley, thyme, rosemary and red-pepper flakes to combine. Season with salt and pepper.

Build the lasagna: Begin laying noodles in the base of the prepared casserole dish. Top with a quarter of the ricotta mixture and gently spread it evenly. Drizzle the surface with 1 teaspoon of the olive oil, then sprinkle with salt and pepper. Top with a quarter of the spinach mixture. Repeat with another two sets of layers. Finish with a layer of noodles, ricotta and a final drizzle of oil. Top with the mozzarella cheese.

Bake in the preheated oven until the filling is bubbly and the mozzarella is golden brown, 35 to 40 minutes. Let cool and set 15 to 20 minutes before serving.

Note: The lasagna can be assembled up to two days ahead and stored in the refrigerator before baking as instructed.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Mixed-Greens-Lasagna

Vegan Mac N Cheez

This kid-friendly mac and cheese recipe is nondairy and vegan.

Ingredients:

1 (16-ounce) package pasta, such as farfalle, rigatoni, penne, shells, or large macaroni
1 1/4 cups nondairy milk (almond milk works best)
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour or white or brown rice flour
1 (8-ounce) bag shredded vegan cheese, preferably mozzarella or cheddar
1/2 cup bread crumbs (optional)

Preparation:

Cook the pasta according to the package directions. Drain when al dente and
place in a large bowl.

Preheat the oven to 350°F.

Heat 1 cup of the nondairy milk in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

In a cup, whisk the flour into the remaining 1/4 cup of milk until dissolved.

Add it slowly to the heated milk, whisking as you go.

Add the shredded vegan cheese and stir constantly until the cheese is dissolved and the sauce is bubbly,
about 5 minutes. Pour over the pasta mixture and stir to combine.

Serves 8.
From Mayim's Vegan Table: More Than 100 Great-Tasting and Healthy Recipes from My Family to Yours by Mayim Bialik with Dr. Jay Gordon. Reprinted courtesy of Da Capo Lifelong Books.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/mac-and-cheez-recipe/

pretzel shortbread snack bars by shannon

Ingredients:

vegetable oil or cooking spray (or butter, if youre so inclined)
3 1/4 cups salted miniature twist pretzels
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, room temperature (and this is key: it turns out so much better if its truly room temp and not melty)
1/2 cup sugar
1 large egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
4 oz good-quality dark or white chocolate (optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Coat a 4 1/4 by 13 1/2 inch fluted tart pan witha removable bottom with cooking spray or grease with butter. Line bottom with parchment. (This tart pan sounds so much more fancy than it is: very easy to find at places like Williams Sonoma or Sur la Table.)

Pulse 1 3/4 cups pretzels in a food processor until powdery. Transfer 1/2 cup to a bowl; discard any remaining pretzel powder. Stir in flour and baking powder. Transfer remaining 1 1/2 cups pretzels to food processor, and pulse a few times until coarsely chopped.

Beat butter and sugar with a mixer on medium speed until pale and fluffy, about 5 minutes. Reduce speed to low, and beat in egg yolk and vanilla, then pretzel flour mixture, until combined. Mix in 1/2 cup chopped pretzels.

Press dough evenly into pan. Top dough wiht 1/4 cup chopped pretzels, pressing slightly and evenly; discard any remaining pretzels. I also added a few completely intact pretzels because it looked a little nice to have a few scattered about.

Bake shortbread until pale brown and firm in the center, about 20-25 minutes. Check after 15 minutes or so, because overbaking (and I did this on the first one) is easy to do. You want to remove it just as it is done.

If you are topping these with chocolate, break up chocolate into pieces and place in a double boiler. Heat water in a saucepan to barely simmering and place the double boiler over (not touching) the water. Stir constantly until chocolate is melted. Drizzle by dipping a spoon in the chocolate and running it back and forth over the bar.

http://aperiodictableblog.com

and that is it for this week  it is still 22° but the windchill is only 8° - up a little from this morning. I have opened the door for the animals to come in and out but that is about it. I havent been outside yet  even for Heidis coffee. At least we havent gotten any more snow and there is no one in the forecast. Yeah.

Sam


----------



## sassafras123

Super recipients Sam.
Did get to walk Maya a half hour. Now back to bed to nap.


----------



## Swedenme

Thanks Sam can't believe it's Friday again . You must really be getting fed up of all that snow by now .we have been really lucky weather wise so far this year . Hope it continues . I've checked out your cherry swirl coffee cake think I will buy the ingredients for that one and give them to my son he is way better than me at making cakes . I'll just eat it when he's made it &#128515;


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Good start to the week and since several of us will be having cooler/colder weather, those soup recipes should come in handy. Then can complete the meal with homemade bread and desserts or snacks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Even we are having a cooler morning- very pleasant! Thanks Sam as always.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks for another great start, Sam. And the recipes look delicious.


----------



## martina

Thanks as always Sam. We have my sister's cat safely home, very dopey and sleepy With antibiotics for the next 5 days. We had brunch in town before we came home then went for an early dinner at the deli, so a lazy day really. 
I hope all are well, stay indoors where it is warm, Sam. I hope you get your medical bills sorted.
Take care all.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for a great start, Sam. I have not posted much as I have a few projects that are taking my time and DD gets married next Saturday. I try to keep up! Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for everyone.


----------



## darowil

A couple more pages to go through on last weeks so may add a little to the bottom, but most of it should be here.
*SUMMARY*

Well eyes played a major part this week.*Purple* has no optic nerve damage so no risk to her eyesight, though her eyesight is not improving. The news about *Bulldogs* sisters eyes is also encouraging. And *agnescr*has had two lots of laser treatment so far. Reading is difficult due to particles floating round in eye so limited time on the computer. At least she can do simple knitting- socks.

*Strawberries* back is worsening- it has moved in a way the doctor has never seen! *Kates* DH injured his back so they are now both hobbling with sideways leans- in opposite directions-while it is improving it is not right yet! Kates plaster has been removed and she now has a moon boot for 2 weeks- at least she can have a bath and sleep without it.

*Caren* x-rays on her arm as still extremely painful, taken but havent heard the results yet. *Gagesmum* has an MRI on the 27th to check the cyst she mentioned last week.

*Cashmeregma* mother in fibrillation. Seeing cardiologist but it had settled by th etime she saw him.

*Puplover* has increasing energy on the new thyroid meds.

*Poledras* uncle passed away last Wednesday and the husband of *Gagesmums* MIL died last Friday (I assume Gregs stepfather not father).

*Strawberrys* son has been unable to find work so he is about to go full time in army . He will be placed on a submarine, will mean long spells away leaving the children with their crazy mother

*Grannypeg*had the best birthday present this week- DD rang her and they had a long talk after being estranged for 2 years

*Grandmasherry* hit snow and ran her van into a tree. Car was damaged but she wasnt which is the most important thing.

*Cashmeregma* Social services should have been paying out to her for a while and they are going to retropay it for her as it was there mistake!

*Poledras* Son and girlfriend moving into new place! Yeah for some time to themselves.

*Rookies* sister is unwell- likely to be issues as to where she lives, who will be responsible for her etc as her children are not very reliable.

KTP Photos 6th February, 2015

4 - *Cashmeregma* - Raspberries
5 - *Bonnie* - Garden
7 - *TNS* - Baby socks and helmet
18 - *Purple* - DGS & DGD
20 - *Bulldog* - Socks
26 - *Darowil* - W & T/a Betty mug!
32 - *Caren* - Coffee/New kitten/Bacon scones
38 - *Gwen* - Dreambird
39 - *Bonnie* - I-spy quilt
66 - *Purple* - Cat pincushion (front)
67 - *Purple* - Cat pincushion (back)
76 - *Nico* - Freckles and DD
79 - *Caren* - Seth & Nana enjoying tea/Seth & pizza
79 - *Rookie* - Coffee & Big Ben
80 - *Kateb* - Walking boot
81 - *Poledra* - Ryssa
111 - *Kansasgma* - DGS's paintings (link)
112 - *Sugarsugar* - Crochet flower/Oscar
114 - *Swedenme* - Dungarees with train motif.

Recipes

10 - *Bonnie* - Throat drops
41 - *Bonnie* - Fish cakes

One addition only
120- *Strawberry4u*- sons swearing into the navy.


----------



## Spider

Have been having a really nice two days off of work. Spent one day cleaning and doing laundry and getting lists ready to go out shopping today and doing errands. Have cookie dough in the refrigerator to roll out but lost my energy after running and around and getting groceries. They will just have to wait. Have dinner in the oven and crockpot and will have to make the rest of it. 
Really cold weather coming in for tonight and tomorrow and have to go out and work tomorrow. I usually don't have to work weekends but someone needed the day off so I volunteered. 
Have been so tired since I have been sick, no energy for anything. Hope it passes.
Have been reading but just to tired to comment, but think of you all and wishing you all well and much happiness.
Wanted to crochet on my afghan but just to tired. 
Happy Valentine's Day to all. Linda


----------



## machriste

Hi all,

Great sounding recipes, Sam. Soup is a real favorite for me. I've been thinking Beef/Barley soup all week!!!

Took my Gentle Annie cat to start with a new vet yesterday so I can have her de-matted. She was not so gentle, bit me, broke the skin, and that led to a mandated call to the health department. Fortunately they took the lenient road and said the vet could vaccinate her and we can go ahead with the de-matting on Monday. Getting her into her carrier yesterday took about all my ingenuity; I think Monday is going to be a killer!!! I drop her off at the vet between 8 and 8:30 am. is that too early for a cocktail???

Took DD#1, DD#2, DSIL and DGS to the airport this am for a week in Mexico. The 3 yr. old now has a passport! He was not too hot on flying today; he said, "I don't need to be high"! On the way he said he thought he'd like to sit on Daddy's lap. His Mum said that he could sit next to Daddy. I told him I thought he could hold Daddy's hand. Mummy brought some new toys along and told him he would be able to play with them later. He asked, "Is it later yet?" He is the funniest child. He always gets me laughing. It's the best therapy in the world. It was pretty cold here this am, but I got to drive their Lexus with heated seats home from the airport. So much nicer than my 21yr. old Toyota with 229,000 miles on it. It's a nice night to stay in and do some more knitting on my cardigan's sleeves. Some year I'll have it done.

Sonja, your romper is adorable. I can see red and blue striped straps on it. There is no question about the train; I like the smoke puffs!!


----------



## darowil

Sam has anyone pointed out to you that it is only February? The year is going quick enough without you missing 2 months.
You can edit the title- there will be a link above the first post giving you that option-just above or below the bookmark and watch buttons.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks once again for the updates. I am sorry for poor Survivor kitty..bet she has a hairball that she is trying to dislodge. Good wishes for her.


----------



## Swedenme

machriste said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great sounding recipes, Sam. Soup is a real favorite for me. I've been thinking Beef/Barley soup all week!!!
> 
> Took my Gentle Annie cat to start with a new vet yesterday so I can have her de-matted. She was not so gentle, bit me, broke the skin, and that led to a mandated call to the health department. Fortunately they took the lenient road and said the vet could vaccinate her and we can go ahead with the de-matting on Monday. Getting her into her carrier yesterday took about all my ingenuity; I think Monday is going to be a killer!!! I drop her off at the vet between 8 and 8:30 am. is that too early for a cocktail???
> 
> Took DD#1, DD#2, DSIL and DGS to the airport this am for a week in Mexico. The 3 yr. old now has a passport! He was not too hot on flying today; he said, "I don't need to be high"! On the way he said he thought he'd like to sit on Daddy's lap. His Mum said that he could sit next to Daddy. I told him I thought he could hold Daddy's hand. Mummy brought some new toys along and told him he would be able to play with them later. He asked, "Is it later yet?" He is the funniest child. He always gets me laughing. It's the best therapy in the world. It was pretty cold here this am, but I got to drive their Lexus with heated seats home from the airport. So much nicer than my 21yr. old Toyota with 229,000 miles on it. It's a nice night to stay in and do some more knitting on my cardigan's sleeves. Some year I'll have it done.
> 
> Sonja, your romper is adorable. I can see red and blue striped straps on it. There is no question about the train; I like the smoke puffs!!


Thank you I am now trying to get it all sewn up so I am back to muttering under my breath 
Can you get into trouble if your cat bites you , I'm surmising she does not normally do that so is it only because she was anxious ? 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think Sam just wants warmer weather! LOL....very wishful thinking Sam. Other than skipping 2 months another great opening! Hugs!


darowil said:


> Sam has anyone pointed out to you that it is only February? The year is going quick enough without you missing 2 months.
> You can edit the title- there will be a link above the first post giving you that option-just above or below the bookmark and watch buttons.


----------



## KateB

Another good start Sam!

I got sent this from Admin -

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319084-1.html

Admin


----------



## Gweniepooh

Watching the news/weather right now and they are predicting snow by Monday. Temperatures droping considerablly over the weekend. We shall see. Saying we will have single digit temps by Sun.-Mon. Brrrrrrrrr. Of course our snow is so minimum compared to those in the north of US and Canada.....but for us in the south, it may be sugnificant.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Watching the news/weather right now and they are predicting snow by Monday. Temperatures droping considerablly over the weekend. We shall see. Saying we will have single digit temps by Sun.-Mon. Brrrrrrrrr. Of course our snow is so minimum compared to those in the north of US and Canada.....but for us in the south, it may be sugnificant.


Did you get your heating sorted out Gwen


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Spider said:


> Have been having a really nice two days off of work. Have been so tired since I have been sick, no energy for anything. Hope it passes.
> Have been reading but just to tired to comment, but think of you all and wishing you all well and much happiness.
> Wanted to crochet on my afghan but just to tired.
> Happy Valentine's Day to all. Linda


You get to feeling better and with more energy! It sounds like you work really hard and other's shifts, etc, so no wonder you are tired. I hope you can get rested with the 2 days off.


----------



## iamsam

I like that idea. thought it looked good also. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam can't believe it's Friday again . You must really be getting fed up of all that snow by now .we have been really lucky weather wise so far this year . Hope it continues . I've checked out your cherry swirl coffee cake think I will buy the ingredients for that one and give them to my son he is way better than me at making cakes . I'll just eat it when he's made it 😃


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you miss pam - we don't see nearly enough of you these days. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for another great start, Sam. And the recipes look delicious.


----------



## iamsam

are you ready for the wedding? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a great start, Sam. I have not posted much as I have a few projects that are taking my time and DD gets married next Saturday. I try to keep up! Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

omg - how did I do that - I will need to go back to darowil's post - think she said I could change it. I really wasn't thinking april - must have been my subconscious. sam

I also got this in my pm file.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 16 January '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312858-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319110-1.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> omg - how did I do that - I will need to go back to darowil's post - think she said I could change it. I really wasn't thinking april - must have been my subconscious.


For what it is worth, I've been on this new one three times and hadn't noticed it!! Some days I am SOOO observant.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good evening everyone. I am going to holler for help. I have my socks finished except for the afterthought heel. I had DD try them on this afternoon and I think I am in trouble. I think I made the foot too short. I am posting pics. Anyone who has done them, please tell me what you think. Go ahead and put the heel in, or completely rip them out? Of course I did them 2 @ a time, toe up.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


Hi Rookie, glad you had a great time. Of course one should wear pearls to a LYS. . :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday. 

Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3

Hope evefyone is having a good week end


----------



## jknappva

A great start for the new KTP, Sam, as always. Hope survuvor kitty will be all right. It's a shame you have snow on the ground or you could grab a handful of grass for her to eat. If she has a hairball, that will help her get it up. That's what I do for my girl.
We have snow flurries predicted for tomorrow night. And snow/rain mix for Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. We'll see. But after tomorrow we're supposed to have really cold weather...well, super cold for us!
Happy Valentines Day to everyone.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


That's a very well dressed scarecrow!! Lovely!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Happy New KTP! I am so glad that it is Friday. We had our Valentine's party today, so the kids were wild and on a sugar high! Repairman on his way, so I'll be back!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


Glad you had a great time wish there was a LYS like that near me


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


Beautiful looking scarecrow . You are very talented . Your grandson will love him 
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam, another great start to a new Tea Party. Good Thing I have had supper. I'm glad I am not hungry and heading out shopping either. Those soups are enticing.

Darowil - love your updates from the previous week - Great job.

Our weather has been terribly bitter the last couple of days. In fact, most of February has been unusually cold.
We have had severe weather warnings with windchills feeling like -40.


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for another great opening, Sam! I love all the soup recipes. Soup is something I could eat every day.
Trish and I bought the first seeds of the season today. The garden won't be plantable for months of course, but hope springs eternal. We always get too optimistic and end up with an impenetrable jungle. 
I finally got an appointment with the hip surgeon. The first available is not until June 3. Someone told me to keep calling to see if there are any cancellations. Up with email on my cell phone is getting really old.
I hope you all have a happy Valentine's Day! !
Hopefully my computer will be up and running by tomorrow. Trying to keep


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Good evening everyone. I am going to holler for help. I have my socks finished except for the afterthought heel. I had DD try them on this afternoon and I think I am in trouble. I think I made the foot too short. I am posting pics. Anyone who has done them, please tell me what you think. Go ahead and put the heel in, or completely rip them out? Of course I did them 2 @ a time, toe up.


Here's what I suggest: leave as is and find another (smaller) foot for that pair...and knit a longer pair for DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, glad you had a great time. Of course one should wear pearls to a LYS. . :thumbup:


I was ready to hear opera music at any moment!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. I wish I could send some warm weather to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great scarecrow, Purple!

I'm headed to bed soon - I was up early because I was excited about the meet up today...great fun.

Happy Valentine's Day....DH and I are headed to the auto show...we go every year and dream of the car we may own when it's 5 years old.


----------



## Strawberry4u

I really like the scarecrow


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> Great scarecrow, Purple!
> 
> I'm headed to bed soon - I was up early because I was excited about the meet up today...great fun.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day....DH and I are headed to the auto show...we go every year and dream of the car we may own when it's 5 years old.


What a cute card Rookie!


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


That is an adorable scarecrow! Is it a Jean Greenhow pattern?


----------



## PurpleFi

siouxann said:


> That is an adorable scarecrow! Is it a Jean Greenhow pattern?


Thank you. Yes it is a JG pattern.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I think Sam just wants warmer weather! LOL....very wishful thinking Sam. Other than skipping 2 months another great opening! Hugs!


Now thats true- and I would get the cooler weather. Keep thinking one more month and the worst of the hot weather will be gone.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I am now trying to get it all sewn up so I am back to muttering under my breath
> Can you get into trouble if your cat bites you , I'm surmising she does not normally do that so is it only because she was anxious ?
> Sonja


I was rather surprised by that comment as well. Mind you as I don't have a dog or cat I've got no idea about over here. I think we ahve something for dogs (or maybe some breeds).


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Another good start Sam!
> 
> I got sent this from Admin -
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319084-1.html
> 
> Admin


That took them a while to get around to!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Another good start Sam!
> 
> I got sent this from Admin -
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319084-1.html
> 
> Admin


That took them a while to get around to!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> omg - how did I do that - I will need to go back to darowil's post - think she said I could change it. I really wasn't thinking april - must have been my subconscious. sam
> 
> I also got this in my pm file.
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 16 January '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312858-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319110-1.html


Admin must be doing a tidy up!
And I see you did manage to edit the title of this KTP.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Good evening everyone. I am going to holler for help. I have my socks finished except for the afterthought heel. I had DD try them on this afternoon and I think I am in trouble. I think I made the foot too short. I am posting pics. Anyone who has done them, please tell me what you think. Go ahead and put the heel in, or completely rip them out? Of course I did them 2 @ a time, toe up.


 Probably OK- remember that the toe will take up some of that space. If you wait a short while I will post a photo of mine at the same point- but I am still finishing off the toe, about 1/2 way through it.. While I won't know for sure that the length is right it will give a guide. Melissa's pattern said to finsih 4" short of the foot length wanted (going from the spare row)- a couple of inches for the heel and a couple for the toe.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Happy Valentine's Day to tea party people and their families.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


What a lovely scarecrow he is.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


What a great looking LYS. And mini-me may be overdressed but I don't think she minds.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Thanks as always Sam. We have my sister's cat safely home, very dopey and sleepy With antibiotics for the next 5 days. We had brunch in town before we came home then went for an early dinner at the deli, so a lazy day really.
> I hope all are well, stay indoors where it is warm, Sam. I hope you get your medical bills sorted.
> Take care all.


I am glad the kitty came home safely. Hope it recovers nicely.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Happy New KTP! I am so glad that it is Friday. We had our Valentine's party today, so the kids were wild and on a sugar high! Repairman on his way, so I'll be back!


Is the repair man going to quiten the kids down?


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a great start, Sam. I have not posted much as I have a few projects that are taking my time and DD gets married next Saturday. I try to keep up! Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for everyone.


Congratulations to your DD. No wonder you don't have time to post much!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oddly ,it didn't frighten me when I was a kid. As i said, I was born with it. It terrified the adults around me. The problems became a concern because during the episodes your blood pressure can drop dangerously low. True AFib attacks can last many hours and when you are not having one the heart appears normal. Heck, I even passed my flight medical.
Trisha

quote=Strawberry4u]Onthewingsofadove That is great the procedure helped you. That had to be really scary to have that happen.[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Have been having a really nice two days off of work. Spent one day cleaning and doing laundry and getting lists ready to go out shopping today and doing errands. Have cookie dough in the refrigerator to roll out but lost my energy after running and around and getting groceries. They will just have to wait. Have dinner in the oven and crockpot and will have to make the rest of it.
> Really cold weather coming in for tonight and tomorrow and have to go out and work tomorrow. I usually don't have to work weekends but someone needed the day off so I volunteered.
> Have been so tired since I have been sick, no energy for anything. Hope it passes.
> Have been reading but just to tired to comment, but think of you all and wishing you all well and much happiness.
> Wanted to crochet on my afghan but just to tired.
> Happy Valentine's Day to all. Linda


Hoping you have more energy soon. Try to stay warm. You are sending that cold air our way.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up. I am very exhausted as I have been up since 2:30 in the morning. Thanks for getting us started - Sam.

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Valentines day. Too tired to stay up any long so good night.


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a great start, Sam. I have not posted much as I have a few projects that are taking my time and DD gets married next Saturday. I try to keep up! Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for everyone.


Sounds like a good enough reason for being AWOL- in fact I think it could now be AWL (doesn't have the same ring as AWOL does it?). Hope the preparations etc this week go well.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


Happy Birthday to your Dad in Heaven. Love the scarecrow! Know your gs3 will too.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I suggest: leave as is and find another (smaller) foot for that pair...and knit a longer pair for DD.


 :lol: Rookie, those were supposed to be for me! They are on DD's foot! There isn't another smaller foot.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Great scarecrow, Purple!
> 
> I'm headed to bed soon - I was up early because I was excited about the meet up today...great fun.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day....DH and I are headed to the auto show...we go every year and dream of the car we may own when it's 5 years old.


Love the Valentine! Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Probably OK- remember that the toe will take up some of that space. If you wait a short while I will post a photo of mine at the same point- but I am still finishing off the toe, about 1/2 way through it.. While I won't know for sure that the length is right it will give a guide. Melissa's pattern said to finsih 4" short of the foot length wanted (going from the spare row)- a couple of inches for the heel and a couple for the toe.


Thanks. I won't frog them yet. I have another pair I am starting to keep me going. I'll wait for you before doing anything else with these.


----------



## tami_ohio

Off to try to catch up on the previous TP


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!

We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.

We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!

The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).

Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.

I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


----------



## Gweniepooh

We have one of the 2 furnaces running. Rescheduled for repairman to come Monday afternoon since he is so backed up with appointments for folks who have zero heat. Not a problem; he and wife are friends so if in an emergency he would come before then but since the one furnace started working I told him to push my appointment back.


Swedenme said:


> Did you get your heating sorted out Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looks like it was a fun day. Nice LYS.


RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time in Morris, IL at our mini-KAP. We met at a coffee place in a.m., moved on to a very nice (great owner) yarn shop before completing our day with lunch at the tea shop.


----------



## Miss Pam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


Great photos. It looks and sounds like so much fun!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Sounds like a good enough reason for being AWOL- in fact I think it could now be AWL (doesn't have the same ring as AWOL does it?). Hope the preparations etc this week go well.


~~~AWL is certainly not as challenging or exciting...but safer, if one is not up for some serious challenges.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


Strawberry4u said:


> I really like the scarecrow


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: Rookie, those were supposed to be for me! They are on DD's foot! There isn't another smaller foot.


~~~There is always Arianna....she WILL grow! :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Just for giggles from Lion Brand


Aquarius (January 20-February 18)

Yours will be a year of conclusion and fulfillment. In other words, of finishing. You need not fear the second sock. Should you undertake to knit matching hats for everyone at the family reunion, success will be yours. Yet you will ring in 2016 still not having sewn together that green cardigan whose diverse pieces you completed in March of 2006. You will never sew those together. Ever. You realize that, right? You might as well start using them as dust rags.

Pisces (February 19-March 20)

Travel is indicated; sometimes over long distances, possibly even across the sea. Youll do anything to find a skein of that discontinued yarn with the right dye lot, wont you? Cripes.

Aries (March 21-April 19)

Seek opportunities for growth in the company of potentially like-minded people. When these people try to tell you that the fiber guild field trip to the Lion Brand Yarn Outlet is not an excuse for buying fifty pounds of stash yarn, seek opportunities for growth in the company of a different group of potentially like-minded people.

Taurus (April 20-May 20)

Now is the moment to begin that huge, complicated lace shawl you have hesitated to touch ever since Betsy cajoled you into buying the yarn and pattern at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival. Your success is assured. Have you started? No? Too bad. The moment has passed.

Gemini (May 21-June 20)

As Mercury aligns with Mars, be cautious in dealing with those who seek to come between you and your passion for yarn. Expect ceaseless, distracting questions like, When was the last time you cleaned this place?, Have you been outdoors since spring arrived?, Dont you think you ought to put down that crochet hook for a few minutes and eat?, and Hey, did you notice your water just broke?

Cancer (June 21-July 22)

Dont be caught off guarda new romance is just over the horizon. When a person of more than modest good looks accidentally brushes your hand as you both reach for the same ball of silk/alpaca blend in the clearance bin at The Frantic Ewe, youll know hes the one. And frankly, if you dont want him Ill take him.

Leo (July 23-August 22)

The ascendance of Jupiter brings with it the urge to knit down your yarn stash. If you must capitulate, do so in moderation. Im not saying that a worldwide wool embargo will extinguish the global supply of reasonably-priced worsted weight; but Im not saying that wont happen, either.

Virgo (August 23-September 22)

Oh, where do I start? Or rather, where do you start? Seriously, honey, can we talk about the number of unfinished projects in your immediate vicinity? I think you may have serious commitment issues. Forget about the horoscope for now. I want you to stay put until the advice columnist comes in, and then she has a few questions for you about your parents marriage and your relationship with your father.

Libra (September 23-October 22)

Venus will enter your seventh house and steal your good scissors.

Scorpio (October 23-November 21)

In case youre wondering whether this will be the year that you can finally remember the differences between single, double, and half-double crochet without looking them up; the answer is no. But you will conquer the Granny Square and complete the afghan, just in time for everyone to get tired of Granny Squares again.

Sagittarius (November 22-December 21)

Although your naturally diplomatic nature delights in conflict resolution, you are in danger of becoming embroiled in an ongoing fight over which version of slip, slip, knit most perfectly mirrors knit two together. When sides are drawn, either bear yourself in battle that all may fear you; or say youre stepping outside to check on the refreshments and dont stop running until youre so far from the guild meeting that nobody will ever hear from you again.

Capricorn (December 22-January 19)

You will find all your lost stitch markers. Nah, Im just kiddin ya. Theyre gone.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


Mr Scafecrow is so cute. 👍👍 love him.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for the great opening, Sam. 

Lovely little scarecrow, and what a fun time the mini KAP looks to have been! I am still abstaining from buying any craft supplies...so far none this year, as I have so very much that needs using up.

I started a hat with a ruffle I've been thinking about for a while...got a twist in it and somehow didn't see it until the ruffle was 2" long...frogged and started over and got it right this time. Now have to do the body of the hat and see how it turns out. I'm playing with dropping stitches.

Very tired this week for some reason. Busy, and work of course. DD and I had her birthday dinner on Wednesday--she chose a Brazilian grill, and I tried some new things (I really like hearts of palm--who knew?--quail egg, not so much). 

We just had sandwiches and fries tonight for supper, and I'd like to try some of the soups. I do love soup.

Meanwhile, I'm going to go sit with my knitting for a bit and rest. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to tea party people and their families.


~~~Back attcha'! Have a good day!


----------



## pearlone

Hello everyone. Can't believe how fast time is going. The middle of February already. Am tired tonight, but wish one and all a Happy Valentine' Day tomorrow. Will see you in the morning. Nite all.


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. It looks and sounds like so much fun!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. It looks and sounds like so much fun!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. It looks and sounds like so much fun!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. It looks and sounds like so much fun!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I am now trying to get it all sewn up so I am back to muttering under my breath
> Can you get into trouble if your cat bites you , I'm surmising she does not normally do that so is it only because she was anxious ?
> Sonja


Evidently you have to be pretty careful with cat bites, because there is a lot of bacteria in their mouth. She normally does not bite. She hates leaving the apartment and does not like riding in the car. She cries all the way to the vets. Consequently, I have not taken her for a long time.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Don't ask...I haven't a clue how I posted 3 times. A double Gwennie?

Is anyone doing the Mystery Afghan? This is my first time. I am doing the knitting one, my friend is doing the crochet afghan. I got off to a rocky start...their instructions were not clear, but I am (I think) on the right track. It would be fun to share info if anyone else is participating. PM me if you wish.


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> Is the repair man going to quiten the kids down?


No, the kids are the students I am teaching. We just sent them home to their parents!

The repairman did come, but he could not install the door lock for the alarm. The hole where the lock goes is too small and the door is too thick. I guess I will buy a new door! I have been wanting one, but I don't know if I can get the one I want!

Need to go eat something before I get into the candy I got today! I hope to be back later tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

machriste said:


> Evidently you have to be pretty careful with cat bites, because there is a lot of bacteria in their mouth. She normally does not bite. She hates leaving the apartment and does not like riding in the car. She cries all the way to the vets. Consequently, I have not taken her for a long time.


You can get cat bite fever, a nasty abcess can form at the site


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes, Sam, soup & fresh bread sounds great, stormy here tonight & tomorrow so would be a good time for it.
Purple, cute scarecrow, 
Great photos from the get together, what a lovely yarn store.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. I won't frog them yet. I have another pair I am starting to keep me going. I'll wait for you before doing anything else with these.


OK- as I was knitting this I kept thinking the toe is too long (I don't like these toes-round toe- becuase they are so long when I do them). Once on perfect length with no heel!
So you will need to wait until I do the heel to see how much space it takes up. ANd I'm not closing off the toe as I think I will need to adjust it. Just as well you've got something else to work on.
But here it is for now, opnce I've done the heel I will post that and this together so you can get some idea (and I might well do my normal heel as well).


----------



## tami_ohio

Here are my catch up comments from last weeks TP.

Kate, glad your DH's back is a little better, hope he is in good shape again soon.

SugarSugar, Yay! You are doing great. Good job on the flower. I see you are using your non-dominate hand, so you are really doing great! I can do it left handed if I need to. There is enough ambidextriousness in both sides of the family that I can do most anything left handed if I have to. DD just could not master the crochet hook in her right hand (she does write right handed), so I taught her left handed.
Oscar is so cute!

Sonja, how awful for that man, but how wonderful that so many have helped! That is a perfect little engine! You have done a wonderful job on the bibs.



jknappva said:


> Here in VA, about 30 miles from where I live, Jamestown was permanently settled by the English in 1607 so we have a long history. Most people think of Plymouth, MA as the first English settlement but they were "Johnnie-come-latelys" since they didn't get there until 1620...they also didn't have the first Thanksgiving. It was celebrated in VA before they ever left England.
> Now that I've bored everyone to tears, I'll shut up!😇
> Junek


June, we have been to Jamestown with the kids. They learned to make rope there, and got to try on helmets and shields. We have been to Williamsburg quite a few times. In fact, I have been to a yarn shop not too far from there. Knitting Sisters. Have you been there? They are so nice! I have even called them with a question. I had tried on a shop model of a faroese shawl when I was there, but was afraid it would be too hard for me to make. I also have a friend here that had the book the shawl pattern was in, so I didn't want to buy it, knowing I could borrow it. I have since purchased the book (but not made anything in it yet), and there is no yardages given, just tells you how to figure it out. I called to see what yarn, and what yardage had been used on the shop model, explaining why I was asking. They were very helpful in store, and on the phone. If you get the chance, do visit them!

Bonnie, you can stay on those soap boxes! If there is room for you and June, Is there room for me, too?

Marilyn, what a wonderful thing you are all doing with the quilts! We have something similar here. We have a home run by a nun for children in distress. They can be children from a single parent home that a parent needs hospital care, or jail time, children who are homeless with their parents who need someplace safe for a short time, things like that. Many are repeat "visitors". There are a large number of people, knitters, crocheters, quilters, and just anyone who can help in some way, who make blankets, hats & mittens for them, or donate other needed items. Many of the return "visitors" bring their blanket back with them. Oh, I think I forgot to say that each child leaves the Blessing House with their own blanket. Sometimes that blanket is the only thing they have of their own. It also is teaching them that that blanket is their "safe" place. Also, our local hospital collects hats and mittens from area knitters, and crocheters, for children who come into the emergency room with no hats or mittens.

Strawberry, please thank your son for his service. He is in my prayers. Glad your DH got your laptop fixed.

Phewww! I am all caught up! Now to go back and catch up again with the new TP.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


Sounds a wonderful day- the yarn being discussed looks stunning. Did anyone buy it?


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> We have one of the 2 furnaces running. Rescheduled for repairman to come Monday afternoon since he is so backed up with appointments for folks who have zero heat. Not a problem; he and wife are friends so if in an emergency he would come before then but since the one furnace started working I told him to push my appointment back.


Sounds like a good idea- nad very considerate of you to do that. But so important for others to get some that.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just for giggles from Lion Brand
> 
> Aquarius (January 20-February 18)
> 
> Yours will be a year of conclusion and fulfillment. In other words, of finishing. You need not fear the second sock. Should you undertake to knit matching hats for everyone at the family reunion, success will be yours. Yet you will ring in 2016 still not having sewn together that green cardigan whose diverse pieces you completed in March of 2006. You will never sew those together. Ever. You realize that, right? You might as well start using them as dust rags.
> 
> Pisces (February 19-March 20)
> 
> Travel is indicated; sometimes over long distances, possibly even across the sea. Youll do anything to find a skein of that discontinued yarn with the right dye lot, wont you? Cripes.
> 
> Aries (March 21-April 19)
> 
> Seek opportunities for growth in the company of potentially like-minded people. When these people try to tell you that the fiber guild field trip to the Lion Brand Yarn Outlet is not an excuse for buying fifty pounds of stash yarn, seek opportunities for growth in the company of a different group of potentially like-minded people.
> 
> Taurus (April 20-May 20)
> 
> Now is the moment to begin that huge, complicated lace shawl you have hesitated to touch ever since Betsy cajoled you into buying the yarn and pattern at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival. Your success is assured. Have you started? No? Too bad. The moment has passed.
> 
> Gemini (May 21-June 20)
> 
> As Mercury aligns with Mars, be cautious in dealing with those who seek to come between you and your passion for yarn. Expect ceaseless, distracting questions like, When was the last time you cleaned this place?, Have you been outdoors since spring arrived?, Dont you think you ought to put down that crochet hook for a few minutes and eat?, and Hey, did you notice your water just broke?
> 
> Cancer (June 21-July 22)
> 
> Dont be caught off guarda new romance is just over the horizon. When a person of more than modest good looks accidentally brushes your hand as you both reach for the same ball of silk/alpaca blend in the clearance bin at The Frantic Ewe, youll know hes the one. And frankly, if you dont want him Ill take him.
> 
> Leo (July 23-August 22)
> 
> The ascendance of Jupiter brings with it the urge to knit down your yarn stash. If you must capitulate, do so in moderation. Im not saying that a worldwide wool embargo will extinguish the global supply of reasonably-priced worsted weight; but Im not saying that wont happen, either.
> 
> Virgo (August 23-September 22)
> 
> Oh, where do I start? Or rather, where do you start? Seriously, honey, can we talk about the number of unfinished projects in your immediate vicinity? I think you may have serious commitment issues. Forget about the horoscope for now. I want you to stay put until the advice columnist comes in, and then she has a few questions for you about your parents marriage and your relationship with your father.
> 
> Libra (September 23-October 22)
> 
> Venus will enter your seventh house and steal your good scissors.
> 
> Scorpio (October 23-November 21)
> 
> In case youre wondering whether this will be the year that you can finally remember the differences between single, double, and half-double crochet without looking them up; the answer is no. But you will conquer the Granny Square and complete the afghan, just in time for everyone to get tired of Granny Squares again.
> 
> Sagittarius (November 22-December 21)
> 
> Although your naturally diplomatic nature delights in conflict resolution, you are in danger of becoming embroiled in an ongoing fight over which version of slip, slip, knit most perfectly mirrors knit two together. When sides are drawn, either bear yourself in battle that all may fear you; or say youre stepping outside to check on the refreshments and dont stop running until youre so far from the guild meeting that nobody will ever hear from you again.
> 
> Capricorn (December 22-January 19)
> 
> You will find all your lost stitch markers. Nah, Im just kiddin ya. Theyre gone.


Saw this somewhere else- loved it. I don't do horoscopes so did appreciate this one.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


Love seeing you all! What treasures, the goodies, and the yarn, and all the memories!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> We have one of the 2 furnaces running. Rescheduled for repairman to come Monday afternoon since he is so backed up with appointments for folks who have zero heat. Not a problem; he and wife are friends so if in an emergency he would come before then but since the one furnace started working I told him to push my appointment back.


Gwen, have your DH make sure that the outside intake and exhaust for the furnaces are not blocked. Might be just that simple, especially as one furnace started working again. Hope that there are no bad fumes, especially ones you can not smell. Glad the repairman is a friend and will come quickly if needed.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is always Arianna....she WILL grow! :lol:


 :lol: And by that time, I won't be able to find them! :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the great opening, Sam.
> 
> We just had sandwiches and fries tonight for supper, and I'd like to try some of the soups. I do love soup.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


How's this for some soup? KeHinkle had strawberry soup (cold) for lunch today.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> T I am still abstaining from buying any craft supplies...so far none this year, as I have so very much that needs using up.


I've not bought any yet this year either- which I can say because I haven't yet got aroun dto putting in an order to NZ for sock far. But most of it is for others who loved what I had- and I plan to sell some of it at the launch of the sock exhibition. Not to make a profit but just to have some nice yarn there. Do need to check what we can sell- not sure if the community centre has a policy. I know I can sell socks, but not sure about materials, especially if it comes to others who do it commercially. If no problems I might get a bit from local handyers as well- but hopefully not paying for it first! And if I can't sell the yarn from NZ, well what a shame I will just have to knit it up! I can always sell them once knitted up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Saw this somewhere else- loved it. I don't do horoscopes so did appreciate this one.


I love my horoscope reading!!!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't ask...I haven't a clue how I posted 3 times. A double Gwennie?
> 
> Is anyone doing the Mystery Afghan? This is my first time. I am doing the knitting one, my friend is doing the crochet afghan. I got off to a rocky start...their instructions were not clear, but I am (I think) on the right track. It would be fun to share info if anyone else is participating. PM me if you wish.


Much better- a quadruple Gwennie!
Can't help withthe mysyery afghan (BTW what you have looks fine).


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> How's this for some soup? KeHinkle had strawberry soup (cold) for lunch today.


Looks good- Strawberry soup? sounds interesting. Looks like a Strawberry Mousse!

And now I am heading downstairs for two reasons. One to watch the cricket which starts soon and the other to get into a cooler part of the house. And most of you looking for warmer parts. It is 32 (90) up here, 36.7 outside (98).


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> OK- as I was knitting this I kept thinking the toe is too long (I don't like these toes-round toe- becuase they are so long when I do them). Once on perfect length with no heel!
> So you will need to wait until I do the heel to see how much space it takes up. ANd I'm not closing off the toe as I think I will need to adjust it. Just as well you've got something else to work on.
> But here it is for now, opnce I've done the heel I will post that and this together so you can get some idea (and I might well do my normal heel as well).


Thank you. I will wait for you to finish yours. Looking at mine, they may still be too short for DD. And I don't think I will even be able to get them on my feet. I used my new 2.75mm Kollage needle. They seem to have made the socks smaller than usual.


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely scarecrow Josephine - great job. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


----------



## iamsam

good to see you siouxann - when the seed catalogues start coming in the mail I start having spring fever. --- sam --- is this for hip replacement surgery - I would want it sooner also.



siouxann said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam! I love all the soup recipes. Soup is something I could eat every day.
> Trish and I bought the first seeds of the season today. The garden won't be plantable for months of course, but hope springs eternal. We always get too optimistic and end up with an impenetrable jungle.
> I finally got an appointment with the hip surgeon. The first available is not until June 3. Someone told me to keep calling to see if there are any cancellations. Up with email on my cell phone is getting really old.
> I hope you all have a happy Valentine's Day! !
> Hopefully my computer will be up and running by tomorrow. Trying to keep


----------



## iamsam

me too. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. I wish I could send some warm weather to you.


----------



## iamsam

love the valentine Jeanette. it sounds like you had a really good time. --- sam --- how much yarn did you buy.



RookieRetiree said:


> Great scarecrow, Purple!
> 
> I'm headed to bed soon - I was up early because I was excited about the meet up today...great fun.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day....DH and I are headed to the auto show...we go every year and dream of the car we may own when it's 5 years old.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like a really good time was had by all - dinner sounds yummy. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


----------



## iamsam

this is very cute. --- sam --- I wondered what had happened to my scissors.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just for giggles from Lion Brand
> 
> Libra (September 23-October 22)


----------



## Grannypeg

What wonderful pictures. You had a great outing together. It's very nice when members can meet up.


----------



## iamsam

I have lost count of the little cat bites I have gotten - they usually happen when I don't get up soon enough to let them out or the food bowl is empty. maybe I am just too dumb to get sick. I do wash it with soap and water and maybe some antiseptic cream. --- sam



machriste said:


> Evidently you have to be pretty careful with cat bites, because there is a lot of bacteria in their mouth. She normally does not bite. She hates leaving the apartment and does not like riding in the car. She cries all the way to the vets. Consequently, I have not taken her for a long time.


----------



## Grannypeg

RookieRetiree said:


> How's this for some soup? KeHinkle had strawberry soup (cold) for lunch today.


Ohh, that looks lovely.


----------



## purl2diva

Mini KAP looks like it was great fun-and the food looks great. Be sure to post what you make with that lovely yarn.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone. Hubby and I are going out to one of our favourite restaurants for supper.

Lots of eye candy; my Mary Maxim Catalogue came today.


----------



## iamsam

that looks yummy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> How's this for some soup? KeHinkle had strawberry soup (cold) for lunch today.


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 30 january '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315969-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319209-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> good to see you siouxann - when the seed catalogues start coming in the mail I start having spring fever. --- sam --- is this for hip replacement surgery - I would want it sooner also.


Our seed catalogues all come in Dec. I think they want to beat any postage hikes. I'm thinking I may start a few plants in another 2 weeks,


----------



## purl2diva

Wondering if Valentine's Day is as big deal in other countries as it is here?

Also would like to hear if anyone has special plans?


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> good to hear from you miss pam - we don't see nearly enough of you these days. --- sam


Thanks, Sam! I'll try to be better about stopping in.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


That scarecrow is adorable, Purple!


----------



## Railyn

thewren said:


> I have lost count of the little cat bites I have gotten - they usually happen when I don't get up soon enough to let them out or the food bowl is empty. maybe I am just too dumb to get sick. I do wash it with soap and water and maybe some antiseptic cream. --- sam


My last cat was a biter. She would jump up on the arm of my chair and bite my hand "just cause". She was a rescue cat and I can see why someone put her up for adoption. She was a beautiful cat and did calm down but was never loving. That being said, I have had lots of cat bites and never gave it much thought. I have never been sick from a cat bite either. Think I am too mean.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Looks good- Strawberry soup? sounds interesting. Looks like a Strawberry Mousse!
> 
> And now I am heading downstairs for two reasons. One to watch the cricket which starts soon and the other to get into a cooler part of the house. And most of you looking for warmer parts. It is 32 (90) up here, 36.7 outside (98).


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chilled-strawberry-soup/ - this might be a good thing to cool off with on such a hot day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> love the valentine Jeanette. it sounds like you had a really good time. --- sam --- how much yarn did you buy.


I bought 3 skeins for my first sweater - I probably won't start it for a couple of weeks---I'm determined to finish some other WIPs I have sitting here. I also found a great needle gauge and a couple of crochet hooks. I'll post a photo later.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tangier-side-to-side-shrug


----------



## Lurker 2

Norma(edern) has her birthday today!

Many Happy Returns,

and may it be the best day ever!


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Wondering if Valentine's Day is as big deal in other countries as it is here?
> 
> Also would like to hear if anyone has special plans?


Not here- most of us ignore it. Shops didn't even seem to push it much this year. Probably decided the expnse not worth it (or I just ignored it).


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chilled-strawberry-soup/ - this might be a good thing to cool off with on such a hot day.


Looks good. Printed it but won't be havin git today. Would need to go out to get the things needed and I'm not heading outside again. It reached the 41 they said and is cooling down - it is 'only' 103!

So back downstairs. Came up becuase MAryanne realsied that I had prnited out the wrong cricket tickets so figured I would do it now before I forgot.

BTW I saw an ad today which is appartently being shown in the US. With the World Cup it was felt it was a good opportunity to educate you all in the game - and it seemed to be a reasonable explanation that might make sense. Compared it to baseball with the differences and similarities.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Norma, have a lovely day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Thanks Sam for another great start. Boy, you really are having cold weather, which I know you do not like. Stay warm. We are at the other end of the scale... 36c tomorrow and I believe Darrowil is having 41c. 

Happy Valentines day to all.

Now to catch up...........


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from me to all of you . Bit grey and chilly here this morning I'm off to shop for some cake ingredients this morning as my son has agreed to bake Sam's cherry swirl coffee cake recipe for me said it could be a valentines gift so I'm looking forward to that . 

Norma happy birthday and congratulations to your daughter hope you both have lovely happy days 

Linda sorry you still don't have any energy hope you feel better soon 

Rookie it looks like you all had a happy fun wonderful day .would love to visit a yarn shop like that . 

Onthewingsofadove I'm Pisces I thought it was funny as I'm always looking for that extra yarn &#128512;

Machriste I never knew that about cats . 

Bye for now hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing and happy valentines day . It's popular here as well 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank uou for your nice comments about the scarecrow. He was fun to make.

Rookie, great foody photo, looks yummy.

Love the horoscope, so true for me.

Happy Valentine's day to everyone.

Healing vibes and hugs to all. Xxxx


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Have been having a really nice two days off of work. Spent one day cleaning and doing laundry and getting lists ready to go out shopping today and doing errands. Have cookie dough in the refrigerator to roll out but lost my energy after running and around and getting groceries. They will just have to wait. Have dinner in the oven and crockpot and will have to make the rest of it.
> Really cold weather coming in for tonight and tomorrow and have to go out and work tomorrow. I usually don't have to work weekends but someone needed the day off so I volunteered.
> Have been so tired since I have been sick, no energy for anything. Hope it passes.
> Have been reading but just to tired to comment, but think of you all and wishing you all well and much happiness.
> Wanted to crochet on my afghan but just to tired.
> Happy Valentine's Day to all. Linda


Sorry to hear that you have no energy still... might it be worth going on some sort of boost drink.... sustagen or ensure.?


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


Wow,he is excellent :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


It sounds like a fabulous time with a fabulous group. Thanks for sharing

:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


Happy Birthday to you.....


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Wow,he is excellent :thumbup:


He is no longer with us in person, but in spirit yes :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> He is no longer with us in person, but in spirit yes :thumbup:


  Ummm I meant the scarecrow.... Great job.

And I am sure your dad was an excellent man also....


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm I meant the scarecrow.... Great job.


Oops      xx


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday to you.....


And from me too Norma, have a lovely day xx


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Oops      xx


I just edited the other post..... sorry, I feel really silly now.

And on that note... I think I had better head to bed.

Have a great Valentines Day if you celebrate.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> I just edited the other post..... sorry, I feel really silly now.
> 
> And on that note... I think I had better head to bed.
> 
> Have a great Valentines Day if you celebrate.


No, it was me that got it wrong and yes my dad was gorgeous. Night night sleep well xx


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> are you ready for the wedding? --- sam


More or less we are. We have the last minute things to do. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam for startinv the tea party. Today my Dad would have been 105, so wd had cake and sang happy birthday.
> 
> Had a nicd swim today and l have just finished the scarecrow for gs3
> 
> Hope evefyone is having a good week end


He is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> No, it was me that got it wrong and yes my dad was gorgeous. Night night sleep well xx


 :thumbup: Goodnight.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


Thank you so much. The sun is shining :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Well time for me to head to bed as well. 
The first two World Cup games won by the two host countries. NZ beat Sri Lanka well and we beat England well. Or next game is not for another week. The game I am going to tomorrow is India v Pakistan. These teams don't often play each other and India seem to win most games so I will go for Pakistan. 
Still hot tomorrow morning but a change is forecast for the afternoon which will be good as the game starts at 2pm so might not be too horrid. 
So I will be away much of the day tomorrow as planning on going to church on the way (conveniently placed enroute


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Norma, have a lovely day.


Thank you so much. St Valentines Day is massive here so DH and I went for lunch yesterday. Today is playing with my knitting books and talking to friends


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I was rather surprised by that comment as well. Mind you as I don't have a dog or cat I've got no idea about over here. I think we ahve something for dogs (or maybe some breeds).


Think it may depend on circumstances, breed and a few other things. I do know that the larger the breed, the worse the rep for vicisiousness, the tighter the rules. Always best to check out the local rules before acquiring one. Rules are slightly different when it is your dog and you get bit to if your dog bites someone else, also why it bites is also considered. I do know of several instances where a largish breed has escaped it's own property and and bitten a child. Usually it is surrendered and put down as it can no longer be trusted.

But, that said, a stressed animal biting when distressed, like when a vet is doing something painful and/or discomforting to them is different again.

And cats are another matter again. My DM used to have a long haired cat that whenever we wanted anything done to her, her head was wrapped in a towel to protect us from her possibly biting. Also, if dematting was needed, (not an easy job at times) and it was bad enough for a vet to do, it was done with the cat sedated. Even a minor removal of small knots was a 2 person job, 1 to snip the knotted fur, the other (usually me) to hold her and keep her still.


----------



## busyworkerbee

HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.

Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer. Resulting in major arguement with DM and DSF and trip to watch house. Spent next couple of days recovering from the stress, got back onto meds, spent next few days getting head into right place, hit ED Monday to get mental health assist, got some good advice about what to do and a small amount of meds (so I didn't use too many of DSF's supply of exactly same med). Went to court the next morning only to have temporary protective order against me. Going to see legal aid to find out what the legal implications are to me and whether it is practical to fight. DSF has also turned down his attitude towards me, think he realised I can be pushed too far and will push back.

Now head is finally starting to get back to where it should be. Hard way to find out just how bad my depression really is without meds.

Busy also packing up and cleaning 2 houses. DS has moved to island where she has 2 shops, along with the eldest 2 daughters and the youngest daughter and 1 boyfriend of no2 girl. We will be moving into the mainland house with her son, and the other 2 girls. But, none of them seem to be doing much work. I have been washing large loads of filthy laundry everyday and am only half way through what had piled up in the laundry. Also, tackling a huge pile of dirty dishes that have grown in the kitchen. Have done 3 loads in dishwasher so far and more to be done. Not sure how I will deal with some of the pans that still need to be done. Have had to throw out a few clothes with mold and a few dishes with mold as well. So not happy, while I am not tidy, this is worse than I have ever achieved. Laundry is really bad as they had cats galore for a while and cat urine in everywhere in laundry. Also, DS is not able to get back from island much. So, will also be packing up, with assistance, 2 bedrooms for shipment to island. Not sure where they will put everything over there as it is fully furnished already. Think DS will be selling some furniture. glad the removalists will be dealing with her bed, it is king size 4 poster with top rails and a very heavy head board. Usually take 4 men to move. Absolutely georgeous with a thick memory foam mattress.

Watching news and seeing how bad some parts of US are getting with the cold, sort of makes me glad we don't have to deal with that. Mind you, at the moment we are dealing with heat, and further north are drowning with rain causing flooding. Having a few upper level troughs bringing light rain on a regular basis is making it a little annoying to get the current loads dry.

Mind you, also had not realised how much craft gear had been added to the craft room. Over at the other house, the craft room is too small for anything other than storage. That said, my bedroom will be big enough for a sitting area where I will be able to do my craft as well as a spacious rear patio and a bali hut beside a pool and a small meditation area with it's own little pond with god fish and hopefully no toads.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Normaedern said:


> More or less we are. We have the last minute things to do. Thank you.


Happy birthday and Happy wedding.


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns *Norma*!


----------



## busyworkerbee

machriste said:


> Evidently you have to be pretty careful with cat bites, because there is a lot of bacteria in their mouth. She normally does not bite. She hates leaving the apartment and does not like riding in the car. She cries all the way to the vets. Consequently, I have not taken her for a long time.


My DM's last cat would scream like she was being killed if put in a cat carrier and into the rear of the car. I suggested a harness like the dog had and no box, and while she stressed somewhat from being removed from her normal environment, did not cry at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Norma!

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, all caught up for now on this week's. Thank you Margaret for the summaries, I no longer miss everything. For someone who is currently not working, I am sure busy.

It is now 11.04pm in a wet Queensland and past time for me to be in bed. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


What a fun day!! It's so great that you could spend time together!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Cmaliza* where is the mystery afghan KAL? Your block looks good.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can get cat bite fever, a nasty abcess can form at the site


A cat I had many years ago objected to me brushing him. He bit me on the wrist. Although it didn't break the skin, it was on the tendon and I got a severe case of tendinitis. That was about 8 at night. By the next morning, I was at the ER because my arm was swollen and felt like a piece of wood. I was in the hospital for 5 days getting intravenous antibiotics. Of course, the hospital had to report it to the health dept. Because my cat was an indoor cat and his shots were up to date. That was the end of that.
It was a very scary situation. I couldn't even feed myself because the right arm had tendinitis and there was an intravenous needle in the other hand!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


----------



## sassafras123

Norma, have a wonderful birthday. 
Carol, thank you for sharing miniKAP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. The sun is shining :thumbup:


Well, if that is not a good omen!


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, Norma!!!

I too loved the scarecrow, Purple. So creative!! And the LYS get together looked like such fun. My favorite pic was the MIni in the drawer! Seems like fun owners.

My "wound" is looking OK today. It's really very small. The vet suggested soaking 3x a day in an Epsom salts solution. I've also put some OTC antibiotic on it. Kitty was back to her sweet self. She looks like she's part Maine ****, but is a rescue. She has long, very fine hair that is susceptible to matting, and I have to admit, I neglected her during the last months of Jack's illness. She needs daily brushing, and actually likes it if she isn't matted.

I'm off to the Y for a swim. Happy Valentines Day, everyone!!!


----------



## jknappva

A very happy birthday, Norma. I hope you have plans to celebrate in high style!! May you have many more and all wonderful!
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!

We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.

Y'all take care and keep safe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

*Heather (Busyworkerbee)* glad to hear from you, and that you have an explanation for what happened. The laundry/scullery situation sounds pretty awful- good luck all round, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Congratulations, Joy to DH for his 73rd tomorrow! same age as my ex.! (Bronwen's dad)


----------



## jknappva

Heather, I'm so glad you got help and the problem was solved with getting your medication. My daughter takes anti-depressant medicine and I can really see the difference in her attitude.
I'm praying everything will work out for the best for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A very happy birthday to your DH. Stay safe and warm in the nasty weather to come!
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday and Happy wedding.


And from me, too, Norma. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning from sunny, cold Virginia Beach VA USA. The light dusting of snow we had is gone now, the ground is very wet and a bit icy on the grass. The last day of the week, MUST be domestic, the usual: clean, cook, press my clothes for church tomorrow and the like, I am behind. Nothing new or exciting from here, just the same 'ole, same 'ole. Need another cup of tea...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## flyty1n

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.
> 
> Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer.
> 
> I am so glad you are back with us and hoping you can have some help in getting the house under control. I'll be thinking of you and praying all goes well for you again.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday and Happy wedding.


That you so much :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns *Norma*!


Lovely card! Thank you so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Norma!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


Thank you so much. I am going to sit queitly and do some Dreambird feathers shortly :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, have a wonderful birthday.
> Carol, thank you for sharing miniKAP.


Thank you. I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Normaedern

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Norma!!!
> 
> I'm off to the Y for a swim. Happy Valentines Day, everyone!!!


Thank you and enjoy your swim!


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just for giggles from Lion Brand
> 
> Aquarius (January 20-February 18)
> 
> Yours will be a year of conclusion and fulfillment. In other words, of finishing. You need not fear the second sock. Should you undertake to knit matching hats for everyone at the family reunion, success will be yours. Yet you will ring in 2016 still not having sewn together that green cardigan whose diverse pieces you completed in March of 2006. You will never sew those together. Ever. You realize that, right? You might as well start using them as dust rags.
> 
> Pisces (February 19-March 20)
> 
> Travel is indicated; sometimes over long distances, possibly even across the sea. Youll do anything to find a skein of that discontinued yarn with the right dye lot, wont you? Cripes.
> 
> Aries (March 21-April 19)
> 
> Seek opportunities for growth in the company of potentially like-minded people. When these people try to tell you that the fiber guild field trip to the Lion Brand Yarn Outlet is not an excuse for buying fifty pounds of stash yarn, seek opportunities for growth in the company of a different group of potentially like-minded people.
> 
> Taurus (April 20-May 20)
> 
> Now is the moment to begin that huge, complicated lace shawl you have hesitated to touch ever since Betsy cajoled you into buying the yarn and pattern at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival. Your success is assured. Have you started? No? Too bad. The moment has passed.
> 
> Gemini (May 21-June 20)
> 
> As Mercury aligns with Mars, be cautious in dealing with those who seek to come between you and your passion for yarn. Expect ceaseless, distracting questions like, When was the last time you cleaned this place?, Have you been outdoors since spring arrived?, Dont you think you ought to put down that crochet hook for a few minutes and eat?, and Hey, did you notice your water just broke?
> 
> Cancer (June 21-July 22)
> 
> Dont be caught off guarda new romance is just over the horizon. When a person of more than modest good looks accidentally brushes your hand as you both reach for the same ball of silk/alpaca blend in the clearance bin at The Frantic Ewe, youll know hes the one. And frankly, if you dont want him Ill take him.
> 
> Leo (July 23-August 22)
> 
> The ascendance of Jupiter brings with it the urge to knit down your yarn stash. If you must capitulate, do so in moderation. Im not saying that a worldwide wool embargo will extinguish the global supply of reasonably-priced worsted weight; but Im not saying that wont happen, either.
> 
> Virgo (August 23-September 22)
> 
> Oh, where do I start? Or rather, where do you start? Seriously, honey, can we talk about the number of unfinished projects in your immediate vicinity? I think you may have serious commitment issues. Forget about the horoscope for now. I want you to stay put until the advice columnist comes in, and then she has a few questions for you about your parents marriage and your relationship with your father.
> 
> Libra (September 23-October 22)
> 
> Venus will enter your seventh house and steal your good scissors.
> 
> Scorpio (October 23-November 21)
> 
> In case youre wondering whether this will be the year that you can finally remember the differences between single, double, and half-double crochet without looking them up; the answer is no. But you will conquer the Granny Square and complete the afghan, just in time for everyone to get tired of Granny Squares again.
> 
> Sagittarius (November 22-December 21)
> 
> Although your naturally diplomatic nature delights in conflict resolution, you are in danger of becoming embroiled in an ongoing fight over which version of slip, slip, knit most perfectly mirrors knit two together. When sides are drawn, either bear yourself in battle that all may fear you; or say youre stepping outside to check on the refreshments and dont stop running until youre so far from the guild meeting that nobody will ever hear from you again.
> 
> Capricorn (December 22-January 19)
> 
> You will find all your lost stitch markers. Nah, Im just kiddin ya. Theyre gone.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Norma. I hope you have plans to celebrate in high style!! May you have many more and all wonderful!
> Junek


Thank you. I have had lots of cards, messages and phone calls so I have been celebrating with all the people who mean the most to me :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Norma. I hope you have a wonderful day!


Thank you Pam!!


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> My last cat was a biter. She would jump up on the arm of my chair and bite my hand "just cause". She was a rescue cat and I can see why someone put her up for adoption. She was a beautiful cat and did calm down but was never loving. That being said, I have had lots of cat bites and never gave it much thought. I have never been sick from a cat bite either. Think I am too mean.


~~~not mean...maybe just stubborn! :?:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


~~~A great day for a great birthday! Have TONS of fun!


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> More or less we are. We have the last minute things to do. Thank you.


~~~Enjoy every moment of the wedding day....it all goes SO fast! Best wishes to the couple! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> *Cmaliza* where is the mystery afghan KAL? Your block looks good.


~~~Yarnspirations.com I think you have until the 15th to sign up. I can share my directions with you if you like....pm me.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


~~~Send her our best wishes for speed in recovery!


----------



## Grandmapaula

purl2diva said:


> Wondering if Valentine's Day is as big deal in other countries as it is here?
> 
> Also would like to hear if anyone has special plans?


Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! No special plans - almost too cold to go out. However, we are going to our village Chocolate Festival this morning - Bob just took over my contribution- I made the Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Bars I brought to the KAP. I'll track down the recipe later for you. My dryer died so I have to take my wet clothes to the laundromat to dry them. Then I'm going to go shopping for GD Abby's 14th birthday on Mon. I'm tired before I start. Love you all - Hugs, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~and y'all stay warm! Happy birthday to DH, too!


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Cmaliza...I downloaded the directions for the mystery afghan, but I don't have all of the yarn needed to make the afghan. I might try to do it with worsted weight as I have plenty of that to use up. I haven't started so if you have solved some of the problems with the pattern, could you PM me the information. Thanks. I am glad that your get together was blessed with good weather and lots of fun. I wish I could have been there, but I did get the opportunity to work for the day so that was my blessing. I also started a new baby sweater. I am testing out the different sizes with different sized needles and stitches casted on. 

Gwen...So glad you and DH have heat again. I could just see you cuddling closely with all of your pets to stay warm.

Puplover...It was so good to see pictures of you and mom and your friend. I am so glad that you could get together with the ladies. It must have felt refreshing to do something fun for the day.

Happy Valentine's day to everyone. May your day be filled with love and so many blessings. Remember, their is plenty of love coming to each of you from around the world today and every day.


----------



## Grannypeg

Norma, happy, happy Birthday - have a great day!


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Normadean. Best wishes for a great wedding. Nice that you can relax before the day.


----------



## Grannypeg

DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. 

Happy Birthday to your husband Ohio Joy. My father told us our marriage wouldn't last and it will be 50 years this year.


----------



## Aran

I'm staying home today & waiting for the arctic blast to hit. Happily, we're not supposed to get much snow, but we're supposed to have the coldest day of the season tomorrow. I still plan on attending Quaker Meeting tomorrow, though. 

I had the chance to have Friday off so I took advantage. I won't like the smaller paycheck,but oh well. I decided that I just needed a day off (even though I haven't worked the previous 2 Fridays, either) because I didn't like the job I would have had to do & because I discovered that one of my co-workers isn't as nice as I thought he was; I'm not going to cry about it, but I did write a poem about it. I decided to get out ahead of the colder temps by doing my shopping yesterday & had the pleasure of being accompanied by my sister & her roommate, both of whom are studying history at Heidelberg University in Tiffin, OH. It was refreshing to be around younger folks are intelligent & articulate & interested in world affairs.

I've been making soup lately & have discovered that I'm pretty good at it. I just realized that I could totally write that recipe so here it is:

TURKEY SAUSAGE VEGETABLE & BARLEY SOUP

1/2 lb of smoked turkey sausage, sliced
4 carrots
4 potatoes
1/2 head of cabbage
1 c barley (I used the fast cooking kind but you could use a slower cooking kind or another type of grain)
1 can of chili ready tomatoes
chicken soup base (it comes in a jar)
the zesty spice mix of your choice 

Rather than use chicken broth, I filled my pot about half full with water & then used add the chicken base to taste. I added the ingredients in order that they're written, but if you used the slower cooking barley, you'd have to add that with the carrots. I tend to improvise more than follow a recipe, so I might make this recipe with a curry mix one day & more traditional chili spices the next. I taste & add spices accordingly, but I really liked this combination so I thought that I'd share it.

I made the granny square slippers (which I posted 2 weeks ago) in 3 different sizes but they don't seem to fit me. I'll try washing the latest incarnation to see if they soften a little. They're really cute, but maybe they're not for me.

My kitchen sink was clogged. I've never messed with any plumbing before, so I didn't know how easy it would be to fix. I didn't even need a wrench to unscrew the trap & the pipe that was actually clogged because they have fittings that just rely on finger power. It was lentils & a piece of carrot from soup I made 2 weeks ago. On the plus side, though, I had to clean out under my sink, and most of the bags that I had accumulated are now at a local thrift store, who was happy to get the bags.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Norma, have a lovely day.


Oh, Norma, Happy Birthday! And many more.


----------



## Patches39

Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is doing, and wanted to check out the recipes for this week, it's the perfect time for the soups, cold here in Phildelphia. I may not be here much but I do check in on Saturday and see how everyone I doing love the summary, thanks for that and thank you Sam for starting up the new week ,such great recipes. 
Please know that while I may not be on here with you my prayers are always with you. You are very special to me. Talk to you all soon. :-D


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> A cat I had many years ago objected to me brushing him. He bit me on the wrist. Because my cat was an indoor cat and his shots were up to date. That was the end of that.


I've been bitten many times (or scratched) by cats-- usually no problem. And I don't report it. However, I got nipped by a stray and that REALLY got into scary. Had a new doctor where I go and since it was urgent, I got put with her. No swelling or anything but she wanted me to get the rabies series (and not the nice ones they have now and mega priced). I knew the cat probably wasn't rabid (I had hurt her trying to get a flea collar off) and she could be caught for observation. I called the state health people and they said NO you do NOT need the rabies unless, during observation, she shows bad signs. What a relief! Cat ended up with one of the shelter workers because she was such a sweet cat, which pleased me.

Dog is worse-- if a dog bites more than twice, it is almost automatic they are put down (at least in Wichita). DGD#2 got bitten by family dog because she tried to take his food and she needed stitches. Not pleasant to tell DD#1 that her dog was on notice! Thankfully he never bit anyone again.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


Happy Birthday Norma & I think it's her daughters wedding too.


----------



## pacer

Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is doing, and wanted to check out the recipes for this week, it's the perfect time for the soups, cold here in Phildelphia. I may not be here much but I do check in on Saturday and see how everyone I doing love the summary, thanks for that and thank you Sam for starting up the new week ,such great recipes.
> Please know that while I may not be on here with you my prayers are always with you. You are very special to me. Talk to you all soon. :-D


You are in our thoughts and prayers as well. Take care and enjoy your week.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from sunny, cold Virginia Beach VA USA. The light dusting of snow we had is gone now, the ground is very wet and a bit icy on the grass. The last day of the week, MUST be domestic, the usual: clean, cook, press my clothes for church tomorrow and the like, I am behind. Nothing new or exciting from here, just the same 'ole, same 'ole. Need another cup of tea...until next time...VA Sharon


Hi, Sharon. I have a feeling today will seem warm after tomorrow morning and Mon. morning. Still talk of snow/rain mix tonight. We'll see. Hope you and your little girl aren't "slip/sliding away" tomorrow morning!
Junek


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone. I hope you're all having a happy Valentines day. I woke up to sunshine this morning but that didn't last long and it's now very grey and showery but not too cold thank goodness. Did a few chores and went out for some shopping but am now having a lovely lazy Saturday afternoon reading the papers and doing a bit of knitting. 
Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam and thanks Margaret for the summary - I really needed that this week.
Norma - Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a great day. I couldn't quite work out if your DDs wedding was today or next Saturday. Whichever, I hope all goes well and everyone has a wonderful time.
PurpleFi, that scarecrow is amazing DGS is going to love it.
Glad to hear you ladies had a good mini KAP and thanks for the photos. It's good to see everyone having such a good time together. Love the LYS!
Busyworkerbee (Heather) - I'm so pleased to see you back with us again. As you say, a hard way to learn not to try and do without medication. 
Julie - thanks for the update from Agnes. I'm sorry her eyesight is giving her so much trouble and hope things will be better for her very soon. 
I know there are others I should have commented on but its slipped my mind again! I know. Caren what was the result of your xray? 
Sending love and hugs to all. Talk soon. xx


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! No special plans - almost too cold to go out. However, we are going to our village Chocolate Festival this morning - Bob just took over my contribution- I made the Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Bars I brought to the KAP. I'll track down the recipe later for you. My dryer died so I have to take my wet clothes to the laundromat to dry them. Then I'm going to go shopping for GD Abby's 14th birthday on Mon. I'm tired before I start. Love you all - Hugs, Paula


Happy birthday on Monday, Abby. 
How is that tiny little GGD? I hope she's home from the hospital and doing well.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn and Southern Gal-- Happy b-day and many more.

busyworkerbee-- no wonder they want you as a housemate-- you're doing the work! how nasty to have cat urine on the clothes!! It never comes out completely.

Purple, those scarecrows are darling.

Aran, the soup sounds very good. Today is a beautiful sunny day, low 50s, but tomorrow the morning low is just a degree or so colder than the forecast high! Might be a good day for soup!

I am so disgusted. The TV guide that comes for the paper said History channel was having a marathon of the Viking series they run. Had not watched it, didn't know about it, but have always been fascinated with Vikings. Was gonna watch all day while doing housework or whatever. Bummer-- it is NOT on and the computer TV guide doesn't even list it! I've also found a bunch of other errors in the guide just for Saturday! Sounds like complaint time.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I'm staying home today & waiting for the arctic blast to hit. Happily, we're not supposed to get much snow, but we're supposed to have the coldest day of the season tomorrow. I still plan on attending Quaker Meeting tomorrow, though.
> 
> I had the chance to have Friday off so I took advantage. I won't like the smaller paycheck,but oh well. I decided that I just needed a day off (even though I haven't worked the previous 2 Fridays, either) because I didn't like the job I would have had to do & because I discovered that one of my co-workers isn't as nice as I thought he was; I'm not going to cry about it, but I did write a poem about it. I decided to get out ahead of the colder temps by doing my shopping yesterday & had the pleasure of being accompanied by my sister & her roommate, both of whom are studying history at Heidelberg University in Tiffin, OH. It was refreshing to be around younger folks are intelligent & articulate & interested in world affairs.
> 
> I've been making soup lately & have discovered that I'm pretty good at it. I just realized that I could totally write that recipe so here it is:
> 
> TURKEY SAUSAGE VEGETABLE & BARLEY SOUP
> 
> 1/2 lb of smoked turkey sausage, sliced
> 4 carrots
> 4 potatoes
> 1/2 head of cabbage
> 1 c barley (I used the fast cooking kind but you could use a slower cooking kind or another type of grain)
> 1 can of chili ready tomatoes
> chicken soup base (it comes in a jar)
> the zesty spice mix of your choice
> 
> Rather than use chicken broth, I filled my pot about half full with water & then used add the chicken base to taste. I added the ingredients in order that they're written, but if you used the slower cooking barley, you'd have to add that with the carrots. I tend to improvise more than follow a recipe, so I might make this recipe with a curry mix one day & more traditional chili spices the next. I taste & add spices accordingly, but I really liked this combination so I thought that I'd share it.
> 
> I made the granny square slippers (which I posted 2 weeks ago) in 3 different sizes but they don't seem to fit me. I'll try washing the latest incarnation to see if they soften a little. They're really cute, but maybe they're not for me.
> 
> My kitchen sink was clogged. I've never messed with any plumbing before, so I didn't know how easy it would be to fix. I didn't even need a wrench to unscrew the trap & the pipe that was actually clogged because they have fittings that just rely on finger power. It was lentils & a piece of carrot from soup I made 2 weeks ago. On the plus side, though, I had to clean out under my sink, and most of the bags that I had accumulated are now at a local thrift store, who was happy to get the bags.


Good to hear from you, Aran. I'm assuming your mother's stove is working since you haven't mentioned it again. She'll surely need it with this arctic blast predicted even as far south as here in VA.
Soup sounds delicious and this is surely the weather for it!
Shame about your co-worker. Sounds like you got rid of your frustrations with poetry!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


I hope that her eye(s) clear up with treatments...so sad not to see progress in her crafting.


----------



## Aran

Do you have your yarn horoscope yet? This is too funny not to share.
http://blog.lionbrand.com/2015/02/10/your-year-in-yarn-2015-horoscopes-for-the-yarn-lover/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Get+your+yarn+horoscope+now%21&utm_content=9+Winning+Patterns+You+Have+to+See%21&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02132015


----------



## vabchnonnie

June - Thanks for the update on the weather, hate to hear of it..perhaps it will be wrong. I know, it's winter, and thank goodness it's February and not November. We do know this too will pass.

Little Girl is doing fine, we cuddle after being outside and then breakfast: scrambled eggs and fresh sausage patty. I stopped here to see what's going on and will get bedroom and office ready to dust and vacuum, along with the hallway. Must try to keep going today, too much to do before another week starts, and then of course it all starts over again.
Will continue next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

in case you don't know what to feed your honey for dessert tonight - I thought this might do the trick. --- sam

Fallen Chocolate Cake
by Alison Roman Bon Appétit March 2013

Makes 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

Cake:

1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into 1" pieces, plus more, room temperature, for pan
3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar, divided, plus more for pan
10 ounces semisweet or bittersweet chocolate (61%-72% cacao), coarsely chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
6 large eggs
2 tablespoons natural unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

Topping:

1 cup chilled heavy cream
1/2 cup mascarpone
3 tablespoons powdered sugar

Special equipment: A 9"-diameter springform pan

Preparation

For cake:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly butter springform pan and dust with sugar, tapping out any excess.

Combine chocolate, oil, and 1/2 cup butter in a large heatproof bowl. Set over a saucepan of simmering water and heat, stirring often, until melted. Remove bowl from saucepan.

Separate 4 eggs, placing whites and yolks in separate medium bowls. Add cocoa powder, vanilla, salt, 1/4 cup sugar, and remaining 2 eggs to bowl with yolks and whisk until mixture is smooth. Gradually whisk yolk mixture into chocolate mixture, blending well.

Using an electric mixer on high speed, beat egg whites until frothy. With mixer running, gradually beat in 1/2 cup sugar; beat until firm peaks form.

Gently fold egg whites into chocolate mixture in 2 additions, folding just until incorporated between additions.

Scrape batter into prepared pan; smooth top and sprinkle with remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.

Bake until top is puffed and starting to crack and cake is pulling away from edge of pan, 35-45 minutes.

Transfer to a wire rack and let cake cool completely in pan (cake will collapse in the center and crack further as it cools).

DO AHEAD: Cake can be made 1 day ahead. Cover in pan and store airtight at room temperature.

For topping:

Using an electric mixer on mediumhigh speed, beat cream, mascarpone, and powdered sugar in a medium bowl until soft peaks form.

Remove sides of springform pan from cake. Mound whipped cream mixture in center of cake.

Nutritional Info: Calories 609 - Carbohydrates 50 g - Fat45 g - Protein8 g - Saturated Fat25 g - Sodium 342 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat3 g - Fiber 3 g - Monounsaturated Fat 15 g - Cholesterol 227 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Fallen-Chocolate-Cake


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. I am going to sit queitly and do some Dreambird feathers shortly :thumbup:


How is that going? Some people seem to be having quite a time with it.


----------



## iamsam

your avatar makes me homesick for seattle - my first apartment had a perfect view of rainier from all windows - I use to sit at my table - drink coffee and stare at him. been there a number of times - what a view from paradise. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sam! I'll try to be better about stopping in.


----------



## jonibee

My Sat. morning is not complete without checking out your post. Love the soup recipes and of course the desserts..Stay warm and healthy...


----------



## Bonnie7591

I've never been bitten by a cat other than in play but was badly bitten by a Doberman when I was 8 months pregnant with my oldest. I got out at a friends place to deliver a wedding gift for her daughter. The friend didn't have a dog but the daughters dog was there. No one was home, I opened the door, shoved the gift in & was returning to the car when the dog got me. I was bitten on the ankle, my back & it really chewed my arm which I was using to protect my face, fortunately I had a heavy sweater so was terribly bruised but only minor cuts. The dog had me pined to the side of the house. The dogs owner heard my screams, she was down the street on her bike, I'm not sure what would have happened had she not come. To this day I don't get out of my vehicle if there is a dog around that I don't know.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been bitten many times (or scratched) by cats-- usually no problem. And I don't report it. However, I got nipped by a stray and that REALLY got into scary. Had a new doctor where I go and since it was urgent, I got put with her. No swelling or anything but she wanted me to get the rabies series (and not the nice ones they have now and mega priced). I knew the cat probably wasn't rabid (I had hurt her trying to get a flea collar off) and she could be caught for observation. I called the state health people and they said NO you do NOT need the rabies unless, during observation, she shows bad signs. What a relief! Cat ended up with one of the shelter workers because she was such a sweet cat, which pleased me.
> 
> Dog is worse-- if a dog bites more than twice, it is almost automatic they are put down (at least in Wichita). DGD#2 got bitten by family dog because she tried to take his food and she needed stitches. Not pleasant to tell DD#1 that her dog was on notice! Thankfully he never bit anyone again.


----------



## iamsam

and I will join Julie in wishing you a happy birthday and many more - have a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well tell your DH Happy Birthday! Wow....53 years of wedded bliss is fabulous!


jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that temperature sounds wonderful. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam for another great start. Boy, you really are having cold weather, which I know you do not like. Stay warm. We are at the other end of the scale... 36c tomorrow and I believe Darrowil is having 41c.
> 
> Happy Valentines day to all.
> 
> Now to catch up...........


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, thanks for the up date on Agnes, I hope they can get her vision fixed soon. I can't imagine much worse than not being able to see, so limits what you can do.
Ohio Joy, happy birthday to your DH, stay safe in the nasty weather.
I know I was going to make a couple of other comments but seems my mine is going.
We are getting quite a storm, supposed to get about 8 inches by the time it's done& the wind is howling so should be some big drifts. DH is happy, he's been whining cause he can't skidoo.
I'm glad we only have to go to town for the funeral this afternoon. The Catholic church is large but there is so much family they will take 1/2, Ron is one of 8 & his wife is one of 9 & then all their kids & GKs & cousins. I went to school with Rons youngest sister, I stayed at her house when I was about 15, didn't realize until then there were so many in the family. I commented to her mom about the family photo, I almost sea led my tongue at her response, she said," every time Swede( her husbands nickname) threw his pants across the foot of the bed, I was knocked up" 
I came to know her better when I was older & found she had a crazy sense of humor & was a wonderful person as are all the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Near the bottom, it should say I almost swallowed my tongue, not sure what auto correct is doing


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for the up date on Agnes, I hope they can get her vision fixed soon. I can't imagine much worse than not being able to see, so limits what you can do.
> Ohio Joy, happy birthday to your DH, stay safe in the nasty weather.
> I know I was going to make a couple of other comments but seems my mine is going.
> We are getting quite a storm, supposed to get about 8 inches by the time it's done& the wind is howling so should be some big drifts. DH is happy, he's been whining cause he can't skidoo.
> I'm glad we only have to go to town for the funeral this afternoon. The Catholic church is large but there is so much family they will take 1/2, Ron is one of 8 & his wife is one of 9 & then all their kids & GKs & cousins. I went to school with Rons youngest sister, I stayed at her house when I was about 15, didn't realize until then there were so many in the family. I commented to her mom about the family photo, I almost sea led my tongue at her response, she said," every time Swede( her husbands nickname) threw his pants across the foot of the bed, I was knocked up"
> I came to know her better when I was older & found she had a crazy sense of humor & was a wonderful person as are all the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear; sorry about the dryer. What a chore to have to take the wet clothes to the laundrymat in such miserable weather. Enjoy the Chocolate Festival. Can't wait to get your recipe! Be safe going out and about.


Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! No special plans - almost too cold to go out. However, we are going to our village Chocolate Festival this morning - Bob just took over my contribution- I made the Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Bars I brought to the KAP. I'll track down the recipe later for you. My dryer died so I have to take my wet clothes to the laundromat to dry them. Then I'm going to go shopping for GD Abby's 14th birthday on Mon. I'm tired before I start. Love you all - Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam

I'm so glad you got the help you needed - hopefully moving into the new house and having a room with a lot of space for you will help. personally - I would be spending a lot of time in the pool once it warms up. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.
> 
> Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer. Resulting in major arguement with DM and DSF and trip to watch house. Spent next couple of days recovering from the stress, got back onto meds, spent next few days getting head into right place, hit ED Monday to get mental health assist, got some good advice about what to do and a small amount of meds (so I didn't use too many of DSF's supply of exactly same med). Went to court the next morning only to have temporary protective order against me. Going to see legal aid to find out what the legal implications are to me and whether it is practical to fight. DSF has also turned down his attitude towards me, think he realised I can be pushed too far and will push back.
> 
> Now head is finally starting to get back to where it should be. Hard way to find out just how bad my depression really is without meds.
> 
> Busy also packing up and cleaning 2 houses. DS has moved to island where she has 2 shops, along with the eldest 2 daughters and the youngest daughter and 1 boyfriend of no2 girl. We will be moving into the mainland house with her son, and the other 2 girls. But, none of them seem to be doing much work. I have been washing large loads of filthy laundry everyday and am only half way through what had piled up in the laundry. Also, tackling a huge pile of dirty dishes that have grown in the kitchen. Have done 3 loads in dishwasher so far and more to be done. Not sure how I will deal with some of the pans that still need to be done. Have had to throw out a few clothes with mold and a few dishes with mold as well. So not happy, while I am not tidy, this is worse than I have ever achieved. Laundry is really bad as they had cats galore for a while and cat urine in everywhere in laundry. Also, DS is not able to get back from island much. So, will also be packing up, with assistance, 2 bedrooms for shipment to island. Not sure where they will put everything over there as it is fully furnished already. Think DS will be selling some furniture. glad the removalists will be dealing with her bed, it is king size 4 poster with top rails and a very heavy head board. Usually take 4 men to move. Absolutely georgeous with a thick memory foam mattress.
> 
> Watching news and seeing how bad some parts of US are getting with the cold, sort of makes me glad we don't have to deal with that. Mind you, at the moment we are dealing with heat, and further north are drowning with rain causing flooding. Having a few upper level troughs bringing light rain on a regular basis is making it a little annoying to get the current loads dry.
> 
> Mind you, also had not realised how much craft gear had been added to the craft room. Over at the other house, the craft room is too small for anything other than storage. That said, my bedroom will be big enough for a sitting area where I will be able to do my craft as well as a spacious rear patio and a bali hut beside a pool and a small meditation area with it's own little pond with god fish and hopefully no toads.


----------



## Nanie

Thanks, made me hungry!


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the update Julie - sending her tons of healing energy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> Wondering if Valentine's Day is as big deal in other countries as it is here?
> 
> Also would like to hear if anyone has special plans?


We went out for breakfast. M is working afternoon shift today and tomorrow. And the way it is snowing, I may not leave the house anymore today! Visibility is almost zero.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to dh - 73 is a good age. wishing him a great day tomorrow and many more years of birthdays. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma(edern) has her birthday today!
> 
> Many Happy Returns,
> 
> and may it be the best day ever!


Happy Birthday Norma!


----------



## iamsam

I meant to ask heather - why are you doing all the laundry and dishes - is there no one there to help? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Heather (Busyworkerbee)* glad to hear from you, and that you have an explanation for what happened. The laundry/scullery situation sounds pretty awful- good luck all round, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is doing, and wanted to check out the recipes for this week, it's the perfect time for the soups, cold here in Phildelphia. I may not be here much but I do check in on Saturday and see how everyone I doing love the summary, thanks for that and thank you Sam for starting up the new week ,such great recipes.
> Please know that while I may not be on here with you my prayers are always with you. You are very special to me. Talk to you all soon. :-D


Great to see you back, Patches, even if only briefly!


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the recipe aran - sounds good. brave you for going out tomorrow - I am going to stay in and cuddle hickory - she is always nice and warm. --- sam



Aran said:


> TURKEY SAUSAGE VEGETABLE & BARLEY SOUP


----------



## iamsam

hey patches - so good to see you - what have you been up to? --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is doing, and wanted to check out the recipes for this week, it's the perfect time for the soups, cold here in Phildelphia. I may not be here much but I do check in on Saturday and see how everyone I doing love the summary, thanks for that and thank you Sam for starting up the new week ,such great recipes.
> Please know that while I may not be on here with you my prayers are always with you. You are very special to me. Talk to you all soon. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Cow, 15 pages already. Well, I need to go back and finish last week and then get started on this weeks, but it will have to wait until later. 
Happy Valentines by the way. It'd be my dads birthday and we are having my uncles memorial today at the Moose Lodge. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend, everyone in the path of the storm is battening down the hatches and staying warm and not losing power.


----------



## iamsam

jonibee - so good to see you - hope to see more of you this week if possible. --- sam



jonibee said:


> My Sat. morning is not complete without checking out your post. Love the soup recipes and of course the desserts..Stay warm and healthy...


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.
> 
> Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer. Resulting in major arguement with DM and DSF and trip to watch house. Spent next couple of days recovering from the stress, got back onto meds, spent next few days getting head into right place, hit ED Monday to get mental health assist, got some good advice about what to do and a small amount of meds (so I didn't use too many of DSF's supply of exactly same med). Went to court the next morning only to have temporary protective order against me. Going to see legal aid to find out what the legal implications are to me and whether it is practical to fight. DSF has also turned down his attitude towards me, think he realised I can be pushed too far and will push back.
> 
> Now head is finally starting to get back to where it should be. Hard way to find out just how bad my depression really is without meds.
> 
> Busy also packing up and cleaning 2 houses. DS has moved to island where she has 2 shops, along with the eldest 2 daughters and the youngest daughter and 1 boyfriend of no2 girl. We will be moving into the mainland house with her son, and the other 2 girls. But, none of them seem to be doing much work. I have been washing large loads of filthy laundry everyday and am only half way through what had piled up in the laundry. Also, tackling a huge pile of dirty dishes that have grown in the kitchen. Have done 3 loads in dishwasher so far and more to be done. Not sure how I will deal with some of the pans that still need to be done. Have had to throw out a few clothes with mold and a few dishes with mold as well. So not happy, while I am not tidy, this is worse than I have ever achieved. Laundry is really bad as they had cats galore for a while and cat urine in everywhere in laundry. Also, DS is not able to get back from island much. So, will also be packing up, with assistance, 2 bedrooms for shipment to island. Not sure where they will put everything over there as it is fully furnished already. Think DS will be selling some furniture. glad the removalists will be dealing with her bed, it is king size 4 poster with top rails and a very heavy head board. Usually take 4 men to move. Absolutely georgeous with a thick memory foam mattress.
> 
> Watching news and seeing how bad some parts of US are getting with the cold, sort of makes me glad we don't have to deal with that. Mind you, at the moment we are dealing with heat, and further north are drowning with rain causing flooding. Having a few upper level troughs bringing light rain on a regular basis is making it a little annoying to get the current loads dry.
> 
> Mind you, also had not realised how much craft gear had been added to the craft room. Over at the other house, the craft room is too small for anything other than storage. That said, my bedroom will be big enough for a sitting area where I will be able to do my craft as well as a spacious rear patio and a bali hut beside a pool and a small meditation area with it's own little pond with god fish and hopefully no toads.


Heather, I am so glad to hear from you! It sounds like you are on the right track again. So sorry that no one seems to have done anything for housekeeping while you have been taking care of yourself. I wish you could find a way to move out on your own soon. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you're all having a happy Valentines day. I woke up to sunshine this morning but that didn't last long and it's now very grey and showery but not too cold thank goodness. Did a few chores and went out for some shopping but am now having a lovely lazy Saturday afternoon reading the papers and doing a bit of knitting.
> Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam and thanks Margaret for the summary - I really needed that this week.
> Norma - Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a great day. I couldn't quite work out if your DDs wedding was today or next Saturday. Whichever, I hope all goes well and everyone has a wonderful time.
> PurpleFi, that scarecrow is amazing DGS is going to love it.
> Glad to hear you ladies had a good mini KAP and thanks for the photos. It's good to see everyone having such a good time together. Love the LYS!
> Busyworkerbee (Heather) - I'm so pleased to see you back with us again. As you say, a hard way to learn not to try and do without medication.
> Julie - thanks for the update from Agnes. I'm sorry her eyesight is giving her so much trouble and hope things will be better for her very soon.
> I know there are others I should have commented on but its slipped my mind again! I know. Caren what was the result of your xray?
> Sending love and hugs to all. Talk soon. xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Sounds a wonderful day- the yarn being discussed looks stunning. Did anyone buy it?


Yes i did well post a picture later


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for the up date on Agnes, I hope they can get her vision fixed soon. I can't imagine much worse than not being able to see, so limits what you can do.
> Ohio Joy, happy birthday to your DH, stay safe in the nasty weather.
> I know I was going to make a couple of other comments but seems my mine is going.
> We are getting quite a storm, supposed to get about 8 inches by the time it's done& the wind is howling so should be some big drifts. DH is happy, he's been whining cause he can't skidoo.
> I'm glad we only have to go to town for the funeral this afternoon. The Catholic church is large but there is so much family they will take 1/2, Ron is one of 8 & his wife is one of 9 & then all their kids & GKs & cousins. I went to school with Rons youngest sister, I stayed at her house when I was about 15, didn't realize until then there were so many in the family. I commented to her mom about the family photo, I almost sea led my tongue at her response, she said," every time Swede( her husbands nickname) threw his pants across the foot of the bed, I was knocked up"
> I came to know her better when I was older & found she had a crazy sense of humor & was a wonderful person as are all the family.


Apparently there is not much more the doctors can do- it is a matter of time, and the eye healing itself.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks for the update Julie - sending her tons of healing energy. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I meant to ask heather - why are you doing all the laundry and dishes - is there no one there to help? --- sam


possibly it is a case of WON'T help!?


----------



## iamsam

around ten o'clock Heidi, gary and bailee left for Sandusky, ohio - bailee had a gymnastics meet. I was really worried for them as it was blowing and snowing. right after they left it really got bad - I couldn't see the cars on the road which is maybe thirty feet away. it was total whiteout. alexis had also gone into town which had me really worried.

called Heidi to ask her to remind alexis to be careful and she said I am here at walmart with alexis - they make it about four miles and decided they were not going to drive in that mess for almost three hours so they turned around and came home. I felt a lot better. 

but can you believe - it is still windy but the sun is out - lots of clouds but there are tiny bits of blue showing here and there. what a change in the weather. I am still glad they turned around - the storm was moving east so they would have been in it the whole way.

the temperature is starting to fall and the windchill temps are to be many degrees below freezing. at least it is warm in the house.

something funny - I asked Heidi since she was already at wally world if she would pick me up some vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup - my sweet tooth has been acting up lately. lol

past noon and I haven't had my shower yet - think I will stop here and crawl in the shower - lots of hot water to warm me up. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Railyn and Southern Gal-- Happy b-day and many more.
> 
> busyworkerbee-- no wonder they want you as a housemate-- you're doing the work! how nasty to have cat urine on the clothes!! It never comes out completely.
> 
> Purple, those scarecrows are darling.
> 
> Aran, the soup sounds very good. Today is a beautiful sunny day, low 50s, but tomorrow the morning low is just a degree or so colder than the forecast high! Might be a good day for soup!
> 
> I am so disgusted. The TV guide that comes for the paper said History channel was having a marathon of the Viking series they run. Had not watched it, didn't know about it, but have always been fascinated with Vikings. Was gonna watch all day while doing housework or whatever. Bummer-- it is NOT on and the computer TV guide doesn't even list it! I've also found a bunch of other errors in the guide just for Saturday! Sounds like complaint time.


I know the reruns were on last night. The new season starts tomorrow night. DH and I really enjoy it, if you have the on demand try that


----------



## iamsam

then I have an idea if it was me I would do my laundry and let theirs lay for them to do - or they would wear dirty clothes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> possibly it is a case of WON'T help!?


----------



## London Girl

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> We had lunch at a very cute tea shop. Couldn't order a cup of tea....only by the pot. Many yummy choices: Pacific Mint, Pear-Pomegranate, Caramel....something...ask Kathy - she liked it, and Ginger-peach. Sandwiches were stuffed with great veggies, soups were refreshing, and salad was just plain yummy! Strawberries in February! What a treat!
> 
> The best treat was spending some time together. Love this group...but that goes for the whole of the KTP! Again...thanks, Tami, for stepping up for this year's KAP.....I really treasure the friends and wonderful ladies & gents I have met through this group. Glad for another opportunity to spend face-time! & Needle time together. "All y'all" are making my retirement years so much richer! Don't always get through each week (I only got to pg 38 last week....don't think I can catch up - SO THANKS to Margaret & Kate for the summaries!).
> 
> Everyone....have a hearty, tender, and loving day tomorrow....love to All! Remember to tell those you can that you love them. A few words really make a day wonderful.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


Lovely to see all you girls again and in a yarn shop, who'd a thought it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> then I have an idea if it was me I would do my laundry and let theirs lay for them to do - or they would wear dirty clothes. --- sam


I guess Heather needs to stand her ground on that one.


----------



## angelam

London Girl said:


> Lovely to see all you girls again and in a yarn shop, who'd a thought it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


Good to see you Londy. How are you? Hope to meet up with you again before too long. Love & hugs. xx


----------



## gagesmom

Just past 12:30pm and we have been used and out and done the groceries. It was snowing pretty hard last night and when we woke up had about 4 or 5 inche's of the white stuff.


&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;&#128149;&#128150;&#128158;&#128152;
Happy valentines to every one of you

&#127874;happy birthday to Norma and ohjoys dh
Scarecrow was just to cute
Being a Taurus my yarn horoscope was accurate and funny
Looks like fun was had by all at mini kp&#128512;


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


Julie, thank you for letting us know Agnes's progress. She is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Valentine's day is not such a big deal in our family. DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December. Wow! My mom was afraid it wouldn't last!!
> 
> We are to get about another 3'' of snow today and record low HIGH temps tomorrow--probably about 2* for the hight and -7 to -9 degrees for the lows with wind chills of about -35 to -40 degrees. We were planning on dinner out tomorrow but that may not happen with these temps.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tell your DH Happy Birthday from me, please! We are looking at the same thing. Visibility is still almost zero. Yuck.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! No special plans - almost too cold to go out. However, we are going to our village Chocolate Festival this morning - Bob just took over my contribution- I made the Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Bars I brought to the KAP. I'll track down the recipe later for you. My dryer died so I have to take my wet clothes to the laundromat to dry them. Then I'm going to go shopping for GD Abby's 14th birthday on Mon. I'm tired before I start. Love you all - Hugs, Paula


What a bad time of year for the dryer to go! Hope it is inexpensively fixed, or you get a new one soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessings.
> 
> Cmaliza...I downloaded the directions for the mystery afghan, but I don't have all of the yarn needed to make the afghan. I might try to do it with worsted weight as I have plenty of that to use up. I haven't started so if you have solved some of the problems with the pattern, could you PM me the information. Thanks. I am glad that your get together was blessed with good weather and lots of fun. I wish I could have been there, but I did get the opportunity to work for the day so that was my blessing. I also started a new baby sweater. I am testing out the different sizes with different sized needles and stitches casted on.
> 
> Gwen...So glad you and DH have heat again. I could just see you cuddling closely with all of your pets to stay warm.
> 
> Puplover...It was so good to see pictures of you and mom and your friend. I am so glad that you could get together with the ladies. It must have felt refreshing to do something fun for the day.
> 
> Happy Valentine's day to everyone. May your day be filled with love and so many blessings. Remember, their is plenty of love coming to each of you from around the world today and every day.


Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southerngal from me also!


----------



## London Girl

angelam said:


> Good to see you Londy. How are you? Hope to meet up with you again before too long. Love & hugs. xx


Hi Angela, lovely to see you too, don't we both wish we'd been at that mini KAP?!!! All good here thanks but looking forward to Spring!!! Hope all is well with your dear! xxx


----------



## tami_ohio

London Girl said:


> Lovely to see all you girls again and in a yarn shop, who'd a thought it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


Hi Londy!


----------



## gagesmom

2 days headache free &#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, thank you for letting us know Agnes's progress. She is in my prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


long may it last!


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never been bitten by a cat other than in play but was badly bitten by a Doberman when I was 8 months pregnant with my oldest. I got out at a friends place to deliver a wedding gift for her daughter. The friend didn't have a dog but the daughters dog was there. No one was home, I opened the door, shoved the gift in & was returning to the car when the dog got me. I was bitten on the ankle, my back & it really chewed my arm which I was using to protect my face, fortunately I had a heavy sweater so was terribly bruised but only minor cuts. The dog had me pined to the side of the house. The dogs owner heard my screams, she was down the street on her bike, I'm not sure what would have happened had she not come. To this day I don't get out of my vehicle if there is a dog around that I don't know.


That's so scary. It sounds like the dog should not have been loose to begin with!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


That's great, hope it continues. Xxxx


----------



## budasha

Hi all, just jumping in to say Hello. Haven't gotten through last week's TP yet, will try to finish up today. Thanks for the recipes, Sam, particularly like the soups. This is definitely soup weather. Woke up this a.m. to let the dog out and she was almost lost in the snow. Didn't expect more snow overnight. Now it's still snowing and blowing. Not a nice day to be out and about. I think I'll just hunker down and knit on my cowl for the day.

Darowil, thanks for the summary. Best wishes to all of you who are suffering and condolences to those who have lost relatives and friends. Sorry that I haven't responded to each of you.

Sorlenna, I recall you saying something about mice. My SIL's brother mentioned that a boy had walked to school and when he got there, he took his shoe off. He was surprised to find there was a dead mouse in his shoe. The teacher said to him, didn't you notice it while you were walking to school and he said, yes, but I thought it was just my sock bunched up.

Nicho, so sorry about your fur baby. Always a difficult decision.

Julie, I'm glad that you are settling in. If you're anything like me, it will be months before everything is unpacked.

Just going to mark my spot (page 2) and be back later.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


That's great. I hope it continues!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


I am so glad to hear that! May it continue!


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


I am glad about that I will keep my fingers crossed that it continues 
Sonja


----------



## EJS

Hi all. Jumping in here at page 17. 
I have not been much in the mood for reading, spending most of my computer time playing mindless games. I do see, however. that Gagesmom is back after a long hiatus. Hi Mel.
I had to have an angiogram done a couple weeks ago. They found 60% blockage in the right side carotid artery. I am on meds and they will do an ultrasound in 6 months to see how things are looking. I am only 53 so a bit surprised at it being at this point already. I have post op appointment on Tuesday so will get into a water aerobics class after that. 
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Hi all, just jumping in to say Hello. Haven't gotten through last week's TP yet, will try to finish up today. Thanks for the recipes, Sam, particularly like the soups. This is definitely soup weather. Woke up this a.m. to let the dog out and she was almost lost in the snow. Didn't expect more snow overnight. Now it's still snowing and blowing. Not a nice day to be out and about. I think I'll just hunker down and knit on my cowl for the day.
> 
> Darowil, thanks for the summary. Best wishes to all of you who are suffering and condolences to those who have lost relatives and friends. Sorry that I haven't responded to each of you.
> 
> Sorlenna, I recall you saying something about mice. My SIL's brother mentioned that a boy had walked to school and when he got there, he took his shoe off. He was surprised to find there was a dead mouse in his shoe. The teacher said to him, didn't you notice it while you were walking to school and he said, yes, but I thought it was just my sock bunched up.
> 
> Nicho, so sorry about your fur baby. Always a difficult decision.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad that you are settling in. If you're anything like me, it will be months before everything is unpacked.
> 
> Just going to mark my spot (page 2) and be back later.


I am afraid it may well be! I so need to work on getting the kitchen things back to normal! then I can think of cloth and yarn stashes!


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


 :-D


----------



## London Girl

tami_ohio said:


> Hi Londy!


Hi Tami, love that beautiful baby in your avatar, is it your granddaughter? How are you keeping? All good here and so glad we haven't got your weather over here - yet!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


I think that's because I now have them!!! Happy for you though!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free &#55357;&#56397;


hooray!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Margaret and Kate, thanks for the summary and pix list-- I really appreciate that you do this. Often there is something I want to find and can't remember who said it or what the pix was so your list makes it so much easier to find.


----------



## pacer

London Girl said:


> Hi Angela, lovely to see you too, don't we both wish we'd been at that mini KAP?!!! All good here thanks but looking forward to Spring!!! Hope all is well with your dear! xxx


Many of us are looking forward to spring as well. It hasn't snowed much this weekend, but the wind and cold air are not so nice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just got back from the memorial service for my ass't living friend who passed a couple weeks ago. It was really nice-- friend of the daughter did the service and we told memories of the deceased. Then had pizza and fried chicken with cupcakes. They also had soda/pop and some lovely water with sliced lemons and oranges in it. Her DGS was there from Ariz (one of my students) so I loved getting to see him. 

Wind has come up, gonna chill down fast, I think. Need to get cat in garage as it will be 15 tonight, I think.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma...I am glad you were able to visit with your former student. The cat will do much better in the garage tonight instead of outside. It is so cold out and as the sun goes down it will no doubt be much colder. We are expecting -10 degrees F tonight without the windchill. I don't know how our friends in Canada do it with all the cold air. Pumping gas was not enjoyable today.

Matthew and DH went out earlier this morning to get me some new teas for Valentine's day. They picked out: Morning sun, Lady in Red, Raspberry Splash, Candy Green Apple and Bing Cherry. So far I have tried Morning Sun. It has quite a pretty mixture of flowers in it.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you London girl - maybe you and Josephine could come to this year's kap again. --- sam



London Girl said:


> Lovely to see all you girls again and in a yarn shop, who'd a thought it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## tami_ohio

London Girl said:


> Hi Tami, love that beautiful baby in your avatar, is it your granddaughter? How are you keeping? All good here and so glad we haven't got your weather over here - yet!!!xxx


Yes that is little Arriana. I should post a new one. She is now a year old! That one was taken before Christmas. So she was about 11 months then. We are fine, just cold! Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio

London Girl said:


> I think that's because I now have them!!! Happy for you though!!!


I just waved my magic wand to rid everyone of headaches!


----------



## iamsam

here is a "feel good" for you today. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> here is a "feel good" for you today. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one Sam. I took the s out of the http


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> here is a "feel good" for you today. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this one a while ago and was just amazed at his talent. Thanks for sharing it with everyone here. I hope everyone is safely home by now. Don't try going to Heidi's in your boxers today!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Mel, So glad the headache is gone. Life is so much better out of that pain.

EJS, What a shock to find out about the blockage. I know it can be reversed with diet. Check out Dr. Esselstyn. He has helped so many people reverse their heart problems. So glad you were checked out and they found it before you suffered more problems. :thumbup: Yes, that truly is young, so best found now. 

London Girl, Hope you get rid of your headaches soon. Think all these changes in the weather run havoc on our heads.

Snowing hard here again. Just cant't deal with these cold temperatures when the wind is blowing. If there's no wind I'm a lot better out in it. If I had my way I would just stay home the whole time, but somehow I had to be going out lately. Once I'm out I'm ok. One of DH's students was in a 4 car pile-up on the highway. Thank goodness he was ok and the student he had picked up at the airport who was coming in for auditions was ok. He even made his audition by getting a taxi to come get him as it took hours for the police to sort things out and the driver had to stay there. It was at a terrible place where one could go right over and down the hill into 4 lanes of traffic. No guard rail there or anything and I had just told DH how dangerous that spot was a few nights ago. Just so glad everyone was ok. People driving too fast for the weather and going into a skid and then people behind trying to brake and going into a skid. Braking on these roads is definitely not good. All's well that ends well and cars can be repaired.

DH and I went out for Valentine's Day to a chain fish restaurant (BFG) and it is a little upscale from the one whose initials are RL. We thought we would celebrate Valentine's early as it would be too busy on the actual day. We ordered our meal and when it came we thought, Oh they brought us the smaller portion, but no, it was the big portion. :shock: :shock: :shock: Sure was different from last time we were there. Guess they are cutting corners but not the price. The food was delicious, so enjoyed it and had a lovely time.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.

I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.

We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.

I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, so glad your headaches have gone.
EJS, healing energy sent your way.
Happy Valentines.
My DGD Fae, had her class play this week. She had a part in the play and also was responsible for costume designs. So proud of her.
Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> here is a "feel good" for you today. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing. My goodness, he is inspiring. If he can do that then I can do what I need to. You have to love him and the strength that comes from within. A smile on his face and love for others. Wow. Love it. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, so glad your headaches have gone.
> EJS, healing energy sent your way.
> Happy Valentines.
> My DGD Fae, had her class play this week. She had a part in the play and also was responsible for costume designs. So proud of her.
> Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.


Sorry you still don't feel well . Doesn't sound very good . Best to get it checked out if you are still feeling unwell by tuesday
Did you get to see your DGD s play?


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.
> 
> I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.
> 
> We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.
> 
> I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


I am glad you are feeling better now. My sympathy for the loss of your friend and neighbor.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, so glad your headaches have gone.
> EJS, healing energy sent your way.
> Happy Valentines.
> My DGD Fae, had her class play this week. She had a part in the play and also was responsible for costume designs. So proud of her.
> Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.


Hope you are better soon. Perhaps if your glands are hurting like that you should go to the ER? It might be a reaction to your UTI meds. Or something else. I don't know if I would leave it go that long. Tuesday is a long way away. Please take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Happy Valentines Day! to one and all.


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> then I have an idea if it was me I would do my laundry and let theirs lay for them to do - or they would wear dirty clothes. --- sam


My thoughts exactly. Each time you help them, they only do less it seems. Time for them to buck up and care for their own clothes. I learned to help with the laundry when I was 7-8 years old..had an old Maytag ringer washer which had to have water carried up from the well (no running water on our farm) , heated on the stove and used for the wash. I quickly, as did my older sister, learned how to hang clothes to dry on the line, winter or summer. I am sure you already know this, and leaving the clothes to lie around is offensive, but perhaps could help with a lesson to be learned.


----------



## flyty1n

Sassafras 123 wrote, "Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.
Sounds like you have an overwhelming systemic infection since your glands under arms and groin hurt..this is a very bad sign and demands immediate attention. Please, go to the doctor now, the ER if possible. Don't wait for Tuesday.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam this cake sounds perfect for the chocolate lover &#128561;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Railyn

Happy Birthday Normadaern


May you both have a very special day and celebrate in style. No excuse for anybody forgetting your birthdays. :thumbup: 

Happy Valentine's Day to both of you too.


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here at page 17.
> I have not been much in the mood for reading, spending most of my computer time playing mindless games. I do see, however. that Gagesmom is back after a long hiatus. Hi Mel.
> I had to have an angiogram done a couple weeks ago. They found 60% blockage in the right side carotid artery. I am on meds and they will do an ultrasound in 6 months to see how things are looking. I am only 53 so a bit surprised at it being at this point already. I have post op appointment on Tuesday so will get into a water aerobics class after that.
> Evelyn


I sure hope the meds work. Please keep us updated. Ill have you in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> here is a "feel good" for you today. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely amazing. Such determination.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee/Heather, Glad to hear from you and to know you have gotten help. We do care about you. That housework sounds absolutely awful. Must feel so good to have some done but Yuck. Hope the legal things get cleared up. Am I understanding that you are going to live with your sister? The craft room sounds great with the patio, pool, etc. Oh my goodness, that sounds like paradise, but not that mess. I've PM'd you as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas G-ma, Glad the memorial service was special for your friend. Memories are so wonderful when someone has lived a good life. Nice to see your former student and her DGS.

Sassafrass, Several of our members have said to go to ER or to the doctor. I've PM'd you their information and hope you see it. We want you feeling well again. Healing wishes coming your way. That is something to be proud of with your DGD being in a play and also in charge of costumes. Quite a lot of responsibility.

Kathleendoris, That is lovely that you will still meet and find a way to honor her life and remember her. Sorry you were so sick and that is no fun being without balance. Thank goodness you are feeling better now.

Pacer, What a fabulous assortment of teas they got you.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I could come over for a cuppa'.

Bonnie, A terrible experience with that dog for sure. People always think their dog would never do that and let them run off leash, but instinct is something that we don't totally understand and a shame you had to suffer because the owner thought their dog not capable of such behavior. What happened to the dog?? I would be afraid to have that dog around children for sure as it might have killed you. Thank goodness for that heavy sweater.

Sam, Thank goodness your family turned around in that weather and came home. Sounds really dangerous out there anti is here too. Staying off the roads if at all possible is the best thing. I know it sure made your life a lot less stressful when they got home. I'm sure that hot water felt really great to warm those bones.

Thinking of Agnes and hoping here eye clears up soon. Healing wishes coming her way and thank you Julie for letting us know.

OH Joy, We are getting the same weather, so I guess the same front, just the miles between us. Stay safe and if possible, stay off the roads. Big Hugs to warm you. Happy Birthday to DH!!

Grandmapaula, Too bad about the dryer. Seems like so many things are breaking down in winter. :thumbdown: Hope you got back before the roads were too bad. Remind us on Monday about your DGD's BD so we can all send her wishes. Just in case, Happy Birthday from Upstate NY.

No sure but think our Southern Gal has her birthday in August.

Hi Patches. I'm waving. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Poledra, Hope everyone is able to have some wonderful memories at your uncle's memorial service. Hard to say good-bye for sure. Big Hugs.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.
> 
> I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.
> 
> We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.
> 
> I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


My condolences on the loss of your neighbor and friend.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> good to see you London girl - maybe you and Josephine could come to this year's kap again. --- sam


We'd love to but Londy has to go and visit her son in NZ and lm not alloed out on my own :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> Do you have your yarn horoscope yet? This is too funny not to share.
> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2015/02/10/your-year-in-yarn-2015-horoscopes-for-the-yarn-lover/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Get+your+yarn+horoscope+now%21&utm_content=9+Winning+Patterns+You+Have+to+See%21&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02132015


Thanks Aran. Think I'd better get in some shape for running. Here's mine:
Although your naturally diplomatic nature delights in conflict resolution, you are in danger of becoming embroiled in an ongoing fight over which version of slip, slip, knit most perfectly mirrors knit two together. When sides are drawn, either bear yourself in battle that all may fear you; or say youre stepping outside to check on the refreshments and dont stop running until youre so far from the guild meeting that nobody will ever hear from you again.

Is that a sweater you knit? Love the color on you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jonibee said:


> My Sat. morning is not complete without checking out your post. Love the soup recipes and of course the desserts..Stay warm and healthy...


You too.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> A cat I had many years ago objected to me brushing him. He bit me on the wrist. Although it didn't break the skin, it was on the tendon and I got a severe case of tendinitis. That was about 8 at night. By the next morning, I was at the ER because my arm was swollen and felt like a piece of wood. I was in the hospital for 5 days getting intravenous antibiotics. Of course, the hospital had to report it to the health dept. Because my cat was an indoor cat and his shots were up to date. That was the end of that.
> It was a very scary situation. I couldn't even feed myself because the right arm had tendinitis and there was an intravenous needle in the other hand!!
> Junek


Oh my goodness June. What an awful ordeal. Did you keep brushing the cat? I wouldn't have.


----------



## pacer

I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


----------



## Railyn

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn


----------



## Grannypeg

Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.

Sassafras - that is not good - please get checked out and don't leave it until next Tuesday.


----------



## Grannypeg

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


What a magnificent job. He is very artistic.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Matthew's drawing just gets better and better! And I see what you mean about the difference in the measurements. I love the baby sweaters!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> My last cat was a biter. She would jump up on the arm of my chair and bite my hand "just cause". She was a rescue cat and I can see why someone put her up for adoption. She was a beautiful cat and did calm down but was never loving. That being said, I have had lots of cat bites and never gave it much thought. I have never been sick from a cat bite either. Think I am too mean.


Railyn, I see your BD is today too. Hope you have a wonderful birthday. I think I wished you one already, but just in case.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Matthew's drawing just gets better and better! And I see what you mean about the difference in the measurements. I love the baby sweaters!


Thanks. I am making another gray sweater with yarn gifted to me. I am thinking I might knit in a penguin or two on it just for fun.

The measurement distance was quite significant. Good thing I didn't borrow his ruler to measure my knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chilled-strawberry-soup/ - this might be a good thing to cool off with on such a hot day.


Sounds good. I could substitute yogurt for the cream.


----------



## pacer

Grannypeg said:


> What a magnificent job. He is very artistic.


Thanks! I will pass on the compliment to him.


----------



## Grannypeg

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, I see your BD is today too. Hope you have a wonderful birthday. I think I wished you one already, but just in case.


Happy Birthday Railyn - wishing you a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am making another gray sweater with yarn gifted to me. I am thinking I might knit in a penguin or two on it just for fun.
> 
> The measurement distance was quite significant. Good thing I didn't borrow his ruler to measure my knitting.


The penguin would be fun! And, yes, it is a good thing you didn't use that ruler.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Mathew your drawing is brilliant . The cat looks just like the one in the picture can even see the markings on the head . Really beautiful you are very talented

Pacer love your jumpers they were not what I was expecting when you described them as scrap ball sweaters . Really like all the colours you are using 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I don't know how our friends in Canada do it with all the cold air. Pumping gas was not enjoyable today.
> 
> Morning sun, Lady in Red, Raspberry Splash, Candy Green Apple and Bing Cherry. So far I have tried Morning Sun. It has quite a pretty mixture of flowers in it.


Oh, yes, try to get gas on a day when temp is up even just a bit-- couldn't live where many of you do but also don't like the heat the Aussies are getting.

Those teas sound like fun. I love fruit teas. Wild Orange Tazo is a favorite as are Ginger Peach and Red Zinger (well, just about any Zinger). Do let us know how they are.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Try this one Sam. I took the s out of the http
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His art is awesome, hard to believe he can do this. That's determination for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Sam, another great start to a new Tea Party. Good Thing I have had supper. I'm glad I am not hungry and heading out shopping either. Those soups are enticing.
> 
> Darowil - love your updates from the previous week - Great job.
> 
> Our weather has been terribly bitter the last couple of days. In fact, most of February has been unusually cold.
> We have had severe weather warnings with windchills feeling like -40.


And I thought -30 was bad here with windchill. Brrrrrr, -40 is just too much. Drawl is the exact opposite.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> I learned to help with the laundry when I was 7-8 years old..had an old Maytag ringer washer which had to have water carried up from the well (no running water on our farm) , heated on the stove and used for the wash. I quickly, as did my older sister, learned how to hang clothes to dry on the line, winter or summer. I am sure you already know this, and leaving the clothes to lie around is offensive, but perhaps could help with a lesson to be learned.


You brought back memories of my mom doing the wash-- heavy overalls, etc, for my dad (farmer) and the wringer. I've often thought she worked herself to death. And we had more conveniences than many families with running cold water in the house. I do dry some things on a lovely rack in my dining room, helps with the humidity (or lack of) in the house. Humidifier on furnace just isn't that good.


----------



## EJS

for the birthday girls


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafrass, Several of our members have said to go to ER or to the doctor.
> 
> Kathleendoris, That is lovely that you will still meet and find a way to honor her life and remember her.
> 
> Sam, Thank goodness your family turned around in that weather and came home.
> 
> Thinking of Agnes and hoping here eye clears up soon. .
> 
> OH Joy, Happy Birthday to DH!!
> 
> Poledra, Hope everyone is able to have some wonderful memories at your uncle's memorial service.


Cashmere, you really hit the high spots and things I wanted to say but forgot. Hope everyone is safe, wish you had our sunshine, it has been lovely today. Cold but not numbing. Better get out and get cat. Oh, almost forgot, Londy, good to hear from you again!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Drawing is just lovely, almost looks like my little cat, who is being very playful today, chasing her tail.

Your scrap ball baby sweaters are an inspiration. Great idea and so pretty-- they really look planned.


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:



> Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.
> 
> I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.
> 
> We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.
> 
> I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


Glad you're feeling better. I'm sorry to hear about your neighbour but I think you're right to carry on with your meeting on Monday. I'm sure it's what she would have wanted and you can each remember her in your own way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

OH Joy, Forgot to mention that 53 years is really special. We were told our marriage wouldn't last either and just celebrated 49. Guess we showed them.

Bonnie, That is so funny about the response about everytime Swede through his pants across the bed. Sounds like she really did have a great sense of humor. This really is quite some storm. Don't know if we will be getting as much snow as you but at least DH gets to enjoy it. I can see the smile on his face now.

Sugarsugar & Darowil, Seems we are exact opposite extremes. Let's all hope for some reasonable weather. 

Aran, Be safe out there driving. Wonderful that you are making some great soup for this cold weather. Nothing better. Sorry that someone has disappointed you. People have a habit of being that way and it is always a bit of a shock. Dh calls human beings, when they act up, human beans.LOL Thankfully you are able to express yourself in poetry. I'm sure your poetry helps other people if you can get it out there to be read. Don't let anyone bring the beautiful person that you are down. Glad you will have your Quaker meeting as I know that will help. :thumbup: Plumbing problems in winter.:shock: I'm quite impressed that you solved the problem.

Angelam, Sounds like a perfect day to me with knitting.

Normadaern, I see it is not just your birthday but a wedding too. Now that is some way of celebrating a birthday. I'm sure both will be so special and you will never forget the anniversary.

Machriste, Haven't seen all the posts and I'm working backward, but looks like you were bitten by your cat. Oh dear. Hope it heals ok with no infection.

Darowil, Thanks for the updates and congratulations to New Zealand. That sock is looking lovely. Hope you found a cooler spot to be.

Swedenme, How lovely of your son to bake the cake. Worth a picture for us if it isn't already eaten.

Spider, Hope you can get your energy back soon. Safe driving to work.

PearlOne, I can't believe how fast time is going either.

Cmaliza, Nice looking square. No, I'm not doing it so can't join in. Looking good though. Looks like you had such a great time at your mini KAP. Great looking yarn and that sweater Pullover had on is too cute. Great to see her mother too and pictures of all of you. From great yarn, great friends, and great food...how could you miss. So much fun.

Onthewingsofadove, Enjoyed the post of knitting astrology. Loved mine and I'm in training for running. I'm Sagittarius.LOL

Gwen, So glad you got the one furnace working.

Sorlenna, You have the patience of a saint with the ruffle. Bravo for trying new things to eat. Some better than others.

Martina, Glad kitty is home even if groggy.

Siouxann, Hope the hip surgery goes well.

Rookie, Great Valentine's card. That LYS is wonderful. Wish it was local for me. Thank you for sharing with pictures. Hope you bought that gorgeous yarn you were holding. Love mini-me or guess I should say mini-you with pearls.

Tami, Sure hope you can find a solution. Pretty socks.

Purple, Love that you sang to your grandfather. Hope he was peeking over the edge of a cloud and smiling. Scarecrow turned out fabulous. I'm sure he will be so loved.

Well, can't believe how long I have been on here but am caught up but went backwards so there are probably new ones. Have to get off and think about supper. Loved seeing the mini KAP

Caren, hoping you get results on your X-rays soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> My last cat was a biter. She would jump up on the arm of my chair and bite my hand "just cause". She was a rescue cat and I can see why someone put her up for adoption. She was a beautiful cat and did calm down but was never loving. That being said, I have had lots of cat bites and never gave it much thought. I have never been sick from a cat bite either. Think I am too mean.


I have had cat scratch fever once--a miserable experience! But never gotten sick from a bite.

I'm 14 pages behind...have to run to the store for an ingredient I am missing for the soup I'm making for DD--and have the cake in the oven.

We went out for brunch and I got new shoes.

Happy birthday, Norma!


----------



## flyty1n

The sweaters are wonderful and the cat drawings are so realistic that they look alive. Kindly let your artist boy know what a fine artist he is. He has a real talent/gift and I'm excited that he is using it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hooray!!!! Hope it stays that way!



gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Evelyn! So sorry to hear about the blockage. Hope the meds will work and you won't need surgery. Please take care of yourself. I just recently started going to a water exercise class myself. Hope you'll enjoy it.


EJS said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here at page 17.
> I have not been much in the mood for reading, spending most of my computer time playing mindless games. I do see, however. that Gagesmom is back after a long hiatus. Hi Mel.
> I had to have an angiogram done a couple weeks ago. They found 60% blockage in the right side carotid artery. I am on meds and they will do an ultrasound in 6 months to see how things are looking. I am only 53 so a bit surprised at it being at this point already. I have post op appointment on Tuesday so will get into a water aerobics class after that.
> Evelyn


----------



## purl2diva

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


Great news. Hope it continues to be the case.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wish that was a mini-me...it was a mini-shop owner...dressed in beautiful black dress and pearls!! I still want to make a mini-me...she won't be quite as dolled up as this one.


----------



## TNS

I'm dropping in very quickly late on Saturday to wish Normaedern a very happy birthday - well I hope you had a lovely day! Must get to bed now and catch up tomorrow, so 'love you and leave you' for now. Hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish that was a mini-me...it was a mini-shop owner...dressed in beautiful black dress and pearls!! I still want to make a mini-me...she won't be quite as dolled up as this one.


Let me know if you need help xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pacer please tell Matthew the eyes on this cat are phenomenal; he really has captured it's personality!

I love the sweaters you are making. Is it a pattern you can share? I would love to do one like it for a friend's 2 year old. If you can't share the pattern can you point to where it can be obtained? It is so cute.


pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Tell Matthew that I think his drawings get better with each one. He has a real talent. Your baby sweaters are lovely I don't know which one I like the best. I'm sure each one will be appreciated wherever they finish up. Wish I had a friend who would sew up for me! (Purple are you listening)??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn Happy Birthday to you too!!! I failed to say it earlier. Hope your day has been wonderful!


Railyn said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn
Click to expand...


----------



## purl2diva

Pacer,

Matthew's drawing is wonderful and I love all your scrap sweaters. Very nice job on those. Anyone would be happy to get one of those beauties.


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn
> 
> 
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday from the UK Marilyn. I hope you're having a wonderful day and being thoroughly spoilt.
Click to expand...


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Marilyn. Enjoy your day.


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, so glad your headaches have gone.
> EJS, healing energy sent your way.
> Happy Valentines.
> My DGD Fae, had her class play this week. She had a part in the play and also was responsible for costume designs. So proud of her.
> Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.


Please don't wait for Tuesday. Get it checked out sooner so that you don't have to have an extended visit to the health spa as Sam calls it.


----------



## Railyn

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free &#55357;&#56397;


Good news!


----------



## Bulldog

Hello Dear Hearts,
I am so sorry I havent been here. I have read your posts but havent posted. I worked so hard in the house this week. The sweeping, mopping, and vacuuming alone almost did me in. Then there was the cleaning. I still lack our bedroom but will get that next week. My left leg has hurt really bad. This is the leg I tend to throw so many clots in and I can feel the vein. It is very sore. I have been on heat for my back. I rested Friday and today as I have to work the kitchen all day at church tomorrow as we a having supper for our church family.
I am so anxious to get back to the socks I had started. I got Sisters socks in the mail. I am so hoping they fit and she likes them.
Happy Birthday Marilyn, Donna, & Norma
MARTINA, It Sounds like you had a good day with your sister between brunch, the deli, and the Cat. Good to hear she is feeling better.
Linda, no wonder you are so tired, darling. You work hard at work (even substituting for co-workers) and then you go home and do housework. Nothing is harder than holding down two jobs! Two days off were not restful.running errands, doing laundry, and cleaning the house. Since I retired it is a wonder how I worked and kept up the housework, cooking, wash, and errands. Try and pace yourself, baby.
MACHRISTIE, Sounds like you really had a tough time getting your cat to the vet. We have a time with ours when it is that time. Please have that Cat bite looked at. I am sure soaking it , as mentioned. Would be good but better safe than sorry. I know you must have felt like a queen driving your sons Lexus.
JEANNETTE, I would have loved to have broused in that yarn shop. Hope we get to see what you all bought. Red is my favorite color!, Cant wait to see what you make with it. The Valentines card is adorable.
TAMI, Your socks are beautiful. I love the pattern. It is on Etsy. I have never made an afterthought heel.
JOSEPHINE, Your scarecrow is precious. We never forget special dates relevant to our parents, do we? We always have them in our hearts and our memories.
CAROL, Thank you for the pictures of the KAP. Wish I could have been sitting there with you girls. The sandwich looked wonderful.. I guess I have never had a proper cup of tea. I am more a coffee drinker. Cant wait to hear what you all bought and what you make with it.
SORLENNA, Glad you had such a good outing with your daughter. Sounds like an interesting restaurant.
SIOUXANN, Prayers for your hip surgery.
OHIO JOY, Happy Birthday to your husband. We will make 48 yrs in Auguat.
GRANDMA PAULA, The Village Chocolate fest sounds yummy as does your recipe. Yall stay warm and safe in all these weather extremes. Happy Birthday to your DGD on her 14th birthday.
JESSIE, So Good to see you again. I have missed you.
ARAN, You soup recipe sounds delicious. I am so sorry you are having trouble with a co-worker. I have been there and it is not an easy situation to go through.
JONIBEE, So good to see you.
NANIE, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
KAYE JO, I know the day b.
SAM, I am so very glad Heidi, Gary, and Bailee turned around and did not chance going to Sandusky.
LONDY, Good to hear from you.
MELLIE, Wooohooo, two days without a headache. We all have you in our prayers, baby.
EVELYN, I am so sorry you have 60% blockage in the right side of your carotid artery. You are on my prayer list for proper medical intervention.
CHRIS, My sincerest condolensces to you in the loss of your neighbor. She sounds like a wonderful lady to have graced this earthnow she will do the same in Heaven.
DESERT JOY, I am so saddened to hear you are not feeling well. You do not need to wait to be seen. You need to go now. Congratulations on your DGDs part in the play and the design of the costumes.
On going prayers for Agnes. 
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Oh my mercy, my brain is not with it. Mary, enjoy your much deserved tea. Matthew's Cat drawing took my breath away. It is the mirror image of the picture. His talent is just so wonderful. Forgive me for being so forgetful. Matthew you did such a wonderful drawing. It is perfection at it's best.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.
> 
> I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.
> 
> We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.
> 
> I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


Sorry to hear of your friend Chris, perhaps for her it was a release, sad that you felt not prepared for her passing.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Marking my spot.

I love the little sweaters. What is the pattern? Such a great use of stash left overs. I am so afraid of running out and not being able to get more that I always overbuy when I get yarn.

Trisha


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Matthew is drawing with more and more confidence, so realistic!
What a lot of little sweaters!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure there are two people - very similar name- Did not have an avatar for this one- pretty sure it is someone other than Donna.
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Matthew is drawing with more and more confidence, so realistic!
> What a lot of little sweaters!


I actually have done 2 more since we took the pictures last week and I have another one on the needles right now. The current one will not be a scrap yarn sweater as I am making the current one to show in a class that I will be teaching.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure there are two people - very similar name- Did not have an avatar for this one- pretty sure it is someone other than Donna.


That could be. I saw on the digest page that southerngal had a birthday. Is there also Southern gal? I am not sure, but didn't want to leave our southerngal out if it was her birthday.

How is the kitchen coming along?


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> That's so scary. It sounds like the dog should not have been loose to begin with!!
> Junek


Definitely scary, my DH wanted to go & shoot it . It bit someone else a few days later & they put it down


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> That could be. I saw on the digest page that southerngal had a birthday. Is there also Southern gal? I am not sure, but didn't want to leave our southerngal out if it was her birthday.
> 
> How is the kitchen coming along?


Needs a mass of work- but I am taking today off- being Sunday!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I have had cat scratch fever once--a miserable experience! But never gotten sick from a bite.
> 
> I'm 14 pages behind...have to run to the store for an ingredient I am missing for the soup I'm making for DD--and have the cake in the oven.
> 
> We went out for brunch and I got new shoes.
> 
> Happy birthday, Norma!


My DH hss cat scratch fever as a kid had to have 5 or 6 lymph nodes in his arm removed


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> My DH hss cat scratch fever as a kid had to have 5 or 6 lymph nodes in his arm removed


That is something. I knew that sometimes people ended up on medications due to scratches and bites from animals but removal of the lymph nodes is some serious stuff. How are you and DH doing? Are you both healthy again?


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Needs a mass of work- but I am taking today off- being Sunday!


I hope someone is helping with this project.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Tell Matthew that I think his drawings get better with each one. He has a real talent. Your baby sweaters are lovely I don't know which one I like the best. I'm sure each one will be appreciated wherever they finish up. Wish I had a friend who would sew up for me! (Purple are you listening)??


Yes, I'm listening. Xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

Busyworkerbee, glad you are feeling a little better but it sure seems those in your household expect alot from you, I would think one of them could rise up & wash a few dishes or throw some laundry in the washer rather than leave everything for you & let it mould to boot. What a mess, I'm afraid I would lose it if cats peed all over things too
Happy Birthday, Railyn & Southern Gal, lots of birthdays today.
Pacer, your little sweaters are beautiful, certainly no one would call them scraps!
Matthews drawings get better each time, an amazing likeness.
Melody, great news, hope the headaches stay away.
London girl, hope your headache is gone soon,is it sinus trouble? 
Sam, good thing Heidi & family decided not t risk a 3 hr trip, just too dangerous in white out conditions
We got about 6 inches of snow, drifts big enough DH had to plow so we could get out for the funeral. Lots of relatives didn't get to the funeral because of terrible road conditions & visibility


----------



## PurpleFi

Mary, tell Matthew from me that both Mr P and I think he cat drawing is really good and l love all your little swesters. Hugs to both of you xx


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> That is something. I knew that sometimes people ended up on medications due to scratches and bites from animals but removal of the lymph nodes is some serious stuff. How are you and DH doing? Are you both healthy again?


I think I am finally through everything he is still feeling bad finally started an antibiotic today. Why do men wait so long to see the dr and do what they must?!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Desert Joy, swollen lymph nodes doesn't sound good, I hope you see the doctor soon.
Evelyn, a partially blocked carotid isn't good, hope the treatment clears it or they fix you soon, you are too young for that.
Daralene, RL is my favorite seafood place,glad you enjoyed your supper.


----------



## Pup lover

Mel glad your headaches are gone.

Happy Birthday Norma! And congrats on the wedding.

Ejs glad that they found the blockade now and that you are being proactive about it! My mother put it off didn't want stents or anything. She had a heart attack and quadruple bypass at 58, has had stents twice since and there is nothing more they can do for her at 67. 

Will post my pictures of yarn and mini kap tomorrow. Realized when i was unloading the car we never did do the books!!! Oh well, will always have books for the next time! Our friend Cheryl was quite impressed with all you ladies. Everyone was so friendly and so helpful she said, she really appreciated being included in the little gifts also. Im her only knitting friend so she enjoyed meeting like minded folks. 

Of to knit a bit while watching tv with DH then bed. It is very windy here and bitterly cold didn't leave the house all day.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness June. What an awful ordeal. Did you keep brushing the cat? I wouldn't have.


Well, he had gorgeous long hair so had to be brushed but I solved that problem by wearing gloves when brushing him. He never bit mee again. I think he was just tired of being brushed that time. He lived for 12 more years and that was the only time he bit anyone. He was usually a sweet heart. When my daughter was taking guitar lessons, if she didn't put her guitar in the case, he would pluck the strings so it would make noise!! She finally stretched a strong rubber band on the back of a dining room chair so he would pluck that instead of messing with her guitar!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Beautiful drawing, Matthew. You've become a very accomplished artist.
Love the little sweaters. Can you post the directions or tell us where you got them? They're really pretty!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn
> 
> 
> 
> I completely missed the fact hat you and Southern Gal have birthdays today, Marilyn. I hope you both have great ones and celebrate all week!!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I'm dropping in very quickly late on Saturday to wish Normaedern a very happy birthday - well I hope you had a lovely day! Must get to bed now and catch up tomorrow, so 'love you and leave you' for now. Hugs to all.


Hi, TNS!! I saw a program about the Viking sunstone a couple of nights ago. The man on the program was in Alderney to see the one that was on the old English shipwreck off your coast. It's a beautiful island and I thought about you while looking at the lovely scenery!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> I think I am finally through everything he is still feeling bad finally started an antibiotic today. Why do men wait so long to see the dr and do what they must?!


Nurses are human too. I find it amusing how they can tell patients one thing and then they do another. I do hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone. I've managed to get on at least on Saturday. I hope everyone on the east side of the US is staying warm. I think we're supposed to break record temps tonight or tomorrow. We got 6 more inches of snow today and now it is blowing and drifting. The plows have been busy thankfully. I'm hoping my daughter will be ok as she is driving in it! Our woodstove is working hard to keep it warm in here and out in the barn we've done our best to keep the animals warm with lots of hay and feed and tarps blocking drafts. It feels like it's never going to end but I know it will.
I'm going to catch up later. nittergma


----------



## pacer

nittergma said:



> Hi everyone. I've managed to get on at least on Saturday. I hope everyone on the east side of the US is staying warm. I think we're supposed to break record temps tonight or tomorrow. We got 6 more inches of snow today and now it is blowing and drifting. The plows have been busy thankfully. I'm hoping my daughter will be ok as she is driving in it! Our woodstove is working hard to keep it warm in here and out in the barn we've done our best to keep the animals warm with lots of hay and feed and tarps blocking drafts. It feels like it's never going to end but I know it will.
> I'm going to catch up later. nittergma


I am glad that you have thought to block as many drafts as possible to protect the farm animals. Wishing you and your family a warm night and a safe time on the roads.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I hope someone is helping with this project.


Still working on getting the help I need! I am selling the old Singer treadle- just not enough room and my 48 inch loom, if possible.


----------



## vabchnonnie

It is really something outside, the wind is terrible. My apt is a corner unit, 2 sides close to trees, know there will be a lot of limbs down, but not serious size. I hear them hit the ground and break, also wind chime is rattling so much, but I'm not going onto the balcony and climb up to take it down.

Still need to take puppy out one more time, 930 or so, for sure it will be a quick trip. We will bundle up for outside and then bundle up under the blanket to get warm after we come in. Then off to bed each of us, she has her bed and I have mine.

Surprise, I did accomplish a few things around here today, a good feeling. Not all I wanted to, but, you know it will always wait til later...bye for tonight...VA Sharon


----------



## jheiens

Thank you for all the generous wishes for Don's birthday tomorrow. I will certainly share them with him. He really had a great time at the last KAP, especially having the chance to wander around town with Grandma Paula's DH to the many shops they sought out while we dyed yarns and were otherwise preoccupied with our good times.

The Southern gal who has a birthday today lives in NJ if I recall correctly.

Keep warm and be kind to yourselves, Knitters, you are valuable to all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, Flytyin, Bonnie, Betty thank you. I understand what you are saying but for now no fever so will take wait and see approach. With FM it is sometimes hard to know whether it's just FM or what.
I think Madison Square Garden Dog Show is Monday and Tuesday. Love to watch.


----------



## jheiens

I just told Don of all your birthday wishes for him. He smiled and said , ''Thank you but I'm not sharing either of the Cranberry-Apple pies Joy made for my birthday. Just so you know!" (grin)

However, if any of you show up by dinnertime tomorrow evening, I believe he will share and even offer you some with ice cream.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, Flytyin, Bonnie, Betty thank you. I understand what you are saying but for now no fever so will take wait and see approach. With FM it is sometimes hard to know whether it's just FM or what.
> I think Madison Square Garden Dog Show is Monday and Tuesday. Love to watch.


Love watching the dog show we always try to catch it, hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I just told Don of all your birthday wishes for him. He smiled and said , ''Thank you but I'm not sharing either of the Cranberry-Apple pies Joy made for my birthday. Just so you know!" (grin)
> 
> However, if any of you show up by dinnertime tomorrow evening, I believe he will share and even offer you some with ice cream.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a nice thought- but not likely from here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machriste

Railyn said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Railyn and Southern Gal and Norma. May your day be filled with many blessing
> 
> A very happy birthday to my birthday sisters. May your day be filled with love and blessings.
> 
> Marilyn aka Railyn
> 
> 
> 
> A happy birthday to the Valentine's Day birthday women, Railyn, Southern Gal and Norma.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, all caught up for now on this week's. Thank you Margaret for the summaries, I no longer miss everything. For someone who is currently not working, I am sure busy.
> 
> It is now 11.04pm in a wet Queensland and past time for me to be in bed. Have a great day everyone.


You sure do sound very busy. Glad you have a supply of your meds again and are feeling better. Does this mean you dont have to live with DSF any more? Take care of yourself and I hope the others start helping with the cleaning up and organising.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello, Cathy, according to my buddy list it may be just you and me on the TP at the moment!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Agnescr- Her left eye is not good- will take it's own time to clear. she can't read much or develops headaches, but sends her love to everyone and has you all in her thoughts. Still knitting socks or crocheting a blanket, but finding this very boring.


Thanks for updating us. Gosh I hope her sight does come back to normal.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Needs a mass of work- but I am taking today off- being Sunday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you!


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from northeast England were it's beautiful bright blue skies again .i keep waiting for rain , sleet and winds but we just haven't had any yet . Hope it doesn't decide to wait till spring . Cake was a success. Delicious . Thanks Sam for the recipe . I took the dog on a different walk this morning to another lake in the opposite detection she really hates leaving her own little territory but I like walking that way now and again . As I like seeing the swans and geese . The lake we usually walk to is in a dell and more quiet and enclosed by trees more picturesque 
I hope all of you who had all that bad weather yesterday stayed safe and warm


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> I just waved my magic wand to rid everyone of headaches!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Keep waving please... headache downunder here.


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, so glad your headaches have gone.
> EJS, healing energy sent your way.
> Happy Valentines.
> My DGD Fae, had her class play this week. She had a part in the play and also was responsible for costume designs. So proud of her.
> Feel lousy. I think I have something going on besides UTI as my glands under arms and in groin hurt. Will call doctor Tuesday if not better. Monday being holiday. Didn't even walk Maya today.


Sorry to hear that you are not well. Doc on Tues sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Swedenme

TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day&#127874;


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Wow, you both have been busy. Great works


----------



## sugarsugar

Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday Railyn - wishing you a wonderful day.


Ditto... Happy Birthday


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure there are two people - very similar name- Did not have an avatar for this one- pretty sure it is someone other than Donna.


It is someone else Julie. Our Donna is "Southern Gal" and her birthday's in April, and the other one, whose birthday was yesterday is "southerngal" .....confusing or what!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day🎂


From me too!


----------



## KateB

Railyn - Craft has set in and I can't remember if I wished you a happy birthday or not, so, in case I didn't.....a belated Many Happy Returns!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hapy Birthday TNS....


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for updating us. Gosh I hope her sight does come back to normal.


With her being diabetic I guess it is always going to be a risk factor- but praying things come back to normal for her!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you!


Maybe I am essentially just lazy- but I like that excuse!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It is someone else Julie. Our Donna is "Southern Gal" and her birthday's in April, and the other one, whose birthday was yesterday is "southerngal" .....confusing or what!


Obviously different enough to get past the computer though!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> From me too!


Ditto from me- (for TNS Birthday!)


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Julie, it is still 25c here, which is why I am still up..... they reckon we are going down to 15c overnight... I think they are wrong. :roll:


----------



## nittergma

I want to wish a Happy Birthday to those with Bdays. Right now I'm trying to restart the fire and I'm so cold I can barely type! Can read though!


----------



## kehinkle

Morning all,

Been up since 4:30 but went to bed before 8 last night. Have caught up on last week's and this week's. Made notes so will try to copy them over here. Wish me luck!

Didn't work so I'll try something later.

Kathy


----------



## jheiens

I don't think that it got past the computer because they are two different women/birth dates and user names. But it did get past TKPers who must have assumed there was only one poster, our Donna. There is, in fact, another, who posts as 'onesoutherngal'.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> It is really something outside, the wind is terrible. My apt is a corner unit, 2 sides close to trees, know there will be a lot of limbs down, but not serious size. I hear them hit the ground and break, also wind chime is rattling so much, but I'm not going onto the balcony and climb up to take it down.
> 
> Still need to take puppy out one more time, 930 or so, for sure it will be a quick trip. We will bundle up for outside and then bundle up under the blanket to get warm after we come in. Then off to bed each of us, she has her bed and I have mine.
> 
> Surprise, I did accomplish a few things around here today, a good feeling. Not all I wanted to, but, you know it will always wait til later...bye for tonight...VA Sharon


Good morning, Sharon. I hope there's no damage from falling trees close to you. And that you didn't lose power. I saw on the Sunday morning news that a lot of trees had fallen on your side of Hampton Roads and here on the Peninsula. We seem to be in a little area of calmness where I live. Not even any small branches down.
I hope you have a good Sunday.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, it is still 25c here, which is why I am still up..... they reckon we are going down to 15c overnight... I think they are wrong. :roll:


Looks like you must have gone to bed! it is not yet 2 am, here but the lights have been coming on and off and making it difficult to rest- I have yet to work out where the curtains I want are. I may just have to buy a new set. But it all takes time and organisation. I seem to be coming down with a summer cold. Hope I can fight it off! I should be looking for Olbas Oil I suspect.
Hoping your temperatures did get a little lower!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I don't think that it got past the computer because they are two different women/birth dates and user names. But it did get past TKPers who must have assumed there was only one poster, our Donna. There is, in fact, another, who posts as 'onesoutherngal'.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So that makes a total of three almost the same! It is hard sometimes to come up with what the computer will accept.


----------



## jheiens

So right on that one, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's just too cold and dangerous out there for us to be going anywhere. Yesterday, there was a multiple car pile up and road closures and delays on the roads we all travelled into Morris on Friday. They say timing is everything and this time, getting together on Friday rather than Saturday was a godsend.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-multivehicle-accident-shuts-down-sb-i55-near-gardner-20150214-story.html

We were supposed to go to the Auto Show yesterday as our Valentine's Day outing, but opted to not go out in the mess - today is not any better. DH has tomorrow off due to Presidents' Day holiday, so maybe the weather will be more cooperative to go then. Not a horrible loss not to go--but it is a fun time.

I'll spend the day puttering around here -- now to find something for DH to do. He prefers to do everything as a pair and I prefer to do knitting, cooking, baking, sewing and cleaning by myself.


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> I want to wish a Happy Birthday to those with Bdays. Right now I'm trying to restart the fire and I'm so cold I can barely type! Can read though!


I hope by now you have got your fire going as I know the weather is really cold over where you are . Try and keep warm 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Sharon. I hope there's no damage from falling trees close to you. And that you didn't lose power. I saw on the Sunday morning news that a lot of trees had fallen on your side of Hampton Roads and here on the Peninsula. We seem to be in a little area of calmness where I live. Not even any small branches down.
> I hope you have a good Sunday.
> Junek


I was hoping the same thing when Sharon mentioned hi her post that it was so windy 
Sonja


----------



## Pup lover

Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just too cold and dangerous out there for us to be going anywhere. Yesterday, there was a multiple car pile up and road closures and delays on the roads we all travelled into Morris on Friday. They say timing is everything and this time, getting together on Friday rather than Saturday was a godsend.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-multivehicle-accident-shuts-down-sb-i55-near-gardner-20150214-story.html
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Auto Show yesterday as our Valentine's Day outing, but opted to not go out in the mess - today is not any better. DH has tomorrow off due to Presidents' Day holiday, so maybe the weather will be more cooperative to go then. Not a horrible loss not to go--but it is a fun time.
> 
> I'll spend the day puttering around here -- now to find something for DH to do. He prefers to do everything as a pair and I prefer to do knitting, cooking, baking, sewing and cleaning by myself.


yes we got lucky with the weather did we not! Mom and I said the same thing yesterday. Hope you can find something for Dale to do by himself. I totally understand!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day&#55356;&#57218;


Happy B-day, TNS, and many more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> yes we got lucky with the weather did we not! Mom and I said the same thing yesterday. Hope you can find something for Dale to do by himself. I totally understand!


Thanks for posting the photos....lovely reminders of a fun day.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just too cold and dangerous out there for us to be going anywhere. Yesterday, there was a multiple car pile up and road closures and delays on the roads we all travelled into Morris on Friday. They say timing is everything and this time, getting together on Friday rather than Saturday was a godsend.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-multivehicle-accident-shuts-down-sb-i55-near-gardner-20150214-story.html
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Auto Show yesterday as our Valentine's Day outing, but opted to not go out in the mess - today is not any better. DH has tomorrow off due to Presidents' Day holiday, so maybe the weather will be more cooperative to go then. Not a horrible loss not to go--but it is a fun time.
> 
> I'll spend the day puttering around here -- now to find something for DH to do. He prefers to do everything as a pair and I prefer to do knitting, cooking, baking, sewing and cleaning by myself.


It's best to be safe than sorry . I can't understand why people go out in really bad weather conditions when they don't have to . When my oldest was young he had his tonsils out on the day of one of the worst storms to hit the uk . He was only in as a day patient so we had to travel home .I had to run back from the lift to get his game . Which only took about a minute but on the way round the bend to where we lived we heard a big crack as a tree came down and hit a tree coming from the opposite direction killing the man inside . The man left behind a wife and young family all because he was going to play bowls . Weeks later all I could think of was that minute it took to get my sons game 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


Thanks for sharing these, Dawn! 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday TNS. I hope you're having a great day and enjoying lovely weather down there on Alderney. 
Just got back from my Sunday morning walk along the Thames, a lovely walk but the weather is a bit uninspiring, the usual grey drab weather we have been getting a lot of lately. I mustn't complain, compared to what some of you over the pond are getting ours is positively tropical!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> It's best to be safe than sorry . I can't understand why people go out in really bad weather conditions when they don't have to . When my oldest was young he had his tonsils out on the day of one of the worst storms to hit the uk . He was only in as a day patient so we had to travel home .I had to run back from the lift to get his game . Which only took about a minute but on the way round the bend to where we lived we heard a big crack as a tree came down and hit a tree coming from the opposite direction killing the man inside . The man left behind a wife and young family all because he was going to play bowls . Weeks later all I could think of was that minute it took to get my sons game
> Sonja


Scary! But you were obviously mean't to be here!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday TNS. I hope you're having a great day and enjoying lovely weather down there on Alderney.
> Just got back from my Sunday morning walk along the Thames, a lovely walk but the weather is a bit uninspiring, the usual grey drab weather we have been getting a lot of lately. I mustn't complain, compared to what some of you over the pond are getting ours is positively tropical!


And ours of course is being a little too tropical!


----------



## Normaedern

Happy Birthday TNS. I do hope you have a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


Lovely photos . Very nice momentos of a happy day and nice to put faces to names 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

*TNS* hope you have a very happy birthday today! May you be blessed with good health, laughter & love!


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday TNS. I hope you're having a great day and enjoying lovely weather down there on Alderney.
> Just got back from my Sunday morning walk along the Thames, a lovely walk but the weather is a bit uninspiring, the usual grey drab weather we have been getting a lot of lately. I mustn't complain, compared to what some of you over the pond are getting ours is positively tropical!


Yet up here in northeast we are having a beautiful springlike day . Quite warm for this time of year .and we have had a few of these days in the last couple of weeks .I keep waiting for the bad weather to turn up 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

YOU lazy?????? Not a chance! You deserve a rest dear Julie. Wish I could twitch my nose and suddenly be there to help you.


Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I am essentially just lazy- but I like that excuse!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Scary! But you were obviously mean't to be here!


That's what I thought . It took me a while before I could walk through trees without remembering that awful night .they still mention it on tv here sometimes as it was one of the worst storms and the weatherman famously got it completely wrong 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, TNS, and to Marilyn for yesterday. I hope you both have really good days.&#127874;&#127874;


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wind was quite strong last night. We lost power around 10 p.m. but it came on sometime in the middle of the night.

Happy b-day to Don


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Don! jheiens-maybe he will need to bring one of those pies to the next KAP and share with us then. May today be filled with many blessings and not much clean up from those high winds yesterday.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday TNS. May today be filled with many blessings. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good Morning everyone from the frigid Finger Lakes. It is 2*F.(-16C) and the wind is blowing very hard. However, the sun is shining so it looks very pretty with the sun on the snow. Bob got on the phone with our pastor yesterday and they decided to cancel church today - wind chills in the -20 to -30F range is just too cold for people to be out. So we spent some time going through the church directory calling everyone - good thing we are a small congregation!

Ohio Joy, tell Don Happy Birthday from Bob and me!

Going to go wind some yarn for fingerless mitts for DD#1. I still haven't started my dreambird - I've got to finish up some WIPs and clear the deck a little. The workshop will be there when I need it!!

Love and Hugs, Paula


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Yet up here in northeast we are having a beautiful springlike day . Quite warm for this time of year .and we have had a few of these days in the last couple of weeks .I keep waiting for the bad weather to turn up
> Sonja


After my previous post - the sun has at last come out and it has turned into a beautiful spring day! I might even get out and do a bit of gardening if I can find the energy get off by b...side!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> It's best to be safe than sorry . I can't understand why people go out in really bad weather conditions when they don't have to . When my oldest was young he had his tonsils out on the day of one of the worst storms to hit the uk . He was only in as a day patient so we had to travel home .I had to run back from the lift to get his game . Which only took about a minute but on the way round the bend to where we lived we heard a big crack as a tree came down and hit a tree coming from the opposite direction killing the man inside . The man left behind a wife and young family all because he was going to play bowls . Weeks later all I could think of was that minute it took to get my sons game
> Sonja


Yes, I can never understand why people go out in storms when they don't have to. I had to go so many times when I was working, now I'm more than happy to stay home. The thing thst used to really amaze me was the old, sick people who used to come from far away to the doctors office during a storm, if they got stuck they could never walk & they never had cell phones. Had to get there to discuss how bad it was travelling but the town people would cancel their appointments.
:roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, TNS, have a great day.
We are off to Lloydminster, my niece is having her birthday today too, she will be 12, we are going to watch her play hockey, she's a goalie & is trying out for some provincial team & asked us to come & watch. They should have the roads scraped off by now 
Have a nice day everyone.,


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday Don and TNS.


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> After my previous post - the sun has at last come out and it has turned into a beautiful spring day! I might even get out and do a bit of gardening if I can find the energy get off by b...side!


I did that last week . Filled the big green wheelie bin up . Will have to check when they start emptying them again . Garden looked real good and I uncovered all the snowdrops , crocus , voila and hellebores that are flowering just now . Thankfully I did not find any frogs or hedgehogs ,


----------



## martina

Happy birthday to all celebrating today. 
We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end. 
I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker. 
I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again. 
I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


----------



## purl2diva

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll spend the day puttering around here -- now to find something for DH to do. He prefers to do everything as a pair and I prefer to do knitting, cooking, baking, sewing and cleaning by myself.


I have the same issue with my DH. But they are nice to have around.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I can never understand why people go out in storms when they don't have to. I had to go so many times when I was working, now I'm more than happy to stay home. The thing thst used to really amaze me was the old, sick people who used to come from far away to the doctors office during a storm, if they got stuck they could never walk & they never had cell phones. Had to get there to discuss how bad it was travelling but the town people would cancel their appointments.
> :roll:


Never even entered my head to think of elderly people going to doctors in the kind of weather you have . Do you have doctor / nurse home call outs where you live ? 
Sonja


----------



## MindyT

Happy Valentine's Weekend. DD and new beau on their way out for an overnight. Met him years ago when he was just a friend. Now, something has moved forward. Fun! Nice guy. Knitted two heart shaped washcloths, red and white for him, white with a little red for her. And finished fingerless gloves for DH. Feel guilty to say in Sonoma County, we are outside in shorts and t shirts after noon. Yesterday it was 70 in the shade. But I'm still doing a pot roast with all the trimmings for dinner. Slow cooker of course. Happy long weekend to everyone, and good thoughts to the Universe for all who find themselves unwell.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday TNS and Don and anyone else that is/has celebrated this last week that I missed. Off to the grocery


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


I've so enjoyed seeing the pictures of the mini-KAP!!
I'm glad the weather cooperated on that day since it's become miserable out there and here on the coast. No snow for us until tomorrow night but we sure have the wind and cold weather!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, TNS, have a great day.
> We are off to Lloydminster, my niece is having her birthday today too, she will be 12, we are going to watch her play hockey, she's a goalie & is trying out for some provincial team & asked us to come & watch. They should have the roads scraped off by now
> Have a nice day everyone.,


Happy birthday to your niece. Good luck to her in the try outs!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


I'm glad your sister's fur baby is recovering. When mine has to have medicine, it's a real fight!!
Thank goodness, she's not sickly.
I'm glad you input in a bid for another place. The other people sure dragged their feet. Hope this is more successful.
But it was a blessing that you were with your sister to help when she was so sick!
Junek


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Don! jheiens-maybe he will need to bring one of those pies to the next KAP and share with us then. May today be filled with many blessings and not much clean up from those high winds yesterday.


Joy - Many Happy Returns to your DH. I thought this might be an appropriate card!


----------



## Grannypeg

We have temperature warnings out for the next three days - -38C for the next three days. Given that -40C is the same as -40F that's pretty darn cold. Not fit for man or beast.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Have been outside with puppy, lots of picking up to do for the lawn people, nothing big that I can see. Still very windy,the sun is out so looks nice. Breakfast is over and you know where I am. Tried to get into my car to go to church, the lock is frozen, probably has been that way for days because I haven't gone anywhere. Did notice no one is driving around the parking lot. Understand we may get snow later on, oh well it's wintertime.

I don't do house work on Sunday, have some reading to do and work on my schedule for this next week. Must add what I didn't do last week, hopefully there will be time to do some knitting. 

Today, I must find something good to make for dinner. I feel like I need a healthy meal or 2. Have a freezer and pantry full, just need to decide. It's always something "to do".

Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.

I do a lot of reading on here and wish everyone a wonderful day, what ever time it is in your home. It's really amazing we can talk all over the world on here and the phone.

Believe I will see what's in the freezer that I can put in the crock pot and also make up a lettuce salad for later.
Sure would like something sweet to go with it. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> Have been outside with puppy, lots of picking up to do for the lawn people, nothing big that I can see. Still very windy,the sun is out so looks nice. Breakfast is over and you know where I am. Tried to get into my car to go to church, the lock is frozen, probably has been that way for days because I haven't gone anywhere. Did notice no one is driving around the parking lot. Understand we may get snow later on, oh well it's wintertime.
> 
> I don't do house work on Sunday, have some reading to do and work on my schedule for this next week. Must add what I didn't do last week, hopefully there will be time to do some knitting.
> 
> Today, I must find something good to make for dinner. I feel like I need a healthy meal or 2. Have a freezer and pantry full, just need to decide. It's always something "to do".
> 
> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> I do a lot of reading on here and wish everyone a wonderful day, what ever time it is in your home. It's really amazing we can talk all over the world on here and the phone.
> 
> Believe I will see what's in the freezer that I can put in the crock pot and also make up a lettuce salad for later.
> Sure would like something sweet to go with it. Until next time...VA Sharon


Hello Sharon glad nothing major was damaged . Sorry about your lock being frozen . Hope it sorts its self out soon . I had something sweet .Sams recipe for cherry coffee swirl cake it was lovely . Oldest son made it yesterday morning before him and his 2brothers went down to London for the week end sure has been quite round here . Usually all 3 pop in at sometime 
Sonja


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.
> 
> Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer. Resulting in major arguement with DM and DSF and trip to watch house. Spent next couple of days recovering from the stress, got back onto meds, spent next few days getting head into right place, hit ED Monday to get mental health assist, got some good advice about what to do and a small amount of meds (so I didn't use too many of DSF's supply of exactly same med). Went to court the next morning only to have temporary protective order against me. Going to see legal aid to find out what the legal implications are to me and whether it is practical to fight. DSF has also turned down his attitude towards me, think he realised I can be pushed too far and will push back.
> 
> Now head is finally starting to get back to where it should be. Hard way to find out just how bad my depression really is without meds.
> 
> Busy also packing up and cleaning 2 houses. DS has moved to island where she has 2 shops, along with the eldest 2 daughters and the youngest daughter and 1 boyfriend of no2 girl. We will be moving into the mainland house with her son, and the other 2 girls. But, none of them seem to be doing much work. I have been washing large loads of filthy laundry everyday and am only half way through what had piled up in the laundry. Also, tackling a huge pile of dirty dishes that have grown in the kitchen. Have done 3 loads in dishwasher so far and more to be done. Not sure how I will deal with some of the pans that still need to be done. Have had to throw out a few clothes with mold and a few dishes with mold as well. So not happy, while I am not tidy, this is worse than I have ever achieved. Laundry is really bad as they had cats galore for a while and cat urine in everywhere in laundry. Also, DS is not able to get back from island much. So, will also be packing up, with assistance, 2 bedrooms for shipment to island. Not sure where they will put everything over there as it is fully furnished already. Think DS will be selling some furniture. glad the removalists will be dealing with her bed, it is king size 4 poster with top rails and a very heavy head board. Usually take 4 men to move. Absolutely georgeous with a thick memory foam mattress.
> 
> Watching news and seeing how bad some parts of US are getting with the cold, sort of makes me glad we don't have to deal with that. Mind you, at the moment we are dealing with heat, and further north are drowning with rain causing flooding. Having a few upper level troughs bringing light rain on a regular basis is making it a little annoying to get the current loads dry.
> 
> Mind you, also had not realised how much craft gear had been added to the craft room. Over at the other house, the craft room is too small for anything other than storage. That said, my bedroom will be big enough for a sitting area where I will be able to do my craft as well as a spacious rear patio and a bali hut beside a pool and a small meditation area with it's own little pond with god fish and hopefully no toads.


sounds like things may be settling a little bit but are you going to be expected to all the washing, cleaning up etc after the kids left at DSs place? Sounds like you are going to end up with more on your plate than before.
I bet you won't be forgetting your anti-depressants again after this experience


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> your avatar makes me homesick for seattle - my first apartment had a perfect view of rainier from all windows - I use to sit at my table - drink coffee and stare at him. been there a number of times - what a view from paradise. --- sam


~~~Is the mountain a "he"?


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear; sorry about the dryer. What a chore to have to take the wet clothes to the laundrymat in such miserable weather. Enjoy the Chocolate Festival. Can't wait to get your recipe! Be safe going out and about.


~~~Chocolate is an appropriate reward for hauling wet laundry! :lol:


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


Glad you found another flat in the same block. Lets hope things move quicker this time! Maybe it will be nice to have another bedroom - could it perhaps become a craft room??
Sounds like your sister and the cat are both getting better slowly.


----------



## angelam

vabchnonnie said:


> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> Pick it up and shake it up side down. That always seems a good start, it's amazing what falls out from between the keys. Then I sometimes go between the keys with a cotton wool bud.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BEST news!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Hi, TNS!! I saw a program about the Viking sunstone a couple of nights ago. The man on the program was in Alderney to see the one that was on the old English shipwreck off your coast. It's a beautiful island and I thought about you while looking at the lovely scenery!
> Junek


That's really interesting, we heard about it being identified by a researcher in Scandinavia as a 'sunstone' but I hadn't realised there was anything on TV about it. It must have been filmed fairly recently. I'm so pleased you saw Alderney, as I'm very fond of its scenery, and love to share it.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Kansas g-ma...I am glad you were able to visit with your former student. The cat will do much better in the garage tonight instead of outside. It is so cold out and as the sun goes down it will no doubt be much colder. We are expecting -10 degrees F tonight without the windchill. I don't know how our friends in Canada do it with all the cold air. Pumping gas was not enjoyable today.
> 
> Matthew and DH went out earlier this morning to get me some new teas for Valentine's day. They picked out: Morning sun, Lady in Red, Raspberry Splash, Candy Green Apple and Bing Cherry. So far I have tried Morning Sun. It has quite a pretty mixture of flowers in it.


~~~Very sweet....all red teas! Cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


I hope that this place will go through quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree

purl2diva said:


> I have the same issue with my DH. But they are nice to have around.


Yes, they are...just need to find a project that doesn't have "20 questions" attached to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday TNS and Don and anyone else that is/has celebrated this last week that I missed. Off to the grocery


I missed them too----all the best wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> YOU lazy?????? Not a chance! You deserve a rest dear Julie. Wish I could twitch my nose and suddenly be there to help you.


It would be wonderful if one could just get around like that! I wish we could meet up- must go take my morning meds!


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day🎂


Thank you, I've not been 'around' much this week, so this is especially appreciated! DH took me for a lovely seafood lunch and a coastal walk during which we saw a pod of dolphins offshore, very clever of him to organise the latter as we don't usually see them from the shoreline here! It was even a sunny and fairly warm day, not much wind so I had to take my coat off at one point!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought . It took me a while before I could walk through trees without remembering that awful night .they still mention it on tv here sometimes as it was one of the worst storms and the weatherman famously got it completely wrong
> Sonja


 :thumbup: But you take your dog walking amongst the trees now don't you?


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> From me too!


Wow, thanks Kate!
And SugarSugar, and everyone else who sent me greetings ( haven't caught up yet)


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Railyn - Craft has set in and I can't remember if I wished you a happy birthday or not, so, in case I didn't.....a belated Many Happy Returns!


And I know I wasn't with it, so a belated Happy Birthday from me too. I hope it was a good one...


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, Very Happy Birthday wishes.
Feeling a tad better today. As it will be in mid 70's hope to take Maya for walk. We are having unseasonably warm weather and I want to celebrate.


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> Thank you, I've not been 'around' much this week, so this is especially appreciated! DH took me for a lovely seafood lunch and a coastal walk during which we saw a pod of dolphins offshore, very clever of him to organise the latter as we don't usually see them from the shoreline here! It was even a sunny and fairly warm day, not much wind so I had to take my coat off at one point!!


Sounds like you had a real nice day . Wonder how much tuna your DH had to pay to the dolphins 😃 . Did they put on a show for you . I love seeing them in their natural habitat . They follow behind the ferries and play in the waves 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


Hoping for you too! You don't need to be messed around. The extra bedroom sounds like crafting space happening.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Try this one Sam. I took the s out of the http
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~WOW.....the human spirit never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: But you take your dog walking amongst the trees now don't you?


Yes it doesn't bother me now .unless it's really windy then we go a different route


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Yes it doesn't bother me now .unless it's really windy then we go a different route


 :thumbup: wise!


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> It's best to be safe than sorry . I can't understand why people go out in really bad weather conditions when they don't have to . When my oldest was young he had his tonsils out on the day of one of the worst storms to hit the uk . He was only in as a day patient so we had to travel home .I had to run back from the lift to get his game . Which only took about a minute but on the way round the bend to where we lived we heard a big crack as a tree came down and hit a tree coming from the opposite direction killing the man inside . The man left behind a wife and young family all because he was going to play bowls . Weeks later all I could think of was that minute it took to get my sons game
> Sonja


That is so scary, just to think it could so easily have been you. How awful for the man's wife and family.


----------



## jheiens

I might to make that a couple of pies, Mary--just to make sure that there's enough to go around!!

Ohio Joy



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Don! jheiens-maybe he will need to bring one of those pies to the next KAP and share with us then. May today be filled with many blessings and not much clean up from those high winds yesterday.


----------



## jheiens

Grandmapaula said:


> Good Morning everyone from the frigid Finger Lakes. It is 2*F.(-16C) and the wind is blowing very hard. However, the sun is shining so it looks very pretty with the sun on the snow. Bob got on the phone with our pastor yesterday and they decided to cancel church today - wind chills in the -20 to -30F range is just too cold for people to be out. So we spent some time going through the church directory calling everyone - good thing we are a small congregation!
> 
> Ohio Joy, tell Don Happy Birthday from Bob and me!
> 
> Going to go wind some yarn for fingerless mitts for DD#1. I still haven't started my dreambird - I've got to finish up some WIPs and clear the deck a little. The workshop will be there when I need it!!
> 
> Love and Hugs, Paula


Thanks for the good wishes for Don, Paula. I will tell him when he gets back in from a needed pharmacy run for himself. He has requested oven-fried chicken, potato salad, and broccoli in some recipe or other for birthday dinner; so that is what he gets. Yesterday he asked for soup in some form, so we had bean soup with the remainder of the loaf of rye bread I'd made on Friday. (I'd found a ham bone in the freezer, fortunately.)

When Ben came home from working outdoors all day for Time Warner and felt truly frozen through, he finished off the last two bowls of hot soup.

Take care and keep warm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday Don and TNS.


Thanks, WI Joy. How is Arizona this morning? Are you doing well? 
We were stationed in Yuma one winter--Don's last duty assignment for the Marine Corps.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Kate, I chuckled aloud when I saw your birthday card for Don. I will share it with him shortly. Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS

I'm almost up to date but so much has happened in the past week that I'm bound to leave out someone in my comments, please forgive me. 
Julie, so glad you are safely installed along with Ringo in your new home. I hope you can get plenty more help with all the things you still have to get done, but don't rush it too much. Your new neighbours sound nice, and I imagine it will be fun getting to know everyone better. 
Thankyou for looking out for Agnes, I do hope her eye problems resolve very soon, it must be rather a worry. 
Heather, I'm pleased your problems are easing, and you can understand how everything got to that pitch, and get your meds sorted. I hope you get some help around the house though - shouldn't be all down to you.
Matthew's cat portrait is wonderful, as are all the pretty garments, pacer.
Melody, I hope the headache has left for good, and good wishes for the MRI later this month. Congratulations on the extra $$ from your employer. Use it for a treat.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Don, Paula. I will tell him when he gets back in from a needed pharmacy run for himself. He has requested oven-fried chicken, potato salad, and broccoli in some recipe or other for birthday dinner; so that is what he gets. Yesterday he asked for soup in some form, so we had bean soup with the remainder of the loaf of rye bread I'd made on Friday. (I'd found a ham bone in the freezer, fortunately.)
> 
> When Ben came home from working outdoors all day for Time Warner and felt truly frozen through, he finished off the last two bowls of hot soup.
> 
> Take care and keep warm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Nothing like a hot bowl of soup to warm up. I can only imagine how cold he had to be.


----------



## jheiens

vabchnonnie said:


> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> Believe I will see what's in the freezer that I can put in the crock pot and also make up a lettuce salad for later.
> Sure would like something sweet to go with it. Until next time...VA Sharon


Sorry. Wrong posting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday to your niece. Good luck to her in the try outs!
> Junek


And the same from me Bonnie, along with thanks for your greetings.


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> That is so scary, just to think it could so easily have been you. How awful for the man's wife and family.


It was terrible at the time he had 2little girls one a year older than my oldest and one only 2. Another man a lot older than him was supposed to go with him like he did every week but wouldn't that week because everyone was being warned to stay home . You might remember the storm it's that one in 1987 were Michael Fish got it all wrong
Sonja


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> Glad you found another flat in the same block. Lets hope things move quicker this time! Maybe it will be nice to have another bedroom - could it perhaps become a craft room??
> Sounds like your sister and the cat are both getting better slowly.


The second bedroom will probably become my bedroom and the main bedroom the craft room! Well, that is what my sons think.
Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for you too! You don't need to be messed around. The extra bedroom sounds like crafting space happening.


Definitely there will be crafting space. Hope you are resting today. It is as important as unpacking you know.


----------



## pacer

martina said:


> The second bedroom will probably become my bedroom and the main bedroom the craft room! Well, that is what my sons think.
> Thanks for the good wishes.


That is such a good idea. Use the smaller room to sleep in and the larger room for crafting. I wish you well in getting this new place approved.


----------



## TNS

Martina, sounds good news on the cat and your sister, after some hard work! Maybe this second flat will turn out to be better in the long run, especially if they're more ready to get things finalised. It's been a long drawn out house move for you, and will be good to settle down at last. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


~~~All wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, Very Happy Birthday wishes.
> Feeling a tad better today. As it will be in mid 70's hope to take Maya for walk. We are having unseasonably warm weather and I want to celebrate.


Thanks, and good to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Otherwise we will be frogmarching you to the Drs! Celebrate all you can - Mid 70s here would be regarded as warm in summer, but then we think it's cold in the low 50s, and don't often get frost, unlike on the British mainland.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, I see your BD is today too. Hope you have a wonderful birthday. I think I wished you one already, but just in case.


~Railyn, many many happy happy returns! Enjoy & indulge yourself! SO glad you were born!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> The penguin would be fun! And, yes, it is a good thing you didn't use that ruler.


~~~I think I need to check all of my rulers!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I'm almost up to date but so much has happened in the past week that I'm bound to leave out someone in my comments, please forgive me.
> Julie, so glad you are safely installed along with Ringo in your new home. I hope you can get plenty more help with all the things you still have to get done, but don't rush it too much. Your new neighbours sound nice, and I imagine it will be fun getting to know everyone better.
> Thankyou for looking out for Agnes, I do hope her eye problems resolve very soon, it must be rather a worry.
> Heather, I'm pleased your problems are easing, and you can understand how everything got to that pitch, and get your meds sorted. I hope you get some help around the house though - shouldn't be all down to you.
> Matthew's cat portrait is wonderful, as are all the pretty garments, pacer.
> Melody, I hope the headache has left for good, and good wishes for the MRI later this month. Congratulations on the extra $$ from your employer. Use it for a treat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a real nice day . Wonder how much tuna your DH had to pay to the dolphins 😃 . Did they put on a show for you . I love seeing them in their natural habitat . They follow behind the ferries and play in the waves
> Sonja


Yes, I've had a lovely day. No tuna were knowingly harmed in the Dolphin display! They were quite a distance out to sea but clearly leaping out of the water, and looked so elegant. Another walker said they had been much closer inshore before we saw them, and there were 5 in the pod. I assume there was a shoal of fish which they were pursuing. There must be a lot around here at present as a large pod of at least 20 has been reported around Alderney, north of here. We had a 'lost' juvenile in the harbour and one of the bays in Alderney a few years ago which would come up to you when you went swimming, and tried to play with the small boats, but after a few weeks it was decided that he was risking getting hurt by the engines of the motor vessels by getting too close to them so should be discouraged from getting to used to people especially in boats. He was also seen around the South coast (England) recognisable by the scars he'd got, and then not reported again. I hope he joined a local pod rather than getting fatally injured. The marine biologists theorised that he might have been thrown out of his pod when he became a "teenager" and would rejoin one when mature.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Definitely there will be crafting space. Hope you are resting today. It is as important as unpacking you know.


As we are now Monday I need to be busy- sweeping or vacuuming high on the priority list after the washing!


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> It was terrible at the time he had 2little girls one a year older than my oldest and one only 2. Another man a lot older than him was supposed to go with him like he did every week but wouldn't that week because everyone was being warned to stay home . You might remember the storm it's that one in 1987 were Michael Fish got it all wrong
> Sonja


Poor Michael Fish, he will never live that down! I do remember it, we lived in N. Bucks and worked 30 miles away, and next day we had trees blocking lots of roads. Lots of huge beech trees, and old oaks. Luckily no one got hurt in the neighbourhood, only cars and buildings damaged, and many chimneys blown down!


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, TNS!

Enjoyed the pics of the Illinois get together, and also Matthew's drawings. Your cat's are very well done, Matthew.


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Pup lover

Will post my pictures of yarn and mini kap tomorrow. Realized when i was unloading the car we never did do the books!!! Oh well, will always have books for the next time! Our friend Cheryl was quite impressed with all you ladies. Everyone was so friendly and so helpful she said, she really appreciated being included in the little gifts also. Im her only knitting friend so she enjoyed meeting like minded folks. 

~~~So glad to meet her, too! Always happy to widen the circle....can we get her onto the KTP? Have her the KAP on her schedule, too!

DH mentioned as he was collecting my bags from the back seat....hmmmm, the books are still here. Oops! I'll send them along next week. Always fun to get a package! Enjoy them and pass them along. Always glad to recycle.... :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Have been outside with puppy, lots of picking up to do for the lawn people, nothing big that I can see. Still very windy,the sun is out so looks nice. Breakfast is over and you know where I am. Tried to get into my car to go to church, the lock is frozen, probably has been that way for days because I haven't gone anywhere. Did notice no one is driving around the parking lot. Understand we may get snow later on, oh well it's wintertime.
> 
> I don't do house work on Sunday, have some reading to do and work on my schedule for this next week. Must add what I didn't do last week, hopefully there will be time to do some knitting.
> 
> Today, I must find something good to make for dinner. I feel like I need a healthy meal or 2. Have a freezer and pantry full, just need to decide. It's always something "to do".
> 
> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> I do a lot of reading on here and wish everyone a wonderful day, what ever time it is in your home. It's really amazing we can talk all over the world on here and the phone.
> 
> Believe I will see what's in the freezer that I can put in the crock pot and also make up a lettuce salad for later.
> Sure would like something sweet to go with it. Until next time...VA Sharon


It's still cold but,at least, we have the beautiful sunshine so that's always a plus!! We'll probably have clouds tomorrow leading up to the snow they're predicting. As long as it's cold, we might as well have snow! At least, it's something different. And here, it never hangs around long enough to really cause many problems. Unless you're on the streets where idiots try to drive the same speed in icy, snowy conditions as they do on dry pavement.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> That's really interesting, we heard about it being identified by a researcher in Scandinavia as a 'sunstone' but I hadn't realised there was anything on TV about it. It must have been filmed fairly recently. I'm so pleased you saw Alderney, as I'm very fond of its scenery, and love to share it.


Yes, it was filmed in the last few months. It's a new series this year on the Travel Channel. The name of the program is Expedition Unknown. It's about an archaeologist/adventurer investigating different myths,etc. Of, course the Viking sandstone myth has been around for a while. Just recently, they've discovered it's not a myth. It does work if you know how to use it properly. Very interestig and, even more so, because I saw your lovely island!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

Puplover, your miniKAP looked fun. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday TNS. I hope you're having a great day and enjoying lovely weather down there on Alderney.
> Just got back from my Sunday morning walk along the Thames, a lovely walk but the weather is a bit uninspiring, the usual grey drab weather we have been getting a lot of lately. I mustn't complain, compared to what some of you over the pond are getting ours is positively tropical!


Thank you! The weather today (I'm in Guernsey at present) has been lovely once the morning's rain and grey cloud passed, so by lunch time it was sunny and almost warm, and the sun felt great if you kept out of the breeze. Warmest feeling day for ages.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> *TNS* hope you have a very happy birthday today! May you be blessed with good health, laughter & love!


Thank you, I think you're all doing your best to make this happen for me!


----------



## purl2diva

jheiens said:


> Thanks, WI Joy. How is Arizona this morning? Are you doing well?
> We were stationed in Yuma one winter--Don's last duty assignment for the Marine Corps.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We are enjoying our time. Temps above average - we have been in the low 80s for over a week. We have to take our walk earlier in the morning- after 11 or so, it is too hot.

I had a cat scan a week ago and then an appt with the urologist. My kidney stones have not changed which is good but there is still a chance that I could have another episode. Need to continue to drink lots of water and eat an orange every day.

Thanks for asking.

WI Joy


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Poor Michael Fish, he will never live that down! I do remember it, we lived in N. Bucks and worked 30 miles away, and next day we had trees blocking lots of roads. Lots of huge beech trees, and old oaks. Luckily no one got hurt in the neighbourhood, only cars and buildings damaged, and many chimneys blown down!


I remember that night too! There were some very tall pine trees across the road from our house. I lay in bed all night listening to them creaking and swaying in the wind, and praying if they came down they didn't fall my way!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

The pix of the mini-KAP looked like you were having fun! Thanks for posting. I don't get to travel much anymore so enjoy others tales.

Ohio Joy, please give your DH a big hug from me and a b-day wish. 

My local friend keeps griping about how cold it is-- I finally snapped at her-- it got below 10 F last night but that is nothing compared to what so many of you are having. We have had a very mild winter with little snow and cold for very short periods. Most days it is above freezing and often above 50. Hope it has been cold enough to kill off some insects.


----------



## TNS

Regarding working dogs, the blind daughter of a dear friend (Ann, who died last year) has had two wonderful guide dogs, the first one was retired but stayed with them as a pet. Whenever the dog was on duty Ann used to clip a sign on the harness saying," I'm working - please don't disturb " and soon everyone in Alderney knew not to talk to her or pet her until she was off duty, not wearing her harness. It seemed to work well, so I assumed it was general practice elsewhere.


----------



## Aran

Cashmeregma said:


> Is that a sweater you knit? Love the color on you.


No, it's not a sweater, though it is close in color to the Aran sweater that I'm still knitting. It's actually a really cute hoodie which is made of fleece & has "ANIMAL" embroidered on it with a picture of Animal from the Muppets embroidered on it as well. Lots of people have commented on it when I wear it in public.

My horoscope said that I'm supposed to meet someone in a yarn store while reaching for the same skein of yarn in the sale bin; if I don't want him, he (the man who wrote the horoscope) does. I guess that I can hope, though I rarely go to actual yarn shops & when I do, I don't find too many other men in there. Maybe I'm supposed to meet a woman in a yarn shop? It wouldn't matter to me, either way. 

My friends & I decided to stay home today instead of going to Quaker Meeting. We didn't get that much snow yesterday, but the wind sure did make the most of it by blowing it all around. It's bitterly cold, too. The high is only supposed to be 2 F today. It was 1 F a little while ago. I knit & read the Sunday newspapers while watching CBS Sunday Morning & Face the Nation this morning instead, which felt kind of decadent to me. I hope that everyone affected by this polar blast stays warm & safe.


----------



## iamsam

that's certainly good news - hope it continues - tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in warm healing energy. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy with lots left over for dh. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here at page 17.
> I have not been much in the mood for reading, spending most of my computer time playing mindless games. I do see, however. that Gagesmom is back after a long hiatus. Hi Mel.
> I had to have an angiogram done a couple weeks ago. They found 60% blockage in the right side carotid artery. I am on meds and they will do an ultrasound in 6 months to see how things are looking. I am only 53 so a bit surprised at it being at this point already. I have post op appointment on Tuesday so will get into a water aerobics class after that.
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam

great avatar londy. --- sam



London Girl said:


> Hi Tami, love that beautiful baby in your avatar, is it your granddaughter? How are you keeping? All good here and so glad we haven't got your weather over here - yet!!!xxx


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day🎂


~~~Snowy birthday greetings from Chicago! Have a sunny day!


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> It is someone else Julie. Our Donna is "Southern Gal" and her birthday's in April, and the other one, whose birthday was yesterday is "southerngal" .....confusing or what!


~~~even more confusing...one of them is from New Jersey??? Not the south in my mind..... :?


----------



## Kathleendoris

Aran said:


> No, it's not a sweater, though it is close in color to the Aran sweater that I'm still knitting. It's actually a really cute hoodie which is made of fleece & has "ANIMAL" embroidered on it with a picture of Animal from the Muppets embroidered on it as well. Lots of people have commented on it when I wear it in public.
> 
> My horoscope said that I'm supposed to meet someone in a yarn store while reaching for the same skein of yarn in the sale bin; if I don't want him, he (the man who wrote the horoscope) does. I guess that I can hope, though I rarely go to actual yarn shops & when I do, I don't find too many other men in there. Maybe I'm supposed to meet a woman in a yarn shop? It wouldn't matter to me, either way.
> 
> My friends & I decided to stay home today instead of going to Quaker Meeting. We didn't get that much snow yesterday, but the wind sure did make the most of it by blowing it all around. It's bitterly cold, too. The high is only supposed to be 2 F today. It was 1 F a little while ago. I knit & read the Sunday newspapers while watching CBS Sunday Morning & Face the Nation this morning instead, which felt kind of decadent to me. I hope that everyone affected by this polar blast stays warm & safe.


Aran, I had the same horoscope as you, and reacted similarly. My priority would be to get hold of that bargain yarn. If anyone else wanted the man, they would be more than welcome to him.

Stay warm in those temperatures. We have been having around 4 C today, which is almost a heatwave by comparison, but I have still been shivering.


----------



## Kathleendoris

cmaliza said:


> ~~~even more confusing...one of them is from New Jersey??? Not the south in my mind..... :?


But maybe she is originally a Southern Gal?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just too cold and dangerous out there for us to be going anywhere. Yesterday, there was a multiple car pile up and road closures and delays on the roads we all travelled into Morris on Friday. They say timing is everything and this time, getting together on Friday rather than Saturday was a godsend.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-multivehicle-accident-shuts-down-sb-i55-near-gardner-20150214-story.html
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Auto Show yesterday as our Valentine's Day outing, but opted to not go out in the mess - today is not any better. DH has tomorrow off due to Presidents' Day holiday, so maybe the weather will be more cooperative to go then. Not a horrible loss not to go--but it is a fun time.
> 
> I'll spend the day puttering around here -- now to find something for DH to do. He prefers to do everything as a pair and I prefer to do knitting, cooking, baking, sewing and cleaning by myself.


~~~WOW....you are right! Timing is everything! We had such a pretty day...clear roads, sunny skies, clear air...all great for a wonderful day together! :thumbup: :thumbup: I80 & I55 were the 2 roads we traveled...whew! :-D


----------



## Aran

Kathleendoris said:


> Aran, I had the same horoscope as you, and reacted similarly. My priority would be to get hold of that bargain yarn. If anyone else wanted the man, they would be more than welcome to him.
> 
> Stay warm in those temperatures. We have been having around 4 C today, which is almost a heatwave by comparison, but I have still been shivering.


No, I meant that I wouldn't mind if I met a man or a woman. I would rather meet a possible new love interest than get my hands on the bargain yarn. My stash is too big as it is. Wait, that doesn't sound like a stereotypical knitter, does it? Oh well, very few people have ever called me "stereotypical."


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> yes we got lucky with the weather did we not! Mom and I said the same thing yesterday. Hope you can find something for Dale to do by himself. I totally understand!


~~~I understand, too! It gets really frustrating in the grocery store....I can go in & out in a flash, but he has to read everything....check all options.....meander. I am forever back tracking, trying to find out where he has gone! Luckily, at home, there is almost always soccer on tv, and he has tons of newspapers to read! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nittergma

I've been reading little bits and I'm glad you've had 2 headache free days Melody! Hope there are more of them. 
It was -10F this morning and breezy. The animals seem to be taking it with no problem but I'm sure cold! This old house doesn't want to heat and all our water is frozen now. Very frustrating and want to whine but I won't  
I'm going to read on and find all the pics you all are talking about. nittergma


----------



## Kathleendoris

Aran said:


> No, I meant that I wouldn't mind if I met a man or a woman. I would rather meet a possible new love interest than get my hands on the bargain yarn. My stash is too big as it is. Wait, that doesn't sound like a stereotypical knitter, does it? Oh well, very few people have ever called me "stereotypical."


OK, Aran, I will be very happy to pass the unwanted love interest on to you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Happy day after Valentine's Day! I hope everyone is doing well. I know there are those that are ill and hope that you will feel better soon. I have missed lots of birthdays, so happy birthday to those that are a year older! Sympathies to everyone that has lost a loved one, either human or fur baby.


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> vabchnonnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> Pick it up and shake it up side down. That always seems a good start, it's amazing what falls out from between the keys. Then I sometimes go between the keys with a cotton wool bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~I use a small soft brush which I keep beside the computer. Sweep it off every so often.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aran

Kathleendoris said:


> OK, Aran, I will be very happy to pass the unwanted love interest on to you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so thoughtful of you, Kathleendoris! :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> The pix of the mini-KAP looked like you were having fun! Thanks for posting. I don't get to travel much anymore so enjoy others tales.
> 
> Ohio Joy, please give your DH a big hug from me and a b-day wish.
> 
> My local friend keeps griping about how cold it is-- I finally snapped at her-- it got below 10 F last night but that is nothing compared to what so many of you are having. We have had a very mild winter with little snow and cold for very short periods. Most days it is above freezing and often above 50. Hope it has been cold enough to kill off some insects.


~~~I like that! Positive reasons for the cold.....helps kill off some germs, too....and helps plants go thru hibernation periods...necessary to their cycles. Makes us appreciate spring and summer....I'm sure we can find a few other positives about winter...it's BEAUTIFUL! I do appreciate the trouble and danger for those who must go out in it. I pray for their safety.


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I understand, too! It gets really frustrating in the grocery store....I can go in & out in a flash, but he has to read everything....check all options.....meander. I am forever back tracking, trying to find out where he has gone! Luckily, at home, there is almost always soccer on tv, and he has tons of newspapers to read! :lol: :lol:


Luckily, there were a couple of the Chicago TV stations doing specials on the Chicago Auto Show so he got to go anyway in the comfort of his recliner.

I'm busy cooking -- I decided to try a new dish -- Middle-eastern flavored stuffed peppers. I used 4 nice green peppers - sautee'd some onion, celery, garlic and pepper tops and when cooled, mixed them with hamburger, eggs, rice/lentil mixture & home-made za'atar spices and stuffed into the peppers. I covered the stuffed peppers with my homemade stewed tomatoes mixed with some harrissa paste and put them in the cast iron dutch oven to cook away for a few hours. Sure smells good in here.

Now, off to get some other things done.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Several hours later....still snowing. "luckily" for us it is over 2". Our week of shoveling duty starts tomorrow, but if it is over 2" then we have a service that comes out to shovel & salt. No more snow is predicted until Thursday...when DS comes for a short visit. 

I was having computer & printing problems...wonder of all this new-fangled technology...I have a friend's son "on retainer" (he works for food...especially blueberry pie!) and he can fix my computer remotely! Pretty nifty! Things seem to be working again. 

Soothing, healing prayers for all with aches, pains, and problems. Hearty cheers for all of the celebrations! Glad everyone was born! I'm caught up! That's worth some celebration, too! Haven't been there for quite some time!
TTYL....off to finish my 4th square for the mystery afghan.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Luckily, there were a couple of the Chicago TV stations doing specials on the Chicago Auto Show so he got to go anyway in the comfort of his recliner.
> 
> I'm busy cooking -- I decided to try a new dish -- Middle-eastern flavored stuffed peppers. I used 4 nice green peppers - sautee'd some onion, celery, garlic and pepper tops and when cooled, mixed them with hamburger, eggs, rice/lentil mixture & home-made za'atar spices and stuffed into the peppers. I covered the stuffed peppers with my homemade stewed tomatoes mixed with some harrissa paste and put them in the cast iron dutch oven to cook away for a few hours. Sure smells good in here.
> 
> Now, off to get some other things done.


Sounds good from here- I love a good stuffed pepper. Which reminds me, I should be looking for overgrown zucchini/marrow, very fond of that stuffed too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did a quick catching up. Aran hope you find the needed love interest; everyone needs someone and you're a lovely person. 

TNS how delightful that DH was able to "provide the dolphin show". Got a chuckle thinking about him orchestating such. 

Rookie your stuffed peppers sound good. Stuffed peppers always look so yummy but give me such indigestion so I don't make them.

Beautiful day here though cold (for us). Iknow they are predicting snow coming in this evening but I'll be quite surprised if there is any. And, keep in mind we freak out over even an inch of snow which is a far, far cry from you folks in the north. We shall see.

Put aside the dreambird for a day or so just to take a break and have been working on another baby dress/top using Melody's pattern. I had ordered some yarn by James C Brett; lovely feel to this yarn. So very soft. Also gave in and ordered some yarn from the e-tent sale that was posted earlier. Can't wait to get it. Oh yes, also joined Carol on the Mystery Afghan KAL and ordered that yarn from Yarnspirations. Would have bought it locally but got a discount by joining in and free shipping so I actually came out better ordering it online. 

Well, need to go stoke the wood stove fire and warm up the living room. TTYL...Gwen


----------



## iamsam

i usually remember to check on that - thanks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Try this one Sam. I took the s out of the http


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Did a quick catching up. Aran hope you find the needed love interest; everyone needs someone and you're a lovely person.
> 
> TNS how delightful that DH was able to "provide the dolphin show". Got a chuckle thinking about him orchestating such.
> 
> Rookie your stuffed peppers sound good. Stuffed peppers always look so yummy but give me such indigestion so I don't make them.
> 
> Beautiful day here though cold (for us). Iknow they are predicting snow coming in this evening but I'll be quite surprised if there is any. And, keep in mind we freak out over even an inch of snow which is a far, far cry from you folks in the north. We shall see.
> 
> Put aside the dreambird for a day or so just to take a break and have been working on another baby dress/top using Melody's pattern. I had ordered some yarn by James C Brett; lovely feel to this yarn. So very soft. Also gave in and ordered some yarn from the e-tent sale that was posted earlier. Can't wait to get it. Oh yes, also joined Carol on the Mystery Afghan KAL and ordered that yarn from Yarnspirations. Would have bought it locally but got a discount by joining in and free shipping so I actually came out better ordering it online.
> 
> Well, need to go stoke the wood stove fire and warm up the living room. TTYL...Gwen


I'm not fond of the cooked pepper -- so I make a bunch of porcupine meatballs (just the stuffing rolled into meatballs) and put them in the sauce to cook. DH gets all the stuffed ones and I eat the meatballs -- just enough of the flavoring without the heartburn....I've found that I don't get nearly the number of episodes of heartburn as I used to since I've cut way way down on bread, pasta, salt, sugar and potatoes.


----------



## sassafras123

Maya and I had nice walk.77 degrees. Fillaree are blooming, they are fingernail size purple grey desert flowers.
Resting then hope to do a load of laundry.
WILly, what does wearing an orange a day do for kidney stones?


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about your neighbor - what a nice idea for your group to remember her at your next meeting. I bet having the grandchildren was fun - but I have found sending them home is the best part. lol --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Happy birthday, Norma, and best wishes for the wedding.
> 
> I am finally caught up! I thought I was beginning to get everything under control last week, then I developed a cold, which affected my sense of balance, so I was really out of it for a couple of days. I slept through much of Thursday,,but that was obviously what my body needed, because I feel fine again now.
> 
> We had a busy afternoon, looking after the two younger grandsons while their parents played hockey (field, not ice). Both won their games and neither had any injuries,so it was good news all around.
> 
> I had sad news this evening, about a neighbour who died this morning. She was suffering from MSA (multiple systems atrophy) and had been very ill for some time, but I had not realised that the end was quite so close. She was a very bright lady, an archaeologist who had lectured at Cambridge, and a talented artist as well, but the last few years had been very hard, as she could no longer speak clearly or even paint. She was a member of,my NWR group, and we are meeting at my house on Monday. I did wonder if the others would want to go ahead in the circumstances, but we decided to get together and work on a suitable way to pay tribute to her.


----------



## iamsam

well really Josephine - I would be glad to chaperone you while you were here and make sure you didn't get into any trouble. what happens in defiance stays in defiance. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> We'd love to but Londy has to go and visit her son in NZ and lm not alloed out on my own :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> so sorry about your neighbor - what a nice idea for your group to remember her at your next meeting. I bet having the grandchildren was fun - but I have found sending them home is the best part. lol --- sam


Yes, once they have gone home, we can sit and giggle at all the funny things they have said and done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great drawing - and wonderful sweaters mary - love all the colors - it would take me a while to weave in all those ends also. some baby is going to look pretty cute in them. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


----------



## iamsam

and happy birthday from me railyn - hope it is a great day for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, I see your BD is today too. Hope you have a wonderful birthday. I think I wished you one already, but just in case.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Yes, it was filmed in the last few months. It's a new series this year on the Travel Channel. The name of the program is Expedition Unknown. It's about an archaeologist/adventurer investigating different myths,etc. Of, course the Viking sandstone myth has been around for a while. Just recently, they've discovered it's not a myth. It does work if you know how to use it properly. Very interestig and, even more so, because I saw your lovely island!!
> Junek


I've just watched the show on YouTube, and the Alderney scenes are all very relevant to me! The little plane is one of three used for the shorter routes but they are being phased out to be replaced by a Dornier which has conventional seating with a central Isle and only one door, not a row of doors. The pub with the dog at the bar is just down from our house and there's a quick view of our row of houses from the sea, and the bay we are on. I'm the membership secretary for the museum where one of the interviews was done, so it's all familiar, except I didn't recognise the divers he went out with. The remainder of the show was very interesting too as it was fun to see the "Vikings' and see that the device reconstructed could work. What fun! I hadn't realised any of this had been filmed but that's the problem of being away in Guernsey for a lot of the time. I know someone else has been over filming but it was at the beginning of this year, for a travel show I think.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to don - did he blow out all his candles? I need to find some other pawn shops close by for them next year. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the generous wishes for Don's birthday tomorrow. I will certainly share them with him. He really had a great time at the last KAP, especially having the chance to wander around town with Grandma Paula's DH to the many shops they sought out while we dyed yarns and were otherwise preoccupied with our good times.
> 
> The Southern gal who has a birthday today lives in NJ if I recall correctly.
> 
> Keep warm and be kind to yourselves, Knitters, you are valuable to all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that sounds so good - I like pie for my birthday also - sour cherry - I usually have to make it which is fine - I also get to eat most of it. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> I just told Don of all your birthday wishes for him. He smiled and said , ''Thank you but I'm not sharing either of the Cranberry-Apple pies Joy made for my birthday. Just so you know!" (grin)
> 
> However, if any of you show up by dinnertime tomorrow evening, I believe he will share and even offer you some with ice cream.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

sending my good wishes for a wonderful day tns - hope you blew out all your candles. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day🎂


----------



## iamsam

as long as there is one letter different your computer will accept it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So that makes a total of three almost the same! It is hard sometimes to come up with what the computer will accept.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Been slowly getting things moved back upstairs since it looks like I'm going to be able to keep doing the stairs. Got a huge amount of clothing moved back up today. During the night I looked outside and it was so strange as the screens, even on the 2nd floor, were solid with snow stuck in them. It has been white outs and I feel sorry for people out on the highways today. Hope our truckers and others will be safe where this storm has hit. DH just came in and said he lost his keys in the snow. He was shoveling and cleaning off his car. Sure hope he finds them because if they come to plow and it goes into a drift, the ones at the end of our driveway are taller than us by far and then if the street snow plow comes, who knows where they will be. Made a really healthy brunch of sprouts, lime juice, oil, white radish, carrots, tomatoes, onion, loads of cilantro, and roasted pumpkin seeds. 

Rookie, see you are making stuffed peppers. Just read in one of those hint books that if you coat the outside with oil it will hep the peppers keep their color better. I never knew that.

I'm quite behind on here so will see if I can make some headway.


----------



## vabchnonnie

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I use a small soft brush which I keep beside the computer. Sweep it off every so often.


Thank you for the brush idea for the keyboard. It looks too me that it needs a good scrubbing...VA Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you for the brush idea for the keyboard. It looks too me that it needs a good scrubbing...VA Sharon


There are special moist towelettes that they have especially for electronic devices. Nice when you need some moisture as it doesn't seem to cause a problem.


----------



## iamsam

it's never too tropical. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And ours of course is being a little too tropical!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS Happy Birthday to our Channel Islands friend from Brrrrrr, cold Upstate NY. Hope you get to celebrate your special day and as it is late for you now, I guess you have already done your celebrating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk.77 degrees. Fillaree are blooming, they are fingernail size purple grey desert flowers.
> Resting then hope to do a load of laundry.
> WILly, what does wearing an orange a day do for kidney stones?


Sounds divine to me. :thumbup: Not the laundry, which I am also doing, but the walk, warm temps and beautiful flowers.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Julie - it's monday, have you talked with Nasir regarding the stove, ie: oven? Besides that, are all the other appliances in working order now. Did the outside get cleaned up after those previous tenants, would think there would be a lot to do, even trim back the shrubury. Please keep on the owner, he won't do it until you're after him to do it, the garage, the wash house etc. If the tenants were there very long, I'm sure they didn't do much outside, compared to the inside. Keep us posted we are behind you for these bothers...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you martina - hoping your move is smoothly done. are your eyes getting any better? tons of healing energy zooming to you nonstop. --- sam



martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam

I'm dreaming of those kind of days - they will be here eventually. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Happy Valentine's Weekend. DD and new beau on their way out for an overnight. Met him years ago when he was just a friend. Now, something has moved forward. Fun! Nice guy. Knitted two heart shaped washcloths, red and white for him, white with a little red for her. And finished fingerless gloves for DH. Feel guilty to say in Sonoma County, we are outside in shorts and t shirts after noon. Yesterday it was 70 in the shade. But I'm still doing a pot roast with all the trimmings for dinner. Slow cooker of course. Happy long weekend to everyone, and good thoughts to the Universe for all who find themselves unwell.


----------



## iamsam

hope you stay inside all three days peggy - too cold to be outside for any reason. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> We have temperature warnings out for the next three days - -38C for the next three days. Given that -40C is the same as -40F that's pretty darn cold. Not fit for man or beast.


----------



## iamsam

Sharon - I use a Lysol wipe - cleans it up quickly - gets in all the nooks and crannys. in fact - looking at mine I could stand to clean it too - maybe tomorrow. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Have been outside with puppy, lots of picking up to do for the lawn people, nothing big that I can see. Still very windy,the sun is out so looks nice. Breakfast is over and you know where I am. Tried to get into my car to go to church, the lock is frozen, probably has been that way for days because I haven't gone anywhere. Did notice no one is driving around the parking lot. Understand we may get snow later on, oh well it's wintertime.
> 
> I don't do house work on Sunday, have some reading to do and work on my schedule for this next week. Must add what I didn't do last week, hopefully there will be time to do some knitting.
> 
> Today, I must find something good to make for dinner. I feel like I need a healthy meal or 2. Have a freezer and pantry full, just need to decide. It's always something "to do".
> 
> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> 
> I do a lot of reading on here and wish everyone a wonderful day, what ever time it is in your home. It's really amazing we can talk all over the world on here and the phone.
> 
> Believe I will see what's in the freezer that I can put in the crock pot and also make up a lettuce salad for later.
> Sure would like something sweet to go with it. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

Sonja - how was the cherry swirl cake? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sharon glad nothing major was damaged . Sorry about your lock being frozen . Hope it sorts its self out soon . I had something sweet .Sams recipe for cherry coffee swirl cake it was lovely . Oldest son made it yesterday morning before him and his 2brothers went down to London for the week end sure has been quite round here . Usually all 3 pop in at sometime
> Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Have we heard from Nanacaren lately? I can't remember that she told us what was wrong with arm, etc, and don't remember morning coffee except from last week. Hope she is OK, think she is in the bad snow area, isn't she?

I'm making scrapple, time to get meat off the bones. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

mount rainier has always been know as he - at least to my knowledge. it is also the most dangerous volcano in the country. ---- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is the mountain a "he"?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Do you have the link for this. I couldn't find the one that you are talking about.



TNS said:


> I've just watched the show on YouTube, and the Alderney scenes are all very relevant to me! The little plane is one of three used for the shorter routes but they are being phased out to be replaced by a Dornier which has conventional seating with a central Isle and only one door, not a row of doors. The pub with the dog at the bar is just down from our house and there's a quick view of our row of houses from the sea, and the bay we are on. I'm the membership secretary for the museum where one of the interviews was done, so it's all familiar, except I didn't recognise the divers he went out with. The remainder of the show was very interesting too as it was fun to see the "Vikings' and see that the device reconstructed could work. What fun! I hadn't realised any of this had been filmed but that's the problem of being away in Guernsey for a lot of the time. I know someone else has been over filming but it was at the beginning of this year, for a travel show I think.


----------



## iamsam

no just one - all mine. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I might to make that a couple of pies, Mary--just to make sure that there's enough to go around!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Aran, I had the same horoscope as you, and reacted similarly. My priority would be to get hold of that bargain yarn. If anyone else wanted the man, they would be more than welcome to him.
> 
> Stay warm in those temperatures. We have been having around 4 C today, which is almost a heatwave by comparison, but I have still been shivering.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I've been reading little bits and I'm glad you've had 2 headache free days Melody! Hope there are more of them.
> It was -10F this morning and breezy. The animals seem to be taking it with no problem but I'm sure cold! This old house doesn't want to heat and all our water is frozen now. Very frustrating and want to whine but I won't
> I'm going to read on and find all the pics you all are talking about. nittergma


Hope that doesn't mean burst pipes??? Maybe the water for the animals.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I use a small soft brush which I keep beside the computer. Sweep it off every so often.


I need to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Chocolate is an appropriate reward for hauling wet laundry! :lol:


Not just chocolate - Bob gave me some beautiful amethyst jewelry for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Regarding working dogs, the blind daughter of a dear friend (Ann, who died last year) has had two wonderful guide dogs, the first one was retired but stayed with them as a pet. Whenever the dog was on duty Ann used to clip a sign on the harness saying," I'm working - please don't disturb " and soon everyone in Alderney knew not to talk to her or pet her until she was off duty, not wearing her harness. It seemed to work well, so I assumed it was general practice elsewhere.


What a great way to teach people before they even ask. Saves having to say it over and over too.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> Sonja - how was the cherry swirl cake? --- sam


It was delicious Sam and the good news is that I haven't had to share with anyone 😈😈as my 2 oldest sons have took there younger brother to London for the weekend to watch a football (soccer) match . Although I have been getting the sad soulful look that only a dog can do when it's begging for food , I keep telling her that's it's not good for her . 😀


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Been slowly getting things moved back upstairs since it looks like I'm going to be able to keep doing the stairs. Got a huge amount of clothing moved back up today. During the night I looked outside and it was so strange as the screens, even on the 2nd floor, were solid with snow stuck in them. It has been white outs and I feel sorry for people out on the highways today. Hope our truckers and others will be safe where this storm has hit. DH just came in and said he lost his keys in the snow. He was shoveling and cleaning off his car. Sure hope he finds them because if they come to plow and it goes into a drift, the ones at the end of our driveway are taller than us by far and then if the street snow plow comes, who knows where they will be. Made a really healthy brunch of sprouts, lime juice, oil, white radish, carrots, tomatoes, onion, loads of cilantro, and roasted pumpkin seeds.
> 
> Rookie, see you are making stuffed peppers. Just read in one of those hint books that if you coat the outside with oil it will hep the peppers keep their color better. I never knew that.
> 
> I'm quite behind on here so will see if I can make some headway.


I didn't know that either---will have to try it next time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> No, it's not a sweater, though it is close in color to the Aran sweater that I'm still knitting. It's actually a really cute hoodie which is made of fleece & has "ANIMAL" embroidered on it with a picture of Animal from the Muppets embroidered on it as well. Lots of people have commented on it when I wear it in public.
> 
> My horoscope said that I'm supposed to meet someone in a yarn store while reaching for the same skein of yarn in the sale bin; if I don't want him, he (the man who wrote the horoscope) does. I guess that I can hope, though I rarely go to actual yarn shops & when I do, I don't find too many other men in there. Maybe I'm supposed to meet a woman in a yarn shop? It wouldn't matter to me, either way.
> 
> My friends & I decided to stay home today instead of going to Quaker Meeting. We didn't get that much snow yesterday, but the wind sure did make the most of it by blowing it all around. It's bitterly cold, too. The high is only supposed to be 2 F today. It was 1 F a little while ago. I knit & read the Sunday newspapers while watching CBS Sunday Morning & Face the Nation this morning instead, which felt kind of decadent to me. I hope that everyone affected by this polar blast stays warm & safe.


What a hoot. Sounds like you need to start visiting the local yarn stores in your town and perhaps other towns too. ;-)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Have we heard from Nanacaren lately? I can't remember that she told us what was wrong with arm, etc, and don't remember morning coffee except from last week. Hope she is OK, think she is in the bad snow area, isn't she?
> 
> I'm making scrapple, time to get meat off the bones. TTYL


Hi --- I'm headed your way -- I'll bring the maple syrup!!


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> But maybe she is originally a Southern Gal?


That is my assumption, also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Grandmapaula said:


> Not just chocolate - Bob gave me some beautiful amethyst jewelry for Valentine's Day!


Oh my.....he really is a sweetheart!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it's never too tropical. --- sam


You wanna bet?


----------



## iamsam

Heidi's kitchen water is frozen but they still have water in the bathroom. I think my toilet is frozen - it is against the outside wall. I can always use a bucket if needed. to spill water into the toilet that is. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I've been reading little bits and I'm glad you've had 2 headache free days Melody! Hope there are more of them.
> It was -10F this morning and breezy. The animals seem to be taking it with no problem but I'm sure cold! This old house doesn't want to heat and all our water is frozen now. Very frustrating and want to whine but I won't
> I'm going to read on and find all the pics you all are talking about. nittergma


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Have we heard from Nanacaren lately? I can't remember that she told us what was wrong with arm, etc, and don't remember morning coffee except from last week. Hope she is OK, think she is in the bad snow area, isn't she?
> 
> I'm making scrapple, time to get meat off the bones. TTYL


I was wondering about her too . Last I heard she was waiting for results from X-rays 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - it's monday, have you talked with Nasir regarding the stove, ie: oven? Besides that, are all the other appliances in working order now. Did the outside get cleaned up after those previous tenants, would think there would be a lot to do, even trim back the shrubury. Please keep on the owner, he won't do it until you're after him to do it, the garage, the wash house etc. If the tenants were there very long, I'm sure they didn't do much outside, compared to the inside. Keep us posted we are behind you for these bothers...VA Sharon


The Electrician has just been- and the fencing gang is due later today- if they don't turn up by tomorrow I am to contact Nasir again. The tap in the washhouse is sort of my problem. The stove and the light work now!


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> well really Josephine - I would be glad to chaperone you while you were here and make sure you didn't get into any trouble. what happens in defiance stays in defiance. --- sam


But if KAP folks get to chatting on here about what they saw or heard, pretty soon Mr. P will learn of it from some knitter in Josephine's WI circle, who commented on it to her husband who just happens to be an acquaintance of Mr.P's. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> The Electrician has just been- and the fencing gang is due later today- if they don't turn up by tomorrow I am to contact Nasir again. The tap in the washhouse is sort of my problem. The stove and the light work now!


Hello Julie 
It seems as if you are getting everything sorted out . Little by little but at least everything is moving in the right direction I'm so glad . How is it going with your neighbours are they as nice as you thought ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie
> It seems as if you are getting everything sorted out . Little by little but at least everything is moving in the right direction I'm so glad . How is it going with your neighbours are they as nice as you thought ?
> Sonja


So far so good! Time will be the real test- but we are off to a good start!


----------



## jheiens

He hasn't had his cranberry-apple pie yet, Sam. Dinner will be ready in about 30 minutes.

Ohio Joy



thewren said:


> happy birthday to don - did he blow out all his candles? I need to find some other pawn shops close by for them next year. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS, How thoughtful of DH to arrange the dolphins. :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like such a lovely day. No way without a coat here, but so glad your weather was great for your birthday. :thumbup: 

Martina, Glad you were able to find another lace and it sounds even better. YAY.

OH Joy, So glad dH got the Birthday Meal. I'm sure he's a happy guy. Happy Birthday wishes again on the actual day. I hope the weather wasn't like this when he was born. Can't imagine Ben having to work outside in this weather. Terrible.

Grannypeg, Please stay inside if you can. That is life threatening.


----------



## pammie1234

jheiens said:


> He hasn't had his cranberry-applepie yet, Sam. Dinner will be ready in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wish Don a happy birthday for me. The cranberry-apple pie sounds delicious! I like pie more than cake, most of the time!


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy, Can't imagine Ben having to work outside in this weather. Terrible.
> .


He couldn't believe it either--even after doing this kind of work for the last 6 or 7 years.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi --- I'm headed your way -- I'll bring the maple syrup!!


Come on over-- it smells wonderful and tomorrow I will be frying some for breakfast.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> You wanna bet?


Oh, Julie, I'm with you-- I keep reading about some from Australia having 105 and higher temps and almost melt. Our 24 F doesn't sound half bad!! Just joking-- I really like it nearer 70 or 65 F.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> well really Josephine - I would be glad to chaperone you while you were here and make sure you didn't get into any trouble. what happens in defiance stays in defiance. --- sam


Thank you Sam, would love to come but with my knee op due I'm not going to be very mobile.


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick fly by as I have the gks staying for a few days so we are busy busy busy. WI knitting tomorrow and then we are all going for a swim.


Happy birthday TNS (sorry it's so late)

Healing vibes and hugs to all. I'll catch up at some point. xx


----------



## EJS

vabchnonnie said:


> Can someone tell me how you clean your keyboard, mine looks pretty bad. Imagine, the things that go unnoticed on a daily basis, I could make a long list on that topic, but I won't.
> ...VA Sharon


Hi there,
I usually use a little paintbrush. It is thin enough to get between the keys and flexible enough to get underneath. It is amazing what gets caught under there...
Evelyn


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, the sprout salad we had earlier today was yours from last week and we are having the carrot zucchini burgers tonight with broccoli. Dh just said GREAT!!! Loved the sprout salad too.


----------



## pacer

nittergma said:


> I've been reading little bits and I'm glad you've had 2 headache free days Melody! Hope there are more of them.
> It was -10F this morning and breezy. The animals seem to be taking it with no problem but I'm sure cold! This old house doesn't want to heat and all our water is frozen now. Very frustrating and want to whine but I won't
> I'm going to read on and find all the pics you all are talking about. nittergma


Oh my! I am so sorry that your pipes are now frozen. I do hope you can thaw them out before any burst. Stay warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The water spigot in the refrigerator door isn't working...I'm supposing that it's frozen...but it's on an inside wall so further checking turned up that the water temperature had been turned down --- so the whole thing may be frozen up....oh no.

I got tired of the car shows on TV so watched the Expeditions Unknown on On Demand...it was very good; I've now set that as a program on my DVR to be saved each week. I think our grandson will like it too.

DGS starts his 2-week stay with us tomorrow afternoon. I have some things I want to get done before I have a 6 year old around every night.


----------



## vabchnonnie

EJS said:


> Hi there,
> I usually use a little paintbrush. It is thin enough to get between the keys and flexible enough to get underneath. It is amazing what gets caught under there...
> Evelyn


Do you use a wet or dry brush, would think the lint would attach better on a wet brush, thanks VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie

Also Evelyn, where in AZ? I have a sister in Gilbert and also one in Maricopa, just curious... VA Sharon


----------



## EJS

vabchnonnie said:


> Do you use a wet or dry brush, would think the lint would attach better on a wet brush, thanks VA Sharon


I actually use it dry. The bristles hold the lint very well. I use a damp cloth on the keys when they need it though.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm with you-- I keep reading about some from Australia having 105 and higher temps and almost melt. Our 24 F doesn't sound half bad!! Just joking-- I really like it nearer 70 or 65 F.


It is possibly because Sam has no flesh on his bones that he likes it so hot, but we have had this weather for two and a half months now, and everyone is getting tired of it. Hopefully by March it will break, or we will be having serious water rationing.


----------



## EJS

vabchnonnie said:


> Also Evelyn, where in AZ? I have a sister in Gilbert and also one in Maricopa, just curious... VA Sharon


I am in Mesa. 
Evelyn


----------



## vabchnonnie

Evelyn -- I've been there many times, my parents lived in Dreamland Villa for many years. Small world...VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Never even entered my head to think of elderly people going to doctors in the kind of weather you have . Do you have doctor / nurse home call outs where you live ?
> Sonja


No home visits by doctors. We have home care so if someone is home after surgery dressing changes can be arranged if the person cannot get to the hospital o have it done. As a lab tech, I did a few home collections over the years but that was as a favor to family & friends not through the health district & if they knew would not have been happy


----------



## flyty1n

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam, would love to come but with my knee op due I'm not going to be very mobile.


Kindly remind me when your knee op is so I can increase the prayers for you. Are you having a total knee replaacment..or should I not ask?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> Not just chocolate - Bob gave me some beautiful amethyst jewelry for Valentine's Day!


Ooo, you're being spoiled :lol: :lol: 
We didn't do anything for Valentines day, but I bought some halibut to cook for supper tonight, DHs favorite fish.but I think it will keep til tomorrow"
We went to Boston pizza with my sister & her family for late lunch after the hockey so won't need much for supper.
Niece did very well at the game, tied 1-1 so they will have another game Wed to see who goes to Provincal competition in Calgary in mid March.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I've just watched the show on YouTube, and the Alderney scenes are all very relevant to me! The little plane is one of three used for the shorter routes but they are being phased out to be replaced by a Dornier which has conventional seating with a central Isle and only one door, not a row of doors. The pub with the dog at the bar is just down from our house and there's a quick view of our row of houses from the sea, and the bay we are on. I'm the membership secretary for the museum where one of the interviews was done, so it's all familiar, except I didn't recognise the divers he went out with. The remainder of the show was very interesting too as it was fun to see the "Vikings' and see that the device reconstructed could work. What fun! I hadn't realised any of this had been filmed but that's the problem of being away in Guernsey for a lot of the time. I know someone else has been over filming but it was at the beginning of this year, for a travel show I think.


How fantastic that you got to see it!! I wondered about the row houses and wondered if one of them was yours.
I'm so glad I mentioned it so you could watch the show. 
Besides seeing your island (and that was a plus!!) I thought the section on the Vikings and getting the sunstone to really work was very interesting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have the link for this. I couldn't find the one that you are talking about.


I don't have the link for the show since I saw it on tv. But the title was Expedition Unknown so possibly you could bring it up with that.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


I like your squares. Nicely done. I know you will have fun with this project.


----------



## budasha

Hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day. My realtor dropped in a brought me a lovely flower arrangement and a delicious chocolate heart. I treated myself to crab legs but I don't think it was worth the effort. I spent more time trying to get the meat out than what I got. I was frustrated by the time I was finished...and still hungry. Won't be doing that anytime too soon.


----------



## pacer

I have had a headache most of the day. Still had to be busy so could not rest. Tonight I had a small nosebleed as well. I hope I will feel better tomorrow. 

Cashmeregma...Have you ever looked at the website: vegetariantimes.com? I saw a recipe for Broccoli Meatballs with Garlic-Tomato sauce which sounded like a nice edition to a pasta meal for you and DH. To find it, click on top rated recipes. They have an area where you can click on different types of cuisines like Italian, Mexican, Indian, etc. It looked like it would be quite a bit of fun for you to play around with.

Sam...I was wondering how your pipes would do with this cold weather. I do hope you can get them thawed. 

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the scrap yarn sweaters. I am blessed to only have to sew up the sleeves and leave the rest for my friend. Of course I can't leave them for her in the fall because she will be too busy getting everything organized to package and ship so this is the best time to give her as many as possible. So far I have given her 11 sweaters to finish sewing on. I probably have just as many at my home to prepare to give her. This is good news to her and she loves to finish them off and show them to some of the elderly ladies who no longer can knit for her due to health conditions. They still love to admire the sweaters. 

Time to try to get some sleep so take care.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, yes...we had good weather...some sunshine...great friends! It was a fun mini-KAP. The little town of Morris, IL, has some cute and wonderful stores & restaurants. The yarn shop, Le Mouton Rouge Knittery, was very accommodating. And they had a great selection of yarns. Rookie bought some grey and red yarn....the red is absolutely beautiful and vibrant. The owner Kelly said that red was made just for her...Rookie...do you remember the name of the color? It is going to make a gorgeous piece! All of us found something to buy! HA!
> 
> We were a merry band of 6: Rookie Retiree, OH Kathy, PupLover, CMaliza, Cheryl (friend of Puplover) & Diane (mom of PupLover). We got a few cute goodies....crocheted hearts from Kathy, phone teapot charm from PupLover, and ball of yarn & needles charm from Kathy.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures from our day In Morris, IL....personally, I encourage others to do what we in IL and near-by states have done....mini-KAPs...they are FUN!


Your pictures show that you were really enjoying yourselves. What a great get-together. Glad the weather co-operated.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can get cat bite fever, a nasty abcess can form at the site


I know that Vets are concerned about cat bites.


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> How's this for some soup? KeHinkle had strawberry soup (cold) for lunch today.


Mmmm..sure looks good.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A great day for a great birthday! Have TONS of fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Send her our best wishes for speed in recovery!


From me too.


----------



## budasha

Grannypeg said:


> DH's birthday is tomorrow and we celebrate then. He will be 73 yo. Sometimes amazed just how long we've been married--53 years this December.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your husband Ohio Joy. My father told us our marriage wouldn't last and it will be 50 years this year.


Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope you celebrated well today.


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> We are enjoying our time. Temps above average - we have been in the low 80s for over a week. We have to take our walk earlier in the morning- after 11 or so, it is too hot.
> 
> I had a cat scan a week ago and then an appt with the urologist. My kidney stones have not changed which is good but there is still a chance that I could have another episode. Need to continue to drink lots of water and eat an orange every day.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> WI Joy


What does the Orange do?


----------



## budasha

Aran said:


> I
> 
> I've been making soup lately & have discovered that I'm pretty good at it. I just realized that I could totally write that recipe so here it is:
> 
> TURKEY SAUSAGE VEGETABLE & BARLEY SOUP
> 
> 1/2 lb of smoked turkey sausage, sliced
> 4 carrots
> 4 potatoes
> 1/2 head of cabbage
> 1 c barley (I used the fast cooking kind but you could use a slower cooking kind or another type of grain)
> 1 can of chili ready tomatoes
> chicken soup base (it comes in a jar)
> the zesty spice mix of your choice
> 
> Rather than use chicken broth, I filled my pot about half full with water & then used add the chicken base to taste. I added the ingredients in order that they're written, but if you used the slower cooking barley, you'd have to add that with the carrots. I tend to improvise more than follow a recipe, so I might make this recipe with a curry mix one day & more traditional chili spices the next. I taste & add spices accordingly, but I really liked this combination so I thought that I'd share it.
> 
> Thanks for the soup recipe, Aran. I love soup.


----------



## pammie1234

pacer, please tell Matthew that his cat is awesome!

purple, are you having knee replacement? I had that a few years ago, and I am so thankful I did. My other knee is fine and I hope will stay that way!


----------



## darowil

Yelp! I'm about to move to page 13 and 39 pages. Thats what coems of being AWOL for the weekend!
Yesterdays cricket was an interesting experience. No need to go to India to experience an Indian game now. Most fo the people around us were Indian so lots of shouting, banging drums, whistling etc. But I really struggled with the fact that if they wanted to jump up they would and no concerns about others around them. So although we were in the 5th row I couldn't see much. As soon as the ball was hit up they jumped- and often onto the seat as well. We will sometimes jump up- but once the play of the ball has finished. So I missed a lot as all all I could see were Indian backs. But totally tipped me was when they decided that photos a good idea- so turned their backs on the play, extended their flags and procded to stay there through the pay. Cricket has spells quite long enough to take photos etc without stopping others seeing the play. 
Don't know what the Pakistanis were like as few around us.
I ended up standing up the back for a lot of the game. Glad I went for the experience but won't be doing it again. Surprisngly enough Maryanne who has been struggling with crowds and noise had no problems. She was the one I expected to struggle.
And now I had better coninue on with other things I need to do rather than catch up here.

Think to catch up I am going to need to just read and take notes for summary- and not comment here at elast for now.


----------



## kehinkle

Okay, I'll try again. If it doesn't work I'll have to type it out here.

Not working so I'll try to remember all but forgive me if I don't.

Happy birthday to all who celebrated this weekend. Hope you all had a great one.

Healing thoughts to all who need them. My prayers are with you.

Had lots of fun in the Chicago area on Friday. So good to see Carol, Dawn and Jeanette and to meet Cheryl and Dawn's mom. Yarn shop was fun and the tea shop nice. The strawberry soup had a cream soup consistency and was very tasty. I had a green caramel tea and bought a scoop of the ginger one that D and J had. Wish I had bought more as I has that Saturday morning. 

I'll post some pics of what I bought. After leaving the ladies, I went up to The Nook in Lisle. I try to visit there whenever I am in the area. Tina is a lovely lady and she has yarn, tea/coffee and ice cream for sale in her shop. I ended up staying for the Friday knitting group who've I've met before. We laughed, knitted/crocheted and even ordered in supper. Stayed till closing (10:00 pm) and then did the drive home. Stopped about halfway for a nap and snack. Got home at 5 am and didn't sleep too much so went to bed early. Up early today but didn't get much accomplished. Frogged the knit shawl as I found several mistakes and wasn't really happy with it. Socks are still on the needles! 

Tomorrow Lila has a vet appt and I need to get a new headlight put in. Blew on the way home. Plus need to pick up my other van and get it to the house. Was going to do it this weekend but the weather kept me in. 

Wow, I've wrote a book. I know there were others I wanted to comment on but will do it later.

Take care and remember you are all in my thoughts,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope I get my yarn quickly....you are going to be so far ahead of me but it will be fun. Love your squares.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot. Night all.


----------



## Railyn

I had a nice birthday week=end. We stretched my birthday out. We almost never go out to dinner on my birthday as the resturants are usually too busy so we go a day or two either way. Suits me fine. We went to a Mexican resturart this evening. Had a wonderful meal and brought enough home for tomorrow. 

Thank you for all the birthday greetings. I felt so blessed. I am always surprized at how close one can feel to people that I have never met face to face. I consider each of you dear friends of mine.

Oh, I forgot, I was going to tell you how my mother-in-law taught me to make potato soup. It is so simple but we like plain food. Using a quart pan, I fill it about half full of diced potatoes, DH insists that I peel them, and an onion, chopped reasonable fine. Add water to cover the potatoes by a couple of inches, salt a little and cook until the potatoes are soft. Then add butter or margerine and a large can evaporated milk. I change this up depending on how we feel. Sometimes I use leeks instead of onion. sometimes I add a can or creamed corn. It is nothing fancy but it is the way my family like potato soup. I make this often. I like parsley in it and also sour cream. We like it chunky but one can puree it if that is your pleasure. 

My quilt tops are coming along nicely. I am working on several at a time, I enjoy the change. I hope to be able to send them off the next couple of weeks. It is a meaningful hobby to me.

There are many other subjects I could comment on but someone has already said what I would have said but it has been said already.

Good wishes for those having having such cold weather. Keep warm and safe. Prayers for those who are not well or sorrowing. May you find comfort. Happy knitting to each.
Marilyn


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> What does the Orange do?


When I had kidney stones I was told lemons were best but oranges or any citrus would help-- the acid ties up the oxalate in foods that wants to bind with calcium to make some stones (mine were calcium oxalate).


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yelp! I'm about to move to page 13 and 39 pages. Thats what coems of being AWOL for the weekend!
> Yesterdays cricket was an interesting experience. No need to go to India to experience an Indian game now. Most fo the people around us were Indian so lots of shouting, banging drums, whistling etc. But I really struggled with the fact that if they wanted to jump up they would and no concerns about others around them. So although we were in the 5th row I couldn't see much. As soon as the ball was hit up they jumped- and often onto the seat as well. We will sometimes jump up- but once the play of the ball has finished. So I missed a lot as all all I could see were Indian backs. But totally tipped me was when they decided that photos a good idea- so turned their backs on the play, extended their flags and procded to stay there through the pay. Cricket has spells quite long enough to take photos etc without stopping others seeing the play.
> Don't know what the Pakistanis were like as few around us.
> I ended up standing up the back for a lot of the game. Glad I went for the experience but won't be doing it again. Surprisngly enough Maryanne who has been struggling with crowds and noise had no problems. She was the one I expected to struggle.
> And now I had better coninue on with other things I need to do rather than catch up here.
> 
> Think to catch up I am going to need to just read and take notes for summary- and not comment here at elast for now.


Best of aussie British!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

This shot of the Kaikoura Mountains just showed up on my facebook page:
photo credits:The Factory.

No snow to be seen!


----------



## sassafras123

Love all the pics.
Watching last year's dog show.
Did better today. Still need rest often but better.


----------



## iamsam

darn - I could russle up a wheel chair - however - I do understand - we will just plan on seeing you for the 2016 kap - you and londy and anyone else you can bring along. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam, would love to come but with my knee op due I'm not going to be very mobile.


----------



## iamsam

you are right. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is possibly because Sam has no flesh on his bones that he likes it so hot, but we have had this weather for two and a half months now, and everyone is getting tired of it. Hopefully by March it will break, or we will be having serious water rationing.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you are right. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

carol - what size needles did you use and how many strands of yarn - it looks bulky. great job - and I love the choice of colors. I love phantom - went to Vancouver, bc to see it. also saw it in seattle but I didn't think it was quite as good. in Vancouver they actually crashed the chandelier onto the stage. i have the video and the sound track. get it out every so often. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


----------



## iamsam

that is going to be a colorful afghan. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Okay, I'll try again. If it doesn't work I'll have to type it out here.
> 
> Not working so I'll try to remember all but forgive me if I don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this weekend. Hope you all had a great one.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. My prayers are with you.
> 
> Had lots of fun in the Chicago area on Friday. So good to see Carol, Dawn and Jeanette and to meet Cheryl and Dawn's mom. Yarn shop was fun and the tea shop nice. The strawberry soup had a cream soup consistency and was very tasty. I had a green caramel tea and bought a scoop of the ginger one that D and J had. Wish I had bought more as I has that Saturday morning.
> 
> I'll post some pics of what I bought. After leaving the ladies, I went up to The Nook in Lisle. I try to visit there whenever I am in the area. Tina is a lovely lady and she has yarn, tea/coffee and ice cream for sale in her shop. I ended up staying for the Friday knitting group who've I've met before. We laughed, knitted/crocheted and even ordered in supper. Stayed till closing (10:00 pm) and then did the drive home. Stopped about halfway for a nap and snack. Got home at 5 am and didn't sleep too much so went to bed early. Up early today but didn't get much accomplished. Frogged the knit shawl as I found several mistakes and wasn't really happy with it. Socks are still on the needles!
> 
> Tomorrow Lila has a vet appt and I need to get a new headlight put in. Blew on the way home. Plus need to pick up my other van and get it to the house. Was going to do it this weekend but the weather kept me in.
> 
> Wow, I've wrote a book. I know there were others I wanted to comment on but will do it later.
> 
> Take care and remember you are all in my thoughts,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

beautiful picture Julie - how far are they from you? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This shot of the Kaikoura Mountains just showed up on my facebook page:
> photo credits:The Factory.
> 
> No snow to be seen!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful picture Julie - how far are they from you? --- sam


about 600 kilometres at a guess- in the South Island.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just found out that my niece from Boston has landed in Australia for a family vacation...I don't blame her for getting out of frozen snow-filled Boston to the warmth and sunny skies.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can't sleep so I'm watching the dog show recorded from last year....I think if I do get a dog, it will be the Cairn terrier -- I could have my own little Toto. A friend of mine in Colorado raises, trains and shows miniature schnauzers and one of those would be okay too.


----------



## Railyn

[

Oh, I forgot, I was going to tell you how my mother-in-law taught me to make potato soup. It is so simple but we like plain food. Using a quart pan, I fill it about half full of 


I notice that I made a bad mistake. Left the size of the pan out. Should be a 5 ot 6 quart pan. Sorry for the error.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS Happy Birthday to our Channel Islands friend from Brrrrrr, cold Upstate NY. Hope you get to celebrate your special day and as it is late for you now, I guess you have already done your celebrating.


Thanks Daralene, I had a lovely day and we are certainly a lot less cold than you are! I've just woken up to the birds singing, dull with a rainy day forecast but warm at 9C


----------



## TNS

Sunstone/alderney etc


Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have the link for this. I couldn't find the one that you are talking about.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> The Electrician has just been- and the fencing gang is due later today- if they don't turn up by tomorrow I am to contact Nasir again. The tap in the washhouse is sort of my problem. The stove and the light work now!


Another step forward!


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> The second bedroom will probably become my bedroom and the main bedroom the craft room! Well, that is what my sons think.
> Thanks for the good wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> So far so good! Time will be the real test- but we are off to a good start!


I imagine they and Nasir may be quite relieved to have better neighbours/ tenants there ie you and Ringo!


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nket66jRTzs
> Sunstone/alderney etc


I watched it tonight...very good show. Alderney looks like a nice place to live.


----------



## EJS

vabchnonnie said:


> Evelyn -- I've been there many times, my parents lived in Dreamland Villa for many years. Small world...VA Sharon


I know the area. My vascular doc is not far from there. We are down on Southern and Ellsworth. Amazing how much it has grown in the past 10 years. I just moved here in July but am in my parents house now.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Another step forward!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I imagine they and Nasir may be quite relieved to have better neighbours/ tenants there ie you and Ringo!


Nasir , today was quite clear- that I am to treat the place as my home. I have had a major shuffle around in my bedroom- it is starting to feel right. I was able to clear the way to using my big cupboard for storing my tops, and other clothes. Still no sign of the iron- but I found two very important documents at the bottom of a very unexpected place- but at least they have been found!


----------



## Lurker 2

I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


Good to hear... make the most of her while she is there.

it did cool down to 15c overnight and today 24c so quite a bit cooler. I must admit it was nice to have a day with no high humidity.

Oh yeah... Serena can clap hands.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear... make the most of her while she is there.
> 
> it did cool down to 15c overnight and today 24c so quite a bit cooler. I must admit it was nice to have a day with no high humidity.
> 
> Oh yeah... Serena can clap hands.


There is no end to her talents!!!!
Glad your day was less humid- not sure of our humidity the weather station is still hiding.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Yelp! I'm about to move to page 13 and 39 pages. Thats what coems of being AWOL for the weekend!
> Yesterdays cricket was an interesting experience. No need to go to India to experience an Indian game now. Most fo the people around us were Indian so lots of shouting, banging drums, whistling etc. But I really struggled with the fact that if they wanted to jump up they would and no concerns about others around them. So although we were in the 5th row I couldn't see much. As soon as the ball was hit up they jumped- and often onto the seat as well. We will sometimes jump up- but once the play of the ball has finished. So I missed a lot as all all I could see were Indian backs. But totally tipped me was when they decided that photos a good idea- so turned their backs on the play, extended their flags and procded to stay there through the pay. Cricket has spells quite long enough to take photos etc without stopping others seeing the play.
> Don't know what the Pakistanis were like as few around us.
> I ended up standing up the back for a lot of the game. Glad I went for the experience but won't be doing it again. Surprisngly enough Maryanne who has been struggling with crowds and noise had no problems. She was the one I expected to struggle.
> And now I had better coninue on with other things I need to do rather than catch up here.
> 
> Think to catch up I am going to need to just read and take notes for summary- and not comment here at elast for now.


Sorry to hear that you didnt get to see much... you were so looking forward to it. Some people just dont care about others do they?


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Okay, I'll try again. If it doesn't work I'll have to type it out here.
> 
> Not working so I'll try to remember all but forgive me if I don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this weekend. Hope you all had a great one.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. My prayers are with you.
> 
> Had lots of fun in the Chicago area on Friday. So good to see Carol, Dawn and Jeanette and to meet Cheryl and Dawn's mom. Yarn shop was fun and the tea shop nice. The strawberry soup had a cream soup consistency and was very tasty. I had a green caramel tea and bought a scoop of the ginger one that D and J had. Wish I had bought more as I has that Saturday morning.
> 
> I'll post some pics of what I bought. After leaving the ladies, I went up to The Nook in Lisle. I try to visit there whenever I am in the area. Tina is a lovely lady and she has yarn, tea/coffee and ice cream for sale in her shop. I ended up staying for the Friday knitting group who've I've met before. We laughed, knitted/crocheted and even ordered in supper. Stayed till closing (10:00 pm) and then did the drive home. Stopped about halfway for a nap and snack. Got home at 5 am and didn't sleep too much so went to bed early. Up early today but didn't get much accomplished. Frogged the knit shawl as I found several mistakes and wasn't really happy with it. Socks are still on the needles!
> 
> Tomorrow Lila has a vet appt and I need to get a new headlight put in. Blew on the way home. Plus need to pick up my other van and get it to the house. Was going to do it this weekend but the weather kept me in.
> 
> Wow, I've wrote a book. I know there were others I wanted to comment on but will do it later.
> 
> Take care and remember you are all in my thoughts,
> 
> Kathy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I just found out that my niece from Boston has landed in Australia for a family vacation...I don't blame her for getting out of frozen snow-filled Boston to the warmth and sunny skies.


What part of Australia.... I hope she likes the heat as there is still quite a bit to come. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> *Heather (Busyworkerbee)* glad to hear from you, and that you have an explanation for what happened. The laundry/scullery situation sounds pretty awful- good luck all round, dear!


It is pretty bad, my darling sister had a number of cats which she had wanted to breed but never got organised to do so. However, all were indoor cats and all unspaded so plenty of territory marking around house. So tired of smelling cat urine in the dirty washing and on some of the furniture. Only 1 cat left now and he is getting very independant, has only ever drank water outside and toilets outside.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Heather, I'm so glad you got help and the problem was solved with getting your medication. My daughter takes anti-depressant medicine and I can really see the difference in her attitude.
> I'm praying everything will work out for the best for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June


----------



## busyworkerbee

flyty1n said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI all, hope everyone is well, and those who are having issues recover soon.
> 
> Have had an interesting time recently. Turns out cause was I ran out of anti-depressant medication and kept forgetting to get scripts refilled for too long and went into a major manic downer.
> 
> I am so glad you are back with us and hoping you can have some help in getting the house under control. I'll be thinking of you and praying all goes well for you again.
> 
> 
> 
> No help, not even from the teens whose rooms are being packed up. Admitedly, have taken today off of the smelly washing but back into it tomorrow. Stepfather is doing stuff in other parts but getting frustrated by 26 yo nephew who may cook for the 3 of them but no one is cleaning up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> It is pretty bad, my darling sister had a number of cats which she had wanted to breed but never got organised to do so. However, all were indoor cats and all unspaded so plenty of territory marking around house. So tired of smelling cat urine in the dirty washing and on some of the furniture. Only 1 cat left now and he is getting very independant, has only ever drank water outside and toilets outside.


Very definitely not my favourite scent! I evidently have two cats resident under the house. I won't be letting Ringo under though, no way of monitoring what he might try to eat, just incase there may be rat poison or similar.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I'm so glad you got the help you needed - hopefully moving into the new house and having a room with a lot of space for you will help. personally - I would be spending a lot of time in the pool once it warms up. --- sam


I plan to spend time in pool, both exercising as well as cooling off after doing markets or heavy housework. I am planning to devide room, part for sleeping, part for small sitting room where I can watch tv and/or craft and be private and away from nieces. I figure I will need space from them.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I meant to ask heather - why are you doing all the laundry and dishes - is there no one there to help? --- sam


Not at the moment. 26yo nephew is only cooking for himself and 2 sisters, 12yo and 15yo, neither of whom will do any housework unless made to, also refuse to do any nephew asks them to, He has gotten p*****d off and is not doing anything other than providing meals for them.

This is going to change after we are over there permanently. 2 girls will be finding that they will be taking turns, assisting me at the beginning then after a month or so, doing night time kitchen cleanup. these 2 girls have never had a set routine for doing chores and are having a little difficulty remembering to simply keep their bedrooms clean and tidy and taking better care of their possessions. Now Gar (grandfather) has set them the task of keeping their rooms clean and tidy, their clean clothes away in cupboards and drawers, and each as either bathroom or toilet to keep clean as well. So far, that doesn't include actually washing of fittings such as tub or stall, but that will come. They are also learning to not drop their clothes anywhere but to put worn into a hamper. Younger one found out how I felt after finding pj's in ensuite which I had tidied up. I had taken any clothing that was on the floor there for washing. Using gentle methods so far, particually with 15yo as she is our special girl with multiple disabilities. She gets upset quicker than I do if she thinks you are picking on her.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


That is a little more good news :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Heather, I am so glad to hear from you! It sounds like you are on the right track again. So sorry that no one seems to have done anything for housekeeping while you have been taking care of yourself. I wish you could find a way to move out on your own soon. Keeping you in my prayers.


Not financially possible with the govenment support I am on, rentals in this area are far too expensive and social housing is not a real option for a single white female with no children. That said, new place will be lower rent, and I will not be only one doing housework. It also has a pool.


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Heather, I am so glad to hear from you! It sounds like you are on the right track again. So sorry that no one seems to have done anything for housekeeping while you have been taking care of yourself. I wish you could find a way to move out on your own soon. Keeping you in my prayers.


Not financially possible with the govenment support I am on, rentals in this area are far too expensive and social housing is not a real option for a single white female with no children. That said, new place will be lower rent, and I will not be only one doing housework. It also has a pool.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched it tonight...very good show. Alderney looks like a nice place to live.


I think it is, but only if you don't mind small village isolated community with currently dwindling population. It can be hard to make enough to live on if you don't already have funds as there aren't enough locals to make most businesses pay, and many costs are higher due to transport, and our electricity charges are extortionate! Tourism helps but the cost of getting here is higher than people expect and may put people off. However, the council tax (on property) is much lower than on the mainland, income tax is 20% and there are no capital gains taxes. So it's another swings and roundabouts situation. 
The island life suits me (most of the time) as we have to be fairly self reliant, which encourages those who like to do rather than just complain and there are some highly talented people around. You can find plenty to do if you want to - or just keep to yourself if that's what you want. And the scenery is wild, not over pretty, and quite inspiring. .... End of Alderney Advert......


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


 That sounds promising. Do you have to contribute to the costs?


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah... Serena can clap hands.


I foresee lots of clapping going on in your house now.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> possibly it is a case of WON'T help!?


Got that right Julie, these girls have never been expected to do regular chores, but I think they will learn. Grandparents expect them to do set regular chores. Nephew likes cooking, I don't llike doing cooking and night time kitchen cleanup so that will take one job from me most nights.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess Heather needs to stand her ground on that one.


But first, they need to learn how to do that. Unfortunately, they have been known to wear the same clothes on consecutive days without cleaning. Neither girl has been taught how to work washing machine.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from a wet northeast England . Well it had to happen , haven't seen rain for quite sometime which is very unusual for this time of year . Off on my travels this afternoon . I think we are on first name terms with a lot of the staff in the hospital now. It's the same when I go to Freeman's at Newcastle . Maybe I should make a travel brochure for hospitals to visit . Got another letter for my husband to have another MRI and my son got a letter about his ulcer colitus he has to have another endoscopy so plenty of hospital visits for us 
On the plus side I am going to visit 2 universities this week which will make a change both less than an hours drive away so not far to go 
Bye for now hope you all have a nice day where ever you are 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee

flyty1n said:


> My thoughts exactly. Each time you help them, they only do less it seems. Time for them to buck up and care for their own clothes. I learned to help with the laundry when I was 7-8 years old..had an old Maytag ringer washer which had to have water carried up from the well (no running water on our farm) , heated on the stove and used for the wash. I quickly, as did my older sister, learned how to hang clothes to dry on the line, winter or summer. I am sure you already know this, and leaving the clothes to lie around is offensive, but perhaps could help with a lesson to be learned.


What about girls who have never been expected to do so, or even care for own property properly. Had to ask youngest to put school shoes away instead of leaving them in the middle of the floor for the weekend. As well as not having being expected to do chores, also have little appreciation for what they have, if it was broken, mummy has always replaced. 
Not going to keep happening, think the 2 girls may be beginning to get the idea that this is not going to keep happening so much. Because of the amount of undone washing, one girl ran out of nickers. Instead of buying more, grandfather made her search the dirty washing for them. Amazingly, she found several pairs.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> Am I understanding that you are going to live with your sister? The craft room sounds great with the patio, pool, etc. Oh my goodness, that sounds like paradise, but not that mess. I've PM'd you as well.


Not with her, sister is moving into island house because of the 2 shops. We will move into her house to help out with the mortgage.


----------



## darowil

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2015-02-14-B0250DC71957
Jiogsaw of the day from a couple of days ago- maybe some has posted it as I am only at page 23.
Don't intend to give all results in the world cup biut had the first upset today, Ireland beat the West Indies.

And my sock with the afterthought heel in place. Photo is not that clear but the toe is about 1/2 inch too long. Will also find the orginal photo I posted to try to show the difference in them once the heel is in place. Cleary the length of the toe impacts on size. Good that it is cuff down so I can simply shorten it by 1/2 inch. Think I will simply take out the toe and use the heel instead- its length is better.
And back to not posting. Still have 20 pages to read and about bed time, so will be even more tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That is a little more good news :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That sounds promising. Do you have to contribute to the costs?


only through taxes!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Got that right Julie, these girls have never been expected to do regular chores, but I think they will learn. Grandparents expect them to do set regular chores. Nephew likes cooking, I don't llike doing cooking and night time kitchen cleanup so that will take one job from me most nights.


Which is fair enough, you are not their drudge.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well 10pm here in not so sunny Queensland, been raining lightly on and off for several days. Good thing is that the tanks are filling fast.

Pacer, Matthew is a very talented artist, glad he has found an avenue to express himself.

Reading about incorrect weathermen, we had 2 major storm systems hit 2 or 3 years apart which resulted in major flooding and buiding damage. Weathermen had not predicted it to be as bad as it turned out to be.

Talk about timing, nearly 2 weeks ago, there was a wanted person carjacking vehicles to avoid arrest. Police caught him and his friend eventually, but they went through the car park of the shopping centre in the 15 minutes between my mother arriving there and my departing that same centre from the same carpark where these jokers had been chased through.
Cops and security and people sitting on ground waiting for their turn to give witness statements. got into my car, not knowing what had happened, thought it might have been someone hit on crossing, but no, it was where the jackers had changed cars. As I left the carpark there was another site that I had to negotiate around another vehicle with more police marking it off. turns out, the jackers had tried for this car as well, but went for another when realised that there was a baby on board.

But did have a chuckle at footage from, I think, Texas where a catr thief tried to fit between two unmoving cars. Silly, silly man learnt that day that some mumma's can be really violent when their child is threatened.

good night all - see you in another couple of nights.

ps. Happy birthday to those who have recently celebrated and to those who will soon celebrate. Happy anniversary to those who have recently celebrated and who will soon celebrate. Comfort to those who have suffered losses in recent times.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> What part of Australia.... I hope she likes the heat as there is still quite a bit to come. :thumbup:


I'm not sure --- we are such a large and far-flung family that I find out most things like this on Facebook. I'm sure they won't mind the heat---they can always jump into the water.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> But first, they need to learn how to do that. Unfortunately, they have been known to wear the same clothes on consecutive days without cleaning. Neither girl has been taught how to work washing machine.


And with your heat, that is not good. When we got our automatic washing machine my girls took over all their clothes washing- tended to use the drier as well, rather than the clothes line, but I was not going to complain about that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a wet northeast England . Well it had to happen , haven't seen rain for quite sometime which is very unusual for this time of year . Off on my travels this afternoon . I think we are on first name terms with a lot of the staff in the hospital now. It's the same when I go to Freeman's at Newcastle . Maybe I should make a travel brochure for hospitals to visit . Got another letter for my husband to have another MRI and my son got a letter about his ulcer colitus he has to have another endoscopy so plenty of hospital visits for us
> On the plus side I am going to visit 2 universities this week which will make a change both less than an hours drive away so not far to go
> Bye for now hope you all have a nice day where ever you are
> Sonja


Hoping for the best outcome for all!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2015-02-14-B0250DC71957
> Jiogsaw of the day from a couple of days ago- maybe some has posted it as I am only at page 23.
> Don't intend to give all results in the world cup biut had the first upset today, Ireland beat the West Indies.
> 
> And my sock with the afterthought heel in place. Photo is not that clear but the toe is about 1/2 inch too long. Will also find the orginal photo I posted to try to show the difference in them once the heel is in place. Cleary the length of the toe impacts on size. Good that it is cuff down so I can simply shorten it by 1/2 inch. Think I will simply take out the toe and use the heel instead- its length is better.
> And back to not posting. Still have 20 pages to read and about bed time, so will be even more tomorrow.


There will be celebrations in Ireland today! That is quite amazing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> I think it is, but only if you don't mind small village isolated community with currently dwindling population. It can be hard to make enough to live on if you don't already have funds as there aren't enough locals to make most businesses pay, and many costs are higher due to transport, and our electricity charges are extortionate! Tourism helps but the cost of getting here is higher than people expect and may put people off. However, the council tax (on property) is much lower than on the mainland, income tax is 20% and there are no capital gains taxes. So it's another swings and roundabouts situation.
> The island life suits me (most of the time) as we have to be fairly self reliant, which encourages those who like to do rather than just complain and there are some highly talented people around. You can find plenty to do if you want to - or just keep to yourself if that's what you want. And the scenery is wild, not over pretty, and quite inspiring. .... End of Alderney Advert......


That's probably why it appealed to me - coming from a very small town, it was necessary to be self-reliant, yet know when to let neighbors in to help out. On nicer days, I could see myself just sitting and knitting while watching and hearing the waves crash to shore.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Speaking of wringer washers --- there was one sitting in the back room in the yarn shop as a display piece for some lovely yarn....quite nostalgic to see it. Store owner said it still worked. She also had an old bare box spring that she intended to use for displaying finished items, but says she keeps forgetting the clothes pins. It will make for a very interesting display. Both the yarn shop and the tea room were good a re--purposing items.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


Lovely squares!! It will be an interesting afghan!
I think Phantom of the Opera with Gerard Butler was one of the last movies I saw in the theater!! And loved it. I bought the cd...I should listen to it again as I loved the music, too!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This shot of the Kaikoura Mountains just showed up on my facebook page:
> photo credits:The Factory.
> 
> No snow to be seen!


Lovely and it looks warm!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


That's good news!! You can never have too much help!
I hope she's nice as well as efficient!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> Lovely squares!! It will be an interesting afghan!
> I think Phantom of the Opera with Gerard Butler was one of the last movies I saw in the theater!! And loved it. I bought the cd...I should listen to it again as I loved the music, too!!
> Junek


I haven't seen that one - but saw the theater production 30+ years ago and still think it was the best production ever. I'll look for the CD/DVD...thanks, June.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a wet northeast England . Well it had to happen , haven't seen rain for quite sometime which is very unusual for this time of year . Off on my travels this afternoon . I think we are on first name terms with a lot of the staff in the hospital now. It's the same when I go to Freeman's at Newcastle . Maybe I should make a travel brochure for hospitals to visit . Got another letter for my husband to have another MRI and my son got a letter about his ulcer colitus he has to have another endoscopy so plenty of hospital visits for us
> On the plus side I am going to visit 2 universities this week which will make a change both less than an hours drive away so not far to go
> Bye for now hope you all have a nice day where ever you are
> Sonja


I'm praying for the best possible outcome from the hospital visits.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning from Georgia. Going to get to water exercise today, Winter "storm" missed us; still suppose to get some raiin and it is cold but all is fine. Not sure about Marianne's area yet. Off to finish my coffee. Well wishes to all in need. TTYL


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 10pm here in not so sunny Queensland, been raining lightly on and off for several days. Good thing is that the tanks are filling fast.
> 
> Pacer, Matthew is a very talented artist, glad he has found an avenue to express himself.
> 
> Reading about incorrect weathermen, we had 2 major storm systems hit 2 or 3 years apart which resulted in major flooding and buiding damage. Weathermen had not predicted it to be as bad as it turned out to be.
> 
> Talk about timing, nearly 2 weeks ago, there was a wanted person carjacking vehicles to avoid arrest. Police caught him and his friend eventually, but they went through the car park of the shopping centre in the 15 minutes between my mother arriving there and my departing that same centre from the same carpark where these jokers had been chased through.
> Cops and security and people sitting on ground waiting for their turn to give witness statements. got into my car, not knowing what had happened, thought it might have been someone hit on crossing, but no, it was where the jackers had changed cars. As I left the carpark there was another site that I had to negotiate around another vehicle with more police marking it off. turns out, the jackers had tried for this car as well, but went for another when realised that there was a baby on board.
> 
> But did have a chuckle at footage from, I think, Texas where a catr thief tried to fit between two unmoving cars. Silly, silly man learnt that day that some mumma's can be really violent when their child is threatened.
> 
> good night all - see you in another couple of nights.
> 
> ps. Happy birthday to those who have recently celebrated and to those who will soon celebrate. Happy anniversary to those who have recently celebrated and who will soon celebrate. Comfort to those who have suffered losses in recent times.


I saw in a later broadcast that the mother who dragged the suspect from the car was given a new car by a local dealership because of her actions. Don't even come close to hurting "Mama Bear's cub"!! I think every one applauded her actions!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia. Going to get to water exercise today, Winter "storm" missed us; still suppose to get some raiin and it is cold but all is fine. Not sure about Marianne's area yet. Off to finish my coffee. Well wishes to all in need. TTYL


I hope our weather people are also wrong. We're predicted to get 8-12 inches with freezing rain after the snow!!!UGH!!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Very definitely not my favourite scent! I evidently have two cats resident under the house. I won't be letting Ringo under though, no way of monitoring what he might try to eat, just incase there may be rat poison or similar.


Good idea not to let Ringo go under house-- who knows what is under there. Wish it could be blocked off just for his safety.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I hope our weather people are also wrong. We're predicted to get 8-12 inches with freezing rain after the snow!!!UGH!!!
> Junek


Hopefully you will miss at least the freezing rain bit-- hate anything frozen on walks/steps/road. It also takes down power lines. Hope you are not among those w/o power in VA.

We got snow last night-- looks like 2 or 3 inches. Too cold yet to go out but will later.


----------



## budasha

EJS said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here at page 17.
> I have not been much in the mood for reading, spending most of my computer time playing mindless games. I do see, however. that Gagesmom is back after a long hiatus. Hi Mel.
> I had to have an angiogram done a couple weeks ago. They found 60% blockage in the right side carotid artery. I am on meds and they will do an ultrasound in 6 months to see how things are looking. I am only 53 so a bit surprised at it being at this point already. I have post op appointment on Tuesday so will get into a water aerobics class after that.
> Evelyn


Sorry to hear that you've got a blockage. Hope the meds help to break it up.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> 2 days headache free 👍


That's good news. Hope it continues.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> Hi there,
> I usually use a little paintbrush. It is thin enough to get between the keys and flexible enough to get underneath. It is amazing what gets caught under there...
> Evelyn


I really must get a little paintbrush. Are you talking artist paintbrush or the kind we use for painting walls? I'm thinking artist?


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> I saw this one a while ago and was just amazed at his talent. Thanks for sharing it with everyone here. I hope everyone is safely home by now. Don't try going to Heidi's in your boxers today!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This was on my facebook feed an it might be a project for those snowed in-- Heck, I'd even like doing it!
http://fbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net/hvthumb-ak-xap1/v/t15.0-10/s480x480/10678895_870997619626552_870996012960046_56166_2642_b.jpg?oh=9e02a33c46ecc0ae8f6c238f796be917&oe=5554FA8E&__gda__=1435409924_909db068a20e4aebd8e91a704ab7aa22


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Snowing hard here again. Just cant't deal with these cold temperatures when the wind is blowing. If there's no wind I'm a lot better out in it. One of DH's students was in a 4 car pile-up on the highway. Just so glad everyone was ok. All's well that ends well and cars can be repaired.
> 
> DH and I went out for Valentine's Day to a chain fish restaurant (BFG) and it is a little upscale from the one whose initials are RL. : Sure was different from last time we were there. Guess they are cutting corners but not the price. The food was delicious, so enjoyed it and had a lovely time.
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE.


Know what you mean about the wind blowing. It takes my breath away so I have to be careful when I'm out. For me, it started a year ago January when I was out in the extreme cold. Must have affected my lungs so now I have to use a puffer.

Glad that your DH's student and friend are ok. It's scary to be out in bad weather and not know how others around you are driving. Some just forget that winter weather driving conditions are different.

Nice that you enjoyed your Valentine's dinner, even though it was on the small side.....more room for dessert? :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you are feeling better now. My sympathy for the loss of your friend and neighbor.


From me too.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Railyn
> 
> Happy Birthday Normadaern
> 
> May you both have a very special day and celebrate in style. No excuse for anybody forgetting your birthdays. :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to both of you too.


I missed both your birthdays  a belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> I am going to try and show a drawing Matthew did in the last few weeks as well as some of my scrap ball baby sweaters that I have in process.


Matthew's drawing is great. He has such talent. Love all your sweaters.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> I actually have done 2 more since we took the pictures last week and I have another one on the needles right now. The current one will not be a scrap yarn sweater as I am making the current one to show in a class that I will be teaching.


Your needles must be smokin' hot

:lol:


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> My DH hss cat scratch fever as a kid had to have 5 or 6 lymph nodes in his arm removed


Wow, that is serious! My cat gives me love nips but never breaks the skin. She particularly likes to bite my big toe

:roll:


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> I think I am finally through everything he is still feeling bad finally started an antibiotic today. Why do men wait so long to see the dr and do what they must?!


They think they're invincible!


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> TNS I noticed it's your birthday today hope you have a lovely day🎂


Happy Birthday from me too. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


Great pictures. It so nice to put faces to the names.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought . It took me a while before I could walk through trees without remembering that awful night .they still mention it on tv here sometimes as it was one of the worst storms and the weatherman famously got it completely wrong
> Sonja


Your guardian angel was watching over you that night.


----------



## budasha

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


Good news that you are getting your own flat. So nice of you to be making baby blankets for babies...there is such a need.


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad the storm missed you Gwen, I saw som nasty snowy stuff on the satellite yesterday and though of all of you in the south.


Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia. Going to get to water exercise today, Winter "storm" missed us; still suppose to get some raiin and it is cold but all is fine. Not sure about Marianne's area yet. Off to finish my coffee. Well wishes to all in need. TTYL


----------



## budasha

MindyT said:


> Happy Valentine's Weekend. DD and new beau on their way out for an overnight. Met him years ago when he was just a friend. Now, something has moved forward. Fun! Nice guy. Knitted two heart shaped washcloths, red and white for him, white with a little red for her. And finished fingerless gloves for DH. Feel guilty to say in Sonoma County, we are outside in shorts and t shirts after noon. Yesterday it was 70 in the shade. But I'm still doing a pot roast with all the trimmings for dinner. Slow cooker of course. Happy long weekend to everyone, and good thoughts to the Universe for all who find themselves unwell.


Glad you approve of your DD's beau. Sure wish I was in Sonoma enjoying the 70's instead of here looking at a mountain of snow

 Looks like you, grandmapaula and I are the only ones on right now.


----------



## budasha

TNS said:


> Thank you, I've not been 'around' much this week, so this is especially appreciated! DH took me for a lovely seafood lunch and a coastal walk during which we saw a pod of dolphins offshore, very clever of him to organise the latter as we don't usually see them from the shoreline here! It was even a sunny and fairly warm day, not much wind so I had to take my coat off at one point!!


So nice to have gone for a seafood lunch--my favourite. Amazing DH to have organized the dolphins to pay tribute to your birthday

:lol:


----------



## nittergma

I don't blame you for not letting Ringo go under the house. I know how what our dogs would get into under there!ugh


Lurker 2 said:


> Very definitely not my favourite scent! I evidently have two cats resident under the house. I won't be letting Ringo under though, no way of monitoring what he might try to eat, just incase there may be rat poison or similar.


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Don, Paula. I will tell him when he gets back in from a needed pharmacy run for himself. He has requested oven-fried chicken, potato salad, and broccoli in some recipe or other for birthday dinner; so that is what he gets. Yesterday he asked for soup in some form, so we had bean soup with the remainder of the loaf of rye bread I'd made on Friday. (I'd found a ham bone in the freezer, fortunately.)
> 
> When Ben came home from working outdoors all day for Time Warner and felt truly frozen through, he finished off the last two bowls of hot soup.
> 
> Somehow I managed to put my reply in the midst of yours
> 
> Best wishes to your DH for his birthday and hope he enjoys the special dinner you are making for him.
> 
> Take care and keep warm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 

I did it again


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> It was terrible at the time he had 2little girls one a year older than my oldest and one only 2. Another man a lot older than him was supposed to go with him like he did every week but wouldn't that week because everyone was being warned to stay home . You might remember the storm it's that one in 1987 were Michael Fish got it all wrong
> Sonja


That was an awful day. Glad to see that you have joined us. I thought there were only 3 of us on this morning.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think I need to check all of my rulers!


I never thought to check my rulers. What if they're all wrong???


----------



## budasha

TNS said:


> Yes, I've had a lovely day. No tuna were knowingly harmed in the Dolphin display! They were quite a distance out to sea but clearly leaping out of the water, and looked so elegant. Another walker said they had been much closer inshore before we saw them, and there were 5 in the pod. I assume there was a shoal of fish which they were pursuing. There must be a lot around here at present as a large pod of at least 20 has been reported around Alderney, north of here. We had a 'lost' juvenile in the harbour and one of the bays in Alderney a few years ago which would come up to you when you went swimming, and tried to play with the small boats, but after a few weeks it was decided that he was risking getting hurt by the engines of the motor vessels by getting too close to them so should be discouraged from getting to used to people especially in boats. He was also seen around the South coast (England) recognisable by the scars he'd got, and then not reported again. I hope he joined a local pod rather than getting fatally injured. The marine biologists theorised that he might have been thrown out of his pod when he became a "teenager" and would rejoin one when mature.


That is a concern that they become too friendly to us and in doing so, get seriously injured. But they are such fun to watch.


----------



## nittergma

They've frozen many times during the bad winters and my husband has replaced the pipes with a burst resistant kind of pipe. However sometimes we lose a valve (I forgot about that possibility!) hope that doesn't happen!! I hope they thaw out soon because the longer they stay that way the more of the pipe freezes under the house (hard to get under there in places). 
At least we've had a lot of sunshine. I noticed it's giving off a little more heat when it shines!


pacer said:


> Oh my! I am so sorry that your pipes are now frozen. I do hope you can thaw them out before any burst. Stay warm.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> It's still cold but,at least, we have the beautiful sunshine so that's always a plus!! We'll probably have clouds tomorrow leading up to the snow they're predicting. As long as it's cold, we might as well have snow! At least, it's something different. And here, it never hangs around long enough to really cause many problems. Unless you're on the streets where idiots try to drive the same speed in icy, snowy conditions as they do on dry pavement.
> Junek


Glad to see you've joined in. I've been on for almost 2 hours and I think it's time for breakfast. I'm only on page 32 and still have more to go.


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must get a little paintbrush. Are you talking artist paintbrush or the kind we use for painting walls? I'm thinking artist?


I use a small make up brush but as long as it is soft I don't think it matters but I am not an expert.


----------



## Normaedern

budasha said:


> I missed both your birthdays  a belated Happy Birthday.


Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad to read this c! I have been grumbling and you reminded me of a past winter like this where it was so cold and we had a new baby at home. That Spring I got on my hands and knees in my garden and felt the warmth and the sweet smell of the soil and appreciated Spring more than ever!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I like that! Positive reasons for the cold.....helps kill off some germs, too....and helps plants go thru hibernation periods...necessary to their cycles. Makes us appreciate spring and summer....I'm sure we can find a few other positives about winter...it's BEAUTIFUL! I do appreciate the trouble and danger for those who must go out in it. I pray for their safety.


----------



## Pup lover

Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lovely and it looks warm!
> Junek


Which it was!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's good news!! You can never have too much help!
> I hope she's nice as well as efficient!!
> Junek


If I remember right she is a skinny little thing, and very efficient.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good idea not to let Ringo go under house-- who knows what is under there. Wish it could be blocked off just for his safety.


I will be pad-locking it!


----------



## Sorlenna

20 pages behind again! Yesterday we spent just puttering--went to the hardware store for him to get another light fixture for the garage and DD and I tried out a pot sticker recipe since a friend of hers gave us some wild boar meat. We rarely have pork, so I wanted to make something special. It was a lot of work time-wise, but worth it! They came out great. If anyone's interested, here's the link for the recipe: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/pork-and-ginger-pot-stickers-recipe.html

Love the photos--Matthew's latest cat is tremendous! The scrappy sweaters are great, too, and of course it's always wonderful to see our happy friends. 

Healing thoughts for Agnes' eyes, Desert Joy, and any others in need. Happy birthdays, too, though belated by now!

Some folks here in the U.S. have a holiday today, but not me--must start work in a few minutes but will try my best to catch up as much as I can during my lunch break.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I don't blame you for not letting Ringo go under the house. I know how what our dogs would get into under there!ugh


  :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


Beautiful yarns love the colours . I think if I ever decide to move I will be looking for somewhere near a LYS . 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a wet northeast England . Well it had to happen , haven't seen rain for quite sometime which is very unusual for this time of year . Off on my travels this afternoon . I think we are on first name terms with a lot of the staff in the hospital now. It's the same when I go to Freeman's at Newcastle . Maybe I should make a travel brochure for hospitals to visit . Got another letter for my husband to have another MRI and my son got a letter about his ulcer colitus he has to have another endoscopy so plenty of hospital visits for us
> On the plus side I am going to visit 2 universities this week which will make a change both less than an hours drive away so not far to go
> Bye for now hope you all have a nice day where ever you are
> Sonja


Sorry you are having to spend so much time at hospitals but it's nice when you get to know the staff.
What is your son going to study at university?


----------



## Swedenme

Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Did not realise there was a difference between a heart attack and a coronary arrest and different dangers in abnormal rhythms depending on whether it's at the top or bottom of the heart . Also received a whole load of information booklets about different things . My dining table looks like a doctors desk with all the info and medication . I am giving my brain a rest before I even try to read anything . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot 
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva

Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


They are all beautiful. Do you have plans for all of them?

I have the bad habit of choosing yarn because I love the color and then get it home and wonder what to with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Did not realise there was a difference between a heart attack and a coronary arrest and different dangers in abnormal rhythms depending on whether it's at the top or bottom of the heart . Also received a whole load of information booklets about different things . My dining table looks like a doctors desk with all the info and medication . I am giving my brain a rest before I even try to read anything . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot
> Sonja


The body is a complicated but marvelous thing...the heart is especially so....good luck with weeding through all the material on the internet...remember, though, that just because it's out on the internet doesn't make it the truth. I trust places like the Mayo clinic website.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


Ooh, so pretty!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot Sonja


So sorry the both of you are going thru this-- good that you are trying to learn what is what.

Keep forgetting to ask about Agnes and her eyes-- hope she is doing better.

Still no word from Nanacaren? Wish her daughter would post and let us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> They've frozen many times during the bad winters and my husband has replaced the pipes with a burst resistant kind of pipe. However sometimes we lose a valve (I forgot about that possibility!) hope that doesn't happen!! I hope they thaw out soon because the longer they stay that way the more of the pipe freezes under the house (hard to get under there in places).
> At least we've had a lot of sunshine. I noticed it's giving off a little more heat when it shines!


We have something here called heat tape. We have it wrapped around our propane line& if it gets super cold plug it in to keep the propane from jelling. You should check if you can get something like that where you are, might save alot of headaches.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having to spend so much time at hospitals but it's nice when you get to know the staff.
> What is your son going to study at university?


He is going to be studying his masters in engineering and maths . Can't find anything in his bedroom when he needs it , but ask him to work out a mathematical formula or something technical and he'll do it in 2 seconds 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> The body is a complicated but marvelous thing...the heart is especially so....good luck with weeding through all the material on the internet...remember, though, that just because it's out on the internet doesn't make it the truth. I trust places like the Mayo clinic website.


The information I have is all from the consultant . I definitely wouldn't look it up on the internet like you say can't tell what's the truth . Caught my husband doing that and told him to stop because it will just make him worry more 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Did not realise there was a difference between a heart attack and a coronary arrest and different dangers in abnormal rhythms depending on whether it's at the top or bottom of the heart . Also received a whole load of information booklets about different things . My dining table looks like a doctors desk with all the info and medication . I am giving my brain a rest before I even try to read anything . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot
> Sonja


I studied alot of that about 20 yrs ago, I became a Cardiology Technologist, understanding the working of the heart & the rhythms. There's probably lots I forgot but I still have my huge book so if you can't find something, I can probably look it up. Just let me know.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Nasir , today was quite clear- that I am to treat the place as my home. I have had a major shuffle around in my bedroom- it is starting to feel right. I was able to clear the way to using my big cupboard for storing my tops, and other clothes. Still no sign of the iron- but I found two very important documents at the bottom of a very unexpected place- but at least they have been found!


Good, and you should treat it as your home, as you will most likely be there for quite some time to come. 
Progress, you will find the iron somewhere, probably where you least expect but makes for an interesting treasure hunt. lol


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> So sorry the both of you are going thru this-- good that you are trying to learn what is what.
> 
> Keep forgetting to ask about Agnes and her eyes-- hope she is doing better.
> 
> Still no word from Nanacaren? Wish her daughter would post and let us know.


Has any one tried sending Nanacaren a pm to ask how she ?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


That is fantastic news, and will be a big help. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear... make the most of her while she is there.
> 
> it did cool down to 15c overnight and today 24c so quite a bit cooler. I must admit it was nice to have a day with no high humidity.
> 
> Oh yeah... Serena can clap hands.


Serena is just growing so fast.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


Those are great. 
I knit faster when watching Hello Dolly for some reason. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Am reading backwards to try to get caught up, but will have to run off to Marlas for a bit this morning since she is working. 
David headed to Michigan this morning, hopefully the weather out there isn't too bad for him. 
We had a little snow yesterday, a bit more than a dusting, but then it all melted before afternoon, it was predicted to be 3-6 inches but so for nothing else, which is okay with me, except that we really need the moisture. 
We had my uncles memorial on Saturday at the Moose, it was nice, and it was good to see a lot of the family all at one time, in one place. 
Well, I'm off to Marlas, see you all later.
Hope everyone who is ill or having pain are feeling, better and that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous yarn. Can't wait to see it made up. Now you will post pictures won't you when it is completed?


Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good, and you should treat it as your home, as you will most likely be there for quite some time to come.
> Progress, you will find the iron somewhere, probably where you least expect but makes for an interesting treasure hunt. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is fantastic news, and will be a big help. :thumbup:


It will be- especially as it has been approved that she helps with the unpacking!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, wonderful you will have help with unpacking.
Matthew's cat is grand.


----------



## martina

Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Did not realise there was a difference between a heart attack and a coronary arrest and different dangers in abnormal rhythms depending on whether it's at the top or bottom of the heart . Also received a whole load of information booklets about different things . My dining table looks like a doctors desk with all the info and medication . I am giving my brain a rest before I even try to read anything . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot
> Sonja


At least you're well informed. Some Dr's just put you off with a lot of information too complicated to understand.
Junek


----------



## budasha

purl2diva said:


> We are enjoying our time. Temps above average - we have been in the low 80s for over a week. We have to take our walk earlier in the morning- after 11 or so, it is too hot.
> 
> I had a cat scan a week ago and then an appt with the urologist. My kidney stones have not changed which is good but there is still a chance that I could have another episode. Need to continue to drink lots of water and eat an orange every day.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Hope your kidney stones don't get worse. I knew about lots of drinking but what has the orange to do with it? Sure wish we had your temps.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm busy cooking -- I decided to try a new dish -- Middle-eastern flavored stuffed peppers. I used 4 nice green peppers - sautee'd some onion, celery, garlic and pepper tops and when cooled, mixed them with hamburger, eggs, rice/lentil mixture & home-made za'atar spices and stuffed into the peppers. I covered the stuffed peppers with my homemade stewed tomatoes mixed with some harrissa paste and put them in the cast iron dutch oven to cook away for a few hours. Sure smells good in here.


Quite a coincidence, my SIL was just here and invited me for dinner. She's having stuffed peppers, although not middle-eastern. Hope yours turns out delicious.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~
> I was having computer & printing problems...wonder of all this new-fangled technology...I have a friend's son "on retainer" (he works for food...especially blueberry pie!) and he can fix my computer remotely! Pretty nifty! Things seem to be working again.


Sure wish I could offer a retainer like that to someone computer savvy. Lucky you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful you will have help with unpacking.
> Matthew's cat is grand.


It will be good!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


Does this mean you were 'gazumpted'? Not sure now, but used to be here, once the offer had been accepted it had to go through. I think you are being very brave about all this. How is your sister? and how is the cat?


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Been slowly getting things moved back upstairs since it looks like I'm going to be able to keep doing the stairs.
> 
> DH just came in and said he lost his keys in the snow. He was shoveling and cleaning off his car. Sure hope he finds them because if they come to plow and it goes into a drift, the ones at the end of our driveway are taller than us by far and then if the street snow plow comes, who knows where they will be.
> 
> I'm quite behind on here so will see if I can make some headway.


Glad you've been able to move stuff upstairs...slowly, I hope. Would a magnet help to find DH's keys? I hope you have a second set.


----------



## budasha

Grandmapaula said:


> Not just chocolate - Bob gave me some beautiful amethyst jewelry for Valentine's Day!


Lucky you. What a great husband :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> Heidi's kitchen water is frozen but they still have water in the bathroom. I think my toilet is frozen - it is against the outside wall. I can always use a bucket if needed. to spill water into the toilet that is. --- sam


I heard somewhere that if there's a chance of frozen pipes, to leave a tap dripping. Maybe you could check this out with someone, a plumber perhaps.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> The Electrician has just been- and the fencing gang is due later today- if they don't turn up by tomorrow I am to contact Nasir again. The tap in the washhouse is sort of my problem. The stove and the light work now!


Glad to hear that things are moving forward. What's wrong with the tap in the washhouse?


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> He couldn't believe it either--even after doing this kind of work for the last 6 or 7 years.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think I missed something. What is it that Ben is doing outside in this awful weather?


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> I think I missed something. What is it that Ben is doing outside in this awful weather?


I think we missed the same things because I was also wondering what Ben was doing outside in the horrible weather , also wondering what was wrong with Julie's wash house tap
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that things are moving forward. What's wrong with the tap in the washhouse?


I am pretty sure when we moved that it was 'cross threaded' or maybe a metric thread on an imperial thread- whatever- it is like an uncontrolled spray from a shower when you turn it on!


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> The water spigot in the refrigerator door isn't working...I'm supposing that it's frozen...but it's on an inside wall so further checking turned up that the water temperature had been turned down --- so the whole thing may be frozen up....oh no.
> 
> DGS starts his 2-week stay with us tomorrow afternoon. I have some things I want to get done before I have a 6 year old around every night.


Sure hope that the refrig isn't frozen up and that you caught it before any damage is done.

Have fun with your DGS. Hopefully you won't be frazzled by the time two weeks are up. :lol:


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


Your squares are lovely. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## iamsam

here is your laugh for the day. --- sam

Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!

From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
*******************************
ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
WITNESS: My name is Susan!
_______________________________
ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
WITNESS: July 18th.
ATTORNEY: What year?
WITNESS: Every year.
_____________________________________
ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
WITNESS: Forty-five years.
_________________________________
ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
WITNESS: I forget..
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
____________________________________
ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death..
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess.
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
_____________________________________
ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
______________________________________
ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral...
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
______________________________________
ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No..
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I'm praying for the best possible outcome from the hospital visits.
> Junek


Me too. (Re Sonya)


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


Happy for you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
> WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
> ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
> WITNESS: My name is Susan!
> _______________________________
> ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
> WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
> WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
> WITNESS: July 18th.
> ATTORNEY: What year?
> WITNESS: Every year.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
> WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
> ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
> WITNESS: Forty-five years.
> _________________________________
> ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
> WITNESS: I forget..
> ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
> WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
> ____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
> WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
> WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
> WITNESS: None.
> ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
> WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
> WITNESS: By death..
> ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
> WITNESS: Take a guess.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
> WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
> ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
> WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
> WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
> WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
> WITNESS: Oral...
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
> WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
> ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
> WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
> WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
> WITNESS: No..
> ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
> WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
> ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
> WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


Thank you, Sam, for my laugh for today!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> The information I have is all from the consultant . I definitely wouldn't look it up on the internet like you say can't tell what's the truth . Caught my husband doing that and told him to stop because it will just make him worry more
> Sonja


Good on you for getting after DH about Internet-- there is so much BAD info out there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


Just know that it was not God's plan for you to be in that 2-bed place--yours will come. Before I bought this house I looked at one down the street and made an offer which was refused and my realtor was upset because they should have offered to let me outbid the people. Well, turned out OK as this house was available in a few days and I like it much better than the other one. And a very nice young couple live in the first house and are always asking if I need help or anything.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Me too. (Re Sonya)


Thank you to you both . They were just filling us in with all the details of the medical help they were going to try to help my husbands heart last longer and telling us all about the differences in things that could happen and what to look out for . Me personally I don't think I would want to know but they apparently have to give you the full picture .As for my son his ulcer colitus has decided to flare up ( I was wondering if stress had brought it on ) so since it's been a few years since they last had a look at his insides they have decided to take another look . 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> I heard somewhere that if there's a chance of frozen pipes, to leave a tap dripping. Maybe you could check this out with someone, a plumber perhaps.


Yes, this works but might need a bit more than drip in their weather. Busted pipes are NO fun. The two times this winter when it was to get below zero I did open the cupboard doors on the two sinks that are on outer walls.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> .


The sad part is that there is a whole book of these things and probably enough others to fill a dozen books. I laughed so hard. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> I almost fell off my chair laughing. Thanks Sam.
> 
> Puplover - that yarn is gorgeous. Love the colours. Hope to see what you make with it.
> 
> purl2diva - I'm like you. I can't resist buying yarn and then have to search for a pattern to suit.
> 
> martina - so sorry to hear that you lost the 2 bedroom unit. How unfair that you thought it was yours and then they accept another offer.
> 
> Julie - hope you have a friend who can fix the tap for you.


----------



## budasha

Well I'm finally caught up. Have to go and do some work for a change. Bye all, keep warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

budasha said:


> Quite a coincidence, my SIL was just here and invited me for dinner. She's having stuffed peppers, although not middle-eastern. Hope yours turns out delicious.


They were very tasty....and the harissa packed quite a spicy punch...DH and I both liked them as a change from the Italian version...but still prefer the Italian version much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

budasha said:


> Sure hope that the refrig isn't frozen up and that you caught it before any damage is done.
> 
> Have fun with your DGS. Hopefully you won't be frazzled by the time two weeks are up. :lol:


The refrigerator is all fixed...have to love Google and hair blower...we found where it was frozen and warmed it up until it was running again...easy fix. The termostat on the water spigot was turned down so of course, it froze...DH knows better not to touch that dial again.

Having DGS here will be fun...not too fond of the getting up and getting out of the house by 7:30 am each morning, but it will be good for me to get a jump start on my day. I think having my mornings to myself is the best part of retirement....no alarm clocks and no where I have to be unless I set it up myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


I hope you soon get an offer accepted so you can get settled, always a stress to have things up in the air.


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> Glad you've been able to move stuff upstairs...slowly, I hope. Would a magnet help to find DH's keys? I hope you have a second set.


Or maybe a metal detector is you know someone who has one.
Rearalenes DHs lost keys in the snow

Update: not sure why I get a smiley in Daralenes name :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good on you for getting after DH about Internet-- there is so much BAD info out there.


Oneof my friends is a doctor & he says the Internet is one of the worse thngs for patients to get into, they scare themselves & get lots of misinformation & some think they know more than the doctor after their " research". IT drives him crazy & this guy is the best doctor I have ever met & I worked with many over my career.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have the GKs here today, DH, both sons, & 3 cousins have gone snowmobiling.
I had thought I had today to myself & was planning to get some sewing done but not.
Made a big batch of cinnamon buns & buns instead


----------



## jheiens

budasha said:


> I think I missed something. What is it that Ben is doing outside in this awful weather?


Ben is a Time Warner Cable tech and works outdoors most of the time. Saturday was a miserable day with bitterly cold temps and wind chills and he was out in it all of his shift--which had him up atop utility poles and on the sides of homes making/repairing connections to the cable service. When the sun went down it got really unbelievably cold and he was already numb up to his knees and elbows.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oneof my friends is a doctor & he says the Internet is one of the worse thngs for patients to get into, they scare themselves & get lots of misinformation & some think they know more than the doctor after their " research". IT drives him crazy & this guy is the best doctor I have ever met & I worked with many over my career.


My doctor encourages it, but wants me to be very aware of the credible websites...we have great conversations about what I find and what he thinks...I guess he knows I'm not an alarmist so doesn't mind me checking out things ahead of time. He has indicated that it does add to his time spent with each patient which in my mind is a good thing, but not when I'm kept waiting 45 minutes for my appointments.


----------



## jheiens

Our water line from the well was frozen this morning in spite of having two lines on outside walls dripping. It dropped to -13*F this morning and the spot where the well line enters the basement has a spot that is the lowest point in the line. Don found the heat gun I use to soften paint layers to thaw the spot and things have been running since. Of course, I kept the washer and the dishwasher running frequently today to keep the lines flowing. Susan is also do the wash for herself and Ben today. 

You know that we will leave the lines dripping a little more vigorously tonight, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


Maybe you need some yak, buffalo or qivuit yarn for the warmth and then put large rubber gloves over them when working in the barn or out in the wind...the stuff is too darn expensive for my everyday use, but when you're out in the cold like you are, it may be worth the investment. It's supposed to be the warmest fiber around. Or maybe some mittens with yak thrummed inside.


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


If you find any, Noni, I'd appreciate knowing also. I have the same problem.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Bonnie, Our problem has been that the pipe freezes where we can't get to it with heat tape, somehow between the floor We've tried heat guns in the past I should have my son look at it he may be able to remember the exact spot, means going under the house, hope he's willing to do it or I may have to 


Bonnie7591 said:


> We have something here called heat tape. We have it wrapped around our propane line& if it gets super cold plug it in to keep the propane from jelling. You should check if you can get something like that where you are, might save alot of headaches.


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad you're feeling a little better sassafras. Watching dog shows sounds fun. I wish we could get the channel that has them on


sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Watching last year's dog show.
> Did better today. Still need rest often but better.


----------



## nittergma

We did think to save several bucket of water before it was frozen. My son got some water from the barn faucet so we have plenty for that but I won't drink it or wash in it it smells of sulfur but at least it's good for that.


thewren said:


> Heidi's kitchen water is frozen but they still have water in the bathroom. I think my toilet is frozen - it is against the outside wall. I can always use a bucket if needed. to spill water into the toilet that is. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Happy for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh goodness...will it be able to be fixed without much trouble or cost?


Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure when we moved that it was 'cross threaded' or maybe a metric thread on an imperial thread- whatever- it is like an uncontrolled spray from a shower when you turn it on!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What about a pair of the hand warmers that you can put in your gloves? Would that help? Not sure how much they cost but don't think they are terribly expensive.


nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


----------



## martina

Kansas g-ma and Julie, thanks for the kind thoughts. Yes I was gazzumped in a way but I am not playing that game. Just wish they would say no in the first place . However, look forward not bacK they say. 
Thanks Sam for the laughs.
We have to take the cat for a check up on Thursday and my sister has a dr 's appointment on Friday, so we will know more then hopefully. 
It is very cold here again and we had hailstones earlier. But it is dry now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Checked in on Marianne up in the mountains; she had sleet today and ice was everywhere. It has now dropped below freezing here and is raining. Worry ab bit bout DD who is in classes this evening that there will be icy roads b the time she heads home. I'm hoping that her last class will be cancelled due to the weather. I don't think she's had to drive in icy conditions before. 

Furnace repairman wasn't able to get here today as he is so slammed with folks that have no heat. Said he will be here tomorrow. I sure hope so as the bedrooms are frigid. I'd never make it living where so many of you do.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I studied alot of that about 20 yrs ago, I became a Cardiology Technologist, understanding the working of the heart & the rhythms. There's probably lots I forgot but I still have my huge book so if you can't find something, I can probably look it up. Just let me know.


Sonja - good luck with wading through all the information they gave you, it must be daunting. However isn't it wonderful the help you can get from here.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


If you get quivet and knit a pair of gloves they are very warm, should do the trick. It is a bit pricey but well worth it. it does not have to be super bulky for warmth either.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nittergma said:


> We did think to save several bucket of water before it was frozen. My son got some water from the barn faucet so we have plenty for that but I won't drink it or wash in it it smells of sulfur but at least it's good for that.


We had sulphur smelling water at our first house and had an appliance like a water softener to filter it out, but we still didn't drink that water -- we purchased bottled water while we lived there for 3 years. The pipes in that house would freeze pretty easily too so we always keep a drip going and the cabinet doors open -- still had some times where they froze, but thankfully, we were always able to thaw them out. I feel for you and hope your son knows just where to go with the heat gun.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Awwww I love it. 👍👍 😍😍 and the colour is perfect too.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> I almost fell off my chair laughing. Thanks Sam.
> 
> Puplover - that yarn is gorgeous. Love the colours. Hope to see what you make with it.
> 
> purl2diva - I'm like you. I can't resist buying yarn and then have to search for a pattern to suit.
> 
> martina - so sorry to hear that you lost the 2 bedroom unit. How unfair that you thought it was yours and then they accept another offer.
> 
> Julie - hope you have a friend who can fix the tap for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too, meanwhile it is hand washing!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness...will it be able to be fixed without much trouble or cost?


Hopefully, this is on the list to discuss with the landlord as well as the animals living underneath the house and a lock to make sure that Ringo doesn't get in there. We use live traps whenever we think there are some animals living under our shed - we've trapped skunk, squirrel, possums, and rabbits and then take them to the river about 8 blocks away to let them loose. We've never caught any cats so I wonder what's under there at Julie's place.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Is that the Bernat Baby Jacquards? I'm looking for another skein (or two) of the Bernat Baby Jacquards floral in the purples (peonie or petunia?) and I see where some people have it in their Ravelry stashes, but they're not for sale. Bernat has discontinued many of the colors. Ice yarns has some almost like it - but not the same. I will miss not being able to find that yarn...love it for the baby stuff.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I studied alot of that about 20 yrs ago, I became a Cardiology Technologist, understanding the working of the heart & the rhythms. There's probably lots I forgot but I still have my huge book so if you can't find something, I can probably look it up. Just let me know.


Thank you very much . I think because he has so many different things wrong with his heart . There are so many different things that can go wrong that we have to keep an eye out for , like at the moment his weight has gone up so we have to keep checking for fluid build up ,then there is when does he need to use the spray and we have also had to learn to check his sugar and injections for the diabetes . So it's one big learning curve , but I will ask if there is anything I need to know about 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness...will it be able to be fixed without much trouble or cost?


I really hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Looking really good!


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> If you get quivet and knit a pair of gloves they are very warm, should do the trick. It is a bit pricey but well worth it. it does not have to be super bulky for warmth either.


Caren -- good to see you -- we've been worried about not seeing you..how's your wrist?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Kansas g-ma and Julie, thanks for the kind thoughts. Yes I was gazzumped in a way but I am not playing that game. Just wish they would say no in the first place . However, look forward not bacK they say.
> Thanks Sam for the laughs.
> We have to take the cat for a check up on Thursday and my sister has a dr 's appointment on Friday, so we will know more then hopefully.
> It is very cold here again and we had hailstones earlier. But it is dry now.


All the best for your sister and the cat!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Lovely outfit Gwen . Very pretty colour 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Sonja - good luck with wading through all the information they gave you, it must be daunting. However isn't it wonderful the help you can get from here.


I have left it on the table . Will read through it early in the morning when there is only me awake . Have had enough of medical problems for one day 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much . I think because he has so many different things wrong with his heart . There are so many different things that can go wrong that we have to keep an eye out for , like at the moment his weight has gone up so we have to keep checking for fluid build up ,then there is when does he need to use the spray and we have also had to learn to check his sugar and injections for the diabetes . So it's one big learning curve , but I will ask if there is anything I need to know about
> Sonja


Sending hugs and healing thoughts to you and yours. The teens grandpa had to check for fluid build. He found it difficult at first. The diabetes thing is not fun either, especially with injections.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Sending hugs and healing thoughts to you and yours. The teens grandpa had to check for fluid build. He found it difficult at first. The diabetes thing is not fun either, especially with injections.


Thank you . How is your arm ?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caren how is you wrist/arm? Have been concerned about you.


NanaCaren said:


> Awwww I love it. 👍👍 😍😍 and the colour is perfect too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No this was the James C.Brett Magic yarn.


RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the Bernat Baby Jacquards? I'm looking for another skein (or two) of the Bernat Baby Jacquards floral in the purples (peonie or petunia?) and I see where some people have it in their Ravelry stashes, but they're not for sale. Bernat has discontinued many of the colors. Ice yarns has some almost like it - but not the same. I will miss not being able to find that yarn...love it for the baby stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren -- good to see you -- we've been worried about not seeing you..how's your wrist?


Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . How is your arm ?


You are welcome. Today is the first day my arm was not swollen when I got up. It is getting there slowly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

JUst heard from DD and campus is closing; it is starting to ice up here. I would rather have the snow than the ice. Need to go bring in some more firewood.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! Unbelievable amount of snow. It looks taller than Seth! I bet he did enjoy it. Looks beautiful.


NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn, your potato soup recipe sounds great. I will often throw in some milk or half and half near the end of making different soups. It makes things so rich & creamy, and I love potato soup.

Finally finished up work but not quite caught up here--ended up working through the lunch hour! And now it's time to fix supper, so I'll be back later (I hope!).


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren how is you wrist/arm? Have been concerned about you.


It is a pain in the tush. It is so hard to relearn to do everything with my left hand solely. I have to get help to open a jar. Seth thinks it's quite funny. But I can knit slowly and only for a short time. Even laundry is slower to get done, Seth has been a pet helping fold things. Telling me how I need to do it with only one hand.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! Unbelievable amount of snow. It looks taller than Seth! I bet he did enjoy it. Looks beautiful.


Tomorrow will get him to stand beside the banks on the deck. They are yaller than him. He throws snow up on the every day to help so I don't fall he says. I know it is really just so he can be outdoors.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst heard from DD and campus is closing; it is starting to ice up here. I would rather have the snow than the ice. Need to go bring in some more firewood.


🙌🙌🙌👍👍👍 yippie!!!!! So glad they are closing campus. Jamie has to be to class by 6am all week, then she works 5-9pm. She will get a couple hours sleep in the afternoon.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


That's beautiful Gwen.


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Sam, for my laugh for today!!
> Junek


Me too, Sam. Sitting here all by myself (actually just the cat and me) laughing out loud.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. Today is the first day my arm was not swollen when I got up. It is getting there slowly.


That's good to hear , love the snow pictures


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Adorable.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


I hope that these people show up and really help you get some things done. So you get reevaluated at any point to see if you can get more help?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Awwww I love it. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; and the colour is perfect too.


Good to see you-- how is the hand/arm?


----------



## Swedenme

Well it's a goodnight from me . Way past my bedtime . &#127776;&#127771;


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear , love the snow pictures


Thanks. 👍


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Well it's a goodnight from me . Way past my bedtime . 🌠🌛


Good night sweet dreams 😴😴 Could almost say good morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good to see you-- how is the hand/arm?


Slow healing but getting there. Will still be in a brace for a couple weeks. glad I can knit slowly and for short amounts of time.


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> They are all beautiful. Do you have plans for all of them?
> 
> I have the bad habit of choosing yarn because I love the color and then get it home and wonder what to with it.


I've been working on being better at buying with a project in mind. I went through a couple of my books before we went and i wrote down weight of yarn, how much and brand used and what it was made of so i could try to find similar if not exact. Mostly will be shawls, shawlettes, or scarves. I then put the yarn in a zip lock baggie with either a copy of the pattern its intended for or write the name of the pattern on the baggie, which i did today with the new purchases and have slowly been doing with my stash.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous yarn. Can't wait to see it made up. Now you will post pictures won't you when it is completed?


Oh yes will post pictures for sure


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


my oh my! that is some drift!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst heard from DD and campus is closing; it is starting to ice up here. I would rather have the snow than the ice. Need to go bring in some more firewood.


Hope she is safe getting home!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I hope that these people show up and really help you get some things done. So you get reevaluated at any point to see if you can get more help?


I don't really want to qualify for more- I would have to be worse incapacitated! They have always turned up, so far!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry. I know sometimes a sprain and/or bruised bone can hurt more than a break. Sending you many healing vibes and prayers. Give Seth a one armed hug and tell him I said thank you for helping his NanaCaren.


NanaCaren said:


> It is a pain in the tush. It is so hard to relearn to do everything with my left hand solely. I have to get help to open a jar. Seth thinks it's quite funny. But I can knit slowly and only for a short time. Even laundry is slower to get done, Seth has been a pet helping fold things. Telling me how I need to do it with only one hand.


----------



## pacer

budasha said:


> I never thought to check my rulers. What if they're all wrong???


Matthew took his different rulers and measured his pad of drawing paper since he knew what the measurements should be. That is how he determined which one was incorrect. I had originally read about the inaccurate tape measures on KP recently. Someone had bought a 99cent tape measure made in China and found out that the unit of measure was inaccurate. We didn't realize that Matthew had a ruler that was wrong as well until he remeasured the cat drawing that he was working on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> my oh my! that is some drift!


That is pretty much how deep it is all over the yard. Some areas are deeper, some a bit less.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


Glad you're not in a cast but now you have to be careful of making it hurt worse!
WOW!! That is some snow. Did you and Seth go out and play?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is pretty much how deep it is all over the yard. Some areas are deeper, some a bit less.


Are the teens still going to school?


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD got home safely from campus. Fixed waffles and bacon (comfort food) for supper tonight which all enjoyed. I got a new waffle maker like the ones at hotels that flips. Love it. Also got a cookbook with all kinds of things you can cook using the waffle maker. Really cool. 

Sam loved the jokes.....gave me a good chuckle. 

Thanks for the nice compliments on the baby outfit. I'm going to work some on my dreambird this evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> No this was the James C.Brett Magic yarn.


I'll have to check into that--- thanks for the info.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


OMG....even more than I anticipated and I had figured on a lot. Hope you guys are getting around okay. And, hope the arm/wrist aren't as painful as they were.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Slow healing but getting there. Will still be in a brace for a couple weeks. glad I can knit slowly and for short amounts of time.


I realize it will be slow healing..and hard not to re-injure it with use too...take it as easy a life will let you.


----------



## marlark

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I am now trying to get it all sewn up so I am back to muttering under my breath
> Can you get into trouble if your cat bites you , I'm surmising she does not normally do that so is it only because she was anxious ?
> Sonja


Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> DD got home safely from campus. Fixed waffles and bacon (comfort food) for supper tonight which all enjoyed. I got a new waffle maker like the ones at hotels that flips. Love it. Also got a cookbook with all kinds of things you can cook using the waffle maker. Really cool.
> 
> Sam loved the jokes.....gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the baby outfit. I'm going to work some on my dreambird this evening.


You can try tater tots in the waffle iron -- brownies, etc. I have a small circle one that I love so much better than the large one that was my Mom's. It went faster with the big one, but the smaller one is so much easier tell when the waffles are done.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


Why Marge How lovely that you have found us!


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Am reading backwards to try to get caught up, but will have to run off to Marlas for a bit this morning since she is working.
> David headed to Michigan this morning, hopefully the weather out there isn't too bad for him.
> We had a little snow yesterday, a bit more than a dusting, but then it all melted before afternoon, it was predicted to be 3-6 inches but so for nothing else, which is okay with me, except that we really need the moisture.
> We had my uncles memorial on Saturday at the Moose, it was nice, and it was good to see a lot of the family all at one time, in one place.
> Well, I'm off to Marlas, see you all later.
> Hope everyone who is ill or having pain are feeling, better and that everyone is having a great day.


David should be fine as the roads are good for now. I think the next snow of concern might be Thursday or Friday. It is super cold here though.

My niece posted pictures of my SIL's sisters remembrance. SIL's sister passed January 6th but didn't want a funeral or memorial service. She would rather have a party so that is what her family and friends did. They even had a happy face picture of her mounted to a stick. They took pictures with someone holding the photo on the stick in the group shots. This is a tradition in their family that anyone who could not make it to the Christmas eve gathering, a photo on a stick would represent them being there and any group photos taken would include the photo on the stick as well as those in attendance. I have always enjoyed seeing pictures from their gatherings with these photos on a stick for those who could not make it. I was pleased to see the family remember this wonderful woman's life in such a way.

I am glad that you were able to attend your uncle's memorial and be supportive of your aunt.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I just told Don of all your birthday wishes for him. He smiled and said , ''Thank you but I'm not sharing either of the Cranberry-Apple pies Joy made for my birthday. Just so you know!" (grin)
> 
> However, if any of you show up by dinnertime tomorrow evening, I believe he will share and even offer you some with ice cream.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Now I see this! Darn. Oh well, too cold to go back out. Happy Birthday again Don. Enjoy your pie and ice cream.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Hapy Birthday TNS....


From me too, even if I am a day late!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like you must have gone to bed! it is not yet 2 am, here but the lights have been coming on and off and making it difficult to rest- I have yet to work out where the curtains I want are. I may just have to buy a new set. But it all takes time and organisation. I seem to be coming down with a summer cold. Hope I can fight it off! I should be looking for Olbas Oil I suspect.
> Hoping your temperatures did get a little lower!


Hope you are not getting that cold. If so, prayers that it is short lived.


----------



## Sorlenna

busyworkerbee said:


> But first, they need to learn how to do that. Unfortunately, they have been known to wear the same clothes on consecutive days without cleaning. Neither girl has been taught how to work washing machine.


I think I would be finding time for lessons straightaway--I learned, as did my kids, as soon as they were tall enough to reach the buttons and dials on the machines, and I haven't done anyone's laundry but my own for years now!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


 :thumbup: Wonderful--hope you can maximize the time and get loads done!


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Here are my pictures from the mini kap. Oldest son stopped unexpectedly in the middle of the night last night so will have him to spend some time with today as well as grocery shop. Everyone stay warm/cool as needed and enjoy!!


I just love seeing the photos from the mini KAP!


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must get a little paintbrush. Are you talking artist paintbrush or the kind we use for painting walls? I'm thinking artist?


I have a paintbrush that is dedicated to keyboard cleaning--about 1/2" wide and stiff bristles. I tip the laptop onto its side (turned off, of course), and brush from the top down. Works well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


Yummy! I love those colors!


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Good Morning everyone from the frigid Finger Lakes. It is 2*F.(-16C) and the wind is blowing very hard. However, the sun is shining so it looks very pretty with the sun on the snow. Bob got on the phone with our pastor yesterday and they decided to cancel church today - wind chills in the -20 to -30F range is just too cold for people to be out. So we spent some time going through the church directory calling everyone - good thing we are a small congregation!
> 
> Ohio Joy, tell Don Happy Birthday from Bob and me!
> 
> Going to go wind some yarn for fingerless mitts for DD#1. I still haven't started my dreambird - I've got to finish up some WIPs and clear the deck a little. The workshop will be there when I need it!!
> 
> Love and Hugs, Paula


I'm glad you cancelled church yesterday. There were quite a few closed here, yesterday, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Happy birthday to all celebrating today.
> We have been cat nursing the past couple of days, fortunately she seems fine apart from not wanting to take her meds, but we won in the end.
> I have put in an offer and it has been accepted for a different flat in the same block as it has another bedroom and is not much more money, so hopefully this time things will move quicker.
> I Am still with my sister but it will be good to have my own place again.
> I am on my third baby blanket for the African babies so not totally wasting my time. Off now to help with laundry . Take care all. My prayers for all needing them. Take care everyone.


Hoping that the new offer goes faster!


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Or maybe a metal detector is you know someone who has one.
> Rearalenes DHs lost keys in the snow
> 
> Update: not sure why I get a smiley in Daralenes name :roll:


There's no space--if you type : and then D without a space between them, it comes out a smiley.

And I hope the keys were found!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

It is so good to be caught up. 

Caren...It is a delight to hear from you and so glad that Seth is there to help you. I am sure that you are both helping each other out. Seth is a great helper and you need that right now. You have so much snow right now. I hate to think of the flooding in the spring, but maybe it will melt slowly so flooding can be minimized. For now, enjoy the snow as much as possible or at least let Seth enjoy as much of it as he can. Does he approve of the repair job to the hot tub room?

Gwen...Your baby outfit is beautiful. Glad you are having fun with it. I am so relieved to know that your DD is home safely from school.

Julie...Wishing you well with the unpacking and finding where things were put. I know you will enjoy having the fence repaired.

I am tired so I will just wish everyone well. Tomorrow is our annual pancake dinner at church so I won't be home. I will take my knitting to church to enjoy dinner and knitting. The boys will go with me. Matthew and I will go to the civic theater this weekend with a friend to watch a friend of ours performing in the show "Hobbit" We will go to a brunch with our friend and then to the show.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Sonja - good luck with wading through all the information they gave you, it must be daunting. However isn't it wonderful the help you can get from here.


Knowledge is a wonderful thing, though--I am glad you're reading up on things so you'll know more about what to do and how to cope. Sounds like the docs are working well with you, and that's also a great thing.


----------



## pacer

marlark said:


> Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


What a pleasure to hear from you again. I do hope you are well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Marge, it is so very good to see you here once again! How are you?


----------



## jheiens

It's good to hear from you again, Marge. It's been far too long and we've missed your wisdom and insights.

Hope to see you again soon and often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope I get my yarn quickly....you are going to be so far ahead of me but it will be fun. Love your squares.


~~~You'll be fine....the four squares go very quickly....you decrease 2 sts every other row...so, combine that with super bulky yarn, and big needles.....zippo! Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## Sorlenna

Okay, one more post and then I'm off to make some tea...we may have a "man flu" coming on...he's sniffling and sounds stuffy. :roll: I'd better not catch whatever it is, if it is something!

Guess what I made for supper? Yup, potato soup! I threw in some cooked turkey bacon and a beef bouillon cube, onions, garlic, taters, and then half and half at the end. Yum. I'm very full. 

I just realized that tomorrow will make 4 years since I joined KP. Wow. How time has flown!

To all in the frigid places, stay warm and dry and safe. To those in the heat, stay cool and comfy. To those in need of healing, I'm sending thoughts at full power. And hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> This shot of the Kaikoura Mountains just showed up on my facebook page:
> photo credits:The Factory.
> 
> No snow to be seen!


~~~Breathtaking!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> i usually remember to check on that - thanks tami. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> well really Josephine - I would be glad to chaperone you while you were here and make sure you didn't get into any trouble. what happens in defiance stays in defiance. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are not getting that cold. If so, prayers that it is short lived.


Seem to be holding my own, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Wonderful--hope you can maximize the time and get loads done!


They usually spend masses of time on the toilet and shower- but we will find out what this one is like soon enough.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> It is so good to be caught up.
> 
> Caren...It is a delight to hear from you and so glad that Seth is there to help you. I am sure that you are both helping each other out. Seth is a great helper and you need that right now. You have so much snow right now. I hate to think of the flooding in the spring, but maybe it will melt slowly so flooding can be minimized. For now, enjoy the snow as much as possible or at least let Seth enjoy as much of it as he can. Does he approve of the repair job to the hot tub room?
> 
> Gwen...Your baby outfit is beautiful. Glad you are having fun with it. I am so relieved to know that your DD is home safely from school.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with the unpacking and finding where things were put. I know you will enjoy having the fence repaired.
> 
> I am tired so I will just wish everyone well. Tomorrow is our annual pancake dinner at church so I won't be home. I will take my knitting to church to enjoy dinner and knitting. The boys will go with me. Matthew and I will go to the civic theater this weekend with a friend to watch a friend of ours performing in the show "Hobbit" We will go to a brunch with our friend and then to the show.


It has to be built first- no sign of them yet- so I must get on to Nasir to hurry them up!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> carol - what size needles did you use and how many strands of yarn - it looks bulky. great job - and I love the choice of colors. I love phantom - went to Vancouver, bc to see it. also saw it in seattle but I didn't think it was quite as good. in Vancouver they actually crashed the chandelier onto the stage. i have the video and the sound track. get it out every so often. --- sam


~~~I used a super bulky yarn....1 strand, and size 11 needles. It really zipped along because you are decreasing 2 sts every other row. It's weird picking colors when you don't know how they will be put together. I have 2 more colors....dark green & white. I'd never made squares like this before.....so easy to make the right angle turn...through decreases in the middle of the row. Who figures this stuff out???? I'm impressed!

I've known several of the songs from Phantom, but had never seen the show....oh my....VERY dramatic and tense...and of course....the music is wonderful! sigh.......


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> I saw in a later broadcast that the mother who dragged the suspect from the car was given a new car by a local dealership because of her actions. Don't even come close to hurting "Mama Bear's cub"!! I think every one applauded her actions!
> Junek


That happened really close to my house. It was near one of the elementary schools and where my weight watchers leader lives. I'm not sure if she saw anything, but she was in her car when it was going on.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Kathy


bought at The Nook for the Crochet Crowd CAL. Carol is doing the knit one.

My 1st squares. I'm only doing 10.

kehinkle

~~~Kathy...are you doing the crochet version of the mystery afghan? My friend who is doing the crochet version is using only 4 colors....and she made 20 of the first square. hmmmm????
:?: :?:


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just finished watching "Phantom of the Opera" on tv. LOVE the music...it's all dramatic & tense. Made me knit faster! My 4 mystery afghan squares are done!


My kids both love the sound track to Phantom. Love the afghan squares!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> Heidi's kitchen water is frozen but they still have water in the bathroom. I think my toilet is frozen - it is against the outside wall. I can always use a bucket if needed. to spill water into the toilet that is. --- sam


Sam, can Gary get some straw bales to stack outside against the walls where any pipes are to help insulate the walls? Works great. My uncle used to do it every year.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I have had a headache most of the day. Still had to be busy so could not rest. Tonight I had a small nosebleed as well. I hope I will feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Cashmeregma...Have you ever looked at the website: vegetariantimes.com? I saw a recipe for Broccoli Meatballs with Garlic-Tomato sauce which sounded like a nice edition to a pasta meal for you and DH. To find it, click on top rated recipes. They have an area where you can click on different types of cuisines like Italian, Mexican, Indian, etc. It looked like it would be quite a bit of fun for you to play around with.
> 
> Sam...I was wondering how your pipes would do with this cold weather. I do hope you can get them thawed.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the scrap yarn sweaters. I am blessed to only have to sew up the sleeves and leave the rest for my friend. Of course I can't leave them for her in the fall because she will be too busy getting everything organized to package and ship so this is the best time to give her as many as possible. So far I have given her 11 sweaters to finish sewing on. I probably have just as many at my home to prepare to give her. This is good news to her and she loves to finish them off and show them to some of the elderly ladies who no longer can knit for her due to health conditions. They still love to admire the sweaters.
> 
> Time to try to get some sleep so take care.


I am sorry to hear you have had a headache all day. Hope it is now gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> What about a pair of the hand warmers that you can put in your gloves? Would that help? Not sure how much they cost but don't think they are terribly expensive.


There are also re useable ones that can be boiled to re-activate them, I've seen them at trade shows but am not sure of the name
The disposable ones are about 50 cents here


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> I had a nice birthday week=end. We stretched my birthday out. We almost never go out to dinner on my birthday as the resturants are usually too busy so we go a day or two either way. Suits me fine. We went to a Mexican resturart this evening. Had a wonderful meal and brought enough home for tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for all the birthday greetings. I felt so blessed. I am always surprized at how close one can feel to people that I have never met face to face. I consider each of you dear friends of mine.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I was going to tell you how my mother-in-law taught me to make potato soup. It is so simple but we like plain food. Using a quart pan, I fill it about half full of diced potatoes, DH insists that I peel them, and an onion, chopped reasonable fine. Add water to cover the potatoes by a couple of inches, salt a little and cook until the potatoes are soft. Then add butter or margerine and a large can evaporated milk. I change this up depending on how we feel. Sometimes I use leeks instead of onion. sometimes I add a can or creamed corn. It is nothing fancy but it is the way my family like potato soup. I make this often. I like parsley in it and also sour cream. We like it chunky but one can puree it if that is your pleasure.
> 
> My quilt tops are coming along nicely. I am working on several at a time, I enjoy the change. I hope to be able to send them off the next couple of weeks. It is a meaningful hobby to me.
> 
> There are many other subjects I could comment on but someone has already said what I would have said but it has been said already.
> 
> Good wishes for those having having such cold weather. Keep warm and safe. Prayers for those who are not well or sorrowing. May you find comfort. Happy knitting to each.
> Marilyn


Marilyn, do you drain the potatoes after cooking them, before adding the butter and evaporated milk? I can never make potato soup to suit me. Yours sounds easy and yummy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Checked in on Marianne up in the mountains; she had sleet today and ice was everywhere. It has now dropped below freezing here and is raining. Worry ab bit bout DD who is in classes this evening that there will be icy roads b the time she heads home. I'm hoping that her last class will be cancelled due to the weather. I don't think she's had to drive in icy conditions before.
> 
> Furnace repairman wasn't able to get here today as he is so slammed with folks that have no heat. Said he will be here tomorrow. I sure hope so as the bedrooms are frigid. I'd never make it living where so many of you do.


Love the new baby set.
I think are heating systems are much better prepared for it as well as massive amounts of insulation & triple pane windows.
Hope you get it fixed soon. Did you get a new electric blanket?


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a visit today from the lady who assesses the needs of people who have requested homehelp- I still have my entitlement of 50 -60 minutes every two weeks, and the first lady will be due on Wednesday mid-day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the Bernat Baby Jacquards? I'm looking for another skein (or two) of the Bernat Baby Jacquards floral in the purples (peonie or petunia?) and I see where some people have it in their Ravelry stashes, but they're not for sale. Bernat has discontinued many of the colors. Ice yarns has some almost like it - but not the same. I will miss not being able to find that yarn...love it for the baby stuff.


I think Mary Maxim has it in their last catalogue.


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Not financially possible with the govenment support I am on, rentals in this area are far too expensive and social housing is not a real option for a single white female with no children. That said, new place will be lower rent, and I will not be only one doing housework. It also has a pool.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you for the laugh, Sam!

Caren, good news about your wrist. So much snow! I understand why Seth likes to play in it, but oh so cold.

Carol, I copied the pattern for the first week, but didn't buy the kit. I don't know if I can even start it yet!

I hope everyone will be safe and warm while enduring the snow and cold. It is cold here, but nothing like what many of you are experiencing.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of wringer washers --- there was one sitting in the back room in the yarn shop as a display piece for some lovely yarn....quite nostalgic to see it. Store owner said it still worked. She also had an old bare box spring that she intended to use for displaying finished items, but says she keeps forgetting the clothes pins. It will make for a very interesting display. Both the yarn shop and the tea room were good a re--purposing items.


Mom had a wringer washer. I can even remember her using it. I know she got her hand caught in it a few times, and once it went clear to her elbow before she could get it reversed and run back out!


----------



## kehinkle

cmaliza said:


> bought at The Nook for the Crochet Crowd CAL. Carol is doing the knit one.
> 
> My 1st squares. I'm only doing 10.
> 
> kehinkle
> 
> ~~~Kathy...are you doing the crochet version of the mystery afghan? My friend who is doing the crochet version is using only 4 colors....and she made 20 of the first square. hmmmm????
> :?: :?:


Yes, the crocheted on. Have downloaded the knit one and may work on it too.

I only have four colors, the partial ball is closer to the color, cherry, than the other three skeins. Going to try to do a lap throw instead of the larger one. The yarn was a bit more than Caron, which is what was suggested. Tina even tried to talk me out of it because it would have cost about $100 for all the yarn called for. These have less yardage than the Caron. We'll see what happens. Amanda, one of the ladies who work there, picked the colors out for me. She picked two groups and we all decided that this was the best combo. It will be for me. It is acrylic and has the feel of HL's I Love This Yarn, not thin like Caron.

Tomorrow is the best block. So we will see.

Kathy


----------



## Railyn

tami_ohio said:


> Marilyn, do you drain the potatoes after cooking them, before adding the butter and evaporated milk? I can never make potato soup to suit me. Yours sounds easy and yummy![/qu
> 
> No, I don;t drain the potatoes. The water becomes part of the soup broth. And yes, it is easyand we like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, glad you are getting sow weekly help, even if only fr an hour it should make things a little easier.
Carillon, great looking squares, will be interesting to see the finished blanket. I've never been brave enough to do a mystery KAL, would hate to spend a bunch of time & not like the finished product.
Gwen, I'm glad your DD got home safely, I don't imagine she has tires to contend with ice or much experience driving on it.
Caren, sorry your arm is still giving you grief, sometimes bruised bones are more painful than a break.
That is some pile of snow, hope it melts slowly in spring or you may float away.
The GKs finally went home at 8, I think they have been here too much lately as they sure didn't listen well today, lots of fighting & too cold to send them outside to play. 
Well, must get off here & knit for a while.
Have a good night.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
> WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
> ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
> WITNESS: My name is Susan!
> _______________________________
> ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
> WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
> WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
> WITNESS: July 18th.
> ATTORNEY: What year?
> WITNESS: Every year.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
> WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
> ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
> WITNESS: Forty-five years.
> _________________________________
> ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
> WITNESS: I forget..
> ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
> WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
> ____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
> WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
> WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
> WITNESS: None.
> ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
> WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
> WITNESS: By death..
> ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
> WITNESS: Take a guess.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
> WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
> ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
> WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
> WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
> WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
> WITNESS: Oral...
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
> WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
> ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
> WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
> WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
> WITNESS: No..
> ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
> WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
> ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
> WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Sam, M and I really enjoyed these!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Or maybe a metal detector is you know someone who has one.
> Rearalenes DHs lost keys in the snow
> 
> Update: not sure why I get a smiley in Daralenes name :roll:


The : after Re is not spaced after so the D with the : D makes a smiley


----------



## kehinkle

Hope everyone is having a great start to their week.

Caren, sorry to hear your wrist still hurts but glad it isn't broke. Lots of snow your way. We have piles of it here but nothing like yours.

There were the days over Christmas that my sister had to drip faucets overnight. And that was in southern Arizona! Hope everyone gets their pipes thawed without damage to their pipes.

Got the headlight replaced and Lila shot plus picked up my old van today. Hated to be outside. Taking an extra day off, hoping it warms up a bit. Also went to Wal-Mart and bought some yarn for a few projects for my DD1. Now to work on them. Have till April for them. Will post when I have one done. 

Posting a couple more pics of things bought on Friday.

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


The only way I can handle the really cold temps is to wear silk liners under my gloves or mittens. Go on line to Cabella's and order them. They will be with the Base Layer "thermal" undergarments. Even then, my hands still get cold, but I can't go without the liners anymore!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Our water line from the well was frozen this morning in spite of having two lines on outside walls dripping. It dropped to -13*F this morning and the spot where the well line enters the basement has a spot that is the lowest point in the line. Don found the heat gun I use to soften paint layers to thaw the spot and things have been running since. Of course, I kept the washer and the dishwasher running frequently today to keep the lines flowing. Susan is also do the wash for herself and Ben today.
> 
> You know that we will leave the lines dripping a little more vigorously tonight, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you are getting sow weekly help, even if only fr an hour it should make things a little easier.
> Carillon, great looking squares, will be interesting to see the finished blanket. I've never been brave enough to do a mystery KAL, would hate to spend a bunch of time & not like the finished product.
> Gwen, I'm glad your DD got home safely, I don't imagine she has tires to contend with ice or much experience driving on it.
> Caren, sorry your arm is still giving you grief, sometimes bruised bones are more painful than a break.
> That is some pile of snow, hope it melts slowly in spring or you may float away.
> The GKs finally went home at 8, I think they have been here too much lately as they sure didn't listen well today, lots of fighting & too cold to send them outside to play.
> Well, must get off here & knit for a while.
> Have a good night.


It does make a difference! I have been working on sorting papers today- maybe should have tried before I moved- but the recycling bin was already full. Rubbish and recycling tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> What about a pair of the hand warmers that you can put in your gloves? Would that help? Not sure how much they cost but don't think they are terribly expensive.


Good idea. We can get them at Rural King for $0.50 each (pack of 2 for $1) In fact, I have some. Got a big bag of them on sale for a good price!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


I am glad it wasn't broken, but may take longer to heal this way :-( 
Glad you got some knitting done. Seth looks happy with the snow!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. Today is the first day my arm was not swollen when I got up. It is getting there slowly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst heard from DD and campus is closing; it is starting to ice up here. I would rather have the snow than the ice. Need to go bring in some more firewood.


Glad they cancelled class!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Mom had a wringer washer. I can even remember her using it. I know she got her hand caught in it a few times, and once it went clear to her elbow before she could get it reversed and run back out!


I did the same thing when I was a kid! But I actually loved wringing clothes in it--it fascinated me. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. 👍


Oh my! The last time we had that much snow here, I was in grade school! :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> DD got home safely from campus. Fixed waffles and bacon (comfort food) for supper tonight which all enjoyed. I got a new waffle maker like the ones at hotels that flips. Love it. Also got a cookbook with all kinds of things you can cook using the waffle maker. Really cool.
> 
> Sam loved the jokes.....gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the baby outfit. I'm going to work some on my dreambird this evening.


I am so glad DD made it home safely! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> David should be fine as the roads are good for now. I think the next snow of concern might be Thursday or Friday. It is super cold here though.
> 
> My niece posted pictures of my SIL's sisters remembrance. SIL's sister passed January 6th but didn't want a funeral or memorial service. She would rather have a party so that is what her family and friends did. They even had a happy face picture of her mounted to a stick. They took pictures with someone holding the photo on the stick in the group shots. This is a tradition in their family that anyone who could not make it to the Christmas eve gathering, a photo on a stick would represent them being there and any group photos taken would include the photo on the stick as well as those in attendance. I have always enjoyed seeing pictures from their gatherings with these photos on a stick for those who could not make it. I was pleased to see the family remember this wonderful woman's life in such a way.
> 
> I am glad that you were able to attend your uncle's memorial and be supportive of your aunt.


What a wonderful way to remember her!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Seem to be holding my own, Tami!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are also re useable ones that can be boiled to re-activate them, I've seen them at trade shows but am not sure of the name
> The disposable ones are about 50 cents here


And we have 2 from Case Knives Zippo brand that you fill with the Zippo lighter fluid, then light. They will stay hot either 6 or 12 hours, depending on the amount you put in them. Love those!


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn, do you drain the potatoes after cooking them, before adding the butter and evaporated milk? I can never make potato soup to suit me. Yours sounds easy and yummy![/qu
> 
> No, I don;t drain the potatoes. The water becomes part of the soup broth. And yes, it is easyand we like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I did the same thing when I was a kid! But I actually loved wringing clothes in it--it fascinated me. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

With today being President's Day, the kids didn't have school. DD called and asked if I was doing anything. She was taking Damien and Arriana to Barnes & Nobles book store, then to a nature and science center. Wanted to know if I wanted to go with them and get out of the house. As I didn't have to drive to go, I went! We had fun. Damien got a book. Arriana pointed at all the books in the store, and had a few read to her. At the nature center, we got to see fish and lizards, and snakes (I tried not to look at those!). They had a planatarium that Damien wanted to see. DD told him Arriana wouldn't sit thru it. While he was otherwise occupied, I told her to take him and I would watch Arriana. DD and Damien don't often get to do anything just the 2 of them, so they enjoyed that. Arriana and I watched the "ish" and lizards some more, and played with puzzles. As I am trying to teach her sign language, we had fun with "lizard"! We do the tongue flicking in and out for it. She was so funny trying to do it! Mostly it was her mouth moving, but sometimes she got her tongue to do it right! She fell asleep on the way home, and only woke up just before they left. She wanted to see Dzia' Dzia' (Grandpa or Papa in Polish), so at least she woke up in time to see him. I made spaghetti with elbow pasta and rolls for supper, and have been catching up here since then. Now I need to go make M's lunch for work tomorrow. Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## kehinkle

Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

kehinkle said:


> Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.
> 
> Kathy


Nice haul! You'll have fun working with those!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, that was so funny that I have tears on my cheeks from laughing so hard and I'm sure DH must wonder what all this noise is about. Wait till I read them to him. Think he'll laugh till he cries too.

Just stopping by for a short time. Got to talk to my sister after the follow-up visit to the cardiologist. Her heart rate was 130 and now in the 40's so they halved her medication and will try and bring her rate up more. She is having trouble breathing so my sister did most of the talking. Also talked wit my aunt up in Canada. She said she was having a good day "today" and I asked her if her other days had been bad. She said that the other days were in the past and today was good and laughed. She's the one that is 96. 

I actually thought I had posted more today but must have stopped when I got the phone call and not sent the post. It is now somewhere in the Knitting Paradise Zone. Well, DH is here so now it's time to read him Sam's funny post.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.
> 
> Kathy


Nice!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok Sam. I could hardly read this to Bill for laughing so hard myself and then the tears of laughter made it so I had to keep wiping my eyes to read it. DH laughed so hard too and he said he really needed that. We haven't laughed so hard in a long time. He's still remarking on how funny that was. Felt so good to laugh like that.

Kehinkle, Wow, some great stuff there.

Strangest thing knitting tonight. I dropped the needle and couldn't hold it. L hand got a spasm an fingers just did their own thing. Stitches came off the needle but only 2 and I didn't lost them. OK now.

I'm saying good night now.


----------



## machriste

marlark said:


> Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


Hi Marge, thanks for your concern. It's so nice to have you back to the tea party. I read your post on the Jan. 16 tea party; it sounds like you have been through a terrible ordeal. I hope you will continue to gain strength. I imagine it will take time and effort. No easy thing when you are weakened. i will say some prayers for you and your continuing recovery.

It was my cat that bit me at the vet's (she was terribly stressed!) The vet told me about the same things that you have cautioned about. I am up-to-date with Tetanus, and Annie never is outside. The puncture is tiny, bled a fair lot, and today there is no soreness at all and it's looking quite healed. I've been soaking it in an epsom salts solution and applying an OTC triple antibiotic cream to it. I will continue to watch it. Annie is 12 years old, is quite sedentary and the only other time she has bit me was at another Vet visit several years ago.

She was back in today to have a lion's cut to deal with some pretty severe mats while under sedation. She seems quite herself tonight and looks quite lovely; her fur looks like gray velvet.


----------



## purl2diva

Hope that everyone is the areas of freezing rain is safe and will be able to avoid driving until it is safe to do so. Nothing as scary as driving on ice!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I did the same thing when I was a kid! But I actually loved wringing clothes in it--it fascinated me. LOL


Good except when it caught your hair! :roll: Needless to say, I didn't do that twice. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

kehinkle said:


> Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.
> 
> Kathy


Very pretty yarns.
What have you got planned for the mini ones?


----------



## Railyn

I used a wringer washer when we first moved to Germany and lived in the apartment I was talking about a few days ago with the bathtub in the kitchen. Also the kitchen was the laundry room. Used the wringer washer and drained the water down the bathtub. It worked. While we had that set-up, our first baby was born. On rainy days, I draped laundry all over the apartment. A lot of work but got the job done.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok Sam. I could hardly read this to Bill for laughing so hard myself and then the tears of laughter made it so I had to keep wiping my eyes to read it. DH laughed so hard too and he said he really needed that. We haven't laughed so hard in a long time. He's still remarking on how funny that was. Felt so good to laugh like that.
> 
> Kehinkle, Wow, some great stuff there.
> 
> Strangest thing knitting tonight. I dropped the needle and couldn't hold it. L hand got a spasm an fingers just did their own thing. Stitches came off the needle but only 2 and I didn't lost them. OK now.
> 
> I'm saying good night now.


Please take care...that sounds painful as well as a major nuisance. Would a day or two of rest and strengthening exercises help?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Railyn said:


> I used a wringer washer when we first moved to Germany and lived in the apartment I was talking about a few days ago with the bathtub in the kitchen. Also the kitchen was the laundry room. Used the wringer washer and drained the water down the bathtub. It worked. While we had that set-up, our first baby was born. On rainy days, I draped laundry all over the apartment. A lot of work but got the job done.


Yes, I remember in the big farm house that we had a clothes chute where we would drop the dirty laundry from the upstairs to a big wooden bin in the basement. there was a wringer washer down there and there was one set of hoses for the water to go in there and another set of hoses to drain it out. I do remember using he wringer and it having a "pop up" sensor if too much sheet or jeans was going through the rollers. I never caught anything in there, but did know of a lady in town who had lost part of her arm due to one.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> No this was the James C.Brett Magic yarn.


Magic yarn plus GwenieMagic! I love it.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren, good to hear you're on the mend, if slowly. What a lot of snow for Seth to enjoy! Stay warm and safe....


----------



## TNS

machriste said:


> Me too, Sam. Sitting here all by myself (actually just the cat and me) laughing out loud.


Thanks for causing great hilarity here, Sam. I read some of the 'best' ones to DH who was trying (unsuccessfully) not to laugh out loud.......


----------



## TNS

Sonja, what a lot for you and DH to take in. You will cope, and handle it all. Calming and healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Why Marge How lovely that you have found us!


Good to see you here again, Marge. I hope you are doing well, Lin


----------



## TNS

Thanks, Tami for the greetings.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone hope you are all staying warm and safe if you are having all that freezing cold weather . Should also say I hope everyone who is having weather that is to hot are managing to stay cool and get some sleep . Here we are back to lovely blue skies again a little bit frosty but nice clean crisp air . Going to stay at home today and after tidying up will try to find a pattern I want to knit . I have lots saved everywhere but still keep looking for something to catch my eye . Just my excuse for having a lazy time . 

Daralene hope your hand is alright now 

Machriste glad you managed to get your cats fur cut and that your hand seems ok 

Julie any sign of the men putting your fence up ? And how's your cold not worse I hope

Kathy I love your yarn . Lovely beautiful colours look forward to seeing pictures of what you make with it 

Pacer what a lovely way to remember a loved one . I like the idea of photos on a stick of people who can't make it to family gatherings 

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> Sonja, what a lot for you and DH to take in. You will cope, and handle it all. Calming and healing wishes coming your way.


Thank you it just a matter of waiting for all the appointments now . First one so far is March 4th for another MRI


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone hope you are all staying warm and safe if you are having all that freezing cold weather . Should also say I hope everyone who is having weather that is to hot are managing to stay cool and get some sleep . Here we are back to lovely blue skies again a little bit frosty but nice clean crisp air . Going to stay at home today and after tidying up will try to find a pattern I want to knit . I have lots saved everywhere but still keep looking for something to catch my eye . Just my excuse for having a lazy time .
> 
> Daralene hope your hand is alright now
> 
> Machriste glad you managed to get your cats fur cut and that your hand seems ok
> 
> Julie any sign of the men putting your fence up ? And how's your cold not worse I hope
> 
> Kathy I love your yarn . Lovely beautiful colours look forward to seeing pictures of what you make with it
> 
> Pacer what a lovely way to remember a loved one . I like the idea of photos on a stick of people who can't make it to family gatherings
> 
> Sonja


No not yet- Nasir was busy when I rang today- so I will ring in the morning. The snuffles are slightly subsiding.
Hope all your family is as well as can be in the circumstances!
And good luck finding what you want to knit!


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Those are very pretty. Smoking hot? :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized that tomorrow will make 4 years since I joined KP. Wow. How time has flown!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Thank you it just a matter of waiting for all the appointments now . First one so far is March 4th for another MRI


Keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## KateB

*Marge* (Marklark) posted this yesterday on the 16th of January KTP, so I hope it's ok that I've reposted it here for her.

My friends I have virtually been out of touch with the paradise for quite a while since I got this last but newer computer. It is the most up to date one I've ever had, but a Windows 7. So much of the arrangement of icons, programs and tools are arranged differently that I have been struggling to
pull it into my abilities. It has office works instead of word. Also my training was very basic at the senior ctr and included word, excel and presentation using tools from ancient history. I had a severe problem with Crohn's and a partiasl obstruction last Nov and was in the hosp er for evaluation and experienced increased weakness which has severely limited my ability to care for the house or myself in the usual manner. My standing tolerance is now limited and I end up doing things in very limited periods so it takes me all day just keeping up with fixing a simple sandwich or broil a steak or hamburger or make a simple meal. I break each task into very short segments so I can sit down in between times and often only just am able to ambulate between the rooms and the chair. They transferred me to a transitional care unit for about a week of intensive rehab and advice on how to increase my strength.
The scooter would help me if it was maneuverable within the house, but the doorways and open pathways are limited in this very small house. I also have been suffering with some painful numbness, tingling and outright pain from the shoulder down to my rt hand which has improved slightly, but limits my ability to knit and type. I have missed you all. Julie and I have spoken. I have downloaded Skype using the webcam from Sorlenna but I don't really know how to use it, so will attmpt to get some proper directions from someone when I am able. I have not been out of the house hardly at all since Holloween. I went by amb to the
er and have only recently gone to a couple of meetings at the Kingdom Hall and last weekend to an assembly in Mira
Loma for several hours. I was really happy to go with the assistance of the brothers and sisters. I will try to keep up as I see that many of you have befriended me on Facebook which is new to me and I will have to learn how to use it as well. I have downloaded those of you whose messages have gotten to me or whose picture or avatar I recognized. Since they go by names, some I may not have picked up and if so I apologize. Julie tried to bring me
up to date with what has happened to some of you although I am really not sure of why Sam was at the spa and what is currently the problems Julie is having. I will see if I can manage another call to Julie soon. Marlark Marge


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> *Marge* (Marklark) posted this yesterday on the 16th of January KTP, so I hope it's ok that I've reposted it here for her.
> 
> My friends I have virtually been out of touch with the paradise for quite a while since I got this last but newer computer. It is the most up to date one I've ever had, but a Windows 7. So much of the arrangement of icons, programs and tools are arranged differently that I have been struggling to
> pull it into my abilities. It has office works instead of word. Also my training was very basic at the senior ctr and included word, excel and presentation using tools from ancient history. I had a severe problem with Crohn's and a partiasl obstruction last Nov and was in the hosp er for evaluation and experienced increased weakness which has severely limited my ability to care for the house or myself in the usual manner. My standing tolerance is now limited and I end up doing things in very limited periods so it takes me all day just keeping up with fixing a simple sandwich or broil a steak or hamburger or make a simple meal. I break each task into very short segments so I can sit down in between times and often only just am able to ambulate between the rooms and the chair. They transferred me to a transitional care unit for about a week of intensive rehab and advice on how to increase my strength.
> The scooter would help me if it was maneuverable within the house, but the doorways and open pathways are limited in this very small house. I also have been suffering with some painful numbness, tingling and outright pain from the shoulder down to my rt hand which has improved slightly, but limits my ability to knit and type. I have missed you all. Julie and I have spoken. I have downloaded Skype using the webcam from Sorlenna but I don't really know how to use it, so will attmpt to get some proper directions from someone when I am able. I have not been out of the house hardly at all since Holloween. I went by amb to the
> er and have only recently gone to a couple of meetings at the Kingdom Hall and last weekend to an assembly in Mira
> Loma for several hours. I was really happy to go with the assistance of the brothers and sisters. I will try to keep up as I see that many of you have befriended me on Facebook which is new to me and I will have to learn how to use it as well. I have downloaded those of you whose messages have gotten to me or whose picture or avatar I recognized. Since they go by names, some I may not have picked up and if so I apologize. Julie tried to bring me
> up to date with what has happened to some of you although I am really not sure of why Sam was at the spa and what is currently the problems Julie is having. I will see if I can manage another call to Julie soon. Marlark Marge


Marge - we're glad to have you back. So sorry to hear of all the troubles going on in your life.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> 
> :thumbup:  Good ones Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sonja - good luck with wading through all the information they gave you, it must be daunting. However isn't it wonderful the help you can get from here.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


I am so glad that your wrist is improving..

Good heavens ! Look at that snow. Wow.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst heard from DD and campus is closing; it is starting to ice up here. I would rather have the snow than the ice. Need to go bring in some more firewood.


Ooh Brr.... stay warm Gwen


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> It's good to hear from you again, Marge. It's been far too long and we've missed your wisdom and insights.
> 
> Hope to see you again soon and often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Marge - we're glad to have you back. So sorry to hear of all the troubles going on in your life.


From me too.... and welcome back


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


Great to see you, Marge. I hope things are going well for you and you can visit with us more often now!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Well, unfortunately, the weather people got the forecast right this time. Woke up to about 7 inches of the white stuff! And I can hear you "northerners" snickering about our BIG snowfall. But for us that's a lot!!
I've been watching a few vehicles slipping and sliding in the driveway and parking lot. I guess one driver with front wheel drive thought he was safe. But his front wheels were spinning like a top!. After,at least, half hour of shoveling and spinning, he was finally on his way. Of course, at the end of our private street, there's a small hill at the traffic light. He may still be there spinning his tires,a couple of hours later!
Happy Tuesday!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, one more post and then I'm off to make some tea...we may have a "man flu" coming on...he's sniffling and sounds stuffy. :roll: I'd better not catch whatever it is, if it is something!
> 
> Guess what I made for supper? Yup, potato soup! I threw in some cooked turkey bacon and a beef bouillon cube, onions, garlic, taters, and then half and half at the end. Yum. I'm very full.
> 
> I just realized that tomorrow will make 4 years since I joined KP. Wow. How time has flown!
> 
> To all in the frigid places, stay warm and dry and safe. To those in the heat, stay cool and comfy. To those in need of healing, I'm sending thoughts at full power. And hugs & blessings to all!


Congrats on your anniversary!! I think I joined a month or so later.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Mom had a wringer washer. I can even remember her using it. I know she got her hand caught in it a few times, and once it went clear to her elbow before she could get it reversed and run back out!


My mom also had a wringer washer. I had one for quite a few years after we were married. When I was pregnant with our 4th child,( my guardian angel who now lives with me) I told my DH there were two things I expected to have before she was born, an automatic washer and an electric sewing machine!! I'd been using my mother's old treadle sewing machine for 10 years!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Well, unfortunately, the weather people got the forecast right this time. Woke up to about 7 inches of the white stuff! And I can hear you "northerners" snickering about our BIG snowfall. But for us that's a lot!!
> I've been watching a few vehicles slipping and sliding in the driveway and parking lot. I guess one driver with front wheel drive thought he was safe. But his front wheels were spinning like a top!. After,at least, half hour of shoveling and spinning, he was finally on his way. Of course, at the end of our private street, there's a small hill at the traffic light. He may still be there spinning his tires,a couple of hours later!
> Happy Tuesday!!
> Junek


At least you are getting some free entertainment:XD: 
Sonja :


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Congrats on your anniversary!! I think I joined a month or so later.
> Junek


I will say congrats too . I haven't even been here a year yet , but I can say it's one of the best things I have done .


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.
> 
> Kathy


WOW! Love the yarn. I'm definitely on a yarn diet. I discovered a HUGE bag of yarn in the bottom of a closet that I'd forgotten about. I probably should give some away since I'll never live long enough to use it all!!!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

KateB said:


> *Marge* (Marklark) posted this yesterday on the 16th of January KTP, so I hope it's ok that I've reposted it here for her.
> 
> Marge, I have been absent for several months and have just gotten back on to the Tea Party. So sorry to hear about your health problems. Prayers coming that you will continue to improve and grace us with your presence more often.


----------



## jknappva

I think a lot of us joined four years ago. I did and Sorlenna said she did, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that your wrist is improving..
> 
> Good heavens ! Look at that snow. Wow.


How is your daughter? I hope her stomach problems have been solved. 
And give the lovely Serena a hug for me!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> At least you are getting some free entertainment:XD:
> Sonja :


That's what my daughter said...that I didn't need the tv...the parking lot was even better!!
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good morning from snow country Virginia Beach. Yes the ground is covered, haven't been out so don't know just how much. It is truly beautiful when there are no markings in the snow, the lake just behind looks frozen over. During the night when I was up the lights were on outside and looked like a wonderland. Today, it will be stay inside except for taking puppy out, my boots are waiting for me by the door.

Plan to make a crockpot of soup for my evening meal. And, of course, pick a task,any task is waiting for me. And always have WIP I could work on, haven't touched that in over a week.

Seems the wind is picking up, not good for going outside here soon, makes it feel so much colder.

June, I will be on the yarn diet till I check out from here. Of course, I don't want to leave any behind, therefore looks like I need to knit faster, real fast. Please don't give any away, you will need it someday and won't have it. All the yarn should inspire you to keep at it, be like me, knit faster.

June, seems you were right on for the weather, thank you. You know I don't have TV or radio so it was good to hear in advance.

To everyone, be safe and have a wonderful day...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## nittergma

Marge, I'm glad to see you back I hope your health and strength will continue to improve.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your potato soup recipe is like my mom's which is also what I do. So easy and so good. I've done some of the fancier ones but always go back to this standard/basic recipe. In fact I think I just may make some today.

The trees are all covered with ice. Lat night you could hear the limbs cracking under the weight. We mostly have pecan trees and their limbs tend to snap easily. The few oak we have hold up better under the strain of the ice. Thank goodness the roads seem pretty clear.

I'm watching one of my favorite movies this morning; When Harry Met Sally. Makes me think of DH and my relationship over the many years since we met in high school. Love his movie.

Found another pattern by the woman that designed the all in one baby dress that is so cute and free on ravelry. Started it last night. Rookie I got the James C. Brett Magic Yarn through LoveKnitting.com. The price was very reasonable too in case you are interested in trying it.


Railyn said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn, do you drain the potatoes after cooking them, before adding the butter and evaporated milk? I can never make potato soup to suit me. Yours sounds easy and yummy![/qu
> 
> No, I don;t drain the potatoes. The water becomes part of the soup broth. And yes, it is easyand we like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good morning from snow country Virginia Beach. Yes the ground is covered, haven't been out so don't know just how much. It is truly beautiful when there are no markings in the snow, the lake just behind looks frozen over. During the night when I was up the lights were on outside and looked like a wonderland. Today, it will be stay inside except for taking puppy out, my boots are waiting for me by the door.
> 
> Plan to make a crockpot of soup for my evening meal. And, of course, pick a task,any task is waiting for me. And always have WIP I could work on, haven't touched that in over a week.
> 
> Seems the wind is picking up, not good for going outside here soon, makes it feel so much colder.
> 
> June, I will be on the yarn diet till I check out from here. Of course, I don't want to leave any behind, therefore looks like I need to knit faster, real fast. Please don't give any away, you will need it someday and won't have it. All the yarn should inspire you to keep at it, be like me, knit faster.
> 
> June, seems you were right on for the weather, thank you. You know I don't have TV or radio so it was good to hear in advance.
> 
> To everyone, be safe and have a wonderful day...until next time...VA Sharon


Good morning, Sharon. I remembered you didn't have a tv so I wanted to be sure you knew to expect the snow. Did you get any of the sleet or freezing rain? When you go out, you'll probably be able to tell if the snow is crusty. I don't think we got any of that. The snow looks powdery and a dry type snow. Even though someone came and plowed the driveways, it doesn't look as if he did a very good job. I can hardly tell he did anything!! Glad we're staying inside. I know it's a mess with people driving too fast on the bad streets.
I need to stay off the computer so I can get some of that yarn knitted.
Stay safe and warm. And give that little girl an ear rub from me.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day. 
And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Are the teens still going to school?


Yes they are all still going. Jamie leaves here between 5:15-530am. Sometimes does return until after 7pm. This week they are on holiday, except Jamie.

How is the unpacking going? Have you managed to get your important things within reach?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it. 
This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. &#128563;&#128563;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039; :shock: 

Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking. 

Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I realize it will be slow healing..and hard not to re-injure it with use too...take it as easy a life will let you.


Very hard not to use the hand, I am trying my best not to. I am taking it as easy as I can. One of the hardest things to do is wash/brush my hair with just one hand and scrub pots and pans. 
If the snow would centralize it's self to the yard life would be easier. :shock: :roll: the grandkids would love it too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, great pictures, the snow sculpture is amazing. Hope your snow doesn't. Hang around too long. Seems like 7 inches is alot for your area, isn't it?
Gwen, hope the trees are not wrecked from the ice,did you manage to keep warm last night?
Caren, I hope Jaime has safe travels, not good when you have to be out so early when the plows have not yet been out. at least here the Dept. Of Highways doesn't start until 7 am.
Very sunny this morning but slightly nippy, -27C/-20F but -35 with the wind chill, I won't be out for a walk today although I have to go bowling this afternoon. They cancelled it last week as so many people were at the funeral so we have to make that game up at some time. Maybe they will just add another week at the end of the session.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Glad you're not in a cast but now you have to be careful of making it hurt worse!
> WOW!! That is some snow. Did you and Seth go out and play?
> Junek


A cast would be easier at times. There is no way I could use my hand then. I get typing and the movement hurts after a while. I am getting very good with my left hand all over again. Seth was out playing in the snow, not for long we have had subzero temps lately.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


Always like looking at your pictures June . Lovely as usual . The horse sculpture is beautiful , and the cat in the basket made me laugh 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


Chocolate cake , can I fetch my knitting and come for tea or in my case coffee. 💕


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


Love the breakfast -- so sorry that Jamie got stuck...it's bound to warm up pretty soon!


----------



## nittergma

looks yummy! Love the china! Was it you who suggested making gloves out of Qiviut (sp)? It might take me till Spring to knit them but at least I'd have them for next year lol! Great idea!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Chocolate cake , can I fetch my knitting and come for tea or in my case coffee. 💕


Alright I'll set an extra plate. 👍 💕


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the breakfast -- so sorry that Jamie got stuck...it's bound to warm up pretty soon!


Thank you! 😺 there was not much room to turn around. I am surprised this is the first time she couldn't get out.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> looks yummy! Love the china! Was it you who suggested making gloves out of Qiviut (sp)? It might take me till Spring to knit them but at least I'd have them for next year lol! Great idea!


Tank you vey much! 😊 yes it was me. It would take me a while to knit gloves from quivet as well. One day I am going to make a pair for myself.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I think a lot of us joined four years ago. I did and Sorlenna said she did, too.
> Junek


Yes--I don't even remember how I found this! I was probably looking for patterns...LOL. But I decided to join, thinking it would be like other forums and I'd not be here much. Bigger LOL! I got hooked! This one is just so much more user friendly, and of course has so many friendly users! :mrgreen: It's definitely become a routine part of my life, and I love all y'all!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> The trees are all covered with ice. Lat night you could hear the limbs cracking under the weight. We mostly have pecan trees and their limbs tend to snap easily. The few oak we have hold up better under the strain of the ice. Thank goodness the roads seem pretty clear.


Glad the roads are clear, but oh I hate that sound of trees cracking (hope it was the ice and not the wood).



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


Beautiful cats! And I may get myself on a train of some sort someday. I'd like to try it out, at least.

Caren, I know how frustrating it is not to have the use of your hand, but do try to take it easy so you can heal. Those temps would make me stay inside and I'd probably have a baking marathon to keep the kitchen warm! 

I need to get something to eat before I start work--learning more about how to use Excel for something other than charting knitting. Ha ha!


----------



## purl2diva

Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they are all still going. Jamie leaves here between 5:15-530am. Sometimes does return until after 7pm. This week they are on holiday, except Jamie.
> 
> How is the unpacking going? Have you managed to get your important things within reach?


I have been working on things that will go in the rubbish and recycling collection today- I need someone with a long reach to visit- it WILL happen! Also someone who is good with plumbing for the washing machine

That makes a long day for Jamie!.


----------



## Grannypeg

NanaCaren said:


> Very hard not to use the hand, I am trying my best not to. I am taking it as easy as I can. One of the hardest things to do is wash/brush my hair with just one hand and scrub pots and pans.
> If the snow would centralize it's self to the yard life would be easier. :shock: :roll: the grandkids would love it too.


So glad to hear that nothing is broken and that you can use it a bit now. Sometimes sprains and bruises are almost as bad as a break.


----------



## Grannypeg

purl2diva said:


> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


Yes. All of us where I work at heading out for a Pancake and sausage lunch at a local church. Should be lots of fun as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

purl2diva wrote:
Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?

Yes. All of us where I work at heading out for a Pancake and sausage lunch at a local church. Should be lots of fun as well.

We have a pretty good representation of the Polish nationality locally, so it's paczki's for everyone! My local bakery has some of the best.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/top-lists/a-z-paczki-guide-best-paczki-in-chicago/


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


Good morning,Caren. Coffee/tea and goodies look delicious!!
No fun digging out in those freezing temperatures. I hope you and yours stay safe!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--I don't even remember how I found this! I was probably looking for patterns...LOL. But I decided to join, thinking it would be like other forums and I'd not be here much. Bigger LOL! I got hooked! This one is just so much more user friendly, and of course has so many friendly users! :mrgreen: It's definitely become a routine part of my life, and I love all y'all!


I found KP while looking for patterns. Have no idea how I found Dave's Tea Party. But now I never go on the main forum


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, great pictures, the snow sculpture is amazing. Hope your snow doesn't. Hang around too long. Seems like 7 inches is alot for your area, isn't it?
> Gwen, hope the trees are not wrecked from the ice,did you manage to keep warm last night?
> Caren, I hope Jaime has safe travels, not good when you have to be out so early when the plows have not yet been out. at least here the Dept. Of Highways doesn't start until 7 am.
> Very sunny this morning but slightly nippy, -27C/-20F but -35 with the wind chill, I won't be out for a walk today although I have to go bowling this afternoon. They cancelled it last week as so many people were at the funeral so we have to make that game up at some time. Maybe they will just add another week at the end of the session.


Yes, 7 inches of snow shuts most things down. Two children fell through the ice on a retention pond in one of our neighboring cities. The 13 yr old got out on his on and neighbors pulled the 7 yr old out before the rescue squad got there. They're both all right. That's something parents don't think to warn their children about. We very seldom get cold weather long enough for ice to form on large areas of water.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sun is shining right now but it was -8f this morning and that was when the sun was up. I saw where the south is getting ice storms. I would rather have snow than ice. My heart goes out to all of you and I do hope you and your loved ones stay safe. Hope Kathy/Kehinkle and all our KTP members with relatives that are truckers aren't on those roads.

Looks like I'm not going to get caught up but I will start going backwards to catch the new posts and hopefully with some quote replies. Hard to stay warm here. Hugs to all.


----------



## vabchnonnie

To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I truly don't believe that's the sentiment nor the personality of this group and I can speak for myself in that I enjoy your posts as I do everyone's posts..please don't let one person define how you relate to us. We generally don't censure anyone (except for off color/political/religious stuff that can be offensive) as to their participation in this group. I'm sad too that this occurred.


----------



## gagesmom

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Oh dear I completely agree with Rookie on this. Keep on posting we love to hear from you, say a little or a lot doesn't matter to us.😀
Haven't been on in a few days busy with work and knitting.
Made homemade beef stew in the crock pot(slow cooker) yesterday and finally got all the laundry done.
We finally got to see my nephew and his gf and baby Noah. He is the sweetest little fella and was ever so happy to curl up in Great Uncle Gregs arms. I have a pic of him and Noah and one of Gage holding the baby as well.
Had yesterday off for family day and it was nice to just be at home with my guys.


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


You definitely do not type too much and I read what you say and enjoy reading your posts very much I m sorry that someone said this to you . But please don't be put off by just one persons comments , I'm sure I am not the only one here who enjoys reading your posts 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Please take care...that sounds painful as well as a major nuisance. Would a day or two of rest and strengthening exercises help?


Didn't last long but I'm thinking of getting some Epsom Salts. It says that sitting in a bath with Epsom Salt, we absorb magnesium. I do tend to be prone to muscle spasms in strange places.


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I'm hoping it wasn't one of our members on KTP. I love your posts and you add a lot to our group. :shock: :shock: :shock: I am in shock that this happened. Please don't stop posting or I for one will be very disappointed. I have tears in my eyes thinking that someone said this to you. How awful. Quite sad if it is one of our little group!


----------



## Normaedern

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I am so sorry to hear this. I had to join in the voices that say to take no notice as we enjoy your posts.


----------



## martina

purl2diva said:


> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


Yes, my sister and I have just been up to the deli and I had pancakes with maple syrup. My sister had black cherries, cream and maple syrup on hers. Delicious.
June, love the photos, particularly the horse sculpture.


----------



## martina

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had to join in the voices that say to take no notice as we enjoy your posts.


I also say take no notice of negative comments. We can chat as much or as little as we want to on here from my experience.


----------



## gagesmom

martina said:


> Yes, my sister and I have just been up to the deli and I had pancakes with maple syrup. My sister had black cherries, cream and maple syrup on hers. Delicious.
> June, love the photos, particularly the horse sculpture.


We are having pancakes and fruit at work today, we pay a dollar and the proceeds go to one of the charities we support through our work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, Oh my, poor Jamie and in those really dangerous temps to be stuck in the driveway. Long days for her. What a hard worker she is and obviously very dedicated to be keeping those hours in the dead of winter. I see your hand isn't broken. I guess that is good but wish it wasn't still so painful. :-( My friend's doctor told her that sprains take longer to heal than breaks. Perhaps it is individual? I agree, it must be hard not to hurt it again with the cast off. Quite something with those drifts out there and here. The little ones can get quite lost. You'll have to get Seth one of those umbrellas or tie a flag to him like on the bikes. I thought those pictures of the tea were from a magazine. Very well done.:thumbup:

Gwen, I hope none of those limbs go through the roof of the house. We call those branches widow makers, so even when out there cleaning up the mess be careful. Might still be some that haven't fallen but are ready to. Stay safe dear friend and off the icy roads. No way to drive on ice and walking is unsafe too.

Purl2, No, I didn't even know there was a Shrove Tuesday, but pancakes would have been lovely. Granny Peg, have fun celebrating.

Julie, Hope that someone with the long reach will be reaching for you very soon. Such a shame that people put things out of your reach. I know they thought they were helping though and their hearts were in the right place, just not the things they put up.

Rookie, Chicago seems to be known for good restaurants and food. Have fun.

Kate, So glad you found Marge's post. I've accidentally posted on the wrong one too a few times. Easy to do when you are finding your way back and you go into an old one and hit reply.

June and Vabchombie, Not usual for you too to be snowed in. Love the snow sculptures June. Really outstanding and downright beautiful. What a fun and romantic thing to do for your sister with the steam train ride for Valentine's. Kitty cute as ever.

Bonnie, You have to live with those temps so much more than we do. I'm not so happy about it and really don't even want to go grocery shopping. When I was younger it wouldn't have phased me other than to laugh and complain but I guess I figure if I don't have to work why go out. So glad there was such a good turnout for the funeral that they had to cancel bowling. Speaks well of the person.

Railyn, Hard work with that set-up, but isn't it funny how when we are that age and having babies, it is just what we do. :thumbup: 

Vabchonnie, Think Sam, at least, should know who did this to you re: criticizing your posts.

Gagesmom, How wonderful to have Family Day. My aunt told me they had a holiday, which I figured as my cousin answered. It was President's Day here. Hope you post the photo of baby in Greg's arms if allowed. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I truly don't believe that's the sentiment nor the personality of this group and I can speak for myself in that I enjoy your posts as I do everyone's posts..please don't let one person define how you relate to us. We generally don't censure anyone (except for off color/political/religious stuff that can be offensive) as to their participation in this group. I'm sad too that this occurred.


I agree with everything Rookie has said- please don't be offended by one person's spite- she does not speak for all of us!


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, Oh my, poor Jamie and in those really dangerous temps to be stuck in the driveway. Long days for her. What a hard worker she is and obviously very dedicated to be keeping those hours in the dead of winter. I see your hand isn't broken. I guess that is good but wish it wasn't still so painful. :-( My friend's doctor told her that sprains take longer to heal than breaks. Perhaps it is individual? I agree, it must be hard not to hurt it again with the cast off. Quite something with those drifts out there and here. The little ones can get quite lost. You'll have to get Seth one of those umbrellas or tie a flag to him like on the bikes. I thought those pictures of the tea were from a magazine. Very well done.:thumbup:
> 
> Gwen, I hope none of those limbs go through the roof of the house. We call those branches widow makers, so even when out there cleaning up the mess be careful. Might still be some that haven't fallen but are ready to. Stay safe dear friend and off the icy roads. No way to drive on ice and walking is unsafe too.
> 
> Purl2, No, I didn't even know there was a Shrove Tuesday, but pancakes would have been lovely. Granny Peg, have fun celebrating.
> 
> Julie, Hope that someone with the long reach will be reaching for you very soon. Such a shame that people put things out of your reach. I know they thought they were helping though and their hearts were in the right place, just not the things they put up.
> 
> Rookie, Chicago seems to be known for good restaurants and food. Have fun.
> 
> Kate, So glad you found Marge's post. I've accidentally posted on the wrong one too a few times. Easy to do when you are finding your way back and you go into an old one and hit reply.
> 
> June and Vabchombie, Not usual for you too to be snowed in. Love the snow sculptures June. Really outstanding and downright beautiful. What a fun and romantic thing to do for your sister with the steam train ride for Valentine's. Kitty cute as ever.
> 
> Bonnie, You have to live with those temps so much more than we do. I'm not so happy about it and really don't even want to go grocery shopping. When I was younger it wouldn't have phased me other than to laugh and complain but I guess I figure if I don't have to work why go out. So glad there was such a good turnout for the funeral that they had to cancel bowling. Speaks well of the person.
> 
> Railyn, Hard work with that set-up, but isn't it funny how when we are that age and having babies, it is just what we do. :thumbup:
> 
> Vabchonnie, Think Sam, at least, should know who did this to you re: criticizing your posts.
> 
> Gagesmom, How wonderful to have Family Day. My aunt told me they had a holiday, which I figured as my cousin answered. It was President's Day here. Hope you post the photo of baby in Greg's arms if allowed. :wink:


I have it on the camera so will post as soon ask get my new laptop


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, my sister and I have just been up to the deli and I had pancakes with maple syrup. My sister had black cherries, cream and maple syrup on hers. Delicious.
> June, love the photos, particularly the horse sculpture.


Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


Oh Julie you are so cute, of course it counts.😀


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> I have it on the camera so will post as soon ask get my new laptop


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I would have understood if you couldn't, but wonderful...I look forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, Hope that someone with the long reach will be reaching for you very soon. Such a shame that people put things out of your reach. I know they thought they were helping though and their hearts were in the right place, just not the things they put up.
[/quote] Cashmeregma

If only they had asked first- but I was so tired with the heat that day- and the whole performance of getting here. Just got three bags of rubbish out and the recycling bin- need a shower then must go out to do my blood test.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:

Yes, sure does count and I have to google it to even know what it is.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie you are so cute, of course it counts.😀


Thanks Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:
> 
> Yes, sure does count and I have to google it to even know what it is.


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry ladies but I have to get my rear in gear. Gregs phone battery is dying,Gage Came home from school sick today and I have to work at 3:30.
Try to check in tonight. Love you all &#128149;


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Sorry ladies but I have to get my rear in gear. Gregs phone battery is dying,Gage Came home from school sick today and I have to work at 3:30.
> Try to check in tonight. Love you all 💕


Love you too, Melody- it is so good to have you back with us!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If only they had asked first- but I was so tired with the heat that day- and the whole performance of getting here. Just got three bags of rubbish out and the recycling bin- need a shower then must go out to do my blood test.


It will all get sorted with time and the most important thing is that everything is out of the old place. I think of you every day when I see my mess to be cleaned up here and then I think of you and moving and having everything in disorder. It takes a while to get it all done. Of course you were exhausted. It is exhausting even when we are young, but now we are tired to begin with. :roll: :? Hang in there Julie. Hope the blood test went well and that your weather was good for getting there.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It will all get sorted with time and the most important thing is that everything is out of the old place. I think of you every day when I see my mess to be cleaned up here and then I think of you and moving and having everything in disorder. It takes a while to get it all done. Of course you were exhausted. It is exhausting even when we are young, but now we are tired to begin with. :roll: :? Hang in there Julie. Hope the blood test went well and that your weather was good for getting there.


It will be a while before I get there- I am taking a rest first! The weather will be fine and hot (what else????!)


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Sorry ladies but I have to get my rear in gear. Gregs phone battery is dying,Gage Came home from school sick today and I have to work at 3:30.
> Try to check in tonight. Love you all 💕


Sorry Gage is sick.

I must really get off of here now but so glad I was on when VA. Sharon/Vabchonnie posted. Hope she gets an apology.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be a while before I get there- I am taking a rest first! The weather will be fine and hot (what else????!)


If I send you a cold breeze, will you send me a hot one.  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> I also say take no notice of negative comments. We can chat as much or as little as we want to on here from my experience.


Ditto. That person certainly does not speak for me! Say what you want and as often as you like!


----------



## sassafras123

Sharon, so sorry that happened. I, for one, look forward to your posts. You are one of our newer members but fit in so well. Keep posting.
Met a friend up on college hill. Neither of us were well enough to hike. But just standing by the car were carpets of blue filigree, some yellow and white flowers scattered around. Will look them up. I didn't have camera, sorry.
Called doctor's NURSE and told her I felt I might have systemic infection as glands in groin, underarms neck sore. She'll call me back.
Enjoyed Westminster Dog Show last night. Look I g forward to tonight's.
Think I'll ask Al to pick up whole chicken. I can Rosetta with acorn squash and sweet potatoes for easy dinner.


----------



## Grannypeg

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I am so sorry someone offended you. We are all here for one another. Please keep on posting.


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


Julie, it sure does!!!


----------



## jheiens

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Sharon, I don't know which of us was that asinine as to say such things to you. That is totally unacceptable in this group. If that individual feels that strongly, he/she is not required to read anything you write. . . . . .so don't get yourself into a pity party or feel that you've behaved badly. That was so unnecessary to make such a phone call.

As Tim says. ''Gram said!!!!''

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie

To all of you who have responded to my last note, thank you. As you know that can really hurt, I truly appreciate your support on my behalf, from snowy, icy, cooooold...VA Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, so sorry that happened. I, for one, look forward to your posts. You are one of our newer members but fit in so well. Keep posting.
> Met a friend up on college hill. Neither of us were well enough to hike. But just standing by the car were carpets of blue filigree, some yellow and white flowers scattered around. Will look them up. I didn't have camera, sorry.
> Called doctor's NURSE and told her I felt I might have systemic infection as glands in groin, underarms neck sore. She'll call me back.
> Enjoyed Westminster Dog Show last night. Look I g forward to tonight's.
> Think I'll ask Al to pick up whole chicken. I can Rosetta with acorn squash and sweet potatoes for easy dinner.


Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well still. Hope this hasn't gone to the kidneys.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:
> 
> Yes, sure does count and I have to google it to even know what it is.


I know what it is and that it's Ash Wednesday tomorrow the day lent begins mother being an Irish catholic made sure we all went to church where ever we were and sometimes brought us over to England just so we could be in some catholic possession or first holy communion or confession . What does a child have to confess was what I used to ask and then she would proceed to give me a long list of things I should confess but I told the priest they were not sins just me being me . Had to go and kneel in the church and say 10 Hail Marys and 2 Lords prayers for that answer
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris

I take a day off, and find you are all 30 pages on from where I left off. Now is that fair? Monday was busy, as we had a visit in the morning from a pair of very old friends (i.e friends of very long standing, rather then chronologically challenged!), who gave us the very good news that they are to be grandparents in August. Great! Another excuse to knit baby things!

The afternoon was spent making sure the kitchen and dining room were in order, as the group of friends who were meeting at my place were all bringing food, then the evening was spent enjoying their company. Not too much time there for KTP. I had to turn down a request from my grandson to 'come and play at your house', but he is on half term holiday all week, so I managed to placate him with a promise of a play date on Friday.

Today has been calmer, and has been a beautiful, sunny day. The snowdrops are doing very well, the crocuses are almost out - maybe it really be Spring soon. It is cheering to find that in the evening, it is now light until after 5.00. I would love a bit more warmth, but when I here about conditions in N. America, I know I really have nothing to complain of.


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme said:


> I know what it is and that it's Ash Wednesday tomorrow the day lent begins mother being an Irish catholic made sure we all went to church where ever we were and sometimes brought us over to England just so we could be in some catholic possession or first holy communion or confession . What does a child have to confess was what I used to ask and then she would proceed to give me a long list of things I should confess but I told the priest they were not sins just me being me . Had to go and kneel in the church and say 10 Hail Marys and 2 Lords prayers for that answer
> Sonja


Sonja; that is just so darn funny. I am sitting here giggling. If I said that I would still be grounded and I'm older than dirt.


----------



## Railyn

I must comment on the comment that VA Sharon wrote too much. I am a very talkative person and DH is a very quiet person. My kids all work crazy hours so they don't call much and we know no one is the little town where we live. That being said, my major social outlet is TP and I so enjoy reading all the posts. If you post that you scrubbed the kitchen floor, that is fine with me. I enjoy the chatter. Please keep up the posting. It is a treat for some of us.

This week is dr. week for DH. He is in the process of getting his VA disability re=evaluated and the VA sent him a list of dr. apts that he needed to keep so yesterday we went to an audiologist and today it was am GP. Now tomorrow he had a dental apt. and it is not related to VA. I don't like him to drive so I go along. THat is my job now.

We have dry weather but it has been cold and windy. I don't like either. Spring can't come too soon to suit me. I know, I am one of the crazy people who like hot weather better than cold. I am "fluffy" and when I get my bones cold, it seems like it takes days for me to warm up. At least that is my story and I am sticking to it.

Must get to the sewing room. I have several quilts that nne to be finished. I like the piecing part and them it seems easy to set them aside without the sashing so today I am going to do sashing.

Love you each one and have a great day.


----------



## Swedenme

Grannypeg said:


> Sonja; that is just so darn funny. I am sitting here giggling. If I said that I would still be grounded and I'm older than dirt.


Used to get into trouble a lot because I would say what popped into my head before I thought through what I was saying and to who when I was younger especially with the nuns


----------



## Kathleendoris

purl2diva said:


> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


Absolutely! We had them with maple syrup, which is not quite traditional here! Sugar and lemon juice is much more the traditional British way, but I take an open-minded approach when it comes to food!


----------



## Kathleendoris

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


What a very bizarre thing to do, phoning you to complain about your postings. As others have said, why not just skip over any posts that you find boring. I think they are the one with the problem, not you. Keep on writing what you like, no one else is complaining.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I cannot believe someone on the Tea Party would say something so unkind. I usually type a lot and really say nothing important. I don't know who it was but please don't stop posting. I enjoy reading your news and that person should take a happy pill and get over herself. Believe me when I say most of us welcome reading your notes!!
I'll look forward forward to reading your next note!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

I wonder if they were really a ktp member it doen't sound like anything anyone here would say. We just chat that's all.I hope it doesn't keep you from posting more.


vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I know what it is and that it's Ash Wednesday tomorrow the day lent begins mother being an Irish catholic made sure we all went to church where ever we were and sometimes brought us over to England just so we could be in some catholic possession or first holy communion or confession . What does a child have to confess was what I used to ask and then she would proceed to give me a long list of things I should confess but I told the priest they were not sins just me being me . Had to go and kneel in the church and say 10 Hail Marys and 2 Lords prayers for that answer
> Sonja


LOL!! Perhaps the priest wanted to make sure you didn't back talk your mom.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I cannot believe someone on the Tea Party would say something so unkind. I usually type a lot and really say nothing important. I don't know who it was but please don't stop posting. I enjoy reading your news and that person should take a happy pill and get over herself. Believe me when I say most of us welcome reading your notes!!
> I'll look forward forward to reading your next note!!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


But you do say something June . You say nice friendly things . Chat about tv programmes , your family , what's going on in your life and lots of other things and show pictures , all things that friends do , it's nice just too catch up with what others are doing and just have a little chat about anything that comes up be it a recipe , tv programme , a pattern or just the weather . I for one enjoy reading what others are doing , what there children or grand children are up to . , and I hope every one keeps typing away and now I will stop typing away 😀
Sonja


----------



## angelam

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


So sorry to hear of this Sharon. We all say as much or as little as we feel like. Please don't let one person upset you, and please carry on posting. We would miss you if you didn't.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I know what it is and that it's Ash Wednesday tomorrow the day lent begins mother being an Irish catholic made sure we all went to church where ever we were and sometimes brought us over to England just so we could be in some catholic possession or first holy communion or confession . What does a child have to confess was what I used to ask and then she would proceed to give me a long list of things I should confess but I told the priest they were not sins just me being me . Had to go and kneel in the church and say 10 Hail Marys and 2 Lords prayers for that answer
> Sonja


How I love, love, love your answer to the priest. And I hope you always will be YOU. I know of Ash Wednesday and Lent, just had never heard the other term.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Used to get into trouble a lot because I would say what popped into my head before I thought through what I was saying and to who when I was younger especially with the nuns


I can just picture you when you were little. Wish we had been best girlfriends. We would have been in a lot of trouble together, but mostly just been honest and enjoying life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Oh, my-- speaking only for myself, I enjoy reading your letters/notes/postings. I like reading what you are doing. Please don't stop commenting.


----------



## iamsam

I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream. 

I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme said:


> Used to get into trouble a lot because I would say what popped into my head before I thought through what I was saying and to who when I was younger especially with the nuns


I can relate to that,


----------



## angelam

Just catching up here after the most beautiful sunny day here (for a change). A bit chilly but still enough to make us think of spring. 
Caren, glad you wrist is not broken although a sprain can still be very painful. Thank you for all your snow pictures, it looks lovely but I don't think I could live with that much snow. Feel sorry for your poor Jamie having to get out and sort out her car at that unholy hour of the morning. Thanks also for the lovely coffee and cakes. What beautiful china!
I enjoyed all the pictures of the mini KAP and seeing all your various purchases. I'm looking forward to seeing some beautiful knitting before too long.


----------



## iamsam

I think I would still quit doing the wash - it is not your job to see that they have clean clothes - they will either wear dirty clothes or learn to run the washer and dryer. you are not their slave. it is good that your room is big enough for you to have a small sitting area. may I ask why you moved there? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I plan to spend time in pool, both exercising as well as cooling off after doing markets or heavy housework. I am planning to devide room, part for sleeping, part for small sitting room where I can watch tv and/or craft and be private and away from nieces. I figure I will need space from them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sweden, loved your "confession" story! Good thing I wasn't Catholic.

June, I so enjoy your pix, esp the cats and the snow horses.

Caren, your morning coffee pix are always fun. I was also told a sprain may take longer to heal than a break!! Ouch.

My take on long posts-- if I am rushed, I may not read every word but I do scan and this doesn't mean anyone should shorten their posts. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. And I have found I do miss stuff by not reading it all.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream.
> 
> I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I'm sure we all feel the same.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like my kind of place - how is computer reception? --- sam



TNS said:


> I think it is, but only if you don't mind small village isolated community with currently dwindling population. It can be hard to make enough to live on if you don't already have funds as there aren't enough locals to make most businesses pay, and many costs are higher due to transport, and our electricity charges are extortionate! Tourism helps but the cost of getting here is higher than people expect and may put people off. However, the council tax (on property) is much lower than on the mainland, income tax is 20% and there are no capital gains taxes. So it's another swings and roundabouts situation.
> The island life suits me (most of the time) as we have to be fairly self reliant, which encourages those who like to do rather than just complain and there are some highly talented people around. You can find plenty to do if you want to - or just keep to yourself if that's what you want. And the scenery is wild, not over pretty, and quite inspiring. .... End of Alderney Advert......


----------



## iamsam

there have been quite a few phantoms but I think he was the best - hands down. I think also played the store keeper in "hello dolly." --- sam



jknappva said:


> Lovely squares!! It will be an interesting afghan!
> I think Phantom of the Opera with Gerard Butler was one of the last movies I saw in the theater!! And loved it. I bought the cd...I should listen to it again as I loved the music, too!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

our news report said northern Georgia was going to be hit with the storm - it didn't look like it was south enough to hit you. a couple of inches of snow would be good for you - you could build a snowman. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia. Going to get to water exercise today, Winter "storm" missed us; still suppose to get some raiin and it is cold but all is fine. Not sure about Marianne's area yet. Off to finish my coffee. Well wishes to all in need. TTYL


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream.
> 
> I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


You feel like someone has insulted one of your girls. This is why we all stay here, Sam, because you're such a great, caring person.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

how lucky can you get. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> I hope our weather people are also wrong. We're predicted to get 8-12 inches with freezing rain after the snow!!!UGH!!!
> Junek


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> purl2diva wrote:
> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?
> 
> Yes. All of us where I work at heading out for a Pancake and sausage lunch at a local church. Should be lots of fun as well.
> 
> We have a pretty good representation of the Polish nationality locally, so it's paczki's for everyone! My local bakery has some of the best.
> 
> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/top-lists/a-z-paczki-guide-best-paczki-in-chicago/


Oh wow! I think I would love a paczki right now!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

ok - I'll bite - what are they? how were they made? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> This was on my facebook feed an it might be a project for those snowed in-- Heck, I'd even like doing it!
> http://fbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net/hvthumb-ak-xap1/v/t15.0-10/s480x480/10678895_870997619626552_870996012960046_56166_2642_b.jpg?oh=9e02a33c46ecc0ae8f6c238f796be917&oe=5554FA8E&__gda__=1435409924_909db068a20e4aebd8e91a704ab7aa22


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> You feel like someone has insulted one of your girls. This is why we all stay here, Sam, because you're such a great, caring person.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yes, he always says he has our back and from the day you sit down at the table, it is true. He protects us.


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> I truly don't believe that's the sentiment nor the personality of this group and I can speak for myself in that I enjoy your posts as I do everyone's posts..please don't let one person define how you relate to us. We generally don't censure anyone (except for off color/political/religious stuff that can be offensive) as to their participation in this group. I'm sad too that this occurred.


Thanks for putting it so well, Rookie. I'm with you. Sharon, please feel free to comment and continue to enjoy the tea party.


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, did you get the freezing rain? I know that sadly Gwen got it. Last ice storm we had we even lost some landmark trees because they froze all the way through on the trunk so the trunk would explode or implode, but either way, it killed the whole tree. That's the last thing they & you need.


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


Me too, Julie. Didn't know what to have for dinner and discovered some cranberry/pecan pancakes hiding out in the freezer. I guess we're just two hip women ahead of our time!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> You feel like someone has insulted one of your girls. This is why we all stay here, Sam, because you're such a great, caring person.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Very well-said and sounds like all of us feel this way.


----------



## iamsam

that is going to work up beautifully - I really like the muted colors of the middle skein - what are you planning on knitting with it? ---- sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


----------



## Strawberry4u

VaSharon I'm so sorry to hear someone would be so unkind to do that to you. Thank You Sam you as usual are our Hero to protect your following KPers . I know in the past there was another person that seem to in my opinion got joy into being nasty to others that were on this site to be helpful and enjoyed the fun everyone had here. How miserable that person must be to do that to you. Please don't stop, don't let that person win.

VegasSharon


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Can't remember if I told you yesterday that our Sr Center group did our usual lunch thing, picking up another person who comes to the Center but wasn't there when I was notifying people.

We got a bit more snow last night and it is snowing again now, since noon, fairly fast at times. I am glad to be home. The friend who can't drive for 6 months wanted to go to the furniture store and we hit two before she found what she wanted and bought it. Wanted me to sit in the recliners she was looking at and I had to be very careful what I said as her ideas were almost the opposite of mine. The one she got was very nice and will do what she wants-- rocks, swivels so she can see out her deck windows or back to watch TV. I did point out that one she tried didn't have good support for the knees, important for us old farts. She kept saying she could walk home but that involves crossing a 4-lane highway (OK, it has lights but they don't give enough time) and it WAS snowing. Then she wanted me to see her apartment (4 story bldg across from Center) and that was fun. Like most of us old people, she has way too much stuff. To my credit, I didn't bring any of it home, altho she tried.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> ok - I'll bite - what are they? how were they made? --- sam


They look sort of like a raised donut to me with an assortment of different yummy fillings.

And Sam, lower your blood pressure, please. None of us is perfect. Sometimes something totally unrelated causes people to say things they later regret. It's so easy to focus on one negative when there are mostly positives around us. I think all the support shown for Sharon illustrates this. You do such a fine job hosting the tea party, don't feel that you have to take this incident on too. We are all so grateful for your gentlemanly nature and the wonderful beginnings to the tea party every week. Hugs!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

I should think he will be home before the weekend which is when we could get a bit of snow - the only thing he will need to contend with are the frigid temperaures. ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Am reading backwards to try to get caught up, but will have to run off to Marlas for a bit this morning since she is working.
> David headed to Michigan this morning, hopefully the weather out there isn't too bad for him.
> We had a little snow yesterday, a bit more than a dusting, but then it all melted before afternoon, it was predicted to be 3-6 inches but so for nothing else, which is okay with me, except that we really need the moisture.
> We had my uncles memorial on Saturday at the Moose, it was nice, and it was good to see a lot of the family all at one time, in one place.
> Well, I'm off to Marlas, see you all later.
> Hope everyone who is ill or having pain are feeling, better and that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## iamsam

I like you attitude martine - but hope you get a place of your own real soon - it is nice having your own space. --- sam



martina said:


> Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


----------



## iamsam

buy hand warmers - they are wonderful. --- sam --- you could also knit yourself a muff out of wool yarn.



nittergma said:


> For those who have to be out in the cold what are the best gloves? I have not found a pair or combination of pairs that will keep my hands warm for the 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I have to be out it in the sub zero temps. My hands do get cold a lot so maybe there isn't a good glove for me but if any one has suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks nittergma


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely outfit gwen - well done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....baby outfit #2.


----------



## iamsam

Heidi buys them at the dollar tree. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What about a pair of the hand warmers that you can put in your gloves? Would that help? Not sure how much they cost but don't think they are terribly expensive.


----------



## iamsam

cuddle time. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Furnace repairman wasn't able to get here today as he is so slammed with folks that have no heat. Said he will be here tomorrow. I sure hope so as the bedrooms are frigid. I'd never make it living where so many of you do.


----------



## iamsam

think it's time to invest in a snow blower. have you been using the hot tub? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hello, I have been busy with life. Lots of snow here, getting rather deep on the deck. I have had Seth here last week and again this week. X-Ray showed no break. Doctor said the bone is bruised in a coupe places, wrist is just a bad sprain. Three days ago I got to do some knitting, happy me! 👍👍😁 I am working on Two pair of gloves.


----------



## iamsam

when I make potato soup I sauté the celery and tiny bits of carrot and onion - then when the potatoes are ready I pour out all the water and add half and half and heat it back up. I love diced raw onion on the top. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Railyn, your potato soup recipe sounds great. I will often throw in some milk or half and half near the end of making different soups. It makes things so rich & creamy, and I love potato soup.
> 
> Finally finished up work but not quite caught up here--ended up working through the lunch hour! And now it's time to fix supper, so I'll be back later (I hope!).


----------



## iamsam

sometimes a sprain can be worse than a break - glad it is getting better. are you wearing a sling? I found when my arm was broken my arm felt better if I had it in a sling. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is a pain in the tush. It is so hard to relearn to do everything with my left hand solely. I have to get help to open a jar. Seth thinks it's quite funny. But I can knit slowly and only for a short time. Even laundry is slower to get done, Seth has been a pet helping fold things. Telling me how I need to do it with only one hand.


----------



## purl2diva

Sorry, VA Sharon that you were subjected to this negativity. As everyone has stated, that is not what the TP is all about. Don't let one person color what you think of the rest of us. We are happy to hear from anyone, any time on any subject. Group hug is in order ((((((HUG)))))).


----------



## iamsam

what weight yarn and what size needles - I still haven't started on neamiah's (goona need to learn to spell his name but phonetically will have to do for now) blanket - have no idea what yarn to use - but I best get busy - march approaches quickly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DD got home safely from campus. Fixed waffles and bacon (comfort food) for supper tonight which all enjoyed. I got a new waffle maker like the ones at hotels that flips. Love it. Also got a cookbook with all kinds of things you can cook using the waffle maker. Really cool.
> 
> Sam loved the jokes.....gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the baby outfit. I'm going to work some on my dreambird this evening.


----------



## iamsam

yeah marlark marge - good to see you - hopefully we will start seeing more of you - you have been missed. --- sam



marlark said:


> Iam reading in for the first tie in a long time and saw your note. The answer to you quest if you can get in trouble. The sharp teeth puntuate and drive bacteria into the deep tissues and can become badly infected. A tetanus evaluation of your status of protection s/b evaluated and the wound looked at to make sure it is deeply cleaned and watch for inflammation and pus. I would see a dr. stat for treatment as evem with proper treatment they injury of the hand can lead to stubborn infections. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

i'll ask him. we would need to get them from his dad - and dad is not wont to share a whole lot. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, can Gary get some straw bales to stack outside against the walls where any pipes are to help insulate the walls? Works great. My uncle used to do it every year.


----------



## iamsam

what do you use yarn needles for? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Internet decided to quit when I went to post pics so will try now after restarting the tablet.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that you didnt get to see much... you were so looking forward to it. Some people just dont care about others do they?


As someone put it their cricket etiquette is different to ours

I really don't like using the iPad. It doesn't always respond to my finger and the only way it works is the mini key pad. Means I can't correct spelling etc after it is done. And just as suddenly it works!

I'm still plodding on, very little time again today. Hopefully Thursday and Friday will be better. Friday is DHs birthday but he will be away all day- has to go to Melbourne for work so will stay and have an evening meal with his sister and mother. Him and his sister don't often get to spend their birthday together so that is nice for them.
We will celebrate Tuesday. Joint celebration as Vicky's first exams to become a paediatric doctor (couldn't work out to spell the right word and spell check didn't know either!)are on Monday. She needs to pass these ones so she can do the practical part of it in June. While she is fairly confident every year some of the really good ones fail so it is never a given. But she does exceptionally well in all the practice exams they do


----------



## iamsam

did they eat a meal or just dessert? what a lovely trip that would be. love the kittens. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.

An Ontario Poem

It's winter in Ontario
and the gentle breezes blow 
at seventy-five miles an hour
and at 35 below.

Oh how I love Ontario
when the snow's up to your butt.
You take a breath of winter air
and your nostrils both freeze shut

Yes, the weather here is wonderful
so, I guess I'll hang around.
I could never leave Ontario
'cause I'm frozen to the ground.

Trisha


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I cannot believe someone on the Tea Party would say something so unkind. I usually type a lot and really say nothing important. I don't know who it was but please don't stop posting. I enjoy reading your news and that person should take a happy pill and get over herself. Believe me when I say most of us welcome reading your notes!!
> I'll look forward forward to reading your next note!!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, your post above reminded me of all of us sitting around the tea table and joining in whatever conversations are going on as we catch up with each other--especially if we haven't chatted since breakfast this AM. If it has been since last evening, we have even more to catch up on if we are going to keep in touch with those we love and care about.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had the gks staying for a couple of days and we have been busy swimming, cooking, knitting, crocheting, playing card games and 'rude word' scrabble (LMs invention!) Today we made some waffles and had them with the maple syrup I bought in Canada, instead of pancakes. It was a lovely reminder of last years holiday.


VA Sharon, so sorry you have been upset. No one is forced to read the posts and absouletly no one has the right to critizise what anyone says. Well that' what I think anyway. :thumbup: 

Now I'm going to see if I can do some catch up.


----------



## machriste

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> This reads like it could be sun to "When it's Springtime in the Rockies"


----------



## EJS

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must get a little paintbrush. Are you talking artist paintbrush or the kind we use for painting walls? I'm thinking artist?


You are correct in thinking artist paintbrush


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream.
> 
> I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


We knew you would be, Sam, and kind of hoped you wouldn't have to learn of it. Most of us who have read of the incident have tried to be as polite as you've ''raised'' us to be and would also liked to have had a proper hissy fit at the caller--in other words, to have ripped a new one for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> It's winter in Ontario
> and the gentle breezes blow
> at seventy-five miles an hour
> and at 35 below.
> 
> Oh how I love Ontario
> when the snow's up to your butt.
> You take a breath of winter air
> and your nostrils both freeze shut
> 
> Yes, the weather here is wonderful
> so, I guess I'll hang around.
> I could never leave Ontario
> 'cause I'm frozen to the ground.
> 
> Trisha


What a lovely poem. I shall have to teach it to LM as she loves silly poems. Thank you


----------



## iamsam

do you have pans that make those? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam

here is a pattern for a lovely winter hat - think you ladies will like it. --- sam

http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat


----------



## iamsam

will your landlord not fix it for you? you could ask - maybe tear up a little - dab your eyes - go for it Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been working on things that will go in the rubbish and recycling collection today- I need someone with a long reach to visit- it WILL happen! Also someone who is good with plumbing for the washing machine
> 
> That makes a long day for Jamie!.


----------



## iamsam

that's a new one - sugar and lemon on pancakes - hmmm - think I would have gone for the maple syrup. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! We had them with maple syrup, which is not quite traditional here! Sugar and lemon juice is much more the traditional British way, but I take an open-minded approach when it comes to food!


----------



## kehinkle

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Sharon, 
I, for one, love to read your posts. Please do not let that person drive you away or not to comment. Hopefully the person was joking and just said it wrong.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Your post are not long & I love to hear what everyone is doing so please don't stop posting!
I'm sorry someone upset you


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that's a new one - sugar and lemon on pancakes - hmmm - think I would have gone for the maple syrup. --- sam


Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


----------



## vabchnonnie

I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree with everything Rookie has said- please don't be offended by one person's spite- she does not speak for all of us!


Hear, hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> You are correct in thinking artist paintbrush


Aha, ok, next time I am out I will pick one up. Thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam

did you write this trisha - very very cute. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> What about girls who have never been expected to do so, or even care for own property properly. Had to ask youngest to put school shoes away instead of leaving them in the middle of the floor for the weekend. As well as not having being expected to do chores, also have little appreciation for what they have, if it was broken, mummy has always replaced.
> Not going to keep happening, think the 2 girls may be beginning to get the idea that this is not going to keep happening so much. Because of the amount of undone washing, one girl ran out of nickers. Instead of buying more, grandfather made her search the dirty washing for them. Amazingly, she found several pairs.


At least you won't be fighting the battle with the girls alone- they should ver quickly learn if they run out of clothes.
It is interesting tryin to work out how much is reasonable to expect teenagers to do. Doing the same here with my niece. Basically she is responsible for her room and bathroom and getting her washing down to wash. As she is only here for about 5 months I'm not going to bother with her learning how to use the washing machine etc. She is not only getting used to be away from her family but settling into a new culture as well.
Who is responsible for discipline, guardians etc? With your sister being on the island someone needs to have this responsibility for them.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


I make them like Jamie Oliver makes his with grated fruit in and put whipped cream on top


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


I'm getting so hungry, sounds like fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! We had them with maple syrup, which is not quite traditional here! Sugar and lemon juice is much more the traditional British way, but I take an open-minded approach when it comes to food!


I have never heard of putting lemon & sugar on pancakes. We have maple syrup but I prefer cane syrup or my homemade rasberry syrup


----------



## iamsam

don't you have sugar maples in England? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had the gks staying for a couple of days and we have been busy swimming, cooking, knitting, crocheting, playing card games and 'rude word' scrabble (LMs invention!) Today we made some waffles and had them with the maple syrup I bought in Canada, instead of pancakes. It was a lovely reminder of last years holiday.
> 
> VA Sharon, so sorry you have been upset. No one is forced to read the posts and absouletly no one has the right to critizise what anyone says. Well that' what I think anyway. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I'm going to see if I can do some catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi

vabchnonnie said:


> I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


Now that's new to me. My gks just smothered their waffles in chocolate spread. Mind you a lot of it ended up on LMs face too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the Ontario poem and think that there are quite a few other places that would like to adopt it....maybe even Georgia here in the States these days.

My sister-in-law was discharged from the rehab facility today and I took her to her follow up appointment with the PA (physician's assistant) to the cardiologists. She got a good report and the PA went through all her medications and instructions. She's going to go on the DASH diet of low to no salt to help her blood pressure, etc. She's still a bit weak and gets out of breath quickly, but she's so much better than just a week ago. Her son picked her up from my house and has instructions from the doctor - let's hope he follows them.  I'll be checking in on her on Thursday and will cook some salt-less meals for her. Thanks again for all your prayers and good wishes...the prayer posse has come through again.

Speaking of prayers --- I was one of those Catholic school kids who never knew what we were supposed to say in the confessional every week -- so once I told the priest just to tell me to say 2 Hail Mary's and 2 Our Father's because no matter what I said, that's what he always said anyway....that was not very appreciated, but thankfully, it was all done in the secrecy of the confessional and what's said in the confessional stays in the confessional!


----------



## Swedenme

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> It's winter in Ontario
> and the gentle breezes blow
> at seventy-five miles an hour
> and at 35 below.
> 
> Oh how I love Ontario
> when the snow's up to your butt.
> You take a breath of winter air
> and your nostrils both freeze shut
> 
> Yes, the weather here is wonderful
> so, I guess I'll hang around.
> I could never leave Ontario
> 'cause I'm frozen to the ground.
> 
> Trisha


Sorry about your pipes but your poem was funny😃


----------



## iamsam

thanks joy - I've quieted down now - I just can't imagine being that unfeeling toward another person. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We knew you would be, Sam, and kind of hoped you wouldn't have to learn of it. Most of us who have read of the incident have tried to be as polite as you've ''raised'' us to be and would also liked to have had a proper hissy fit at the caller--in other words, to have ripped a new one for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful cats! And I may get myself on a train of some sort someday. I'd like to try it out, at least.
> 
> Caren, I know how frustrating it is not to have the use of your hand, but do try to take it easy so you can heal. Those temps would make me stay inside and I'd probably have a baking marathon to keep the kitchen warm!
> 
> I need to get something to eat before I start work--learning more about how to use Excel for something other than charting knitting. Ha ha!


It is very frustrating. 😠😠😕. I am glad Seth is here right now he reminds me not to do things; or to stop for a while. It was warmer today than it has been so I was out walking for a bit.


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


This may sound funny but I have never tried pumkin of any kind maybe I should


----------



## iamsam

I need to try one with sugar and lemon. I'm with mr p - much better with lots of butter and syrup. ----sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> here is a pattern for a lovely winter hat - think you ladies will like it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat


Very pretty, Sam, thanks for posting.


----------



## iamsam

ooh - that does sound good Sharon - need to try that one also. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> don't you have sugar maples in England? --- sam


No I don't think so Sam, we can buy it in the supermarkets here but it is from Canada. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## iamsam

who is Jamie oliver? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I make them like Jamie Oliver makes his with grated fruit in and put whipped cream on top


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> who is Jamie oliver? --- sam


He's an celebrate chef in the UK. Written several books, done tv prrogrammes and got involved in sorting out school lunches here.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Now that's new to me. My gks just smothered their waffles in chocolate spread. Mind you a lot of it ended up on LMs face too.


If you make the pumpkin custard used for pie, it takes wonderful on pancakes and waffles. My bunch has had it many times as youngsters.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> when I make potato soup I sauté the celery and tiny bits of carrot and onion - then when the potatoes are ready I pour out all the water and add half and half and heat it back up. I love diced raw onion on the top. --- sam


I'm afraid I'm lazy when it comes to potatoe soup. I use Knorr potatoe soup mix & add bacon. It is quick, easy & tastes great.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Ontario poem and think that there are quite a few other places that would like to adopt it....maybe even Georgia here in the States these days.
> 
> My sister-in-law was discharged from the rehab facility today and I took her to her follow up appointment with the PA (physician's assistant) to the cardiologists. She got a good report and the PA went through all her medications and instructions. She's going to go on the DASH diet of low to no salt to help her blood pressure, etc. She's still a bit weak and gets out of breath quickly, but she's so much better than just a week ago. Her son picked her up from my house and has instructions from the doctor - let's hope he follows them. I'll be checking in on her on Thursday and will cook some salt-less meals for her. Thanks again for all your prayers and good wishes...the prayer posse has come through again.
> 
> Speaking of prayers --- I was one of those Catholic school kids who never knew what we were supposed to say in the confessional every week -- so once I told the priest just to tell me to say 2 Hail Mary's and 2 Our Father's because no matter what I said, that's what he always said anyway....that was not very appreciated, but thankfully, it was all done in the secrecy of the confessional and what's said in the confessional stays in the confessional!


I'm glad you SIL is doing better and I hope it continues . I think I would have had to say the whole rosary for that reply 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> He's an celebrate chef in the UK. Written several books, done tv prrogrammes and got involved in sorting out school lunches here.


Jamie Oliver was also involved with sorting out school lunches in the U.S. And not very well liked for it. Many parents and cafeteria workers were not pleased In the slightest. I wished they would have come to our schools to sort the food out. A salad in the grade schools a 4oz dish with lettuce 👎 and. Not always the best looking either.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> He's an celebrate chef in the UK. Written several books, done tv prrogrammes and got involved in sorting out school lunches here.


And makes some very easy recipes with his children that are ideal for me 😀


----------



## iamsam

I am keeping well - Bentley was coughing up a storm this morning while I was there for breakfast. teased Heidi saying I would probably end up in the hospital because of it - since that is where I caught the cold the last time that sent me to the spa. --- sam --- I don't really think I am going to catch anything.



PurpleFi said:


> No I don't think so Sam, we can buy it in the supermarkets here but it is from Canada. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## 81brighteyes

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Ontario poem and think that there are quite a few other places that would like to adopt it....maybe even Georgia here in the States these days.
> 
> My sister-in-law was discharged from the rehab facility today and I took her to her follow up appointment with the PA (physician's assistant) to the cardiologists. She got a good report and the PA went through all her medications and instructions. She's going to go on the DASH diet of low to no salt to help her blood pressure, etc. She's still a bit weak and gets out of breath quickly, but she's so much better than just a week ago. Her son picked her up from my house and has instructions from the doctor - let's hope he follows them. I'll be checking in on her on Thursday and will cook some salt-less meals for her. Thanks again for all your prayers and good wishes...the prayer posse has come through again.
> 
> Speaking of prayers --- I was one of those Catholic school kids who never knew what we were supposed to say in the confessional every week -- so once I told the priest just to tell me to say 2 Hail Mary's and 2 Our Father's because no matter what I said, that's what he always said anyway....that was not very appreciated, but thankfully, it was all done in the secrecy of the confessional and what's said in the confessional stays in the confessional!


Unless it gets told on Knitting Paradise Tea Party!!!


----------



## iamsam

I hope he did better than our president's wife. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> He's an celebrate chef in the UK. Written several books, done tv prrogrammes and got involved in sorting out school lunches here.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> If you make the pumpkin custard used for pie, it takes wonderful on pancakes and waffles. My bunch has had it many times as youngsters.


That sounds yummy too. Hi Caren, how you doing? xxx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everybody!!!! Im just popping in to let you know that were still kicking here in Arizona. I kept waiting to catch up so I could respond to everything that is going on and that just isnt going to happen so congratulations to all who are celebrating  my sympathy to all who are hurting  and my love to all you great friends that live in my computer!!! Alan is doing pretty well  hurting from his bad back a little more now that he is trying to do physical stuff  but we are working on getting him in to see a pain management Dr. I see the ENT surgeon tomorrow and she should release me. I hope that as a little more time goes by I feel an improvement in my breathing, at this point I am still healing and there is still swelling, but the worst of it is long over. I am working on all of my wips  I really would like to finish some of this stuff up before too much longer  I visited a new shop in Old Town Kingman on V-Day after our lunch out- Donnas Quilt N Knit. Very nice owner, her name is Donna and I invited her to join us here  all of you quilters would love her fabric selection and a nice range of yarns  I dont know if she has posted or not  I have friended her on FB and she posts her new arrivals  I need to go back when I have more time to look around  I did buy a couple of skeins of ICE yarn from Turkey  I will post my scarf when I get a little further on it. Im hoping that the weather improves for all of you dealing with the extremes. I hate to even admit it  but weve been in the mid 70s for a couple of weeks and I am in shorts and flip-flops!!! Lucky kitty is growing and becoming more and more of a house cat- he still goes out to potty and still sleeps in the shop at night. He pretty much has free range now that Alan put the cat door in the side door of the shop  it didnt take him long to figure out how to use it!! I pulled out a frozen casserole and heated it up for dinner a couple of nights ago  It was a new to us recipe and I will make it again. I used left over turkey from Christmas  but you could use leftover chicken- layer prepared stuffing in the bottom of the dish, next layer your meat, I had leftover sautéed mushrooms and onions that I added  then frozen peas and a can of cream of mushroom soup. If I had remembered to buy cranberry sauce it would have tasted like Thanksgiving!!! Alan is usually not interested in anything like this  but I was determined not to have to toss the inevitable leftovers from Christmas dinner and he actually liked it!!! So I scribbled some notes on an index card and put it in my recipe box- I have just started this weeks KTP and I wouldnt have a clue as to what has been going on without the highlights that Darowil and Kate have been contributing  I am ever so grateful ladies. I do want to shout out to dear Mellie  I was so glad to see she had posted and I hope the headaches and cyst are a temporary problem easily remedied. I notice that Marge has posted on January 16th TP yesterday  I hope someone has caught up with her and steered her in the right direction!!! I was able to friend her on FB so I hope she figures out how to use it soon. I use FB to keep tabs on family so I often check that when I dont have time to come here  If anyone wants to send me a friend request please send me a PM. Im still kicking myself that I didnt set up another way to keep in touch with Valerie  I see that she is still MIA and I worry about how she is. Most of us have been friends for a long time and I am so happy to see new names and avatars as I scroll through the pages  I will try to be more of a presence and please no that I am always so touched to see the PMs or FB posts directed my way!! OK now I have really written a book!!! I need to get outside and put some water on my patio plants  I will get some new pictures posted in the next KTP  love to all of you  AZ Sticks


----------



## RookieRetiree

who is Jamie oliver? --- sam


He's an celebrate chef in the UK. Written several books, done tv prrogrammes and got involved in sorting out school lunches here.


He's known over here also....maybe you remember him as the Naked Chef? He also has a line of cookware that you'll see in places like Kohls, etc. I actually like his recipes.


----------



## iamsam

it always looks better on paper. but you notice they didn't visit any schools (a surprise visit) and taste the lunches. the children here will not buy their lunch - Heidi wishes they would - she hates making lunches. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie Oliver was also involved with sorting out school lunches in the U.S. And not very well liked for it. Many parents and cafeteria workers were not pleased In the slightest. I wished they would have come to our schools to sort the food out. A salad in the grade schools a 4oz dish with lettuce 👎 and. Not always the best looking either.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you 81brighteyes - what have you been doing? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Unless it gets told on Knitting Paradise Tea Party!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Swedenme said:


> This may sound funny but I have never tried pumkin of any kind maybe I should


Oh, I love pumpkin! Pie, cake, bread, muffins, soup...I'm making myself hungry! LOL


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody I got a new phone before work today so I can go on the Internet and post pics etc. Just on my lunch so I will check in later on I am working til 10 now instead of 8


----------



## 81brighteyes

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely poem. I shall have to teach it to LM as she loves silly poems. Thank you


Oh, that was a fun read. Canadians have a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I am keeping well - Bentley was coughing up a storm this morning while I was there for breakfast. teased Heidi saying I would probably end up in the hospital because of it - since that is where I caught the cold the last time that sent me to the spa. --- sam --- I don't really think I am going to catch anything.


You had better not catch anything, that's an order do you hear.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody I got a new phone before work today so I can go on the Internet and post pics etc. Just on my lunch so I will check in later on I am working til 10 now instead of 8


Hi Melody, well done on getting a new phone, hope Gage is better soon.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


What, all at the same time??


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I make them like Jamie Oliver makes his with grated fruit in and put whipped cream on top


Ooh! That's a new one. I forgot it was pancake day today so perhaps I'll make some tomorrow and try them this way. Thanks for that.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> What, all at the same time??


Ye, all at the same time! Have not forgotten that I must ring you to arrange a meet up sometime. xxxx


----------



## iamsam

holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.

really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.

yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.

survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.

it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her. 

bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.
> 
> really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.
> 
> yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.
> 
> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> 
> bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


Sorry to hear about Survivor kitty. Sending you peaceful hugs.


----------



## iamsam

here is a website to help you make an herbal first aid kit - thought some of you might be interested. --- sam

http://frugallysustainable.com/download-herbal-rescue-your-guide-to-creating-a-homemade-herbal-first-aid-kit/


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

No , I didn't write it. I seem to have just always known it.



thewren said:


> did you write this trisha - very very cute. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Onthewingsofadove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

you are up awfully late Josephine - trouble sleeping? --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I have still not managed to catch up, but it's time for bed as I have the pain management clinic tomorrow and I must getting my knitting ready to take. Night night


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> think it's time to invest in a snow blower. have you been using the hot tub? --- sam


I had a snow blower forthe deck at one point it was more of a bother than help. Hmmmmm the hot tub, we'll it sort of still leaks from being moved about. 👎😕😠 the parts come from on California and they are in no hurry to send them. Sadly.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Well I have still not managed to catch up, but it's time for bed as I have the pain management clinic tomorrow and I must getting my knitting ready to take. Night night


Good night Josephone! Sleep well. Nite nite it's getting pretty late there!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> you are up awfully late Josephine - trouble sleeping? --- sam


Just posted that I'm off to bed. Taken my meds so I will sleep ok. Night night Sam, keep warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love pumpkin! Pie, cake, bread, muffins, soup...I'm making myself hungry! LOL


I still have 2 sitting in my basement from the garden I should cook up. I love pumpkin pie,


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> If I send you a cold breeze, will you send me a hot one.  :XD: :XD: :XD:


That would be a fair swap- pity it doesn't work that way!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I need to try one with sugar and lemon. I'm with mr p - much better with lots of butter and syrup. ----sam


I'm wondering if the lemon is lemon curd?


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, it sure does!!!


Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sometimes a sprain can be worse than a break - glad it is getting better. are you wearing a sling? I found when my arm was broken my arm felt better if I had it in a sling. --- sam


Funny that you should ask about a sling. No I'm not wearing one but just said I needed to put my sling on. I will be wearing now following my pharmysts orders. Dan is really nice I've know him for years.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Well I have still not managed to catch up, but it's time for bed as I have the pain management clinic tomorrow and I must getting my knitting ready to take. Night night


Me too we are up late . Off to visit unniversities tomorrow so I will say goodnight to everyone 🌠🌛


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> Unless it gets told on Knitting Paradise Tea Party!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love pumpkin! Pie, cake, bread, muffins, soup...I'm making myself hungry! LOL


Me, too, and I'm rummaging through the pantry to see if I have any pumpkin in the pantry...pumpkin bread on my baking agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Me too we are up late . Off to visit unniversities tomorrow so I will say goodnight to everyone 🌠🌛


Good night Sonya. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, caught up finally. Better get supper on. Mashed potatoes fried halibut & red cabbage salad.
Went bowling today, I think we are the worlds worst team but we have fun so that's all that matters.
I spent the morning sewing, I'm making myself a dress, just a shift style. I made a pattern from my favorite dress, I think I've worn it to everything for the past 5 years when I needed to wear a dress, it's still nice but I better at least have another so I can change. It up once in a while.


----------



## iamsam

oh dear me - it is snowing - biggggg snowflakes - huh - surprise - wonder if we will get much. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love pumpkin! Pie, cake, bread, muffins, soup...I'm making myself hungry! LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I picture you so happy just thinking about this.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks! Howdy, stranger! Good to see you and hear you're making progress in a few areas--tell Alan to take it easy--we don't want him back in the health spa, either! Your casserole sounds delicious.

I have pancakes in the fridge, and all the suggestions for toppings sound good!

Must go find something to eat...the cupboard's a bit bare so will improvise, I guess.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I picture you so happy just thinking about this.


 :mrgreen: But not any in the house...


----------



## Sorlenna

I lost part of a post. Dagnabbit. The stupid internet's cutting out again...

Anyway, I wanted to express my condolences to Sam with regard to Survivor kitty. Big Hugs to you. I know it's hard to lose a furbaby, especially when it's unexpected.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream.
> 
> I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


I know a few that no longer are on KP because of people on the TP. Thankful most of the ones I know that caused problems have left, but only after the good ones were already gone. It is outrageous, one does not have to read nor comment on every post. I am with you Sam 👍👍 Shame on whom ever it was.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, So glad SIL is able to go home and hope things go well enough for her to stay there. Perfect for her to be on the DASH as you know that program. Loved your story about the confessional too. Out of the mouths of babes, and all you were doing was being honest like Bonnie. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Onthewingsofadove, I see from a post that you are having frozen pipe problems and posted a poem. I will have to go on a search for that. Sorry for the problems. Oh no, NO HEAT and the cars not starting. That is a triple header. Just fond the poem. That is funny. I know where my cousin Greg lives, he gets 8 ft. of snow at times and has to go out and shovel the snow off or the roofs cave in. He is a park ranger, so it isn't just his house he shovels either. Sure hope you get heat soon, working cars, and pipes that are working. Hope the pipes didn't burst.

Vabchnonnie, Sometimes I take pureed pumpkin right from the can and add cinnamon, vanilla, and maple syrup and it is my dessert. I have learned to love it like this. Next time I have pancakes I will try it on top.

AZ, So great to hear from you. I am really ready to move to Arizona and have some of that weather. Sorry DH's back is acting up and hope they can help with this. It sure will be wonderful when all your swelling is down and nice if you can breathe better before the hot weather gets here.

Mel, Wow, a new phone. That's great and we'll look forward to the pictures. Late night for you. Sounds like you are closing the place out.

Sam, So sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty. I know you gave her a good life. My but it really is a huge problem in the north when there is a death in winter. Oh no, not more storms. Stay safe and hope you can finally get warm. I must look at that herbal medicine kit. Hope you don't get too much snow too.

Oh no Caren, you sure don't need any more leaks. So many things are being held up in delivery with this weather. Hope they get it fixed for you soon.

Purple, Sleep well and hope you learn some good stuff tomorrow.

Swedenme, Yes, you sleep well too. Visiting colleges will be exhausting.

Bonnie, Your dinner sounds so good and I'll bet it's halibut your family caught. How nice that you got to make a duplicate of your favorite dress.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> June, did you get the freezing rain? I know that sadly Gwen got it. Last ice storm we had we even lost some landmark trees because they froze all the way through on the trunk so the trunk would explode or implode, but either way, it killed the whole tree. That's the last thing they & you need.


No, thank goodness we didn't get the freezing rain. Although the Southside cities, Norfolk, etc, got a little...enough to just from an icy crust on the snow. It didn't get this far west and north. We've never had an ice storm that bad. The last one we had was a little over 20 years ago. I was living in my townhouse. We never lost powers but I stood at my front door and watched the glow of transformers blowing a couple of blocks from my house...night, of course!
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

I have also used pumpkin and mixed it in with vanilla yogurt for dessert, good for a simple dessert. Better yet with a slice of pumpkin nut bread on the side and a cup of tea or coffee. In fact, I would like that right now. VA Sharon


----------



## kehinkle

Tuesday evening and I have accomplished nothing again. Had plans on going through some things but it didn't happen. Decided to take another day off and am still not anxious to go back to work. The cold really gets to me. I'ved had some leg pains but they seem to be improving. 

Sam, the yarn needles area for sewing in ends. They are metal with a loop of nylon for the eye. Used one today and it worked okay.

Carol posted the granny square heart that I made with a pack of the bonbon type yarn. I bought that one in Tucson. Just replaced it with the new pack. Haven't decided what I will do with them, yet. It's a thin yarn so it will be small. Maybe some Barbie clothes or such.

German pancakes get powdered sugar and lemon on them. Had one in LA once and I think in Toledo at a pancake house. Pancake is cooked 
in the oven so it puffs up in the center but when it is taken out of the oven, it sinks. Yummy! 

We had pancakes and waffles on Sunday with maple syrup. We had bought a new waffle maker and griddle at the new Kroger store. My DD2 really like them as they are ceramic coated.

Good to hear from a few of our sisters who haven't been on lately. Hope you can visit more often. But I sure know how life can get in the way. 

Lila slept most of yesterday after getting her shot. She was more lively today. She's sleeping now but will need to feed her soon. She weighted 6 lbs 14 oz at the vets.

We watched the dog show also. Didn't realize there were so many breeds. 

Will closed now as I to have written a book. Hope no one was bored with it! 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Anyway, I wanted to express my condolences to Sam with regard to Survivor kitty. Big Hugs to you. I know it's hard to lose a furbaby, especially when it's unexpected.


Oh, Sam, I am so sorry, too. Love those furbabies.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> As someone put it their cricket etiquette is different to ours
> 
> I really don't like using the iPad. It doesn't always respond to my finger and the only way it works is the mini key pad. Means I can't correct spelling etc after it is done. And just as suddenly it works!
> 
> I'm still plodding on, very little time again today. Hopefully Thursday and Friday will be better. Friday is DHs birthday but he will be away all day- has to go to Melbourne for work so will stay and have an evening meal with his sister and mother. Him and his sister don't often get to spend their birthday together so that is nice for them.
> We will celebrate Tuesday. Joint celebration as Vicky's first exams to become a paediatric doctor (couldn't work out to spell the right word and spell check didn't know either!)are on Monday. She needs to pass these ones so she can do the practical part of it in June. While she is fairly confident every year some of the really good ones fail so it is never a given. But she does exceptionally well in all the practice exams they do


Happy early birthday to your DH and good luck to Vicki!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> did they eat a meal or just dessert? what a lovely trip that would be. love the kittens. --- sam


They had a full meal. I think she showed the dessert because it was so interesting with the chocolate engine. Each of the ladies got a single rose. They know how to celebrate Valentine's Day!
Junek


----------



## kehinkle

Oh, Sam, I forgot to mention about your kitty. So sorry that she is gone. I know you will miss her.

Kathy


----------



## vabchnonnie

June - Our ice in VA Beach is really terrible here where I live. People in the parking lot can't open their car doors etc. When I've been out with puppy, can see the ice is very heavy, and no melting yet today. Last November I bought a pair of rubber boots almost to my knees, like we wore as children. I was in Dollar General and saw them $15-, decided to use my birthday $ for them. They are great for rain and snow. The soles are like tires, very deep tread, I had no problem with them today, I just kept falling through the heavy ice when I walked on it. Have heard our temperatures will remain around 20's and low perhaps in the single digits through first of next week. It's wintertime...1 less day of 95 degrees this summer, now that's a thought...til next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Grannypeg

Onthewingsofadove said:


> No , I didn't write it. I seem to have just always known it.


Love the Poem and I have never seen it before.
When I was a kid I lived just south of Parry Sound
in a small railway town. When my grandfather passed
away and we went up from Toronto to the funeral I thought
the huge amount of snow we got up there was just from
a kid's point of view. When I stepped off the driveway
I was in up to my ying=yang. It was certainly a part of
the snow belt.


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> I have also used pumpkin and mixed it in with vanilla yogurt for dessert, good for a simple dessert. Better yet with a slice of pumpkin nut bread on the side and a cup of tea or coffee. In fact, I would like that right now. VA Sharon


Me too. Too bad we aren't closer. I'd pick up June on the way.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I am keeping well - Bentley was coughing up a storm this morning while I was there for breakfast. teased Heidi saying I would probably end up in the hospital because of it - since that is where I caught the cold the last time that sent me to the spa. --- sam --- I don't really think I am going to catch anything.


My son who has COPD has been in the spa since last Thursday. No cold but just not able to get some good breaths. He thought he was going home Sun or Mon but he called this morning and said the Dr kept him. Just as well with the nasty weather we had yesterday.
I think he was getting bored because the hospital has satellite tv and it wasn't working today. Probably frozen over!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam - sp sorry you lost Survivor Kitty. You gave him a good home for the time he had left.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was on my facebook feed an it might be a project for those snowed in-- Heck, I'd even like doing it!
> http://fbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net/hvthumb-ak-xap1/v/t15.0-10/s480x480/10678895_870997619626552_870996012960046_56166_2642_b.jpg?oh=9e02a33c46ecc0ae8f6c238f796be917&oe=5554FA8E&__gda__=1435409924_909db068a20e4aebd8e91a704ab7aa22


~~~How does one make this? All I got was a picture of some pieces of paper.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> I never thought to check my rulers. What if they're all wrong???


~~~I guess you just won't measure up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How does one make this? All I got was a picture of some pieces of paper.


They used bubble wrap, bubble side, use paint brushes to apply wide (2 inch?) sweep of what I assume is poster paint in several colors, mess it around a bit, then push bubble wrap against paper. They kept repositioning the bubble wrap and re-pressing until paint was used up. There should have been a video, sorry it wasn't there.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just seen VA on the news with all the snow--wow, it looks a right mess, as my grandmother would say. I've been seeing pictures of Kentucky and Tennessee on facebook all day from family. I hope it melts soon but not so fast it floods! :shock: 

*Someone* ate the pancakes in the fridge, so...we had leftover soup and a hot dog. I settled for graham crackers with p. butter for dessert! DD made herself some fried rice.

Going to sit & knit a while now.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.
> 
> really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.
> 
> yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.
> 
> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> 
> bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


Oh, Sam,I'm so sorry about survivor kitty. She must have been your favorite since I remember you mentioning her more than the other kitties.
We're supposed to get a little more snow tomorrow night. But warming up over the weekend so we'll get rain on Sun.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sam - sorry to learn about Survivor Kitty. It's always hard to lose a family member, 2 legged or 4 legged. You seem to be handling it good, just stay busy, and think good things. Each of us have had to deal with these situations, it's not easy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, Early Happy Birthday to your DH.
Hope all goes well for your DD. That is really quite an accomplishment for her and you must be so proud of all her hard work. I know it is harder than we can imagine. Best wishes for her.

June, That COPD is a nasty thing. I know Sam and my mom sure understand. Hope they can get him feeling better and able to get some good breaths. I imagine his oxygen level wasn't high if they didn't let him go home.

Oh no, no pancakes Sorlenna. Sounds like you made a lovely meal anyway. Sam and many of us, me included, would enjoy the peanut butter. I often have a tablespoon mixed with a few other things. I take mine with hot sauce and onion. Think I'm the only one that eats it that way, but just think of Thai cooking, where they use peanut sauce for their meals and not with jelly. It's so good in so many ways.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> June - Our ice in VA Beach is really terrible here where I live. People in the parking lot can't open their car doors etc. When I've been out with puppy, can see the ice is very heavy, and no melting yet today. Last November I bought a pair of rubber boots almost to my knees, like we wore as children. I was in Dollar General and saw them $15-, decided to use my birthday $ for them. They are great for rain and snow. The soles are like tires, very deep tread, I had no problem with them today, I just kept falling through the heavy ice when I walked on it. Have heard our temperatures will remain around 20's and low perhaps in the single digits through first of next week. It's wintertime...1 less day of 95 degrees this summer, now that's a thought...til next time...VA Sharon


I wondered about ice at your house since you didn't mention it. We were lucky that we didn't get that or the sleet. Just plenty of snow and they're talking about snow showers tomorrow night.
Those boots sound like they are perfect for this weather!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. Too bad we aren't closer. I'd pick up June on the way.


I'd be ready!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you SIL is doing better and I hope it continues . I think I would have had to say the whole rosary for that reply
> Sonja


I couldn't have been more than 3rd or 4th grade. I think we made the First Confession and First Communion in the 2nd grade back then. I don't remember too much of what the priest said, but I do know that I was a lot more reverent the next times I went.


----------



## RookieRetiree

81brighteyes said:


> Unless it gets told on Knitting Paradise Tea Party!!!


shhhhhh.....don't tell anyone what I told you!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Me too, Julie. Didn't know what to have for dinner and discovered some cranberry/pecan pancakes hiding out in the freezer. I guess we're just two hip women ahead of our time!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, so sorry you lost Survivor kitty. Warm hugs. Hard to loose our fur babies.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> will your landlord not fix it for you? you could ask - maybe tear up a little - dab your eyes - go for it Julie. --- sam


At the moment I am working on getting the fencer here- and the door knobs that need fixing- I really think the washing machine is my problem!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that's a new one - sugar and lemon on pancakes - hmmm - think I would have gone for the maple syrup. --- sam


Sugar and lemon was always the tradition at our house growing up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had pancakes for dinner tonight -- DGS kept laughing about breakfast for dinner, but he sure did eat a good dinner. I also make baked apples with the little cinnamon red hot candies and brown sugar -- he thought that was pretty cool! I wonder if the lemon and sugar is like the lemon and sugar that was put on top of the lemon drizzle cake?

So sorry to hear of everyone in the icing situation -- I'll take the huge snowfalls over this sub-zero temperatures and ice all over the place...we did get to see a peak at the sun today.

Sam, so sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty passing away...hugs and give the other animals an extra pat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sugar and lemon was always the tradition at our house growing up.


OK, gotta ask-- the sugar I get, but how did you use lemon-- juice or sauce or what. I have some runny orange marmalade that I consider a real treat on waffles.


----------



## Pup lover

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Who in the world said that to you?! Doesn't matter who, just ignore them and dont answer the phone when they call again!!! We all chatter on about important and non important things and sometimes we say allot and sometimes nothing. Doesn't matter we are all welcome here and free to say or not say what we need as long as we are not harming another or being intentionally mean. Please continue to talk as much as you wish about whatever you wish. We love hearing from you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, no pancakes Sorlenna. Sounds like you made a lovely meal anyway. Sam and many of us, me included, would enjoy the peanut butter. I often have a tablespoon mixed with a few other things. I take mine with hot sauce and onion. Think I'm the only one that eats it that way, but just think of Thai cooking, where they use peanut sauce for their meals and not with jelly. It's so good in so many ways.


I love peanut chicken (which has sauce made with p. butter) at the Chinese restaurant!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Just catching up here after the most beautiful sunny day here (for a change). A bit chilly but still enough to make us think of spring.
> Caren, glad you wrist is not broken although a sprain can still be very painful. Thank you for all your snow pictures, it looks lovely but I don't think I could live with that much snow. Feel sorry for your poor Jamie having to get out and sort out her car at that unholy hour of the morning. Thanks also for the lovely coffee and cakes. What beautiful china!
> I enjoyed all the pictures of the mini KAP and seeing all your various purchases. I'm looking forward to seeing some beautiful knitting before too long.


I'm glad it's not broken too, it would interfere with spring time plans. You are most welcome for the photos, I enjoy sharing them. I felt sorry for her too, she is usually careful about backing up. With so much snow she had no room to turn around. Tonight she will back in. 
Thanks the China is for Chrissy she hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> Sure wish I could offer a retainer like that to someone computer savvy. Lucky you.


~~~Hey...these youngsters know SO much more than I ever will! Plus, he has a job solving computer problems on his college campus. I agree....we are VERY lucky to know him! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> Your squares are lovely. Can't wait to see the finished product.


~~~Me either! I have no idea where this is headed......


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> that is going to work up beautifully - I really like the muted colors of the middle skein - what are you planning on knitting with it? ---- sam


Im sure it will be some sort of shawl or shawlette Sam. I have quite a bit in those colors, they seem to be "my" colors that i pick a lot of for some reason


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if the lemon is lemon curd?


No it is fresh squeezed juice!


----------



## Pup lover

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> It's winter in Ontario
> and the gentle breezes blow
> at seventy-five miles an hour
> and at 35 below.
> 
> Oh how I love Ontario
> when the snow's up to your butt.
> You take a breath of winter air
> and your nostrils both freeze shut
> 
> Yes, the weather here is wonderful
> so, I guess I'll hang around.
> I could never leave Ontario
> 'cause I'm frozen to the ground.
> 
> Trisha


Cute!!!! Roflmao


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Sugar and lemon is the traditional things to have on pancakes in the UK. I like both that and maple syrup. Mr P has everything on his - butter, sugar, lemon and jam!


Is the sugar powdered sugar or confectioners, i forget what it's called over there.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so sorry you lost Survivor kitty. Warm hugs. Hard to loose our fur babies.


ditto.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> I wonder if they were really a ktp member it doen't sound like anything anyone here would say. We just chat that's all.I hope it doesn't keep you from posting more.


I for one had a hard time believing it, after all we mostly talked knitting at the time. until it happened to me in the past. Some get pretty jealous when they are not getting the attention they think they deserve.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, gotta ask-- the sugar I get, but how did you use lemon-- juice or sauce or what. I have some runny orange marmalade that I consider a real treat on waffles.


we always cut our lemons in wedges and squeezed the juice out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> No it is fresh squeezed juice!


I am so going to have to try that out next time I have pancakes. Mostly I put the lemon in the the batter. A tip from a friend a few years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am so going to have to try that out next time I have pancakes. Mostly I put the lemon in the the batter. A tip from a friend a few years ago.


 :thumbup: it is best in my opinion when you have tangy lemon- like a Lisbon rather than a Meyer- that is why I want to plant a Lisbon Lemon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sweden, loved your "confession" story! Good thing I wasn't Catholic.
> 
> June, I so enjoy your pix, esp the cats and the snow horses.
> 
> Caren, your morning coffee pix are always fun. I was also told a sprain may take longer to heal than a break!! Ouch.
> 
> My take on long posts-- if I am rushed, I may not read every word but I do scan and this doesn't mean anyone should shorten their posts. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. And I have found I do miss stuff by not reading it all.


 Thank you a pleasure to post. Oh yes sprains in my experience do take longer.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: it is best in my opinion when you have tangy lemon- like a Lisbon rather than a Meyer- that is why I want to plant a Lisbon Lemon.


Yes tangy lemons are much better they make the best pies too. I think any ways.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes tangy lemons are much better they make the best pies too. I think any ways.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Reading for a short bit tonight, but only caught up to page 62. I do wish everyone well.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been working on things that will go in the rubbish and recycling collection today- I need someone with a long reach to visit- it WILL happen! Also someone who is good with plumbing for the washing machine
> .


 Julie, I wish I were there so I could help with your washing machine. I think you may easily be able to fix it yourself. Go to the nearest hardware store and get a roll of Teflon 1/2 inch (that is 1 cm) plumbers tape. It is white and stretchy. It must be used on every plumbing connection to prevent the kind of water spraying you mentioned. Undo the connection, dry it with a dry towel or hair dryer. Then wrap a single layer of the teflon tape around the connection where the two lines come together, on the threads of the connection to the water line, overlapping the tape about 1.5 cm as it finishes coming around. Now put the two pipes together and the threads will bite into each other with the tape in between, like a sandwich. This closes off the leak. I think it is worth a try, and lots cheaper than a plumber. Most likely, if you call a plumber, that is exactly how he will fix your leak. Good luck with this. Wish I was there and I'd fix it for you. I have a roll of teflon white plumber's tape in my tool box at all times.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, he always says he has our back and from the day you sit down at the table, it is true. He protects us.


He sure does. Sam is one of the best, very fair in all things.


----------



## Pup lover

I like Apple butter, pumpkin butter or low sugar strawberry jam on my pancakes. Maple sugar gets too sweet for me.

Sam so sorry to hear about survivor kitty. 

June 7 inches of snow is a lot for us too all at one time, so I'm sure it really shut everything down there.

Va Sharon be careful walking on that ice even in boots!

Julie glad things are moving along with selling in.

Caren hope your arm continues to improve, I'm sure Seth will help you all he can!!

Cashmere gma Glad that you are able to get up and down the stairs regularly again! I get the cramps and "freezing" of muscles in my hand/fingers/thumb of my dominate hand occasionally. Not fun!! Usually soaking in warm water helps relax them a bit. 

All the talk of pancakes I'm thinking that's what's for supper tomorrow!!! 

Still bitterly cold here, sposed to continue all week with snow flurries on and off. Everyone stay warm/cool and safe!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I wish I were there so I could help with your washing machine. I think you may easily be able to fix it yourself. Go to the nearest hardware store and get a roll of Teflon 1/2 inch (that is 1 cm) plumbers tape. It is white and stretchy. It must be used on every plumbing connection to prevent the kind of water spraying you mentioned. Undo the connection, dry it with a dry towel or hair dryer. Then wrap a single layer of the teflon tape around the connection where the two lines come together, on the threads of the connection to the water line, overlapping the tape about 1.5 cm as it finishes coming around. Now put the two pipes together and the threads will bite into each other with the tape in between, like a sandwich. This closes off the leak. I think it is worth a try, and lots cheaper than a plumber. Most likely, if you call a plumber, that is exactly how he will fix your leak. Good luck with this. Wish I was there and I'd fix it for you. I have a roll of teflon white plumber's tape in my tool box at all times.


The big snag I have at the moment is I don't own a wrench to undo it in the first place- I do have some teflon tape somewhere- Thanks Joyce for your concern!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I like Apple butter, pumpkin butter or low sugar strawberry jam on my pancakes. Maple sugar gets too sweet for me.
> 
> Sam so sorry to hear about survivor kitty.
> 
> June 7 inches of snow is a lot for us too all at one time, so I'm sure it really shut everything down there.
> 
> Va Sharon be careful walking on that ice even in boots!
> 
> Julie glad things are moving along with selling in.
> 
> Caren hope your arm continues to improve, I'm sure Seth will help you all he can!!
> 
> Cashmere gma Glad that you are able to get up and down the stairs regularly again! I get the cramps and "freezing" of muscles in my hand/fingers/thumb of my dominate hand occasionally. Not fun!! Usually soaking in warm water helps relax them a bit.
> 
> All the talk of pancakes I'm thinking that's what's for supper tomorrow!!!
> 
> Still bitterly cold here, sposed to continue all week with snow flurries on and off. Everyone stay warm/cool and safe!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


And apparently we are in for another month of this heat! It will make a difference once I can open the back door and not worry about Ringo!


----------



## flyty1n

Grannypeg said:


> Sam - sp sorry you lost Survivor Kitty. You gave him a good home for the time he had left.


I am so sorry as well. The loss of a fur baby is hard to bear. Warm thoughts and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I love peanut chicken (which has sauce made with p. butter) at the Chinese restaurant!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No it is fresh squeezed juice!


Now that's a surprise. I was sure it would be the thicker sauce type. How interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> do you have pans that make those? --- sam


Yes I do I only had enough batter for three of the cars. Next time I will make cars first tea cup second. If I find my train pans even better. I love novelty pans, I think because I grew up with mum and nanny making cakes. So many land to choose from.


----------



## flyty1n

I am sad that VA sharon got such a nasty phone call. You are welcome here, and feel free to post as you desire. It is simple really, just don't read a post if you don't like it. Why such a bruhaha? Sassafras123, I am so glad you called the nurse. I am hoping they will find where you have gotten the infection (I am wondering if it is strep throat since you said your throat was sore). Kindly keep us informed and hugs and prayers.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure --- we are such a large and far-flung family that I find out most things like this on Facebook. I'm sure they won't mind the heat---they can always jump into the water.


Much of Australia is no where near water! Well swimming pools. But if it is 100 then being outside near water all day is asking for sunburn with our sun and the reflection off the water.

I rarely know what my nieces and nephews are doing either- or even siblings because there are so many.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag I have at the moment is I don't own a wrench to undo it in the first place- I do have some teflon tape somewhere- Thanks Joyce for your concern!


 Bummer that..I'd even loan you a plumbers pliers or pipe wrench..have those in the tool box as well. Could you borrow one from one of your neighbors?


----------



## Gweniepooh

wonderful dining car pictures as well as all the others. Love Gypsy's lack of fear. Awesome cat for sure.


jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sharon I am so sorry that you received such a rude and ugly phone call! Shame on whomever said that. Please keep posting! I enjoy what you write as I'm sure others do to. Pay that person no nevermind.



vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


----------



## purl2diva

Had our pancakes- we have raspberries AND maple syrup. When we lived in England, I was very surprised when my neighbor told me about the lemon and sugar. I never tried it.


----------



## pammie1234

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


I am so sorry that this happened to you. It is totally disgraceful that someone would call you up and then slam into you. Please know that we all agree that it is unacceptable and that you are supported 100% by us. There is no rule that says how much you can write, and like others have said, you get to choose how much you read. Keep doing what you are doing, and ignore this rude person.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Amen and thank goodnes we have Sam! Best Big Brother ever! Perhaps the rude person will quit posting if they are so offended. So thrilled that Sharon joined us.


Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, he always says he has our back and from the day you sit down at the table, it is true. He protects us.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I am so sorry that you have lost Survivor Kitty. I know that you will be sad for a long time as he was so special to you. I'm sure the rest of the pets will begin to grieve when they notice his absence. Thinking of you during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We were lucky; only a few limbs on our property came down. Friends down the road lost power and as of late afternoon still didn't have it back on. The rest of the week is suppose to be below freezing but don't think there will be more ice; at least I hope not. Snow would be nice Sam; would love to see Sydney's reaction to it. His fur is so thick he has enjoyed the colder weather.

Currently watching the Westminster Dog show. Love seeing all these beautiful dongs.


Cashmeregma said:


> June, did you get the freezing rain? I know that sadly Gwen got it. Last ice storm we had we even lost some landmark trees because they froze all the way through on the trunk so the trunk would explode or implode, but either way, it killed the whole tree. That's the last thing they & you need.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good except when it caught your hair! :roll: Needless to say, I didn't do that twice. :lol:


Ouch! I can't remember if Mom ever had that happen or not. I know she got her hand more than once!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used DK (#3) weight yarn and 4 mm size needles.


thewren said:


> what weight yarn and what size needles - I still haven't started on neamiah's (goona need to learn to spell his name but phonetically will have to do for now) blanket - have no idea what yarn to use - but I best get busy - march approaches quickly. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok Sam. I could hardly read this to Bill for laughing so hard myself and then the tears of laughter made it so I had to keep wiping my eyes to read it. DH laughed so hard too and he said he really needed that. We haven't laughed so hard in a long time. He's still remarking on how funny that was. Felt so good to laugh like that.
> 
> Kehinkle, Wow, some great stuff there.
> 
> Strangest thing knitting tonight. I dropped the needle and couldn't hold it. L hand got a spasm an fingers just did their own thing. Stitches came off the needle but only 2 and I didn't lost them. OK now.
> 
> I'm saying good night now.


Daralene, please check with your dr. about this! Especially if it happens again.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Thanks, Tami for the greetings.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute poem....would love to visit someday but not in the winter...LOL


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> It's winter in Ontario
> and the gentle breezes blow
> at seventy-five miles an hour
> and at 35 below.
> 
> Oh how I love Ontario
> when the snow's up to your butt.
> You take a breath of winter air
> and your nostrils both freeze shut
> 
> Yes, the weather here is wonderful
> so, I guess I'll hang around.
> I could never leave Ontario
> 'cause I'm frozen to the ground.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## mjs

Kansas g-ma said:


> Railyn and Southern Gal-- Happy b-day and many more.
> 
> busyworkerbee-- no wonder they want you as a housemate-- you're doing the work! how nasty to have cat urine on the clothes!! It never comes out completely.
> 
> Purple, those scarecrows are darling.
> 
> Aran, the soup sounds very good. Today is a beautiful sunny day, low 50s, but tomorrow the morning low is just a degree or so colder than the forecast high! Might be a good day for soup!
> 
> I am so disgusted. The TV guide that comes for the paper said History channel was having a marathon of the Viking series they run. Had not watched it, didn't know about it, but have always been fascinated with Vikings. Was gonna watch all day while doing housework or whatever. Bummer-- it is NOT on and the computer TV guide doesn't even list it! I've also found a bunch of other errors in the guide just for Saturday! Sounds like complaint time.


I use titan tv on the computer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think perhaps we did "rip a new one for her" in our own polite way....we love having you here Sharon.


jheiens said:


> We knew you would be, Sam, and kind of hoped you wouldn't have to learn of it. Most of us who have read of the incident have tried to be as polite as you've ''raised'' us to be and would also liked to have had a proper hissy fit at the caller--in other words, to have ripped a new one for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a lovely hat Sam. Thanks for posting the link. I've saved the pattern. 


thewren said:


> here is a pattern for a lovely winter hat - think you ladies will like it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Well, unfortunately, the weather people got the forecast right this time. Woke up to about 7 inches of the white stuff! And I can hear you "northerners" snickering about our BIG snowfall. But for us that's a lot!!
> I've been watching a few vehicles slipping and sliding in the driveway and parking lot. I guess one driver with front wheel drive thought he was safe. But his front wheels were spinning like a top!. After,at least, half hour of shoveling and spinning, he was finally on his way. Of course, at the end of our private street, there's a small hill at the traffic light. He may still be there spinning his tires,a couple of hours later!
> Happy Tuesday!!
> Junek


I guess you did get a lot then! And really, 7" at one time is a lot for us here in the Cleveland area, also. Especially west of Cleveland. I am glad you can stay inside, where it is warm and dry. You got to have your own snow play by play, like CMaliza did!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That does sound yummy...I wondered if with the lemon and sugar if they use granulated sugar or confectioners sugar? I'd like to try it too.


vabchnonnie said:


> I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> My mom also had a wringer washer. I had one for quite a few years after we were married. When I was pregnant with our 4th child,( my guardian angel who now lives with me) I told my DH there were two things I expected to have before she was born, an automatic washer and an electric sewing machine!! I'd been using my mother's old treadle sewing machine for 10 years!
> Junek


I learned to sew on a treadle. Mom had an electric, and I could use that, too, but I really liked sewing on that treadle. I still have it, and also have M's grandmothers. I don't use them any more, as I don't think I can get replacement parts anymore, but they sure were great machines.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Enlighten me please...who is Jamie Oliver and is the fruit put in the batter? Sounds interesting.

EDIT: Saw in a later post who he was and then recalled him. Still wonder if he put the fruit in the batter.


Swedenme said:


> I make them like Jamie Oliver makes his with grated fruit in and put whipped cream on top


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Bummer that..I'd even loan you a plumbers pliers or pipe wrench..have those in the tool box as well. Could you borrow one from one of your neighbors?


My guess is that my tool box is better equipped than theirs- I have only a small shifter- my large one got munted when the drawer it was in had salt fall in it- and I did not realise fast enough! But as I said I think it is a matter for a wrench. The handyman from Age Concern may be able to help- meantime I am washing in buckets in the bath!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam,just being curious...do you take any vitamins regularly?Since you are around your grands a good bit it might be helpful. Just saying....don't like you getting sick at all.


thewren said:


> I am keeping well - Bentley was coughing up a storm this morning while I was there for breakfast. teased Heidi saying I would probably end up in the hospital because of it - since that is where I caught the cold the last time that sent me to the spa. --- sam --- I don't really think I am going to catch anything.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


The train crew did a great job decorating. I hope they had a good time, and didn't hit any bad weather. Did your sister make the baskets? Love the snow sculputre. and the fearless kitty!


----------



## vabchnonnie

As I've said before: Thank you to each of you who have responded to this incident. I truly feel positive about staying on the TEA PARTY. Believe I told someone, let's just move on, I think that's best. The only reason I mentioned it was because perhaps others felt the same way and I wanted to hear from you, I'm very glad to hear that's not the case from many of you. Just took puppy outside for the last time, not much change out there, very cold, snowy and extremely icy. Time for bed...until tomorrow...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound yummy...I wondered if with the lemon and sugar if they use granulated sugar or confectioners sugar? I'd like to try it too.


I like what I know as soft brown sugar- it is almost like a molasses- but then I sometimes use white sugar too.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we just might get out of the negative digits today. Perhaps the diesel will unjell in my truck today and I can start it.
> This morning Jamie got stuck in the driveway, took for ever to her out. Loads of fun at 5am when it is -36c/-33f. Talk about nose hairs freezing as you breath. 😳😳❄❄❄ :shock:
> 
> Today's coffee/tea and a few treats from this mornings baking.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need ((((((((((((((Hugs to all!))))))))))))))


That's cold! I hope you weren't pushing to help Jamie get unstuck. Can you not keep your truck inside the barn, so the diesel doesn't get so cold, and you don't have to clean the snow off of it all the time?

You have been busy baking! It looks yummy. Thanks for the tea and goodies!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Very hard not to use the hand, I am trying my best not to. I am taking it as easy as I can. One of the hardest things to do is wash/brush my hair with just one hand and scrub pots and pans.
> If the snow would centralize it's self to the yard life would be easier. :shock: :roll: the grandkids would love it too.


Get one of the kids to do your hair and the dishes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I so agree though I've not tried the pumpkin soup; want to though.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love pumpkin! Pie, cake, bread, muffins, soup...I'm making myself hungry! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--I don't even remember how I found this! I was probably looking for patterns...LOL. But I decided to join, thinking it would be like other forums and I'd not be here much. Bigger LOL! I got hooked! This one is just so much more user friendly, and of course has so many friendly users! :mrgreen: It's definitely become a routine part of my life, and I love all y'all!


You said it perfectly! I don't remember how I got here either.


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


No, but I went and bought Paczkis! (Polish filled donuts!)


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty. Also sorry you have to wait to bury her.



thewren said:


> holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.
> 
> really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.
> 
> yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.
> 
> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> 
> bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Enlighten me please...who is Jamie Oliver and is the fruit put in the batter? Sounds interesting.


Jamie Oliver is a British chef who is quite famous over here. 
We always used granulated sugar with lemon on pancakes but I prefer maple syrup.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Yes, 7 inches of snow shuts most things down. Two children fell through the ice on a retention pond in one of our neighboring cities. The 13 yr old got out on his on and neighbors pulled the 7 yr old out before the rescue squad got there. They're both all right. That's something parents don't think to warn their children about. We very seldom get cold weather long enough for ice to form on large areas of water.
> Junek


I am glad the children are safe. That is something that they will never forget.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Jamie Oliver is a British chef who is quite famous over here.
> We always used granulated sugar with lemon on pancakes but I prefer maple syrup.


Not to be muddled with maple flavoured syrup- just not the real thing!


----------



## martina

Sam, we are so sorry to hear about survivor Kitty.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Sharon, you just keep posting the way you have been! If you type too much and say too little, so do I!!!! There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with the way you post! I am sorry that you were made to feel unwelcome. I look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds delicious....I've never made pumpkin bread but do love it. I do make banana nut bread but lately DD eats up the bananas before I get a chance to...LOL. We go through a LOT of bananas. I think I have a can of pumpkin puree in the pantry; will check tomorrow and maybe give pumpkin bread a try if I can find a good easy recipe.


vabchnonnie said:


> I have also used pumpkin and mixed it in with vanilla yogurt for dessert, good for a simple dessert. Better yet with a slice of pumpkin nut bread on the side and a cup of tea or coffee. In fact, I would like that right now. VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear I completely agree with Rookie on this. Keep on posting we love to hear from you, say a little or a lot doesn't matter to us.😀
> Haven't been on in a few days busy with work and knitting.
> Made homemade beef stew in the crock pot(slow cooker) yesterday and finally got all the laundry done.
> We finally got to see my nephew and his gf and baby Noah. He is the sweetest little fella and was ever so happy to curl up in Great Uncle Gregs arms. I have a pic of him and Noah and one of Gage holding the baby as well.
> Had yesterday off for family day and it was nice to just be at home with my guys.


I am glad you finally got to meet the new family member! I bet Gage was excited.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you posted this....will it work on an outside faucet? I have one that constantly drips a little.


flyty1n said:


> Julie, I wish I were there so I could help with your washing machine. I think you may easily be able to fix it yourself. Go to the nearest hardware store and get a roll of Teflon 1/2 inch (that is 1 cm) plumbers tape. It is white and stretchy. It must be used on every plumbing connection to prevent the kind of water spraying you mentioned. Undo the connection, dry it with a dry towel or hair dryer. Then wrap a single layer of the teflon tape around the connection where the two lines come together, on the threads of the connection to the water line, overlapping the tape about 1.5 cm as it finishes coming around. Now put the two pipes together and the threads will bite into each other with the tape in between, like a sandwich. This closes off the leak. I think it is worth a try, and lots cheaper than a plumber. Most likely, if you call a plumber, that is exactly how he will fix your leak. Good luck with this. Wish I was there and I'd fix it for you. I have a roll of teflon white plumber's tape in my tool box at all times.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, so sorry that happened. I, for one, look forward to your posts. You are one of our newer members but fit in so well. Keep posting.
> Met a friend up on college hill. Neither of us were well enough to hike. But just standing by the car were carpets of blue filigree, some yellow and white flowers scattered around. Will look them up. I didn't have camera, sorry.
> Called doctor's NURSE and told her I felt I might have systemic infection as glands in groin, underarms neck sore. She'll call me back.
> Enjoyed Westminster Dog Show last night. Look I g forward to tonight's.
> Think I'll ask Al to pick up whole chicken. I can Rosetta with acorn squash and sweet potatoes for easy dinner.


I am glad you called the dr's nurse.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Sharon, I don't know which of us was that asinine as to say such things to you. That is totally unacceptable in this group. If that individual feels that strongly, he/she is not required to read anything you write. . . . . .so don't get yourself into a pity party or feel that you've behaved badly. That was so unnecessary to make such a phone call.
> 
> As Tim says. ''Gram said!!!!''
> 
> Ohio Joy


And Sharon, we all listen to Tim! :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree though I've not tried the pumpkin soup; want to though.


I have a whole book for recipes for pumpkin soup, but it is not the sweet pumpkin like ours. It is from Austria where they have pumpkins that aren't sweet and have the green seeds that you can get that are so healthy. It is large like our pumpkins and tastes milder like a squash.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I know what it is and that it's Ash Wednesday tomorrow the day lent begins mother being an Irish catholic made sure we all went to church where ever we were and sometimes brought us over to England just so we could be in some catholic possession or first holy communion or confession . What does a child have to confess was what I used to ask and then she would proceed to give me a long list of things I should confess but I told the priest they were not sins just me being me . Had to go and kneel in the church and say 10 Hail Marys and 2 Lords prayers for that answer
> Sonja


I can just hear you saying that to the priest! :lol: At least you didn't have a bigger penance to do for it! And you are right, what sins could a small child have to confess? Well, I guess there might be a few who would, but I am sure they wouldn't be in church in the first place, let alone confess!

I have never heard of eating pancakes on Fat Tuesday/Shrove Tuesday. Growing up, it wasn't really any special day for our family. Once I met DH, who is Polish and Catholic, I learned. Of course Lent was special leading up to Easter for us, but I didn't really know about Shrove Tuesday. Being a Polish family, we traditionally get the Paczkis or Polish filled donuts.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> I take a day off, and find you are all 30 pages on from where I left off. Now is that fair? Monday was busy, as we had a visit in the morning from a pair of very old friends (i.e friends of very long standing, rather then chronologically challenged!), who gave us the very good news that they are to be grandparents in August. Great! Another excuse to knit baby things!
> 
> The afternoon was spent making sure the kitchen and dining room were in order, as the group of friends who were meeting at my place were all bringing food, then the evening was spent enjoying their company. Not too much time there for KTP. I had to turn down a request from my grandson to 'come and play at your house', but he is on half term holiday all week, so I managed to placate him with a promise of a play date on Friday.
> 
> Today has been calmer, and has been a beautiful, sunny day. The snowdrops are doing very well, the crocuses are almost out - maybe it really be Spring soon. It is cheering to find that in the evening, it is now light until after 5.00. I would love a bit more warmth, but when I here about conditions in N. America, I know I really have nothing to complain of.


How nice to have a visit from special "old" :-D friends! Isn't it special when the grands want to come to your house to play? I think it will be a while before spring arrives here. Enjoy your signs of springs arrival! I am also enjoying having light after 5:00


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, now that I've caught up I will go knit some. Really enjoying the Westminister Dog Show. Working on another baby dress and of course still on the dreambird. Take care everyone; stay safe and comfortable.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Used to get into trouble a lot because I would say what popped into my head before I thought through what I was saying and to who when I was younger especially with the nuns


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> You feel like someone has insulted one of your girls. This is why we all stay here, Sam, because you're such a great, caring person.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> ok - I'll bite - what are they? how were they made? --- sam


It looks like ink for rubber stamping greeting cards was smeared across bubble wrap. I think I saw it on facebook this afternoon on my phone. I will have to check. If I can find it, I will see if there is any information on it.


----------



## StellaK

thewren said:


> I need to try one with sugar and lemon. I'm with mr p - much better with lots of butter and syrup. ----sam


I particularly like lemon and powdered sugar on a German pancake.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> i'll ask him. we would need to get them from his dad - and dad is not wont to share a whole lot. --- sam


Maybe try another farmer? We passed a farm today that had them for $6 a bale.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> As someone put it their cricket etiquette is different to ours
> 
> I really don't like using the iPad. It doesn't always respond to my finger and the only way it works is the mini key pad. Means I can't correct spelling etc after it is done. And just as suddenly it works!
> 
> I'm still plodding on, very little time again today. Hopefully Thursday and Friday will be better. Friday is DHs birthday but he will be away all day- has to go to Melbourne for work so will stay and have an evening meal with his sister and mother. Him and his sister don't often get to spend their birthday together so that is nice for them.
> We will celebrate Tuesday. Joint celebration as Vicky's first exams to become a paediatric doctor (couldn't work out to spell the right word and spell check didn't know either!)are on Monday. She needs to pass these ones so she can do the practical part of it in June. While she is fairly confident every year some of the really good ones fail so it is never a given. But she does exceptionally well in all the practice exams they do


Happy Birthday to your DH. How nice that he will get to spend it with his sister and mother. And sending good thoughts Vicky's way that she passes her exams. Pediatrician! I'll bet she will be a really good one!


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Having reached the point that the pipes have been frozen for two days, the furnace is not working (so using electric heaters)and neither car will start; I am reminded of a short poem.
> 
> An Ontario Poem
> 
> It's winter in Ontario
> and the gentle breezes blow
> at seventy-five miles an hour
> and at 35 below.
> 
> Oh how I love Ontario
> when the snow's up to your butt.
> You take a breath of winter air
> and your nostrils both freeze shut
> 
> Yes, the weather here is wonderful
> so, I guess I'll hang around.
> I could never leave Ontario
> 'cause I'm frozen to the ground.
> 
> Trisha


Oh, that's not good! I hope the pipes thaw soon, with no damage done. And that the cars will start when needed, not just wanted. I really hope that the furnace is quickly fixed. Love the poem.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> here is a pattern for a lovely winter hat - think you ladies will like it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat


Love it!! Bookmarked it! Thank you!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> I read of someone using pureed pumpkin or sweet potato on pancakes, I tried it, was yummy. Pancake on plate then hot pumpkin, add cinnamon and nutmeg then top with pancake and I added syrup. Will do it again...VA Sharon


Oooo, pumpkin and cinnamon on pancakes?! That sounds good. When I was a kid, I put butter and Elderberry jelly on them, as I didn't like maple syrup. Now, I only want butter (the real stuff) and real maple syrup, preferably made by my cousin! He makes the very best! I will have to remember to check the fruit cellar when I go downstairs again, to see how much we have left.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Now that's new to me. My gks just smothered their waffles in chocolate spread. Mind you a lot of it ended up on LMs face too.


I love chocolate chip pancakes! And then I only use butter on them, no syrup. Whipped cream would be good tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Ontario poem and think that there are quite a few other places that would like to adopt it....maybe even Georgia here in the States these days.
> 
> My sister-in-law was discharged from the rehab facility today and I took her to her follow up appointment with the PA (physician's assistant) to the cardiologists. She got a good report and the PA went through all her medications and instructions. She's going to go on the DASH diet of low to no salt to help her blood pressure, etc. She's still a bit weak and gets out of breath quickly, but she's so much better than just a week ago. Her son picked her up from my house and has instructions from the doctor - let's hope he follows them. I'll be checking in on her on Thursday and will cook some salt-less meals for her. Thanks again for all your prayers and good wishes...the prayer posse has come through again.
> 
> Speaking of prayers --- I was one of those Catholic school kids who never knew what we were supposed to say in the confessional every week -- so once I told the priest just to tell me to say 2 Hail Mary's and 2 Our Father's because no matter what I said, that's what he always said anyway....that was not very appreciated, but thankfully, it was all done in the secrecy of the confessional and what's said in the confessional stays in the confessional!


Good to hear your SIL has improved enough to be discharged. I hope that her son will cooperate in giving her the care and diet she needs.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> It is very frustrating. 😠😠😕. I am glad Seth is here right now he reminds me not to do things; or to stop for a while. It was warmer today than it has been so I was out walking for a bit.


Good for Seth! I know it's hard when you see things you want/need to do. I bet you enjoyed the walk even if it was so cold.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> This may sound funny but I have never tried pumkin of any kind maybe I should


Oh, pumpkin pie, pumpkin bread, pumpkin muffins, pumpkin cookies..... YUM!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> who is Jamie oliver? --- sam


A British chef on TV


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I am keeping well - Bentley was coughing up a storm this morning while I was there for breakfast. teased Heidi saying I would probably end up in the hospital because of it - since that is where I caught the cold the last time that sent me to the spa. --- sam --- I don't really think I am going to catch anything.


Sam, I just saw something posted somewhere, can't remember where, but the person said while working in health care, they used to take just a little bit of antibiotic ointment on a q-tip and wipe around the edge of each nostril to keep from getting sick. I don't know if it works or not, but......


----------



## tami_ohio

81brighteyes said:


> Unless it gets told on Knitting Paradise Tea Party!!!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Your guardian angel was watching over you that night.


I had a similar experience. One Bible Study the elader ahd prayed for safty in travel. And then just as we about to pack up and leave she said I feel compelled to pray for safty in travel again. And then on my way home I came across a car that had just rolled.If I had been 30 secs earleir I would have been hit by the rolling car. The woman was fine and a car even closer had called emergency services so I just went on my way home. But I sure saw that prayer answered- as did the rest of the group when I saw them a few days later.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody I got a new phone before work today so I can go on the Internet and post pics etc. Just on my lunch so I will check in later on I am working til 10 now instead of 8


Yay!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Here is a picture of the yarns i bought. The gold teal and white is what rookie and i were looking at in the picture


I love the gold teal and white- even better than in the last photo. I'd be coming to steal it if it wasn't so far to go!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.
> 
> really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.
> 
> yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.
> 
> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> 
> bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


Sam, I am so sorry to hear Survivor Kitty has crossed the rainbow bridge. We are still looking for our bunny every time we go in the kitchen, so I know what a hole it leaves.

Fill a sock with some long cooking rice and put it in the microwave for a minute, and snuggle that to warm up.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Well I am back from the hospital at last . I now know more about hearts than a junior doctor . Did not realise there was a difference between a heart attack and a coronary arrest and different dangers in abnormal rhythms depending on whether it's at the top or bottom of the heart . Also received a whole load of information booklets about different things . My dining table looks like a doctors desk with all the info and medication . I am giving my brain a rest before I even try to read anything . Going to search online for a nice easy pattern that should cheer me up a lot
> Sonja


They are sure are complicated- and amazing how they just keep pumping away day in day out for years and years without problems for most of us. Imagine any other muscle keeping on like that? The gut can slow down, and even stop for a while and begin again of its own accord (of course it doesn't always) but th eheart never takes a rest. ASo when it does go wrong there is a lot that can go wrong. Blood supply, muscles, electricals, etc. It a wonder we don't have more problems with them.

Read you were going to search online and I thought Oh no thats a terrible way to et info. The read on and so it was a knitting pattern- thats not a terrible thing to search for online. 
How about htis one? Just found it very easy and effective- except that I would be using a much lighter yarn! So would need to adaptt eh sttich count, but not hard for something as simple as this. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Two-Toned-Easy-Knit-Cowl-From-Patons


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Just posted that I'm off to bed. Taken my meds so I will sleep ok. Night night Sam, keep warm.


Hmm, you just reminded me. Now I can't remember if I have taken mine or not. Mmm, I think I did, when we got home from supper with the kids, before I made M's lunch for work tomorrow. He is having grape tomatoes and green peppers with malt vinegar, tuna salad sandwich, green grapes and a pink lady apple fresh purchased from the orchard this afternoon. Paczkis and yogurt for breakfast at break. I remember having trouble opening the bottles, so I did take them. Think I did too much knitting the last few weeks, as the carpel tunnel seems to have hit the "good" hand. Told M he is in charge of taking the lids off of his travel coffee mugs he takes to work! I always have trouble taking them off anyway.

Night night! Sleep tight and pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Funny that you should ask about a sling. No I'm not wearing one but just said I needed to put my sling on. I will be wearing now following my pharmysts orders. Dan is really nice I've know him for years.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Me too we are up late . Off to visit unniversities tomorrow so I will say goodnight to everyone 🌠🌛


Good night. Have fun visiting the universities and hope you find the best one for your DS.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> oh dear me - it is snowing - biggggg snowflakes - huh - surprise - wonder if we will get much. --- sam


It is 11:15 now, and we are getting a little bit. Radar doesn't look like either of us will get much, at least tonight! It's even 16°F! Heatwave!


----------



## machriste

The "sugar and lemon" on pancakes has brought back a memory. My grandmother made wonderful pancakes; they were quite thin. Sometimes she would use part buckwheat flour in them. Those were especially delicious. She would always make extra and the leftovers were cut into bite-size diamond shapes and sauteed quickly in butter. They were served with a lemon wedge and a sprinkle of granulated sugar. Very tasty!!!

AZ, so good to hear from you. You have been in my thoughts lately. Hoping you continue to heal well. 

Sam, I'll add my sympathy at your loss of Survivor Kitty. Those dear animals are such a wonderful addition to our lives. Keep thinking about the good life you made for her.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Another change of plan for my new place. There has been a much higher offer on the two bed and as my son and his partner don't think it is worth going higher I have put in an offer on another one bed! So, now it is a case of here we go again! Feeling a bit let down but, hey, that's life, and compared to the troubles of others nothing too much to worry about. I have a place for now here and will get my own place sometime even if it is under my son- in-law's motor bike cover! just in case anyone is wondering that is a silly family joke!


Now thats something that can't happen here at least in South Australia I know it wasn't the case in the other states at one point, don't know whether some ahve changed). Once an offer is accepted the seller can't pull out and the buyer only has a limited time to do so in. (a couple of business days cooling of to check that there isn't something that has been hidden and any clauses that might be added such as waiting for finance or buidling inspection.) And the date for settlement is set soon after the exchange of contracts and needs both to agree to a change of date.

But what a pain for you to be so up in the air still. Thank God you have somewhere to stay in the meantime- not the same as your own place but at least your aren't left trying to find somewhere for a short but indefinite period.


----------



## Lurker 2

Personally prefer the lighter pancake or crepe- to the thicker one that may be more traditionally British.



machriste said:


> The "sugar and lemon" on pancakes has brought back a memory. My grandmother made wonderful pancakes; they were quite thin. Sometimes she would use part buckwheat flour in them. Those were especially delicious. She would always make extra and the leftovers were cut into bite-size diamond shapes and sauteed quickly in butter. They were served with a lemon wedge and a sprinkle of granulated sugar. Very tasty!!!
> 
> AZ, so good to hear from you. You have been in my thoughts lately. Hoping you continue to heal well.
> 
> Sam, I'll add my sympathy at your loss of Survivor Kitty. Those dear animals are such a wonderful addition to our lives. Keep thinking about the good life you made for her.


----------



## Railyn

SAm, so sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty. Always sad to lose a fur baby.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> My son who has COPD has been in the spa since last Thursday. No cold but just not able to get some good breaths. He thought he was going home Sun or Mon but he called this morning and said the Dr kept him. Just as well with the nasty weather we had yesterday.
> I think he was getting bored because the hospital has satellite tv and it wasn't working today. Probably frozen over!
> Junek


Sending prayers for your DS.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How does one make this? All I got was a picture of some pieces of paper.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> I learned to sew on a treadle. Mom had an electric, and I could use that, too, but I really liked sewing on that treadle. I still have it, and also have M's grandmothers. I don't use them any more, as I don't think I can get replacement parts anymore, but they sure were great machines.


I have a treadle machine I bought many years ago for sewing moose hide mitts & mukluks. I don't use it much but will keep it around


----------



## Railyn

There is a resturant locally that serves very thin pancakes with lemon and sugar. they call them "German Pancakes". They are my favorite. Is there a difference?


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> We had pancakes for dinner tonight -- DGS kept laughing about breakfast for dinner, but he sure did eat a good dinner. I also make baked apples with the little cinnamon red hot candies and brown sugar -- he thought that was pretty cool! I wonder if the lemon and sugar is like the lemon and sugar that was put on top of the lemon drizzle cake?
> 
> So sorry to hear of everyone in the icing situation -- I'll take the huge snowfalls over this sub-zero temperatures and ice all over the place...we did get to see a peak at the sun today.
> 
> Sam, so sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty passing away...hugs and give the other animals an extra pat.


M got out of work early today so we went for a ride. Mostly sunny, but still cold. He wanted to know what we were having for dinner. When he springs things on me like this, dinner is his problem! He knows I don't plan dinner until after he comes home, because I never know if he wants to do something. If I had gotten something out for today, I wouldn't have ended up cooking it. We ended up meeting DD, her SO and the kids at our local Polish club for tacos. Well, McDonalds for me, because I can't eat the tacos. We were going to go somewhere else but DGS wanted to have dinner with Papa. Had we come home and I had to figure out something for dinner, I was going to make bacon and pancakes! I still don't know why people have pancakes for dinner today.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Thank you to you both . They were just filling us in with all the details of the medical help they were going to try to help my husbands heart last longer and telling us all about the differences in things that could happen and what to look out for . Me personally I don't think I would want to know but they apparently have to give you the full picture .As for my son his ulcer colitus has decided to flare up ( I was wondering if stress had brought it on ) so since it's been a few years since they last had a look at his insides they have decided to take another look .
> Sonja


Regular looks for Ulcerative Colitis are essential- increases the rtisk of colon cancer but with regular checks inside this can be picked up very early and dealt with easily. But if skip the check ups it is a different matter. So they really are essential


----------



## darowil

And of I go yet again- maybe back later tonight.


----------



## gagesmom

Got home a bit ago and my feet hurt and I am exhausted I will do my best to take a picture of the afghan for dad and I will see if my nephew will send me a picture of the baby bear hat


----------



## RookieRetiree

From what I remember, Fat Tuesday and the days before Ash Wednesday and the start of Lent were spent thinking about giving up things during this time in the liturgical calendar and therefore planned meals, etc. to use up things that wouldn't be eaten during lent (sugar, sweets, baked goods, etc.) and that became a tradition -- pancakes, doughnuts, etc. all were good things to use up these supplies.



tami_ohio said:


> M got out of work early today so we went for a ride. Mostly sunny, but still cold. He wanted to know what we were having for dinner. When he springs things on me like this, dinner is his problem! He knows I don't plan dinner until after he comes home, because I never know if he wants to do something. If I had gotten something out for today, I wouldn't have ended up cooking it. We ended up meeting DD, her SO and the kids at our local Polish club for tacos. Well, McDonalds for me, because I can't eat the tacos. We were going to go somewhere else but DGS wanted to have dinner with Papa. Had we come home and I had to figure out something for dinner, I was going to make bacon and pancakes! I still don't know why people have pancakes for dinner today.


----------



## gagesmom

Sam sorry to hear that survivor kitty has crossed the rainbow bridge


----------



## iamsam

Sharon - what a great idea - two items I love - will have to try it. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I have also used pumpkin and mixed it in with vanilla yogurt for dessert, good for a simple dessert. Better yet with a slice of pumpkin nut bread on the side and a cup of tea or coffee. In fact, I would like that right now. VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn said:


> There is a resturant locally that serves very thin pancakes with lemon and sugar. they call them "German Pancakes". They are my favorite. Is there a difference?


My friends mom was from Germany, she made very thin pancakes that were spread with butter & brown sugar then rolled up like a jelly roll, they were really good. Might have to make some next time I'm home alone as DH wouldn't eat them.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I had a similar experience. One Bible Study the elader ahd prayed for safty in travel. And then just as we about to pack up and leave she said I feel compelled to pray for safty in travel again. And then on my way home I came across a car that had just rolled.If I had been 30 secs earleir I would have been hit by the rolling car. The woman was fine and a car even closer had called emergency services so I just went on my way home. But I sure saw that prayer answered- as did the rest of the group when I saw them a few days later.


The Lord does work in mysterious ways! There have been many times I have said thank you when I was delayed and then came across an accident that I would have been involved in had I been there when i had planned.


----------



## iamsam

oh no Sharon - we want more days at 95° - you got it all wrong. lol --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> June - Our ice in VA Beach is really terrible here where I live. People in the parking lot can't open their car doors etc. When I've been out with puppy, can see the ice is very heavy, and no melting yet today. Last November I bought a pair of rubber boots almost to my knees, like we wore as children. I was in Dollar General and saw them $15-, decided to use my birthday $ for them. They are great for rain and snow. The soles are like tires, very deep tread, I had no problem with them today, I just kept falling through the heavy ice when I walked on it. Have heard our temperatures will remain around 20's and low perhaps in the single digits through first of next week. It's wintertime...1 less day of 95 degrees this summer, now that's a thought...til next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

tell you son I'm thinking of him - I know very well what the feeling is when you can't get your breath. sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My son who has COPD has been in the spa since last Thursday. No cold but just not able to get some good breaths. He thought he was going home Sun or Mon but he called this morning and said the Dr kept him. Just as well with the nasty weather we had yesterday.
> I think he was getting bored because the hospital has satellite tv and it wasn't working today. Probably frozen over!
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> They are sure are complicated- and amazing how they just keep pumping away day in day out for years and years without problems for most of us. Imagine any other muscle keeping on like that? The gut can slow down, and even stop for a while and begin again of its own accord (of course it doesn't always) but th eheart never takes a rest. ASo when it does go wrong there is a lot that can go wrong. Blood supply, muscles, electricals, etc. It a wonder we don't have more problems with them.
> 
> Read you were going to search online and I thought Oh no thats a terrible way to et info. The read on and so it was a knitting pattern- thats not a terrible thing to search for online.
> How about htis one? Just found it very easy and effective- except that I would be using a much lighter yarn! So would need to adaptt eh sttich count, but not hard for something as simple as this. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Two-Toned-Easy-Knit-Cowl-From-Patons


Thanks! It could be done with two strands of worsted weight held together as one to equal about what the chunky would be.


----------



## iamsam

I'm so glad I wasn't catholic and had to go to confession - I would have never gotten off my knees for the number of lord's prayers and hair Mary's I would have had to say. you know what they say about the preacher's kid. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I couldn't have been more than 3rd or 4th grade. I think we made the First Confession and First Communion in the 2nd grade back then. I don't remember too much of what the priest said, but I do know that I was a lot more reverent the next times I went.


----------



## iamsam

have you asked - he can always say no but I would certainly ask. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At the moment I am working on getting the fencer here- and the door knobs that need fixing- I really think the washing machine is my problem!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a treadle machine I bought many years ago for sewing moose hide mitts & mukluks. I don't use it much but will keep it around


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> From what I remember, Fat Tuesday and the days before Ash Wednesday and the start of Lent were spent thinking about giving up things during this time in the liturgical calendar and therefore planned meals, etc. to use up things that wouldn't be eaten during lent (sugar, sweets, baked goods, etc.) and that became a tradition -- pancakes, doughnuts, etc. all were good things to use up these supplies.


Ah, ok, I didn't think about pancakes being a sweet or baked good.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends mom was from Germany, she made very thin pancakes that were spread with butter & brown sugar then rolled up like a jelly roll, they were really good. Might have to make some next time I'm home alone as DH wouldn't eat them.


That sounds like the crepes M's grandmother used to make. We don't have a recipe tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I'm so glad I wasn't catholic and had to go to confession - I would have never gotten off my knees for the number of lord's prayers and hair Mary's I would have had to say. you know what they say about the preacher's kid. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we certainly you could ask nasir if he had a wrench you could borrow. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag I have at the moment is I don't own a wrench to undo it in the first place- I do have some teflon tape somewhere- Thanks Joyce for your concern!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, sorry you lost your kitty
Trisha, I hope you got your pipes thawed out, I would have thought you would be used to the cold & have sufficient insulation, unlike the poor people like Gwen who are not used to the great weather. It almost seems like people in Ontario need to start getting block heaters for their cars like we have since it's been so cold the last few years.
I love the poem, I've not seen it before.
Gwen, I'm glad you didn't lose power like your neighbors. I hope you can stay home til the roads are better. Did you get your furnace fixed or are you still shivering?
Margaret, good luck to Vicki on her exams, you must be proud of her, such an accomplishment & so much work. Happy birthday to your DH & nice he gets to visit his family.
I've been working on my Dreambird, I'll be glad when it's done, other things I want to do but it's a big project. I want to do the Bunny workshop, is anyone doing it? I'm sure GD would love one for Easter. She's crazy for stuffed toys.


----------



## iamsam

are you staying warm gwen - that concerns me more than the weather - not good when you hurt - think the cold would make it worse. camp out by the stove. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We were lucky; only a few limbs on our property came down. Friends down the road lost power and as of late afternoon still didn't have it back on. The rest of the week is suppose to be below freezing but don't think there will be more ice; at least I hope not. Snow would be nice Sam; would love to see Sydney's reaction to it. His fur is so thick he has enjoyed the colder weather.
> 
> Currently watching the Westminster Dog show. Love seeing all these beautiful dongs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I'm so glad I wasn't catholic and had to go to confession - I would have never gotten off my knees for the number of lord's prayers and hair Mary's I would have had to say. you know what they say about the preacher's kid. --- sam


Hair Mary's? :lol: :lol: 
Always seemed silly little kids need confession..

June, hope your son is better soon. I suppose this cold weather is not helping him either.


----------



## iamsam

I don't but I should - a diet of potates and vegies can be a bit limiting. lol oh yes - oatmeal for breakfast. Heidi sent gary over for my vick's tonight - evidently Bentley was really coughing. I hope he is not catching anything. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam,just being curious...do you take any vitamins regularly?Since you are around your grands a good bit it might be helpful. Just saying....don't like you getting sick at all.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know where I found this but I thought it would be good to try - especially if you had the little pumpkins to turn into bowls. --- sam

Recipe Pumpkin Soup

Ingredients

2 whole Pie Pumpkins 
1 quart Vegetable Or Chicken Stock 
1/2 cup Heavy Cream 
1/3 cup Maple Syrup 
Dash Of Nutmeg 
Salt To Taste 
Extra Cream, For Serving

Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 300 degrees.

Place pumpkins on a cookie sheet and roast them until slightly shriveled and soft. Allow to cool slightly, then slice in half and carefully scoop out seeds and pulp. Scoop yummy flesh into a bowl. Set aside.

In a pot, heat up the pumpkin flesh with the stock until simmering. Mash out the big chunks, then transfer the mixture to a blender or food processor (or use an immersion blender) and puree until velvety smooth.

Add cream and nutmeg, then blend again.

Reheat if you need to, or just go ahead and serve in a hollowed-out pumpkin of whatever size you'd like.



Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree though I've not tried the pumpkin soup; want to though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

have you asked - he can always say no but I would certainly ask. --- sam

Lurker 2 wrote:
At the moment I am working on getting the fencer here- and the door knobs that need fixing- I really think the washing machine is my problem!


I bet he would at least loan you a wrench if you asked. Would sure make ( twice tonight I have typed make but spell check changed it to majestic, how weird is that?) your life easier if you could use the machine.

Well, I better get off here & to bed, DHs cousin is coming for breakfast, he's visiting from Edmonton for a few days to spend some time with his Mom who is now in the nursing home here. DH & him are going ice fishing tomorrow too.


----------



## iamsam

Pumpkin Bread

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups wheat flour 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tsp. baking soda 
1 tbsp. cinnamon 
1 tsp. nutmeg 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 1/2 cups Splenda granular (sugar substitute) 
1 cup Egg Beaters egg substitute 
1 cup plain fat-free yogurt 
2 cups canned pumpkin 
2/3 cup water

Methods/Steps

Sift dry ingredients together, including sugar and Splenda.

Add mixed wet ingredients to the dry mixture; mix until blended.

Spread batter evenly in greased loaf pan, 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inches.

Bake bread in preheated 350 degrees oven until browned and toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 50 to 60 minutes.

Makes 3 big loaves, 4 medium loaves or 6 small loaves.



Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds delicious....I've never made pumpkin bread but do love it. I do make banana nut bread but lately DD eats up the bananas before I get a chance to...LOL. We go through a LOT of bananas. I think I have a can of pumpkin puree in the pantry; will check tomorrow and maybe give pumpkin bread a try if I can find a good easy recipe.


----------



## iamsam

it will work on ouside faucets. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted this....will it work on an outside faucet? I have one that constantly drips a little.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Have you ever roasted the pumpkin seeds? I did that last year, just spread on a cookie sheet & sprinkled with melted butter & season salt, they were quite good.
I would try the soup but no way would DH try it. The worlds fussiest eater!


thewren said:


> I don't know where I found this but I thought it would be good to try - especially if you had the little pumpkins to turn into bowls. --- sam
> 
> Recipe Pumpkin Soup
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 whole Pie Pumpkins
> 1 quart Vegetable Or Chicken Stock
> 1/2 cup Heavy Cream
> 1/3 cup Maple Syrup
> Dash Of Nutmeg
> Salt To Taste
> Extra Cream, For Serving
> 
> Preparation Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 300 degrees.
> 
> Place pumpkins on a cookie sheet and roast them until slightly shriveled and soft. Allow to cool slightly, then slice in half and carefully scoop out seeds and pulp. Scoop yummy flesh into a bowl. Set aside.
> 
> In a pot, heat up the pumpkin flesh with the stock until simmering. Mash out the big chunks, then transfer the mixture to a blender or food processor (or use an immersion blender) and puree until velvety smooth.
> 
> Add cream and nutmeg, then blend again.
> 
> Reheat if you need to, or just go ahead and serve in a hollowed-out pumpkin of whatever size you'd like.


----------



## iamsam

hey stella - good to see you - what have you been up to. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I particularly like lemon and powdered sugar on a German pancake.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I will have to try this. Thanks for posting.
If I use ordinary sugar do I use the same amount as Splenda? I can't eat what I use to kill ants. Lol.



thewren said:


> Pumpkin Bread
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 1/2 cups wheat flour
> 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 tsp. baking soda
> 1 tbsp. cinnamon
> 1 tsp. nutmeg
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 1 1/2 cups Splenda granular (sugar substitute)
> 1 cup Egg Beaters egg substitute
> 1 cup plain fat-free yogurt
> 2 cups canned pumpkin
> 2/3 cup water
> 
> Methods/Steps
> 
> Sift dry ingredients together, including sugar and Splenda.
> 
> Add mixed wet ingredients to the dry mixture; mix until blended.
> 
> Spread batter evenly in greased loaf pan, 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inches.
> 
> Bake bread in preheated 350 degrees oven until browned and toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 50 to 60 minutes.
> 
> Makes 3 big loaves, 4 medium loaves or 6 small loaves.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sounds like I need to cook up those pumpkins in the next few days. I'm surprised they have stayed good for so long.


----------



## iamsam

I don't use antibiotic salve but I do use petroleum jelly - it keeps my nostrils moist and doesn't allow them to dry out which can be a problem with air constantly being blown on them. I might have to use antibiotic cream before I go to Heidi's tomorrow. thanks for the idea. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, I just saw something posted somewhere, can't remember where, but the person said while working in health care, they used to take just a little bit of antibiotic ointment on a q-tip and wipe around the edge of each nostril to keep from getting sick. I don't know if it works or not, but......


----------



## iamsam

ooops --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hair Mary's? :lol: :lol:
> Always seemed silly little kids need confession..
> 
> June, hope your son is better soon. I suppose this cold weather is not helping him either.


----------



## iamsam

you could use splenda. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I will have to try this. Thanks for posting.
> If I use ordinary sugar do I use the same amount as Splenda? I can't eat what I use to kill ants. Lol.


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> I've just seen VA on the news with all the snow--wow, it looks a right mess, as my grandmother would say. I've been seeing pictures of Kentucky and Tennessee on facebook all day from family. I hope it melts soon but not so fast it floods! :shock:
> 
> *Someone* ate the pancakes in the fridge, so...we had leftover soup and a hot dog. I settled for graham crackers with p. butter for dessert! DD made herself some fried rice.
> 
> Going to sit & knit a while now.


We have a someone at our house too


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister. She and her DH went with another couple to PA over the weekend. They wanted to ride the steam train and it seems the staff went out of the way to decorate the dining car for Valentines Day.
> And, of course, a couple of cat pictures.
> Junek


Cool pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> We have a someone at our house too


I have one of those, too!! :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Enlighten me please...who is Jamie Oliver and is the fruit put in the batter? Sounds interesting.
> 
> EDIT: Saw in a later post who he was and then recalled him. Still wonder if he put the fruit in the batter.


Yes fruit goes in batter you use like a cheese grater to make it into small bits I like apple or pear . Think I might try lemon next after all the talk of it 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I truly don't believe that's the sentiment nor the personality of this group and I can speak for myself in that I enjoy your posts as I do everyone's posts..please don't let one person define how you relate to us. We generally don't censure anyone (except for off color/political/religious stuff that can be offensive) as to their participation in this group. I'm sad too that this occurred.


Ditto..... re Vabchnonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we certainly you could ask nasir if he had a wrench you could borrow. --- sam


perhaps


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had to join in the voices that say to take no notice as we enjoy your posts.


Va Sharon -
And I echo all the positive comments that have been made. We want to hear from you. Maybe someone was having an off day.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Read you were going to search online and I thought Oh no thats a terrible way to et info. The read on and so it was a knitting pattern- thats not a terrible thing to search for online.
> How about htis one? Just found it very easy and effective- except that I would be using a much lighter yarn! So would need to adaptt eh sttich count, but not hard for something as simple as this. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Two-Toned-Easy-Knit-Cowl-From-Patons


Thank you Margaret that's a lovely pattern I have saved it . Never think to knit something for myself but I liked the look of this cowl just want to say good luck to your daughter and An early happy birthday wish to your husband , a lot of very good highly intelligent people who are always right have a birthday on that day 
Sonja :XD:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I found KP while looking for patterns. Have no idea how I found Dave's Tea Party. But now I never go on the main forum


I arrived c/o a mention in a knitting magazine, but only found the TP later


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! We had them with maple syrup, which is not quite traditional here! Sugar and lemon juice is much more the traditional British way, but I take an open-minded approach when it comes to food!


Oh yum. We used to have really thin large pancakes (crepes?) with lemon and sugar and roll them up. Yummo


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise it WAS Shrove Tuesday- must have been a bit too involved with other things- Had pancakes on Monday- does that count?!!!!!!


It might! However your Wednesday am would have been our Tuesday wouldn't it?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I am sad - actually I am furious and sad - someone called and insulted one of our members by telling them she shouldn't post since she never says anything in her posts. I have a pain in the pit of my stomach - this is not who we are. I have asked for the person's name and if I get it I will deal with them privately. I am just outraged - I want to jump up and down and scream.
> 
> I am behind and will catch up this afternoon - don't know how much posting I will do - I am just so angry. --- sam


 :thumbup: I really hope it wasnt someone from this TP.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally prefer the lighter pancake or crepe- to the thicker one that may be more traditionally British.


I didn't know there was a thicker one the only ones I make or see are thin ones 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Love you too, Melody- it is so good to have you back with us!


Ditto, and love your turn of phrase (eg. get my rear in gear...) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It might! However your Wednesday am would have been our Tuesday wouldn't it?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


So I had them on Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know there was a thicker one the only ones I make or see are thin ones
> Sonja


The ones my mother made were quite substantial, as were those of the mother of one of my oldest (greatest number of years) friends.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> sounds like my kind of place - how is computer reception? --- sam


Re Alderney - we have broadband which is fairly reliable but can be a bit slow at times, otherwise it's fine. Are you packing your bags?


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> Sorry, VA Sharon that you were subjected to this negativity. As everyone has stated, that is not what the TP is all about. Don't let one person color what you think of the rest of us. We are happy to hear from anyone, any time on any subject. Group hug is in order ((((((HUG)))))).


I am in on that hug.


----------



## TNS

Trishaws, I love the Ontario poem, but hope you don't have to experience the "mild climate" for too long! Warm hugs.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> sam


So sorry you have lost survivor kitty. They always leave a hole in your heart when they go, don't they? I hope you can get warm and are not feeling too bereft. Hugs.


----------



## KateB

Sam - So sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty, it must have been her time. How did she get that name?


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everybody!!!! Im just popping in to let you know that were still kicking here in Arizona.
> 
> Yay, great to hear from you.... I was starting to get a little worried about you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> holey moley - I am all caught up - time to go fix something for dinner - no doubt - mashed potatoes with some kind of vegie mixed in.
> 
> really cold here - I was going to call my friend ed and see if he wanted to go to the pancake house for pancakes today but decided I didn't want to go out.
> 
> yesterday I just couldn't get warm - don't know what was wrong. had a blanket around my shoulders most of the day.
> 
> survivor kitty left us sunday evening - I don't know what was wrong with her - miss her a lot - the other cats don't seem to miss her - hickory either. maybe they will later when they realize she is no longer around.
> 
> it is too cold to bury her how - ground too hard - so she is wrapped up and residing in my freezer until spring and the ground thaws. I just stack stuff on top of her.
> 
> bobby on wtoltv is watching a storm that is building up in the west - said we might have a humdinger of a storm over the weekend. oh yeah. --- sam


Oh sorry to hear of Survivor Kitty.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if the lemon is lemon curd?


Nope, squeezed lemon juice and sugar sprinkled on top.. thats what I grew up with.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Funny that you should ask about a sling. No I'm not wearing one but just said I needed to put my sling on. I will be wearing now following my pharmysts orders. Dan is really nice I've know him for years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good idea. Take care


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> I learned to sew on a treadle. Mom had an electric, and I could use that, too, but I really liked sewing on that treadle. I still have it, and also have M's grandmothers. I don't use them any more, as I don't think I can get replacement parts anymore, but they sure were great machines.


Me too,Tami. Was yours a Singer? The treadle bases are often seen here converted to tables, and a few folk collect old machines too. You can find out when and where the machines were made by tracing the number on the side somewhere on the Internet (forget where it was, but assume Mr Google will direct you)


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> My son who has COPD has been in the spa since last Thursday. No cold but just not able to get some good breaths. He thought he was going home Sun or Mon but he called this morning and said the Dr kept him. Just as well with the nasty weather we had yesterday.
> I think he was getting bored because the hospital has satellite tv and it wasn't working today. Probably frozen over!
> Junek


Oh dear, sorry to hear that he is in hospital.


----------



## TNS

Wonderful to see you back here AZ, and thanks for the update. I hope you will both continue to steadily improve, and have time to add to our chatter here.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that's a surprise. I was sure it would be the thicker sauce type. How interesting.


Really yummy... worth a try.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know there was a thicker one the only ones I make or see are thin ones
> Sonja


There are so many different ways to make pancakes...I like mine a little thinner than this...but still have some substance between the sides --

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/fluffyamericanpancak_74828


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree though I've not tried the pumpkin soup; want to though.


Pumpkin soup is GOOD !!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oneof my friends is a doctor & he says the Internet is one of the worse thngs for patients to get into, they scare themselves & get lots of misinformation & some think they know more than the doctor after their " research". IT drives him crazy & this guy is the best doctor I have ever met & I worked with many over my career.


While I tend to agree I had been trying to get David for years to get Maryanne checked becuase I felt there was a problem. Someone suggested to him tyhata she might have Aspergers so he googled it, decided she did and immediatelly sorted out how to have her diagnosed. And she did- so without Google in this instance who knows what would have happened. But generally I do agree that it is not good- google manages to get people with the worst possible outcome (which is also usually the least likely) rather than the most likely often innocnet cause.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Me too,Tami. Was yours a Singer? The treadle bases are often seen here converted to tables, and a few folk collect old machines too. You can find out when and where the machines were made by tracing the number on the side somewhere on the Internet (forget where it was, but assume Mr Google will direct you)


I have an old treadle Singer table which I renovated and put my electric one in and it fits perfectly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it looks like a lovely spring day and the bird are singing, but it's a bit to early to hope winter has gone completely.

I will try and do a bit of catch up.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> The ones my mother made were quite substantial, as were those of the mother of one of my oldest (greatest number of years) friends.


I think the small, thick pancakes are more a Scottish thing than English.......although I seem to remember your mother was Welsh? :lol: In the bigger supermarkets which service the whole of the UK they have actually become labelled as 'Scotch' pancakes. We would tend to eat them cold with butter and jam.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a fairly bright although showery west coast. I feel I haven't had the same amount of time to get on here recently...could be that we've now got Luke for 3 days every week (was alternate 2/3) as psycho-gran (must remember not to say that in front of Luke! :shock: ) is 'feeling tired/on medication for osteoporosis/juggling horses ( that was actually said in a text! :shock: I think it might have meant with other work, but it made a wonderful mental picture) ....these are two horses which are too old to be ridden any more and are just treated as pets. Obviously a broken leg and a bad back are not comparable to tiredness! Personally I think it's more that the novelty of having Luke is wearing off for her, but maybe I'm being cynical....who me?!! :lol: Anyway rant over, and I don't mind having the wee one at all, just object to her shirking her responsibilities once again.
Delighted to see *AZ* popping in again, and I do hope we hear again soon from *Marge* too.
Sorry your arm is still so painful *Caren* - it might have been less so if it had been broken, I certainly have had very little pain from my leg, it's just a nuisance...but only one more week and I can remove the boot for good!  
I'm sure there was more I was going to comment on, but it's gone...craft strikes again! :roll:


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I think a lot of us joined four years ago. I did and Sorlenna said she did, too.
> Junek


Me too, in fact 5 days after you June.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright although showery west coast. I feel I haven't had the same amount of time to get on here recently...could be that we've now got Luke for 3 days every week (was alternate 2/3) as psycho-gran (must remember not to say that in front of Luke! :shock: ) is 'feeling tired/on medication for osteoporosis/juggling horses ( that was actually said in a text! :shock: I think it might have meant with other work, but it made a wonderful mental picture) ....these are two horses which are too old to be ridden any more and are just treated as pets. Obviously a broken leg and a bad back are not comparable to tiredness! Personally I think it's more that the novelty of having Luke is wearing off for her, but maybe I'm being cynical....who me?!! :lol: Anyway rant over, and I don't mind having the wee one at all, just object to her shirking her responsibilities once again.
> Delighted to see *AZ* popping in again, and I do hope we hear again soon from *Marge* too.
> Sorry your arm is still so painful *Caren* - it might have been less so if it had been broken, I certainly have had very little pain from my leg, it's just a nuisance...but only one more week and I can remove the boot for good!
> I'm sure there was more I was going to comment on, but it's gone...craft strikes again! :roll:


Morning Kate... love your descriptions of psycho gran! LOL But I see what you mean, what with your leg and DH back. 3 days a week wouldnt be any easier for you. Well at least you enjoy having him.


----------



## flyty1n

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted this....will it work on an outside faucet? I have one that constantly drips a little.


Yes, if that is the problem with the faucet. Most often an outside faucet drips because the thread on the turn off mechanism have become stripped, so if it is leaking from the place where the hose connects with no hose on, the spigot part, then it is in need of total replacement. If it is leaking where the faucet connects to the pipe coming from the ground or house, then try the teflon tape. You have nothing to loose but the cost of a roll of tape, and that is about 1.98 USA dollars.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--I don't even remember how I found this! I was probably looking for patterns...LOL. But I decided to join, thinking it would be like other forums and I'd not be here much. Bigger LOL! I got hooked! This one is just so much more user friendly, and of course has so many friendly users! :mrgreen: It's definitely become a routine part of my life, and I love all y'all!


I too don't remember but like you assume I was looking for patterns. Joined up not having had anything to do with any like this before- no idea what I was letting myself in for either- and now it is a major part of my life. Especially all here on the TP- I would be really lost without you all as well.


----------



## flyty1n

darowil said:


> While I tend to agree I had been trying to get David for years to get Maryanne checked becuase I felt there was a problem. Someone suggested to him tyhata she might have Aspergers so he googled it, decided she did and immediatelly sorted out how to have her diagnosed. And she did- so without Google in this instance who knows what would have happened. But generally I do agree that it is not good- google manages to get people with the worst possible outcome (which is also usually the least likely) rather than the most likely often innocnet cause.


Would it surprise you to know that even medical people, including doctors and nurses, use the internet to refresh their memory on rare diseases? I recently did a patient with von Gierke's disease and had to look it up to remind myself of what I was dealing. There is both good and bad on the internet for sure, but I surely would miss the internet if it was no longer available.


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> Would it surprise you to know that even medical people, including doctors and nurses, use the internet to refresh their memory on rare diseases? I recently did a patient with von Gierke's disease and had to look it up to remind myself of what I was dealing. There is both good and bad on the internet for sure, but I surely would miss the internet if it was no longer available.


No- I too do it, but I do have the knowledge to know whether what I am looking at is likely to be reputable or not.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Me too, in fact 5 days after you June.


Yep, me too in September. (Re joining 4 years ago)


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I too don't remember but like you assume I was looking for patterns. Joined up not having had anything to do with any like this before- no idea what I was letting myself in for either- and now it is a major part of my life. Especially all here on the TP- I would be really lost without you all as well.


Also "me too!!" :lol:


----------



## darowil

Good to see you back MArge, hopee you can mange to p[op in sometimes. Life sounds like it is getting very hard for you to just struggle through.

Caren do hope that arm fixes itself soon. Looks wonderful all that snow (for photos that is), but not so good for living with I know. 

Sure I was going to comment on a couple of other things but can't remeber them. 

I'm still trying to catch up. Not as much on the next couple of days I think (well Friday at least) so will manage it then. HAven't even looked at a digest for the week- and I normally look at it every day)


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> I saw in a later broadcast that the mother who dragged the suspect from the car was given a new car by a local dealership because of her actions. Don't even come close to hurting "Mama Bear's cub"!! I think every one applauded her actions!
> Junek


Good to hear that. I know I had to laugh at part of the original report after hearing the suspect begging police to protect him. Bet he thinks he will be safer in jail.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I think the small, thick pancakes are more a Scottish thing than English.......although I seem to remember your mother was Welsh? :lol: In the bigger supermarkets which service the whole of the UK they have actually become labelled as 'Scotch' pancakes. We would tend to eat them cold with butter and jam.


You have a good memory Kate! Although Mum loved Scotland mightily her heart was always in Wales. The pancakes we had for Shrove Tuesday were about 8 inches across and rolled up with the lemon and sugar. I wonder if you are talking of the much smaller 'drop scone', some call a 'pikelet' at least that is the NZ terminology.


----------



## KateB

It's Ask4j's birthday today (another we haven't heard from for a while) and also Marianna Mel's (not a contributor here, but the 'author' of the very popular all-in-one baby top)


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> You have a good memory Kate! Although Mum loved Scotland mightily her heart was always in Wales. The pancakes we had for Shrove Tuesday were about 8 inches across and rolled up with the lemon and sugar. I wonder if you are talking of the much smaller 'drop scone', some call a 'pikelet' at least that is the NZ terminology.


That's the fellow!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yep, me too in September. (Re joining 4 years ago)


We must have joined about the same time! I was in Scotland when I encountered the website and thought it sounded of interest- got started properly once I was back in NZ, and found the Tea Party was virtual and non exclusive about the following January.

BTW we have one Birthday person today-* Ask4j* whom we don't often see any longer, but who used to be a regular

Happy Birthday!


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Anyone else having pancakes for Shrove Tuesday?


We did. I think I have seen discussionof thick v thin. David started cooking them thin to some complaints. So he changed to thick (just by the amount of mix he put in the pan) and they were much nicer! Nothing like sugar and honey. He can't so them that simple, though I must say I do rather miss them that way. Cheese in one. then variations on peanut butter (yes Sam I did think of you as I eat it), dark or white chocolate, crystallised ginger, coconut and similar things which I can't remeber now. SIL came and joined us but then went home for tea- he couldn't eat pancakes as they are only for breakfast-whereas we had them as a meal never for breakfast (guess Brett wil never go the Pancake Kitchen other than in th morning, he doesn't know what he is missing by insisting they are only for breakfast IMHO). We had them for supper and he was meant to have eaten something before he came around 7.30 in the evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> While I tend to agree I had been trying to get David for years to get Maryanne checked becuase I felt there was a problem. Someone suggested to him tyhata she might have Aspergers so he googled it, decided she did and immediatelly sorted out how to have her diagnosed. And she did- so without Google in this instance who knows what would have happened. But generally I do agree that it is not good- google manages to get people with the worst possible outcome (which is also usually the least likely) rather than the most likely often innocnet cause.


I use Google to search a lot of things -- but I've also become jaded, cynical and skeptical enough in my older age that I don't believe everything I read--the combination works pretty well.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We did. I think I have seen discussionof thick v thin. David started cooking them thin to some complaints. So he changed to thick (just by the amount of mix he put in the pan) and they were much nicer! Nothing like sugar and honey. He can't so them that simple, though I must say I do rather miss them that way. Cheese in one. then variations on peanut butter (yes Sam I did think of you as I eat it), dark or white chocolate, crystallised ginger, coconut and similar things which I can't remeber now. SIL came and joined us but then went home for tea- he couldn't eat pancakes as they are only for breakfast-whereas we had them as a meal never for breakfast (guess Brett wil never go the Pancake Kitchen other than in th morning, he doesn't know what he is missing by insisting they are only for breakfast IMHO). We had them for supper and he was meant to have eaten something before he came around 7.30 in the evening.


I am very fond of them for tea- especially with whatever cheese I happen to have and usually a mix of vegetables, but cooked mince is good, also more to the Russian, with berries and cream cheese or yoghurt.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Insurance claims can be just as funny



thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
> WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
> ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
> WITNESS: My name is Susan!
> _______________________________
> ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
> WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
> WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
> WITNESS: July 18th.
> ATTORNEY: What year?
> WITNESS: Every year.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
> WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
> ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
> WITNESS: Forty-five years.
> _________________________________
> ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
> WITNESS: I forget..
> ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
> WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
> ____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
> WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
> WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
> WITNESS: Yes.
> ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
> WITNESS: None.
> ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
> WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
> ____________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
> WITNESS: By death..
> ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
> WITNESS: Take a guess.
> ___________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
> WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
> ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
> WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
> _____________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
> WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
> WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
> WITNESS: Oral...
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
> WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
> ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
> WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
> _________________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
> WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
> ______________________________________
> ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
> WITNESS: No..
> ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
> WITNESS: No.
> ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
> WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
> ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
> WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## darowil

vabchnonnie said:


> To all: How excited I was to hear from one of you on the phone, however it turned sad when I was told I type too much and say very little. I sure didn't mean to offend anyone, but I guess I did. I'm sorry, guess I'll just read the news and not comment...VA Sharon


Thats such a shame. Hoefully it was a misunderstanding. I know I got in a huff with someone once and it turned out that we had simply misunderstood each other (actually I misunderstood her). We sorted it out with PMs- so well that while I remember it happening I don't remember who it was- if I really wanted to I could go back through all my PMs but I don't want to.
Keep posting though by all means we don't want you leaving us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's probably better for Luke to be with you two..but very tough with your leg the way it is. With the DGD's, the other set of grandparents are wonderful and we have a wonderful time when we're with them.With DGS though, not very much, but as he's getting older, they're getting better; I think they just don't know how to handle the baby/toddler age.



KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright although showery west coast. I feel I haven't had the same amount of time to get on here recently...could be that we've now got Luke for 3 days every week (was alternate 2/3) as psycho-gran (must remember not to say that in front of Luke! :shock: ) is 'feeling tired/on medication for osteoporosis/juggling horses ( that was actually said in a text! :shock: I think it might have meant with other work, but it made a wonderful mental picture) ....these are two horses which are too old to be ridden any more and are just treated as pets. Obviously a broken leg and a bad back are not comparable to tiredness! Personally I think it's more that the novelty of having Luke is wearing off for her, but maybe I'm being cynical....who me?!! :lol: Anyway rant over, and I don't mind having the wee one at all, just object to her shirking her responsibilities once again.
> Delighted to see *AZ* popping in again, and I do hope we hear again soon from *Marge* too.
> Sorry your arm is still so painful *Caren* - it might have been less so if it had been broken, I certainly have had very little pain from my leg, it's just a nuisance...but only one more week and I can remove the boot for good!
> I'm sure there was more I was going to comment on, but it's gone...craft strikes again! :roll:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Oneof my friends is a doctor & he says the Internet is one of the worse thngs for patients to get into, they scare themselves & get lots of misinformation & some think they know more than the doctor after their " research". IT drives him crazy & this guy is the best doctor I have ever met & I worked with many over my career.


RookieRetiree said:


> My doctor encourages it, but wants me to be very aware of the credible websites...we have great conversations about what I find and what he thinks...I guess he knows I'm not an alarmist so doesn't mind me checking out things ahead of time. He has indicated that it does add to his time spent with each patient which in my mind is a good thing, but not when I'm kept waiting 45 minutes for my appointments.


After my chronic heart failure diagnosis, I did some research on my condition. I did restrict it to a few websites that I had heard were good. I actually got a better understanding that I left hospital with. I also got more information from weekend docs then from the cardiologist's assistant. I do know that there is so much information out there, both right and wrong, that you have to be careful what you accept.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> It's Ask4j's birthday today (another we haven't heard from for a while) and also Marianna Mel's (not a contributor here, but the 'author' of the very popular all-in-one baby top)


Have a wonderful birthday Ask4j!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Vabchonnie, Think Sam, at least, should know who did this to you re: criticizing your posts.


I tend to think that should see if it remains an issue- then let Sam know. But if it can be sorted out amongst themselves then that would be the best option IMHO.


----------



## RookieRetiree

busyworkerbee said:


> Insurance claims can be just as funny


I know, they sure can be very funny...I used to review medical and disability claims and there were some pretty unusual answers to the questions. It always took some distance of time though to fully appreciate the comedy as the reasons behind the claims were usually petty serious.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well just skipped a big number of pages but will try and cover them, if not will read summary on Saturday.

Well, Queensland is currently having fun with nature. A few days ago, up north a few hundred kms was an inland quake (5.2magnitude) in the wee hours. Now slightly north of there is bracing for a cat 2 cyclone. We are looking forward to lots and lots of wind and rain. TC Marcia is predicted to hit, drop back to a tropical low and descend down over us. More wet weather right when we are trying to move ourselves to another house.

Hope everyone is staying well, warm and safe while dealing with some extreme weather.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> My take on long posts-- if I am rushed, I may not read every word but I do scan and this doesn't mean anyone should shorten their posts. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. And I have found I do miss stuff by not reading it all.


It's amazing how often something important is hidden away amongst other stuff. Not usual for me to pick up something from the quote reply from someone else (another good reason for them!). I aways worry (well maybe worry is too strong a word) that I might miss something that should go in the summary. Especially when I get behind. But the most important things I should get from later posts.
ANd no one need know we are skimming whereas if we are meeting in person those are with might know (not that I am saying online is best!, just an advantage of it).
And now off to bed so I can get further behind! See you all sometime tomorrow


----------



## busyworkerbee

I sometimes check newest topics. On a quick scan down the page I saw an article titled A Female Heart attack. so I am sharing with ktp as I think this is relevant for several members on here.

A nurse has heart attack and describes what women feel when having one:

I am an ER nurse and this is the best description of this event that I have ever heard. Please read, pay attention, and send it on!...


FEMALE HEART ATTACKS

I was aware that female heart attacks are different, but this is the best description I've ever read.

Women rarely have the same dramatic symptoms that men have ... you know, the sudden stabbing pain in the chest, the cold sweat, grabbing the chest & dropping to the floor that we see in movies. Here is the story of one woman's experience with a heart attack.

I had a heart attack at about 10:30 PM with NO prior exertion, NO prior emotional trauma that one would suspect might have brought it on. I was sitting all snugly & warm on a cold evening, with my purring cat in my lap, reading an interesting story my friend had sent me, and actually thinking, 'A-A-h, this is the life, all cozy and warm in my soft, cushy Lazy Boy with my feet propped up.

A moment later, I felt that awful sensation of indigestion, when you've been in a hurry and grabbed a bite of sandwich and washed it down with a dash of water, and that hurried bite seems to feel like you've swallowed a golf ball going down the esophagus in slow motion and it is most uncomfortable. You realize you shouldn't have gulped it down so fast and needed to chew it more thoroughly and this time drink a glass of water to hasten its progress down to the stomach. This was my initial sensation--the only trouble was that I hadn't taken a bite of anything since about 5:00 p.m.

After it seemed to subside, the next sensation was like little squeezing motions that seemed to be racing up my SPINE (hind-sight, it was probably my aorta spasms), gaining speed as they continued racing up and under my sternum (breast bone, where one presses rhythmically when administering CPR).

This fascinating process continued on into my throat and branched out into both jaws. 'AHA!! NOW I stopped puzzling about what was happening -- we all have read and/or heard about pain in the jaws being one of the signals of an MI happening, haven't we? I said aloud to myself and the cat, Dear God, I think I'm having a heart attack!

I lowered the foot rest dumping the cat from my lap, started to take a step and fell on the floor instead. I thought to myself, If this is a heart attack, I shouldn't be walking into the next room where the phone is or anywhere else... but, on the other hand, if I don't, nobody will know that I need help, and if I wait any longer I may not be able to get up in a moment.

I pulled myself up with the arms of the chair, walked slowly into the next room and dialed the Paramedics... I told her I thought I was having a heart attack due to the pressure building under the sternum and radiating into my jaws. I didn't feel hysterical or afraid, just stating the facts. She said she was sending the Paramedics over immediately, asked if the front door was near to me, and if so, to un-bolt the door and then lie down on the floor where they could see me when they came in.

I unlocked the door and then laid down on the floor as instructed and lost consciousness, as I don't remember the medics coming in, their examination, lifting me onto a gurney or getting me into their ambulance, or hearing the call they made to St. Jude ER on the way, but I did briefly awaken when we arrived and saw that the radiologist was already there in his surgical blues and cap, helping the medics pull my stretcher out of the ambulance. He was bending over me asking questions (probably something like 'Have you taken any medications?') but I couldn't make my mind interpret what he was saying, or form an answer, and nodded off again, not waking up until the Cardiologist and partner had already threaded the teeny angiogram balloon up my femoral artery into the aorta and into my heart where they installed 2 side by side stints to hold open my right coronary artery.

I know it sounds like all my thinking and actions at home must have taken at least 20-30 minutes before calling the paramedics, but actually it took perhaps 4-5 minutes before the call, and both the fire station and St Jude are only minutes away from my home, and my Cardiologist was already to go to the OR in his scrubs and get going on restarting my heart (which had stopped somewhere between my arrival and the procedure) and installing the stents.
Why have I written all of this to you with so much detail? Because I want all of you who are so important in my life to know what I learned first hand.

1. Be aware that something very different is happening in your body, not the usual men's symptoms but inexplicable things happening (until my sternum and jaws got into the act). It is said that many more women than men die of their first (and last) MI because they didn't know they were having one and commonly mistake it as indigestion, take some Maalox or other anti-heartburn preparation and go to bed, hoping they'll feel better in the morning when they wake up... which doesn't happen. My female friends, your symptoms might not be exactly like mine, so I advise you to call the Paramedics if ANYTHING is unpleasantly happening that you've not felt before. It is better to have a 'false alarm' visitation than to risk your life guessing what it might be!

2. Note that I said 'Call the Paramedics.' And if you can take an aspirin. Ladies, TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE!

Do NOT try to drive yourself to the ER - you are a hazard to others on the road.

Do NOT have your panicked husband who will be speeding and looking anxiously at what's happening with you instead of the road.

Do NOT call your doctor -- he doesn't know where you live and if it's at night you won't reach him anyway, and if it's daytime, his assistants (or answering service) will tell you to call the Paramedics. He doesn't carry the equipment in his car that you need to be saved! The Paramedics do, principally OXYGEN that you need ASAP. Your Dr. will be notified later.

3. Don't assume it couldn't be a heart attack because you have a normal cholesterol count. Research has discovered that a cholesterol elevated reading is rarely the cause of an MI (unless it's unbelievably high and/or accompanied by high blood pressure). MIs are usually caused by long-term stress and inflammation in the body, which dumps all sorts of deadly hormones into your system to sludge things up in there. Pain in the jaw can wake you from a sound sleep. Let's be careful and be aware. The more we know the better chance we could survive.

A cardiologist says if everyone who gets this mail sends it to 10 people, you can be sure that we'll save at least one life.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> here is a pattern for a lovely winter hat - think you ladies will like it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat


On my ever growing list of must makes. :roll: :roll: it is lovely.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all approaching 8 am and I am checking in before I wake up Gage to get good ready for school will check in later and do catch up


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just getting ready for the day -- we've had our breakfast and DGS is off getting ready for school...so nice that he's now of the age where he can pick out his own clothes, get dressed, brush his teeth, comb his hair and get his dirty clothes to the laundry room!! He's used to getting all of this done while his Mom gets herself ready for work..he's a very self-sufficient 6 year old.

After all the talk of Lent and Fat Tuesday, I thought of New Orleans and cajun/creole food. I think I'll get some andouille sausage today and make some gumbo...I think it will taste very good on these very cold (5F degrees out there right now) mornings.

I've just been skimming too but hope to go back and re-read...love to all.


----------



## nittergma

Happy Birthday to ask4j! If you're reading I hope you have a wonderful one! 
I also want to wish all who have had birthdays recently!


----------



## nittergma

Sam, I'm so sorry about Survivor Kitty! I got to know survivor from your posts. We've wondered what one would do if a pet died in the frozen cold sounds like the best plan under the circumstances.


TNS said:


> So sorry you have lost survivor kitty. They always leave a hole in your heart when they go, don't they? I hope you can get warm and are not feeling too bereft. Hugs.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I guess you did get a lot then! And really, 7" at one time is a lot for us here in the Cleveland area, also. Especially west of Cleveland. I am glad you can stay inside, where it is warm and dry. You got to have your own snow play by play, like CMaliza did!


My snow play didn't last quite as long as Carol's did. My living room Windows look out to the main drive and parking lot of the apartments across from us. I don't think many people went to work yesterday as the parking lot had a lot more parked cars than usual. But there's a fairly large complement of military families living there. And the bases were closed except for essential personnel.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I too don't remember but like you assume I was looking for patterns. Joined up not having had anything to do with any like this before- no idea what I was letting myself in for either- and now it is a major part of my life. Especially all here on the TP- I would be really lost without you all as well.


I was looking for egg cozy patterns. It took me straight to KP, I had to join to ask a question about a pattern. I read a lot, copy and pasted patterns. Then after several PM's with a few members decided it was safe enough to join in the conversation. That was four years ago now.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I learned to sew on a treadle. Mom had an electric, and I could use that, too, but I really liked sewing on that treadle. I still have it, and also have M's grandmothers. I don't use them any more, as I don't think I can get replacement parts anymore, but they sure were great machines.


The one I got from my mom she got from someone else. It was a Singer, of course. It must have been made during the '20s because it had Egyptian motifs on the metal "head". I imagine that was the influence of the discovery of King Tut's tomb in 1922!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> The train crew did a great job decorating. I hope they had a good time, and didn't hit any bad weather. Did your sister make the baskets? Love the snow sculputre. and the fearless kitty!


No, the basket is at her ex-husband's house. The cat is her son's. He has MS and he and his dad share the house. Her ex may have made the basket. I know years ago, when they were still together, he made some baskets.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Well just skipped a big number of pages but will try and cover them, if not will read summary on Saturday.
> 
> Well, Queensland is currently having fun with nature. A few days ago, up north a few hundred kms was an inland quake (5.2magnitude) in the wee hours. Now slightly north of there is bracing for a cat 2 cyclone. We are looking forward to lots and lots of wind and rain. TC Marcia is predicted to hit, drop back to a tropical low and descend down over us. More wet weather right when we are trying to move ourselves to another house.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying well, warm and safe while dealing with some extreme weather.


I know that feeling- the day we moved the big furniture pieces, was Waitangi Day- and it POURED- we just got in, mostly between showers and the major down pours- hoping you manage to miss the worst!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad the children are safe. That is something that they will never forget.


I consider it a snow miracle. Thank goodness for the quick action of the neighbors. Getting him out of the water so quickly meant he didn't even have to go the hospital. The paramedics checked him and made sure his body temperature was good and he slept in his own bed that night!!
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning! Up and at it here, the same ole'same ole'. Believe I could get cabin fever, I feel closed in and of course no sense trying to get outside on the roads in this snowy, icy weather. Believe I need to be a domestic engineer today, you know, clean the kitchen, vacuum etc.- doesn't sound like fun does it. 

Sam - to me the temp of 80 is hot enough, 95 - miserable hot
Remember by the ocean we have very high humidity. Of course, I want the ideal.

Will check in throughout the day - each of you have a wonderful day...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## TNS

flyty1n said:


> Would it surprise you to know that even medical people, including doctors and nurses, use the internet to refresh their memory on rare diseases? I recently did a patient with von Gierke's disease and had to look it up to remind myself of what I was dealing. There is both good and bad on the internet for sure, but I surely would miss the internet if it was no longer available.


It's a great resource if you can be certain of who submitted the information, but there are a lot of erroneous entries too. 
BTW, I looked up the disease you mentioned as I had no idea what it is and found the following comment
........first described in 1929 by E. von Gierke as a "hepato-nephromegalia glycogenica". For this reason the disease is still more commonly referred to von Gierke disease....... :roll:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oh I'm used to it. Born and raised in Ontario 71 years ago and taught up in Sudbury for several years. But remember, I recently retired to a First Nations Reserve on Lake Huron. There is a small community of non-natives who live here. Need several upgrades in the home. Both cars relatively new to me. Canadian cars since 98 come with block heaters but those built elsewhere (like my KIA SUV don't so I've had the dealer look after that. Furnace is another matter. Going to replace with propane fireplaces. We all use propane here and the water comes from a sand point.
Trisha



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you lost your kitty
> Trisha, I hope you got your pipes thawed out, I would have thought you would be used to the cold & have sufficient insulation, unlike the poor people like Gwen who are not used to the great weather. It almost seems like people in Ontario need to start getting block heaters for their cars like we have since it's been so cold the last few years.
> I love the poem, I've not seen it before.
> Gwen, I'm glad you didn't lose power like your neighbors. I hope you can stay home til the roads are better. Did you get your furnace fixed or are you still shivering?
> Margaret, good luck to Vicki on her exams, you must be proud of her, such an accomplishment & so much work. Happy birthday to your DH & nice he gets to visit his family.
> I've been working on my Dreambird, I'll be glad when it's done, other things I want to do but it's a big project. I want to do the Bunny workshop, is anyone doing it? I'm sure GD would love one for Easter. She's crazy for stuffed toys.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for your DS.


Thank you, Tami.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> tell you son I'm thinking of him - I know very well what the feeling is when you can't get your breath. sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. He's been in the hospital so often in the past few years that they all know him. Plus he's a very good patient. He sounded good yesterday..he was bored with no tv. But I'm sure he was up and down the hall as much as possible. He walks a lot...he says it helps.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'm so glad I wasn't catholic and had to go to confession - I would have never gotten off my knees for the number of lord's prayers and hair Mary's I would have had to say. you know what they say about the preacher's kid. --- sam


I sure do, Sam. I know a few of those growing up and they were terrors! But I'm sure you weren't!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hair Mary's? :lol: :lol:
> Always seemed silly little kids need confession..
> 
> June, hope your son is better soon. I suppose this cold weather is not helping him either.


He's done better this winter. This is only his second spa visit. Last winter, he was in there a lot more.
Junek


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling- the day we moved the big furniture pieces, was Waitangi Day- and it POURED- we just got in, mostly between showers and the major down pours- hoping you manage to miss the worst!


So what is Waitangi Day, Julie?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know there was a thicker one the only ones I make or see are thin ones
> Sonja


Ah, all the talk about pancakes! I don't usually eat pancakes and never make them-- altho I do enjoy crepes occasionally. Oh, yes, Sweden, there ARE very thick pancakes, which may be why I don't like them.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that he is in hospital.


Thank you. He's doing well but, as I said earlier, bored with no tv!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Me too, in fact 5 days after you June.


And we're the senior members, I guess!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I use Google to search a lot of things -- but I've also become jaded, cynical and skeptical enough in my older age that I don't believe everything I read--the combination works pretty well.


That's a good thing, IMHO, and I was taught that by a college professor, plus to consider who was writing the thing and what they were getting out of it.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> It's Ask4j's birthday today (another we haven't heard from for a while) and also Marianna Mel's (not a contributor here, but the 'author' of the very popular all-in-one baby top)


Happy birthday, Ask4, if you should pop in!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> So what is Waitangi Day, Julie?


The commemoration of the signing of the Treaty of Waitangi, February 6th 1840, in my opinion the fraudulent document intended to dupe Maori into giving away sovereignty. There was a prior document signed by the British King granting sovereignty- but Hobson, Williams and others did a scam claiming that because the King had died, there had to be a new document created with Queen Victoria. The breaches by Pakeha (Europeans) of the Waitangi Treaty are considerably more than 1000, let alone the appalling abuses during the period of war that ensued have left an awful legacy.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning! Up and at it here, the same ole'same ole'. Believe I could get cabin fever, I feel closed in and of course no sense trying to get outside on the roads in this snowy, icy weather. Believe I need to be a domestic engineer today, you know, clean the kitchen, vacuum etc.- doesn't sound like fun does it.
> 
> Sam - to me the temp of 80 is hot enough, 95 - miserable hot
> Remember by the ocean we have very high humidity. Of course, I want the ideal.
> 
> Will check in throughout the day - each of you have a wonderful day...until next time...VA Sharon


Good morning, Sharon. I hope you and your little girl enjoyed your snowy walk!! I can't believe we're to get snow showers again tonight!! Plus, it's going to be really frigid. The high tomorrow is supposed to only be 17 and down to 5 or 6 above zero tomorrow night. Just wanted you to be prepared. Thank goodness all of our plumbing is on inside walls so don't have to worry about pipes freezing!
Stay warm.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unfortunately we are still shivering.....at least we have the wood burning stove and when I go to bed we have lots of blankets & quilts on the bed so I warm up quickly there. I was just telling DH that I really hope the repairman comes today but I do know that those with zero heat need to come first.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you lost your kitty
> Trisha, I hope you got your pipes thawed out, I would have thought you would be used to the cold & have sufficient insulation, unlike the poor people like Gwen who are not used to the great weather. It almost seems like people in Ontario need to start getting block heaters for their cars like we have since it's been so cold the last few years.
> I love the poem, I've not seen it before.
> Gwen, I'm glad you didn't lose power like your neighbors. I hope you can stay home til the roads are better. Did you get your furnace fixed or are you still shivering?
> Margaret, good luck to Vicki on her exams, you must be proud of her, such an accomplishment & so much work. Happy birthday to your DH & nice he gets to visit his family.
> I've been working on my Dreambird, I'll be glad when it's done, other things I want to do but it's a big project. I want to do the Bunny workshop, is anyone doing it? I'm sure GD would love one for Easter. She's crazy for stuffed toys.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for this recipe Sam.


thewren said:


> Pumpkin Bread
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 1/2 cups wheat flour
> 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 tsp. baking soda
> 1 tbsp. cinnamon
> 1 tsp. nutmeg
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 1 1/2 cups Splenda granular (sugar substitute)
> 1 cup Egg Beaters egg substitute
> 1 cup plain fat-free yogurt
> 2 cups canned pumpkin
> 2/3 cup water
> 
> Methods/Steps
> 
> Sift dry ingredients together, including sugar and Splenda.
> 
> Add mixed wet ingredients to the dry mixture; mix until blended.
> 
> Spread batter evenly in greased loaf pan, 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inches.
> 
> Bake bread in preheated 350 degrees oven until browned and toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 50 to 60 minutes.
> 
> Makes 3 big loaves, 4 medium loaves or 6 small loaves.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would think you'd use the same amount since Splenda is advertised to be measured the same as sugar. I'm wondering about the egg beaters; would rather use real eggs.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I will have to try this. Thanks for posting.
> If I use ordinary sugar do I use the same amount as Splenda? I can't eat what I use to kill ants. Lol.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds delicious....I've never made pumpkin bread but do love it. I do make banana nut bread but lately DD eats up the bananas before I get a chance to...LOL. We go through a LOT of bananas. I think I have a can of pumpkin puree in the pantry; will check tomorrow and maybe give pumpkin bread a try if I can find a good easy recipe.


I use my banana bread recipe and put in pumpkin instead of bananas, throw in a little cinnamon and nutmeg and walnuts if I have them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I checked and I joined 4 years ago this past Jan 29th. How time flies when you are having fun!


darowil said:


> Me too, in fact 5 days after you June.


----------



## Sorlenna

We love peanut butter on pancakes. Also love crepes and have had those for lunch with onions and cheese.


----------



## TNS

Thanks for the info, Julie. The amazing range of things we learn here! I fear that we Europeans have a lot of dishonesty in our history especially when dealing with the native peoples of lands we aquired.

Here's an article (tongue in cheek) from the Alderney magazine which has just arrived. It gives a flavour of what people think of the place. Hope it's legible, and sorry its sideways - can't change it here.


----------



## gagesmom

I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


----------



## gagesmom

I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


It is beautiful and you must have had patience to knit it :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Believe it or not it was a spare time knit


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday to Askforj!

June, hope your son is feeling better and is home soon.


----------



## gagesmom

Ask4j happy birthday


----------



## Sorlenna

Great work, Melody!

I don't know if I'm coming down with his cold or not ...feel a little stuffy and crabby this morning ...guess time will tell. Need to shop for groceries, never my favorite thing! Caught up, so off into the day --hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sorlenna
Hope you are not getting sick


----------



## gagesmom

What do you think of my new avatar 
I am an honorary red head
I love it


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


Looks so pretty-- OK, for a guy-- also looks masculine!


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

When I posted the bubble wrap craft thingee, and you couldn't get the video, I forgot to mention they put the bubble wrap on a large sticky lint roller-- and they didn't use whatever someone else suggested for the colors, it was "paint" so probably either poster (cheap) or other cheap stuff. She also said she had the pieces laminated after they dried, altho it wouldn't be required.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright although showery west coast. I feel I haven't had the same amount of time to get on here recently...could be that we've now got Luke for 3 days every week (was alternate 2/3) as psycho-gran (must remember not to say that in front of Luke! :shock: ) is 'feeling tired/on medication for osteoporosis/juggling horses ( that was actually said in a text! :shock: I think it might have meant with other work, but it made a wonderful mental picture) ....these are two horses which are too old to be ridden any more and are just treated as pets. Obviously a broken leg and a bad back are not comparable to tiredness! Personally I think it's more that the novelty of having Luke is wearing off for her, but maybe I'm being cynical....who me?!! :lol: Anyway rant over, and I don't mind having the wee one at all, just object to her shirking her responsibilities once again.
> Delighted to see *AZ* popping in again, and I do hope we hear again
> soon from *Marge* too.
> Sorry your arm is still so painful *Caren* - it might have been less so if it had been broken, I certainly have had very little pain from my leg, it's just a nuisance...but only one more week and I can remove the boot for good!
> I'm sure there was more I was going to comment on, but it's gone...craft strikes again! :roll:


Yippie!! For the boot coming off in a week. I imagine you are more than ready for it. 
I love the image the message puts I ones mind, juggling horses. Priceless 👍👍
It would have been easier with a break I wouldn't be able to use my hand as easily.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


Love your new hair 👍👍 looks good


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I sure do, Sam. I know a few of those growing up and they were terrors! But I'm sure you weren't!
> Junek


Would you care to place money on that,June? grin

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Yippie!! For the boot coming off in a week. I imagine you are more than ready for it.
> I love the image the message puts I ones mind, juggling horses. Priceless 👍👍
> It would have been easier with a break I wouldn't be able to use my hand as easily.


I wonder if juggling horses is like herding cats?! :roll: I sometimes say that when things are going all awry at once!

It can be hard to remember not to use the hand--do your best to resist! We want you mended!


----------



## jheiens

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


Besides that fact that it's pretty on you, who cares what others think if you love it?

Hugs,

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

NanaCaren said:


> Love your new hair 👍👍 looks good


Figured it was a new year and a new look


----------



## Railyn

I have the old family Singer treadle sewing machine that my father's baby clothes were made on. He was born in 1913. I am proud to have it. Don't use it but it is fun to look at.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


It is a much nicer picture of you- photography is so much a matter of chance- and that is why I prefer to be behind the shutter!


----------



## Lurker 2

with all this talk of treadle machines, I thought I would show you the photo I just took of mine, which I have reluctantly decided I no longer have room for. From the serial number it is an 1887 model.


----------



## iamsam

we also have a "not me" at our house. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We have a someone at our house too


----------



## Bonnie7591

My DH likes pancakes & French toast with peanut butter & jam on them. He is another who thinks that's only breakfast or maybe brunch occasionally.



darowil said:


> We did. I think I have seen discussionof thick v thin. David started cooking them thin to some complaints. So he changed to thick (just by the amount of mix he put in the pan) and they were much nicer! Nothing like sugar and honey. He can't so them that simple, though I must say I do rather miss them that way. Cheese in one. then variations on peanut butter (yes Sam I did think of you as I eat it), dark or white chocolate, crystallised ginger, coconut and similar things which I can't remeber now. SIL came and joined us but then went home for tea- he couldn't eat pancakes as they are only for breakfast-whereas we had them as a meal never for breakfast (guess Brett wil never go the Pancake Kitchen other than in th morning, he doesn't know what he is missing by insisting they are only for breakfast IMHO). We had them for supper and he was meant to have eaten something before he came around 7.30 in the evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder if juggling horses is like herding cats?! :roll: I sometimes say that when things are going all awry at once!
> 
> It can be hard to remember not to use the hand--do your best to resist! We want you mended!


I imagine it would be the same.


----------



## iamsam

wish I could - think it would be a great place to live. --- sam



TNS said:


> Re Alderney - we have broadband which is fairly reliable but can be a bit slow at times, otherwise it's fine. Are you packing your bags?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> with all this talk of treadle machines, I thought I would show you the photo I just took of mine, which I have reluctantly decided I no longer have room for. From the serial number it is an 1887 model.


Oh! What a treasure! My sister has my grandmother's machine--not sure of the year--and how I would love to have one. I am sorry you feel you must part with it--do hope it fetches a very good price, if you must.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> wish I could - think it would be a great place to live. --- sam


come on Sam! you would hate it- it never gets hot- you who wants Tropical!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> we also have a "not me" at our house. --- sam


Oh yes, that little sneakie lives here, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! What a treasure! My sister has my grandmother's machine--not sure of the year--and how I would love to have one. I am sorry you feel you must part with it--do hope it fetches a very good price, if you must.


I simply do not have room for it.


----------



## iamsam

patchwork kitty had two litters - the second one she had in the storage room in the basement - we knew nothing about it until she started bringing the babies up from the basement and dropping them in the middle of the kitchen floor. alex accidently stepped on survivor - he didn't see her - a race to the vet - nothing seemed amiss - and she survived to become survivor. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam - So sorry to hear about Survivor Kitty, it must have been her time. How did she get that name?


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


Very nice...that's a great labor of love.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday ask4j - hope you have a great day. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's Ask4j's birthday today (another we haven't heard from for a while) and also Marianna Mel's (not a contributor here, but the 'author' of the very popular all-in-one baby top)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! What a treasure! My sister has my grandmother's machine--not sure of the year--and how I would love to have one. I am sorry you feel you must part with it--do hope it fetches a very good price, if you must.


On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


----------



## iamsam

it seems the weather never cooperates when you are trying to move - or how often does it rain right after you wash the car or do the windows. I think mother nature loves to upset our plans. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Well just skipped a big number of pages but will try and cover them, if not will read summary on Saturday.
> 
> Well, Queensland is currently having fun with nature. A few days ago, up north a few hundred kms was an inland quake (5.2magnitude) in the wee hours. Now slightly north of there is bracing for a cat 2 cyclone. We are looking forward to lots and lots of wind and rain. TC Marcia is predicted to hit, drop back to a tropical low and descend down over us. More wet weather right when we are trying to move ourselves to another house.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying well, warm and safe while dealing with some extreme weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Such a beautiful family heirloom! I'm glad you can find a place for it. If like here you probably wouldn't get much for it if you tried to sell it

Melody, the new avatar & the blanket for your Dad both look great.
Kate, I really get an image of the juggling horses :lol: I think you're right, she's just trying to get out of doing her share.

Well, DH & his cousin are gone ice fishing, I must get off here & get some sewing finished up as I'm sure DH will have jobs for me later in the week, he said we have to get the last of the trim on DSs house, just the kitchen & entry to finish then done. Yay!


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the info - I will be sending it to some lady friends of mine. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I sometimes check newest topics. On a quick scan down the page I saw an article titled A Female Heart attack. so I am sharing with ktp as I think this is relevant for several members on here.
> 
> A nurse has heart attack and describes what women feel when having one:


----------



## iamsam

walking is one of the best things a person with copd can do - I should do more of it. is he on oxygen at home? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Sam. He's been in the hospital so often in the past few years that they all know him. Plus he's a very good patient. He sounded good yesterday..he was bored with no tv. But I'm sure he was up and down the hall as much as possible. He walks a lot...he says it helps.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I was too afraid of getting caught. my dad knew how to work a switch all too well. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I sure do, Sam. I know a few of those growing up and they were terrors! But I'm sure you weren't!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I thought all hospitals had televisions in the rooms. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you. He's doing well but, as I said earlier, bored with no tv!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

so would I. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I would think you'd use the same amount since Splenda is advertised to be measured the same as sugar. I'm wondering about the egg beaters; would rather use real eggs.


----------



## iamsam

wow - that is big - could we have a closer look at the pattenr? please. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness - it is red - I just thought it was a new picture of you - that was a brave change - looks great - I keep threatening to do something with my hair - Heidi just rolls her eyes. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


----------



## iamsam

really - it never gets hot - hmmmm - may need to rethink this --- sam --- you could always use the treadle maching as a desk and put your laptop on it. I too would love to have one. would have to get rid of a piece of furniture though. lol



Lurker 2 said:


> come on Sam! you would hate it- it never gets hot- you who wants Tropical!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


I know he's going to love it. Have you given it to him yet. I loved seeing the pictures of little Noah on FB!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

good for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to Askforj!
> 
> June, hope your son is feeling better and is home soon.


thank you. I think he's doing well but the drs are being conservative keeping him there while the weather is so bad. they're very familiar with his condition.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


You look great!!! And so happy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures of the advancing ice in the river behind my sister's house. She took them from their 2nd story balcony. Not often we see as much ice on the Pagan River as in the last picture!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Would you care to place money on that,June? grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


Now, now, Joy. I'm trying to be nice!! I'll bet Sam was a lot of fun. When I was growing up, I didn't have much fun since I always HAD to be a good girl!!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> with all this talk of treadle machines, I thought I would show you the photo I just took of mine, which I have reluctantly decided I no longer have room for. From the serial number it is an 1887 model.


It's very similar to the one my mom had except the painting on the metal was different on hers.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> thank you. I think he's doing well but the drs are being conservative keeping him there while the weather is so bad. they're very familiar with his condition.
> Junek


I'm sure it's peace of mind for you too to know he's there. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> walking is one of the best things a person with copd can do - I should do more of it. is he on oxygen at home? --- sam


No, he's not on oxygen. And surprisingly so. He was on oxygen about 3 or 4 years ago. He was in and out of the hospital it seems like every month with pneumonia. I have no idea how he managed to wean himself off. When the weather is nice, he does a lot of walking. He lives right across from the Chesapeake Bay. He does a lot of fishing with a buddy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I thought all hospitals had televisions in the rooms. --- sam


There are tv's in all the rooms. But since the hospital has satellite tv and with our snowstorm and freezing rain, I'm sure the ice has collected on the satellite dish. That's why no tv yesterday. I haven't heard from him today.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> really - it never gets hot - hmmmm - may need to rethink this --- sam --- you could always use the treadle maching as a desk and put your laptop on it. I too would love to have one. would have to get rid of a piece of furniture though. lol


You're like me, Sam. If I move anything in, I'd have to move something out first!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


It's beautiful Mel. I bet your dad loves it.


----------



## gagesmom

Here you go Sam a close up of the afghan


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry everyone that the pics are so big have to figure out how to make them smaller


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> He's done better this winter. This is only his second spa visit. Last winter, he was in there a lot more.
> Junek


June sorry to hear about your son hope he is well enough to go home soon


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> here is your laugh for the day. --- sam
> 
> Thanks to Lillian Russo oon FB!
> 
> From a book called Disorder in the American Courts. These are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
> *******************************
> Very funny! Thanks for the laughs!
> 
> :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> we also have a "not me" at our house. --- sam


In my house I find that someone and not me are the same person . My husband 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


It's beautiful Julie . Love the drawers on it 
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


Looking good.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Love your new hair 👍👍 looks good


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder if juggling horses is like herding cats?! :roll: I sometimes say that when things are going all awry at once!


I often say "It's like knitting fog!".....am I turning into my Gran?!!
:shock:


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Here you go Sam a close up of the afghan


That's beautiful . Really like the pattern . I also like your new hair colour 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Checked in on Marianne up in the mountains; she had sleet today and ice was everywhere. It has now dropped below freezing here and is raining. Worry ab bit bout DD who is in classes this evening that there will be icy roads b the time she heads home. I'm hoping that her last class will be cancelled due to the weather. I don't think she's had to drive in icy conditions before.
> 
> Furnace repairman wasn't able to get here today as he is so slammed with folks that have no heat. Said he will be here tomorrow. I sure hope so as the bedrooms are frigid. I'd never make it living where so many of you do.


~~~That's why we have 2 furnaces! and a fireplace....:wink:


----------



## iamsam

you need to check this out. --- sam

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/20-best-break-up-foods/bbb3985d-5df2-4d32-a5c5-e5d211a654b3


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I often say "It's like knitting fog!".....am I turning into my Gran?!!
> :shock:


So in future years is Luke going to say My gran used to say ..........😃
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used to make crepes quite a bit when I had a gas stove. Had the perfect crepe pan and my favorite were sherried shrimp crepes.....just thinking of them makes me drool. It's been over 25 years since that time though. Do wish I had a gas stove but DD doesn't want to pay the cost of having our line converted to gas so I guess I'll always be stuck with an electric stove.


Sorlenna said:


> We love peanut butter on pancakes. Also love crepes and have had those for lunch with onions and cheese.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> I often say "It's like knitting fog!".....am I turning into my Gran?!!
> :shock:


I should be so lucky as to turn into mine! :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> So in future years is Luke going to say My gran used to say ..........😃
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

The afghan is lovely. Also lovely is your new avatar! So glad you're back. I've been making baby all in one tops/dresses lately. Also got another pattern by the same person called Meadow Sweet Baby Dress (free pattern too) that is quite nice.


gagesmom said:


> I ask for patience as I try to post the pic of dad's afghan


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to make crepes quite a bit when I had a gas stove. Had the perfect crepe pan and my favorite were sherried shrimp crepes.....just thinking of them makes me drool. It's been over 25 years since that time though. Do wish I had a gas stove but DD doesn't want to pay the cost of having our line converted to gas so I guess I'll always be stuck with an electric stove.


Yum! I do have a gas stove--will agree it is better for cooking most things. The oven isn't quite "even," though. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

well - I was expected to be a good boy - I had one person from the church tell me I should be carrying a bible to school and try and convert my classmates. and I was constantly reminded that dad's reputation was paramount - that we shouldn't do anything that would jeopardize it. I think I was happy anyhow. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Now, now, Joy. I'm trying to be nice!! I'll bet Sam was a lot of fun. When I was growing up, I didn't have much fun since I always HAD to be a good girl!!
> LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is beautifully done melody - love the pattern - I am sure your dad is going to love it. thanks for the closeup - I do like the pattern. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here you go Sam a close up of the afghan


----------



## iamsam

I like big pictures. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sorry everyone that the pics are so big have to figure out how to make them smaller


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is lovely Julie. Wish I could "take it off your hands" for you....LOL Are you sure you can't squeeze it in somewhere?


Lurker 2 said:


> with all this talk of treadle machines, I thought I would show you the photo I just took of mine, which I have reluctantly decided I no longer have room for. From the serial number it is an 1887 model.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. 👍


~~~That's more snow than we have! LOADS more! Today's high temp is 7*F...great knitting day! I got the first of 4 squares for week 2 done. Only cast on 16 sts.....with big needles & bulky yarn...goes right quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Excellent! I would have hated to see you have to part with something so lovely.


Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts I have decided to keep it- I have withdrawn it from the Auction.


----------



## Grannypeg

Ask4j - Happy Birthday - enjoy your special day!

Julie - glad you have decided to keep your treadle sewing machine - wish I had one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Such a beautiful family heirloom! I'm glad you can find a place for it. If like here you probably wouldn't get much for it if you tried to sell it
> 
> Melody, the new avatar & the blanket for your Dad both look great.
> Kate, I really get an image of the juggling horses :lol: I think you're right, she's just trying to get out of doing her share.
> 
> Well, DH & his cousin are gone ice fishing, I must get off here & get some sewing finished up as I'm sure DH will have jobs for me later in the week, he said we have to get the last of the trim on DSs house, just the kitchen & entry to finish then done. Yay!


It was given to me some 23 years ago- as unsaleable- possibly because the bobbin plate is missing- but they are items of beauty- I know where I can put it once I have the bags sorted. (I hope).
Glad the house restoration is coming to a conclusion.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> really - it never gets hot - hmmmm - may need to rethink this --- sam --- you could always use the treadle maching as a desk and put your laptop on it. I too would love to have one. would have to get rid of a piece of furniture though. lol


Likewise the other real estate you have wondered about in Britain! There was the island Ailsa Craig not far from Kate a couple of years back. It will (the machine) go in the spare room eventually- probably with my chrysanthemum or other pot plant on it. I really like the drawers I found to replace the original ones there are only 5 - should have 6.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> good for you. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Some pictures of the advancing ice in the river behind my sister's house. She took them from their 2nd story balcony. Not often we see as much ice on the Pagan River as in the last picture!
> Junek


That has to be rather cold!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's very similar to the one my mom had except the painting on the metal was different on hers.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> You can try tater tots in the waffle iron -- brownies, etc. I have a small circle one that I love so much better than the large one that was my Mom's. It went faster with the big one, but the smaller one is so much easier tell when the waffles are done.


~~~I saw a bit on tv about things other than waffles to cook on the flip waffle iron....I want one! Things looked so easy! And fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Julie . Love the drawers on it
> Sonja


I don't think the drawers are Singer, though- I found them in an Antique/secondhand shop, and fitted them on to replace the original ones which as well has being missing one, have borer- I really need to dispose of them!


----------



## purl2diva

thewren said:


> you need to check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/20-best-break-up-foods/bbb3985d-5df2-4d32-a5c5-e5d211a654b3


Most of these are great-a few not so much. Some very interesting combinations.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely Julie. Wish I could "take it off your hands" for you....LOL Are you sure you can't squeeze it in somewhere?


I have given it a 'reprieve' will just have to juggle things till I have space.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I love the Ontario poem it really made me smile very cute.
> Glad to hear Nanacaren is doing better.
> 
> I start my series of shots tomorrow in my back. I really don't know why to be honest. I have to call again the Pain Clinic to get the name of the Surgeon they want me to see for a consultation. They aren't good about calling back which makes me crazy with their lack of following up,GRRR.
> 
> Poor hubby has an earache which I don't think he has ever had in the 35 yrs.of marriage. He called to get an appt. and is waiting for a call back with the provider.
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I'm so sorry for the ones that are being overwhelmed with the snow and cold weather. I'm sending you some warmth from Las vegas.
> 
> Love,Vegas Sharon


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> I start my series of shots tomorrow in my back. I really don't know why to be honest. I have to call again the Pain Clinic to get the name of the Surgeon they want me to see for a consultation. They aren't good about calling back which makes me crazy with their lack of following up,GRRR.
> 
> Poor hubby has an earache which I don't think he has ever had in the 35 yrs.of marriage. He called to get an appt. and is waiting for a call back with the provider.
> 
> Love,Vegas Sharon


I will send good thoughts that maybe this time, things will be different and it will help. Hope your DH's earache is taken care of soon.


----------



## EJS

gagesmom said:


> What do you think of my new avatar
> I am an honorary red head
> I love it


I love the hair and the photo is beautiful
Evelyn


----------



## EJS

Kansas g-ma said:


> When I posted the bubble wrap craft thingee, and you couldn't get the video, I forgot to mention they put the bubble wrap on a large sticky lint roller-- and they didn't use whatever someone else suggested for the colors, it was "paint" so probably either poster (cheap) or other cheap stuff. She also said she had the pieces laminated after they dried, altho it wouldn't be required.


I love the bubble wrap craft. Years ago I used the "little" bubbles for a bathroom redo. Painted the room blue then with the bubble wrap dipped in white I did a "dobbing" motion to create a cloud like look. It really brightened up the small space and I just felt good when I was finished.
Evelyn


----------



## martina

Grannypeg said:


> Ask4j - Happy Birthday - enjoy your special day!
> 
> Julie - glad you have decided to keep your treadle sewing machine - wish I had one.


So do I.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> with all this talk of treadle machines, I thought I would show you the photo I just took of mine, which I have reluctantly decided I no longer have room for. From the serial number it is an 1887 model.


Oh that is really nice. I wish I still had mine, I do miss it.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello Dear Hearts,
I have been busy with life. Jim and I went to Jackson Monday for his appointment with his diabetic doctor. I was raining so hard. We had a time just getting there. We were going to go shopping for new bathroom rugs afterwards and Jim was going to take me to the LYS. The weather was so bad we decided to find a nice place to eat afterwards (for Valentines.Jim gave me a spoon ring. He had heard me say I always wanted one when they were so popular.wasnt exactly what I would have chosen and my fingers are not as slendar anymore but hey,,,,he did this on his own so I will wear it forever with love). We decided to stop in Clinton at Margaritas. It is a great Mexican restaurant and we always the the shrimp frajitas for two. I give the bread to him. I just enjoy all the other stuff.
Tuesday I saw Dr Edney. I really prayed he would take the time to listen to me. He really did. He looked at my leg and got a Doppler study which I havent heard from yet and said he thought it would be a good idea for a Dr Manning to take a look at it and see if it was feasible to laser the vein since I throw so many clots from it and throw them on bloodthinners I asked him about adding T3 or Cytomel to my thyroid meds and will hear what he wants to do after all my tests are in. I have central tremors and if you add too much thyroid then that may aggravate the tremors. I am so concerned about hair loss and fatigue and really emphasized this to him so am praying when the results are all in he can help me.
I spent all day yesterday reading and catching up with you all. I was too upset to post last night. We have never had any type of dissention here. We have always been a loving family. I cant imagine one single person on KTP who would have been so cruel as to talk to Va Sharon as they did. I, perhaps, write long posts and maybe I shouldnt comment on so much. I will pray about that one. Everyone in this family has something to say and we all love hearing what is in each others hearts. All posts are important to me and I read them all. If there is a post one doent care to read they have a choice of moving to the next post. This is and has always been my soft place to fall. I dont know how I found KTP, but I dont think it was by accident. I think it was divine intervention. I am alone a lot and am home most all of the time. You all are my circle of friends and I have come to love you as family. It is my prayer that NO ONE will let the devil take away this site or lead us to leave this site because of a thoughtless, heartless incident.
I do want to comment on only a few posts:
Caren, I have had you in my prayers. In my experience a sprain or a bruise is much more painful than a break and does heal differently.
Sonja, you have so much on your little shoulders and yet keep a positive upbeat attitude. Just remember you are not alone. You are here now and we are so glad you are. Prayer warriors are powerful here and you and yours are the top of the list, hon.
Mellie, you know we love you Sweetie, and warriors are diligently praying for your h/as and cyst. When two or more gather in prayer, He is faithful and just in His answers.
Daralene, if you have this happen in your hand again please talk with your doctor and see if he wants you to have it evaluated by a neurologist. Worry about you.
Sam, my sincerest condolences in the loss of survivor kitty. My He bring you peace and comfort in the days to come.
Margaret, prayers for Vickys exams. I am sure she will ace them.
My heart goes out to all of you who have suffered from lack of heat and broken pipes. Stay warm and safe.
I use the canned air and spray my keyboard to clean. I have a friend who cooks cornbread in the waffle iron as she likes the crunchy crust.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Railyn

Wise decision to keep your sewing machine, Julie. You can change your mind again and sell it later if you must but you could not get it back if you sold it and then wanted in back. I definately would find room for it somewhere. They do make good sofa tables.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is really nice. I wish I still had mine, I do miss it.


Was it a casualty of the fire?


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Wise decision to keep your sewing machine, Julie. You can change your mind again and sell it later if you must but you could not get it back if you sold it and then wanted in back. I definately would find room for it somewhere. They do make good sofa tables.


There is someone, I suspect a trader who is wishing he had bid on it- got back to me but I just said I had changed my mind.


----------



## gagesmom

Betty I love you to the moon and back too
I will see if I can get my nephew to send me a pic of the baby bear hat I made for Noah 
Here is one I just made up this afternoon


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Betty it's so nice to hear from you sorry to hear you are still having so many medical problems hope you get something's sorted . I too have to take thyroid medication . Mine was an over active thyroid that made my hands shake so much I thought I had Parkinson's It also made my heart race very fast so I had to have radiation treatment and now have a permanent under active thyroid hence the need for medication . 

Been to universities today must admit I now know way to much about engineering than I want to know . Son was quite happy he now has to make the choice of which one to go to . Got fish and chips on way home . I got small portion and still couldn't eat it all ,so the walking bin which is my son finished mine off after he ate the full portion he got 
Sonja


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322275-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

